# Inspired by Sylver2 --  The Long-Term Stretch Challenge



## SmartyPants (Apr 15, 2009)

OK... We've all drooled, bowed down in awe, praised, and worshiped Sylver2 for her year-long stretch... I know I came away from that thread truly inspired. Frankly, my hair could use a rest from relaxers so I was planning to try to not relax until December 11th. A relaxer on December 11th will put me at 10.5 months post.

I propose that we start a Long-Term Stretch Challenge for folks planning stretches for 6 months or longer. This includes those folks who are doing long-term transitions. The idea is to share thoughts and regimens for when things get treacherous during the later months of our stretches! We can also give each other support when we get the urge to relax early (I can tell you guys now that I start getting antsy at around 11 weeks post and this usually derails my stretches)!

Of course, we won't complain if Sylver2 pokes her head in every once in a while to offer tips and encouragement!

*Participants:*
*Sylver2 *(of course she's getting the top spot!)
SmartyPants (*Stretch Ended:* 5-31-09, 13 weeks)
MoniintheMiddle
KPH
hairsothick
BlondeByDesire
Tamrin
Ms.Lyons
MsCounsel
growinglong777
Solitude
Globeleza
onejamifan
Miss Monae
~NanCeBoTwin~
JayAnn0513
SouthernStunner
wheezy807
Ariana4000
tay luv
Shay72
lacreolegurl
Kacie
blue flower
theprincess098
PGirl
Sugarhoney
Nefertiti21 (after June relaxer)
SparkleDoll
LaLaa
LovinLea
Shana'
song of serenity
Aggie
Chameleonchick
prettyFine (Resident Slacker )
HoneyA
Precious_P
MummysGirl
bgsix
wannabelong
nycutiepie
Luscious850
normacyri
fancypants007
LivingDoll (*Stretch Ended:* 4-26-09, 13 weeks)
mytia
Quita
Hot Chocolate-LB
LongHairDon'tCare
HoneyLemonDrop
natural_one
CinnaMizz
smwrigh3
Loves Harmony
prettyfaceANB (*Stretch Ended:* 5-7-09, 12 weeks)
supermodelsonya
taz007
freshlikemoi
HappyHairDreams
Southern Beauty
Chevelure618
vslady
princessdi
Anew
RavenMaven
Ivypearl08
keysha1983
StarFish106
foxieroxienyc
Butterfly08 (after July relaxer)
qns1980
morehairplease
Lovelylife
ILuvsmuhgrass
cicilypayne
FlawedBeauty
ljamie4
CourtneyD
xquisitduchess
myronnie
Juspri
bestblackgirl
raloftin
Liege4421
DDTexlaxed
butterfly3582
Msmia
Highly Favored8
beans4reezy
CocoaMane
gymfreak336
MonaLisa
CokoQt


----------



## MoniintheMiddle (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm in!  I was so inspired by Sylver2 that I had decided to try to stretch for a year.  I am currently at 17 weeks.  Thus far it hasn't been a probalem (I previously stretched for 26 weeks).


----------



## KPH (Apr 15, 2009)

Six months for me will be September 4th but I'm thinking if it is going fine then I can go a full year (March).  I will just be a bun queen for the rest of the year and doing weekly washes and a deep conditioner wash for my mid-week care.  It's about to get hot here anyway and I definitely don't want no hair hanging and flying.


I'M SO IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hairsothick (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm in.  I'm shooting for 6 months right now and if I do well, then I'll shoot for a year.


----------



## sylver2 (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm in..im shooting for 6 months!!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm in - long term transition ...


----------



## Tamrin (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm in shootin for 7 months. I ended my last stretch 2 weeks ago at 8 months and 4 weeks.


----------



## LostInAdream (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm in I just started my transition. I'm at 11 weeks now. Going for 2 years!


----------



## MsCounsel (Apr 15, 2009)

As always LHCF's ladies are right on time.  I am going for a six month stretch.  I have never done this before and usually can't make it past 11.5 weeks without severe breakage.  

I need to do this for so many reasons but primarily, I am currently nursing a very large portion of very damaged and SHORT hair in the front and top of my head.  I decided last week to give my hair a six month break.

I am currently taking Chlorella daily and my new growth is a completely different and manageable texture.    I'm ready..... 

MC

P.S.  Um I just calculated and I'm already at 11 weeks this Saturday!!!! Wow.  I can do this...


----------



## growinglong777 (Apr 15, 2009)

I am in, currently 26 weeks post.. attempting to transition, who knows.


----------



## Solitude (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm in! I was just thinking about something similar to this challenge this morning. Er - I'm only 5 _days _post, so....the first part of this challenge will be a breeze for me. lol

I haven't set my goal yet, still pondering a long term transition.


----------



## Globeleza (Apr 15, 2009)

I am in too but for 6 months this go round!!


----------



## onejamifan (Apr 15, 2009)

Girl, I was thinking about this earlier today... I am going to try to stretch until Sept 1st!!! 6 months!


----------



## Miss Monae (Apr 15, 2009)

Count me in also! I's still fresh from my last relaxer, but I rarely relax during the summer because of the heat and constant sweating. I will be in buns, braidouts, and corn rows!

I am going to stretch for at least 6 months, hopefully longer.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm in....Its no secret I've gone back and forth about relaxing when I get my hair done Friday I'll be two days shy of 17 weeks.  Yesterday I made the final decision not to get the relaxer and this morning I decided to hold out til my bday 9-21 (39 weeks).  I won't front I'm scared but with you ladies I'm sure I can do it!!!!

ETA:  He knows what you need and when you need it....this thread came right on time!!!


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm 15 weeks post right now and planned to relax tomorrow night. I'll either stretch until July 1 and make it 6 months or relax tomrrow and go 6 months until October. Either way I'm in!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Apr 15, 2009)

I am in.  I havent had a relaxer since 7 Sept 08 and I am holding out until New Years day.  I dont even know how many weeks that makes me post right now cause I dont have my calendar with me.  But please count me in!


----------



## wheezy807 (Apr 15, 2009)

Can i join, too? I'm currently 21 weeks post. I plan to relax at 24 weeks, my FIRST 6 month stretch! Yay!


----------



## Ariana4000 (Apr 15, 2009)

I wanna do 6 months.  Put me in too.


----------



## Jadore_tay (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok i'm in. I am freshly relaxed aiming for 6 months


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm in.  I'm 15 wks post aiming for 6 months.  I will relax on July 1st.


----------



## lacreolegurl (Apr 15, 2009)

Count me in too!! I'm currently in my 4th month. I can't figure out if I want to transition or end my stretch around June like I originally planned.  I got a sew in this week because I was starting to get antsy. I hope to keep it in at least 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Kacie (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm in.  I'm currently 12 weeks post aiming for between 20-24 weeks.  I now have to make sure that I apply conditioner (relaxer style) to the new growth too, that uses up a ton of conditioner .


----------



## blue_flower (Apr 15, 2009)

Count me in! Six months for me will be sometime in August.


----------



## theprincess098 (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm in too. I'm currently 21 weeks post. I don't plan to relax until July. That would put me at 8 months.


----------



## Qualitee (Apr 15, 2009)

My hat goes off to you ladies. I could never do it.


----------



## sylver2 (Apr 15, 2009)

Kacie said:


> I'm in.  I'm currently 12 weeks post aiming for between 20-24 weeks.  I now have to make sure that I apply conditioner (relaxer style) *to the new growth too, that uses up a ton of conditioner *.



yup exactly..thats what gets me thru though..A LOT of conditioner.  on my 11th and 12th month maan i spent soo much money on conditioners.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 15, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> yup exactly..thats what gets me thru though..A LOT of conditioner. on my 11th and 12th month maan i spent soo much money on conditioners.


 
How often did you DC or co-wash?


----------



## PGirl (Apr 15, 2009)

OH OKAY!!!  I just relaxed 1.5 weeks ago after my longest stretch.  17 weeks...Ok so I'm in for 6 months.  I can't believe I just wrote that.

Stretching works ya'll...my hair is thriving.  No splits either.  With help from each other we can do this right, and retain all or most of our length.  We should call it the NO PAIN NO GAIN Challenge! Cuz it's so freakin hard!!!


----------



## Sugarhoney (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm in for at least 6 months. I'm fresh off of a 10 month stretch!


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm in, but want to start after my June relaxer and stretch until December.

Is this ok?


----------



## SparkleDoll (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm in!  I got my last relaxer December 2, 2008.  I'll probably relax again in September.


----------



## sylver2 (Apr 15, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> How often did you DC or co-wash?



neither..it was used for detangling.lol.  I had to get it as detangled and smooth as possible in the shower and right after so it couldn't give me any problems until next wash.


----------



## LaLaa (Apr 15, 2009)

i want to join! Im already 7 months post and i have 5 months to go! Will be relaxing in Sept!


----------



## Kacie (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow ya'll going long. I'm feeling like a slacker.


----------



## LovinLea (Apr 15, 2009)

I'd like to join!

By the time I finish the stretch, I'll know for sure if I want to transition.


----------



## Shana' (Apr 15, 2009)

Ladies, I want join so bad but I'm kinda scared. I'm 13 weeks right now and its a jungle. I will try to stretch until 7/13..........so I guess I'm in.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Apr 15, 2009)

Add me as well, please! I'm a few days shy of 4 months post! <3 Going strong...and yes, Sylver inspired me to do so!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 15, 2009)

Shana' said:


> Ladies, I want join so bad but I'm kinda scared. I'm 13 weeks right now and its a jungle. I will try to stretch until 7/13..........so I guess I'm in.


 
OT - Try her "scarf method"........it works wonders and Sylver should probably patent it because she's the first person I got it from.  I'm a little over 12weeks and you would never know.......AND I use growth aids so I'm working with a lot of ng.  The scarf is a miracle worker.  HTH!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 15, 2009)

Well I was already going for 8 months (32 weeks) this time around anyway so this is very timely and I could definitely use the support. 

I will be 3 months (12 weeks) post tomorrow and have 5 more months to go before my next relaxer, so please count me in. 

Braids and cornrows are helping me out for now.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 15, 2009)

I would like to join also. I am 18 weeks post now and I was going to go for 22 but I will go for 30 to 36 weeks post.


----------



## prettyFine (Apr 16, 2009)

i will go for 3 mos. thats a stretch for me.


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 16, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> yup exactly..thats what gets me thru though..A LOT of conditioner. on my 11th and 12th month maan i spent soo much money on conditioners.


 

I'm thinking that starting with week 8 I will have to use the relaxer applicator brush to apply my conditioner to make sure I completely get my new growth.


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 16, 2009)

Count me in. I've got quite a stretch ahead. My original intention was to stretch until September so round about 30 weeks. right now I pay special attention to my NG and the demarcation line. I moisturise these once a day along with my ends. That seems to be working out quite well. I am now 10 weeks post but as the days go on, I'll see what changes I have to make. I've also started braid outs which I am loving. No idea why I hadn't tried these sooner.


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 16, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> I'm thinking that starting with week 8 I will have to use the relaxer applicator brush to apply my conditioner to make sure I completely get my new growth.


 
Picking a brush up today. That is the only way I'll be able to apply conditioner and protein treatments later.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 16, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> I'm thinking that starting with week 8 I will have to use the relaxer applicator brush to apply my conditioner to make sure I completely get my new growth.


 

That's how I do it when I'm several weeks post relaxer.  It is _very_  effective! 

Good luck with the six month+ stretches ladies, I don't think I'm quite ready for that challenge yet.  5 months tops for me right now!


----------



## Precious_P (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm in.  I origianlly decided to stretch for 16 weeks (May 3rd) but I'm doing so well and a friend of mine is trying to convince me to wait until August.  I just may do that!!  My new growth is soft and easy to manage from frquent CO washes and DC's.  Question for everyone:  This is my first time stretching beyond 11 weeks.  What hairstyles do you use to manage your NG?


----------



## Kacie (Apr 16, 2009)

^ Out of pure laziness I use half and lace wigs. I have a human braidout style half wig that matches my newgrowth.


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm in... My plan is to be a long-term transitioner 

I am almost 17 weeks post relaxer(will be on Saturday), I really want to transition for at least a year so I'll need this thread.

What's helping me so far: Cowashing, detangling while saturated in conditioner, low manipulation between washes, moisturising often and moisture/protein balance.

Thanks OP for starting this!


----------



## bgsix (Apr 16, 2009)

I am in!!! Shooting for 6 months. Last relaxer 1/24/09. Y'all pray for me,this will be my longest stretch ever. I think MT is making my ng softer, but we shall see.

Also, I will incorporate a weekly deep steam treatment.


----------



## wannabelong (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm in but I'm so afraid that I won't be able style my SL hair once I get past 3 months.  If it gets too bad, I guess I'll have to throw on a wig.  LOL.

****off to Ulta to buy lots of Rusk Smoother****

ETA:  I am only 4 weeks post.


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 16, 2009)

Precious_P said:


> I'm in. I origianlly decided to stretch for 16 weeks (May 3rd) but I'm doing so well and a friend of mine is trying to convince me to wait until August. I just may do that!! My new growth is soft and easy to manage from frquent CO washes and DC's. Question for everyone: This is my first time stretching beyond 11 weeks. What hairstyles do you use to manage your NG?


 
I do rollersets and twist my hair into a bun, a rather anemic looking bun, but a bun nonetheless.  If I'm going somewhere, like later today, I'll clip my hair into a ponytail using a barette or a banana clip.

On Sundays to go to church, I usually wear my hair down with a headband.


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 16, 2009)

Ladies when you finally do relax, make sure you check-in and let us know how long you ended up stretching.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 16, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> I'm thinking that starting with week 8 I will have to use the relaxer applicator brush to apply my conditioner to make sure I completely get my new growth.


 
I bought one of these a couple of months back and haven't used it as yet, so thanks for posting...now I pull it out and use it for my conditioner applications.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 16, 2009)

I will be 13 weeks on Saturday and I want to join.  I can go much longer but I'm going away for Memorial and I thought about getting a relaxer since it will be easier for me to handle while I'm swimming and such.  I'll try to hold out until 6 months which will be in July.


----------



## Luscious850 (Apr 17, 2009)

Count me in!! Im going 6 months; September 7th. My hair really needs a rest from relaxers


----------



## normacyri (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm in!!!!!!

As my little boy would say "Wes do dis!!!!!"


----------



## normacyri (Apr 17, 2009)

I forgot 2 say how far out I am I got so excited....I misspoke in the other thread, upon checking my calendar I am 13 weeks post.

ETA: I will do a 6 monthe stretch and relax somewhere around June 17th.


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 17, 2009)

Count me in this challenge. I am 26 weeks post relaxer. A year for me will be around October.
I'm amazed at how easy it is. I sometimes wash my hair in the sink, but not very often. I don't detangle in the shower with conditioner. After washing and deep conditioning my hair, I towel dry it and then I use lots of Mane n Tail Detangler spraying it all over my hair. I then divide hair into left and right side and I work with each side, taking small sections and spraying more detangling spray on each section. I start at the ends with my wide tooth comb/pic and detangle until there are no more tangles. After I'm finish with each section, I add my Carrot oil (water base), follow with oil moisturiser or oil paying particular attention to my hair ends. I then move on to the next section. After the whole left side is done, I then comb through to make sure all the tangles are gone, add a little more oil/oil moisturiser; I bantu knot my hair, and then move to the right side and do the same thing. I've noticed how much stronger my hair is since stretching my relaxers. It also looks much healthier. I have a flexistrand weave in my hair as a protective style and the hairdresser said I have about 2 1/2 inches of new growth. My last touchup was October, so that puts me on track. I want to achieve at least 6 inches of new growth by October. I also noticed that I have very little breakage/shedding which is impressive for me because I always every wash day had about a golf ball of shed hair. That golf ball is reduced by 75%. I stopped using alot of products in my hair. I just do the basics. I started washing again with Cream of Nature shampoo (makes my hair soft and preps it because it lessens the tangles), I do a 20-30 minute protein or protein/moisturiser hair treatment with heat, and then 60 minute moisturising conditioner without heat. I wash out and then proceed as outlined above.


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 17, 2009)

lacreolegurl said:


> Count me in too!! I'm currently in my 4th month. I can't figure out if I want to transition or end my stretch around June like I originally planned. I got a sew in this week because I was starting to get antsy. I hope to keep it in at least 3-4 weeks.


 


LovinLea said:


> I'd like to join!
> 
> By the time I finish the stretch, I'll know for sure if I want to transition.


 


MummysGirl said:


> I'm in... My plan is to be a long-term transitioner
> 
> ! I am almost 17 weeks post relaxer(will be on Saturday), I really want to transition for at least a year so I'll need this thread.
> What's helping me so far: Cowashing, detangling while saturated in conditioner, low manipulation between washes, moisturising often and moisture/protein balance.
> ...


 
I would love to be in this challenge! I'm trying to transition too...it may just turn into a long stretch. I guess we shall see...I'm only 14 weeks post right now. It helps that others are unsure about the route they're taking too...I have someone that I can relate to.


----------



## mytia (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm in! I'm going to try and hold out for six months. I'm currently six weeeks post and recovering from major shedding after I stopped breast feeding my son back in Nov. 08. So I think this is going to be a much needed break from relaxers for me.


----------



## Quita (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm in, currently 6 months post transitioning and still learning; Garnier Fructise is my new best friend.


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 17, 2009)

LivingDoll said:


> I would love to be in this challenge! I'm trying to transition too...it may just turn into a long stretch. I guess we shall see...I'm only 14 weeks post right now. It helps that others are unsure about the route they're taking too...I have someone that I can relate to.


 

LivingDoll...  I thought I'd added you already...  lemme check...

ETA: Nope...  that was SparkleDoll...  all you dolls are confusing me!


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 17, 2009)

fancypants007 said:


> Count me in this challenge. I am 26 weeks post relaxer. A year for me will be around October.
> I'm amazed at how easy it is. I sometimes wash my hair in the sink, but not very often. I don't detangle in the shower with conditioner. After washing and deep conditioning my hair, I towel dry it and then I use lots of Mane n Tail Detangler spraying it all over my hair. I then divide hair into left and right side and I work with each side, taking small sections and spraying more detangling spray on each section. I start at the ends with my wide tooth comb/pic and detangle until there are no more tangles. After I'm finish with each section, I add my Carrot oil (water base), follow with oil moisturiser or oil paying particular attention to my hair ends. I then move on to the next section. After the whole left side is done, I then comb through to make sure all the tangles are gone, add a little more oil/oil moisturiser; I bantu knot my hair, and then move to the right side and do the same thing. I've noticed how much stronger my hair is since stretching my relaxers. It also looks much healthier. I have a flexistrand weave in my hair as a protective style and the hairdresser said I have about 2 1/2 inches of new growth. My last touchup was October, so that puts me on track. I want to achieve at least 6 inches of new growth by October. I also noticed that I have very little breakage/shedding which is impressive for me because I always every wash day had about a golf ball of shed hair. That golf ball is reduced by 75%. I stopped using alot of products in my hair. I just do the basics. I started washing again with Cream of Nature shampoo (makes my hair soft and preps it because it lessens the tangles), I do a 20-30 minute protein or protein/moisturiser hair treatment with heat, and then 60 minute moisturising conditioner without heat. I wash out and then proceed as outlined above.


 
I have to wash my hair in the shower...  if I don't :hardslap:...  so, the hair gets what it wants!


----------



## Hot Chocolate-LB (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi OP,
Im in.  As of May it will be one year since I've relaxed.  Im in it for an additional year if possible.  I've been in braids, wigs and weaves.  Over the next 3- 6 months I'm not sure what i'm going to do.  My hair has grown due to the techniques I've learned from the ladies on LHCF but I'm no where near where I want to be.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Apr 17, 2009)

Subscribing for future use.


----------



## audacity. (Apr 17, 2009)

is it REALLY a "challenge" if i stretch for 6 months (or longer) at a time anyway?


----------



## ChasingBliss (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm definitely in too. I had already made up my mind to do so. I relax every 4 to 6 months anyways so I just have to worry about trekking it another 6. My last relaxer was on 12/31/08. My next one will be 12/31/09.


----------



## natural_one (Apr 17, 2009)

I am transitioning and havent had a relaxer since Jan, so I plan on going until the end of Aug..8 mths! whoooo lord!


----------



## sylver2 (Apr 17, 2009)

LongHairDon'tCare said:


> is it REALLY a "challenge" if i stretch for 6 months (or longer) at a time anyway?



shoot im in it
besides u can help the others


----------



## sylver2 (Apr 17, 2009)

natural_one said:


> I am transitioning and havent had a relaxer since Jan, so I plan on going until the end of Aug..8 mths! whoooo lord!



and then u will do the big chop?


----------



## audacity. (Apr 17, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> shoot im in it
> besides u can help the others


 
well, then count me in! 

i'll definitely help where i can!


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 17, 2009)

Sylver2...  Did you know you have "good hair?"

I was telling my mom that I plan to stretch my relaxer until right before Christmas.  Naturally she had something to say about it.  So, I showed her the other thread for your results and your fotki to show her it can be done...


...She told me you were just able to stretch because you have "good hair!"


----------



## wheezy807 (Apr 18, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> Sylver2... Did you know you have "good hair?"
> 
> I was telling my mom that I plan to stretch my relaxer until right before Christmas. Naturally she had something to say about it. So, I showed her the other thread for your results and your fotki to show her it can be done...
> 
> ...


You should show her Sylver's youtube video before she shampooed/conditioned her hair. I think her response would be different.


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 18, 2009)

wheezy807 said:


> You should show her Sylver's youtube video before she shampooed/conditioned her hair. I think her response would be different.


 

No it won't...  hence...  I should know better than to have these conversations with my mother.  When I told her about the planned ten month stretch, she offered to pay for my relaxer (I'm unemployed)...  she doesn't get it.  I've been washing and setting her hair for the past two months, she's freaking out because she's eight weeks post and will be nine weeks post before she gets a relaxer.  This is a vast improvement over her normal six week schedule.  When I suggested that she could probably go ten weeks easily, she looked at me like I'd grown two heads!


----------



## summergirl08 (Apr 18, 2009)

I am already 12 months post relaxer. I've been pushing myself and resisting the urge to relax for so long! In May, I'm getting a touch up I can't wait to see how much my hair has grown


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 18, 2009)

Checking in... I'm 17 weeks post today. 

A major milestone for me will be June 20th, I'll be exactly 6 months/26 weeks post. I've only gone as far as 19 week relaxer stretches.

So... 9 weeks and counting... I'll be halfway into my 1 year transition to natural hair. I'm really looking forward to it.

Good luck everyone


----------



## song_of_serenity (Apr 18, 2009)

17 weeks post today...!  Longest stretch EVER for me. Doing well, about to go wash with my shikakai, amla and brahmi. DC and maybe do a braid out that'll last for a week. I'm LOVING my curls..
~*Janelle~*


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Apr 18, 2009)

You ladies can include me in this.

My last touch-up was the day before thanksgiving.

A few years ago, I stretched for a year and then relaxed.  I'm transitioning (I think), so this is an indefinite stretch. I will never BC.  I dont do braids or fake hair (and didnt during the yr long stretch).  I just do updos, braid-outs, sets and flat iron the roots.

So far so good.


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Apr 18, 2009)

I should also add that I normally relax every three to four months, so I'm used to managing the different textures (I am texlaxed).


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh good...  you can help give us newbie long-term stretchers advice.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 19, 2009)

song_of_serenity said:


> 17 weeks post today...!  Longest stretch EVER for me. Doing well, about to go wash with my shikakai, amla and brahmi. DC and maybe do a braid out that'll last for a week. I'm LOVING my curls..
> ~*Janelle~*


Hey Janelle, I'm lovin' those natural curls in your siggy.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Apr 19, 2009)

COUNT ME IN I'm 7 weeks post going of 26 weeks 

Relax date: End of August... LAWD HELP ME!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Apr 19, 2009)

I would love to join in. Im transitioning right now. My last relaxer was back in Feb.14. I hope i can make it through a year. The first time i went natural i bc after 5 months


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 19, 2009)

I am going to try and go for 27 weeks post. I am already about 10 weeks post. I'll be wearing weaves and cornrows to manage the new growth (thank you Jesus I learned who to do my own ).

Pray for me because I am a spontaneous relaxer. I'll just wake up any given morning and say forget it and relax.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Apr 19, 2009)

Watching this from the sidelines....I'm so tempted to join...I'm currently 10 weeks and trying to stretch until June with tree braids. Now I don't know if I want to relax then or go longer with this challenge....sign me up....


----------



## taz007 (Apr 19, 2009)

^^^ Agree with above.  I usually relax every 6 weeks much less 6 months.  I am currently 2 weeks post.  I only need 24 more weeks.

Sign me up  (I am so scurred!!)


----------



## freshlikemoi (Apr 19, 2009)

I want to join this. 
My last relaxer was October 19th. 
So today makes it 6 months.
However, I plan on stretching for a year with weaves.
I so badly want to get over the SL bump. I have been in the same darn place for about a year now.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 19, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> Sylver2... Did you know you have "good hair?"
> 
> I was telling my mom that I plan to stretch my relaxer until right before Christmas. Naturally she had something to say about it. So, I showed her the other thread for your results and your fotki to show her it can be done...
> 
> ...


 
A friend just told me this after I said to her that my cornrows are looking so frazzled and I need to take them out like yesterday. She said she couldn't tell because my natural hair looks like I have "good hair". I was like "huh?" Boy if she only knew how much trouble I have trying to detangle this head of hot mess while stretching my relaxers.


----------



## HappyHairDreams (Apr 19, 2009)

I want to join! My last relaxer was December and I'm trying to make it until June.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Apr 19, 2009)

Sign me up!! I am transitioning and my last relaxer was December 7 so I am 19 wks post today. I will stretch until December and do the big chop on my birthday December 9!


----------



## onejamifan (Apr 19, 2009)

Ladies who exercise, how do you keep the ng from getting all types of crazy after sweating?? The reason why I always relax at 3 months is because I exercise regularly and only wash once a week , so my hair looks all jacked up by the end of week #12 since I don't know how to keep my ng at bay . Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Unfortunately, my relaxed ends hate air drying, so that is not an option for me right now... HEEEELLLLPPP!!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Apr 19, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Hey Janelle, I'm lovin' those natural curls in your siggy.


Thank you so much! The more of them that start popping up, the more I'm tempted to transition! Mum says she doesn't know where I got that "texture"  from, but back when I was natural, I didn't know a thing about caring for it beyond washing it, grease and pulling it up in a puff.
~*Janelle~*


----------



## Kacie (Apr 20, 2009)

The following methods are working for me, so I figured it might help someone else.

*1*.  Most of us know that separting the hair into four sections while washing is great at preventing tangles.  My crown is thicker and coarser than the back of my, so I only separate into two sections while washing (straight down the middle).

*2*. I'm also part of the wig challenge (using half wigs and a silk top lace wig with clips).  I keep my hair separted down the middle at all times.  This prevents the top from matting up like it has it the past.

*3*. I ride for my Jilbere Shower Combs . I use both the extra wide and wide tooth versions to detangle in the shower.  I co-wash every 2-3 days and this is the only time a comb will touch my hair.

*4.*  I  know this is generally considered a , but I touch my new growth the day before I'm set to wash.  I use my fingers to gently massage my new growth, separting the coils, to release shed hair.  I do this with absolutely no breakage.  A tiny knot is nothing to untangle so catch them while they're small.

Products I Love:  AO condiitioners, Porosity Control, Rusk Leave In, and cool "airdrying" under my Pibbs 514.


----------



## blue_flower (Apr 20, 2009)

onejamifan said:


> Ladies who exercise, how do you keep the ng from getting all types of crazy after sweating?? The reason why I always relax at 3 months is because I exercise regularly and only wash once a week , so my hair looks all jacked up by the end of week #12 since I don't know how to keep my ng at bay . Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Unfortunately, my relaxed ends hate air drying, so that is not an option for me right now... HEEEELLLLPPP!!



You can wear a scarf over your head while you work out. Or you can wash your hair the night before and put a scarf on it. In the morning your new growth will be flat. When you work out your new growth will get frizzy, but it won't be poofy. All you have to do is put the scarf back on to get rid of the frizzies. HTH.


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Apr 20, 2009)

Aggie said:


> A friend just told me this after I said to her that my cornrows are looking so frazzled and I need to take them out like yesterday. She said she couldn't tell because my natural hair looks like I have "good hair". I was like "huh?" Boy if she only knew how much trouble I have trying to detangle this head of hot mess while stretching my relaxers.


 
*OFFTOPIC:*  Your signature picture is beautiful.  I smile everytime I see it, because  both of you are glowing and look so happy together.


----------



## Chevelure618 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm in.  I was only shooting for 4 months which is 5 weeks away, but I'd push it to 5 months if my hair doesn't let me know otherwise.


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi guys...

Sorry I'm just updating the list but I got kind of busy yesterday.  I've updated, but if I missed anyone just post or pm me and I will add you to the list.  Happy stretching and growing.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 20, 2009)

song_of_serenity said:


> Thank you so much! The more of them that start popping up, the more I'm tempted to transition! Mum says she doesn't know where I got that "texture" from, but back when I was natural, I didn't know a thing about caring for it beyond washing it, grease and pulling it up in a puff.
> ~*Janelle~*


 
You're welcomed baby.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 20, 2009)

Ballerina_Bun said:


> *OFFTOPIC:* Your signature picture is beautiful. I smile everytime I see it, because both of you are glowing and look so happy together.


 
Awww Ballerina_Bun, thank you so much. We are pretty happy together. That is the picture of , .


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 20, 2009)

Kacie said:


> *4.* I know this is generally considered a , but I touch my new growth the day before I'm set to wash. I use my fingers to gently massage my new growth, separting the coils, to release shed hair. I do this with absolutely no breakage. A tiny knot is nothing to untangle so catch them while they're small.


 
I'm curious as to why this is considered a nono?  I also detangle my hair *before* I wash and I have no problems.  I saturate my hair with a prepoo concoction and detangle gently to get all my shed hair out.  The prepoo concoction (usually Amla mixed with a slippery conditioner and whatever else I feel like throwingm in the mix) softens everything up nicely.

I also wash in 2 halves (parted straight down the middle) and keep it like that throughout the whole process.  I do not suffer from any matting and the back of my head is 4b.


----------



## blue_flower (Apr 20, 2009)

I didn't realize that I was 2 months post-texturizer! So far so good!


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 20, 2009)

nycutiepie said:


> *I'm curious as to why this is considered a nono? I also detangle my hair before I wash and I have no problems. I saturate my hair with a prepoo concoction and detangle gently to get all my shed hair out. The prepoo concoction (usually Amla mixed with a slippery conditioner and whatever else I feel like throwingm in the mix) softens everything up nicely.*
> 
> I also wash in 2 halves (parted straight down the middle) and keep it like that throughout the whole process. I do not suffer from any matting and the back of my head is 4b.


 

I agree...  in fact I would be afraid to NOT detangle before I washed my hair.  Washing non-detangled hair only makes the tangles worse IMHO!


----------



## LovinLea (Apr 20, 2009)

Kacie said:


> The following methods are working for me, so I figured it might help someone else.
> 
> *1*. Most of us know that separting the hair into four sections while washing is great at preventing tangles. My crown is thicker and coarser than the back of my, so I only separate into two sections while washing (straight down the middle).
> 
> ...


 

I Don't know why I never thought of this!  That's my major problem when stretching. The top of my head gets really matted together. I'm going to try this.


----------



## vslady (Apr 21, 2009)

I want in.  I'm 6 weeks post and going for 30 total (early October).


----------



## princessdi (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm in.  I was going to relax this weekend; however, I think I'll stretch for 6 months.  I'm currently 14 weeks post.  I can do it! I can do it! I can do it!

I've been wearing a wig.  Is there anything I can do to not have to wear my wig?  Is there a good way to bun and still have your hair look nice?  You know summer is coming and the heat, oh the heat (frizz galore).

What style is everyone wearing to make it through a 6 month stretch or longer?


----------



## TLC1020 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Good Luck Ladies*


----------



## supermodelsonya (Apr 21, 2009)

My problem is I'm using MT and taking Biotin. My NG has made my hair shrivel up sooooooooooooooo bad that I don't really have much to bun with now. I mean due to a setback, I'm grazing SL but the NG is mad crazy, there is nothing left to really bun with!!!!!!!!! I'm I the only one? (I hope not) I resorted to tree braids. I can't have no anorexic bun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 21, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> My problem is I'm using MT and taking Biotin. My NG has made my hair shrivel up sooooooooooooooo bad that I don't really have much to bun with now. I mean due to a setback, I'm grazing SL but the NG is mad crazy, there is nothing left to really bun with!!!!!!!!! I'm I the only one? (I hope not) I resorted to tree braids. I can't have no anorexic bun!!!!!!!!!


 
I just went with the anorexic bun.  Of course, I am not working right now.  If I were working in a professional setting, I'd figure out something else to do with my hair.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Apr 21, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> I just went with the anorexic bun.  Of course, I am not working right now.  If I were working in a professional setting, I'd figure out something else to do with my hair.



My anorexic bun needed some SERIOUS hair friends! It was not a good look. I felt like one of those chicks that use all that hair gel to slick it up into like five strands. I was sooooooooo self conscious.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 22, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> My anorexic bun needed some SERIOUS hair friends! It was not a good look. I felt like one of those chicks that use all that hair gel to slick it up into like five strands. I was sooooooooo self conscious.


 
When my hair looks like this, I would always bun with a phoney pony over it. This way I can still bun my hair, adhere to the rules of the C&G, Bootcamp, and wig challenges all at once.


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 25, 2009)

So, how is everyone doing?  I discovered today that 8 week old relaxer + no oil during my wash and set = 

So, I am co-washing and setting my hair again tonight!


----------



## wannabelong (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I'll be 6 weeks post on Wednesday and so far so good.  I have not had any problems with my NG since it's not much there.  Each week I alternate between a rollerset and a braidout.  This week I'll be doing a braidout for the 2nd time.  I want to pefect my braidout technique because I will probably be wearing braidouts every week when I get deeper into my stretch.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Apr 26, 2009)

17 weeks post as of the 23rd, just did my first BKT today and I love it so far. Hopefully this will get me to at least 6 months post (2 more months!).


----------



## Aggie (Apr 26, 2009)

Okay, I decided that because I am transitioning to texlaxed hair, I will attempt to stretch even longer than the original 8 months that I planned to do earlier. I believe that I can make it until just a week before the Christmas this year through wearing braids, cornrows and wigs. That will take my stretch from  8 months (ie 32 weeks) to 47 weeks - December 17th, 2009. 

I know I am getting a little bit zeallous, but I really want to try this and with your help here, I know I can do this.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 26, 2009)

JayAnn0513 said:


> 17 weeks post as of the 23rd, just did my first BKT today and I love it so far. Hopefully this will get me to at least 6 months post (2 more months!).


 
I thought BKT was some type of chemical treatment! Anyhoo, what do I knowohwell:! 

Carry on...


----------



## Aggie (Apr 26, 2009)

wannabelong said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'll be 6 weeks post on Wednesday and so far so good. I have not had any problems with my NG since it's not much there. Each week I alternate between a rollerset and a braidout. This week I'll be doing a braidout for the 2nd time. I want to pefect my braidout technique because I will probably be wearing braidouts every week when I get deeper into my stretch.


 
I tried a braid out on my straight relaxed hair and honey let me tell you, it wasn't pretty at all. It was so funny I laughed at myself and washed that crap right out the minute I saw how bad it looked.


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 26, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay, I decided that because I am transitioning to texlaxed hair, I will attempt to stretch even longer than the original 8 months that I planned to do earlier. I believe that I can make it until just a week before the Christmas this year through wearing braids, cornrows and wigs. That will take my stretch from 8 months (ie 32 weeks) to 47 weeks - December 17th, 2009.
> 
> I know I am getting a little bit zeallous, but I really want to try this and with your help here, I know I can do this.


 

I think one of the reasons my mom is offering to pay for my relaxer is because she thinks that after a ten month stretch I will probably cut my relaxed ends off (which would be the third time in five years I've gone natural)--she may have a point because when I was rollersetting yesterday I sure was thinking about it!


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 26, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I thought BKT was some type of chemical treatment! Anyhoo, what do I knowohwell:!
> 
> Carry on...


 

It's sorta kinda is but it is definitely NOT a relaxer.


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Apr 26, 2009)

ohhhh, did sylver2 post updates. running to check!

i'm like 2 or 3 months post, can't keep up these days


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 26, 2009)

SweetCaramel1 said:


> ohhhh, did sylver2 post updates. running to check!
> 
> i'm like 2 or 3 months post, can't keep up these days


 
SC...  are you transitioning or just stretching?


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 27, 2009)

A little over 18 weeks post... my hair is doing well. 

Earlier in the year, I started henna'ing every 3 weeks (henna+amla powder+water) but tried henna gloss (3 tbsps henna, conditioner (keracare dry+itchy scalp con I am trying to get rid of as I don't like it as a DC), honey, evoo+water) for the first time on Saturday after cowashing - this is definitely a keeper - I left it on my hair for 1.5 hours. I made sure I DC'd with a moisturising conditioner after rinsing out... my hair is soft and just feels so nice.


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 27, 2009)

My transition turned into a long stretch. I texlaxed yesterday. I decided that I will relax 4 times a year (every 13 weeks) from this point on. I just started losing too much hair. I would have had a twa just from breakage by August if I would have continued. Okay, maybe I'm exagerating a bit...

Anyway, going this long was good because:

1. I learned how fragile my hair's demarcation point is.
2. There is a BIG difference between my relaxed hair and my natural hair.
3. When I go natural (notice I said when and not if), I will probably BC. I don't think long term transitioning is for me.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Apr 27, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I thought BKT was some type of chemical treatment! Anyhoo, what do I knowohwell:!
> 
> Carry on...


 

It is, but is not a relaxer either. It's not permanent, can be used with a relaxer (actually makers say to use only on relaxed or dyed hair) and I still intend to texlax in June. Once this washes out in 6-8 weeks my new growth will be a tanlges mess all over again.


----------



## Anew (Apr 27, 2009)

Is it too late to join? I'd like to do a 6 month stretch, relaxing in August will be 13 months of my new hair care journey. Almost 3 months post now...


----------



## RavenMaven (Apr 27, 2009)

You can count me in! I am a little over 18 weeks post relaxer. I am long term transitioning and I'm full Neck Length. I don't really have a regimen because my hair doesn't need a lot, I guess the only regimen I have is putting olive oil on it.


----------



## Ivypearl08 (Apr 27, 2009)

Oooh...count me in too!  I am freshly relaxed (April 10th) and I was already going to stretch my relaxer to 8 weeks rather than my regular 6 weeks so this just gives me an added incentive to maybe stretch it a little more.  I'm a tad bit nervous because I've never done this before and I'm not sure how my hair will take it.  I need to feel my hair out on this one to see what she does.  Count me in tho...I'm ready for the challenge!  I'm excited!!


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 27, 2009)

princessdi said:


> I'm in.  I was going to relax this weekend; however, I think I'll stretch for 6 months.  I'm currently 14 weeks post.  I can do it! I can do it! I can do it!
> 
> I've been wearing a wig.  Is there anything I can do to not have to wear my wig?  Is there a good way to bun and still have your hair look nice?  You know summer is coming and the heat, oh the heat (frizz galore).
> 
> What style is everyone wearing to make it through a 6 month stretch or longer?



I am about 26-27 weeks post-relaxer and I've decided to wear a flexistrand weave. The stylist that I went to was very gentle with my newgrowth. A year for me will be in October, and this is my first flexistrand. I will take it out around the end of May to see how much newgrowth I achieved, wait a couple of weeks and then put it right back in.


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 27, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> So, how is everyone doing?  I discovered today that 8 week old relaxer + no oil during my wash and set =
> 
> So, I am co-washing and setting my hair again tonight!




So far so good. I will give you an update around the end of May when I take down this flexistrand weave. I will wash/deep condition and let you know the results. Stay tune.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Apr 27, 2009)

LivingDoll said:


> My transition turned into a long stretch. I texlaxed yesterday. I decided that I will relax 4 times a year (every 13 weeks) from this point on. I just started losing too much hair. I would have had a twa just from breakage by August if I would have continued. Okay, maybe I'm exagerating a bit...
> 
> Anyway, going this long was good because:
> 
> ...


 
Well at least you know what works for you and what doesn't.  Good choice.


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 27, 2009)

Good thing is - you've increased your time between relaxers 

Looking forward to seeing your progress pictures!



LivingDoll said:


> My transition turned into a long stretch. I texlaxed yesterday. I decided that I will relax 4 times a year (every 13 weeks) from this point on. I just started losing too much hair. I would have had a twa just from breakage by August if I would have continued. Okay, maybe I'm exagerating a bit...
> 
> Anyway, going this long was good because:
> 
> ...


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 27, 2009)

BlondeByDesire said:


> Well at least you know what works for you and what doesn't. Good choice.


 


MummysGirl said:


> Good thing is - you've increased your time between relaxers
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your progress pictures!


 

Thanks ladies! Good luck with the rest of your transitioning journey. I'll be watching you guys!


----------



## keysha1983 (Apr 27, 2009)

I am in!


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 27, 2009)

LivingDoll said:


> My transition turned into a long stretch. I texlaxed yesterday. I decided that I will relax 4 times a year (every 13 weeks) from this point on. I just started losing too much hair. I would have had a twa just from breakage by August if I would have continued. Okay, maybe I'm exaggerating a bit...
> 
> Anyway, going this long was good because:
> 
> ...


 
13 weeks is still a long time and considerably longer than the 6-8 weeks the manufacturers recommend.  You did good.  And, it's better to relax than to damage your hair if you  aren't planning to cut the relaxer off!


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 27, 2009)

Everyone, I have to go out for a little while.  I will add the new challengers when I get back.


----------



## StarFish106 (Apr 28, 2009)

I am currently working on 17 wks post and will be putting in braids in the next month.  I don't forsee me texlaxing until the fall/winter @ most. I will see how my hair does during this time. Hopefully I may be able to start transitioning soon (I will see how my hair behaves in the fall)

For me I have found taking Collagen and Silica helps my NG not get hard and want to texlax so I will continue.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 28, 2009)

I think I'm going to go with 40 weeks or the full 52 instead and then chop off an inch of my bone straight hair at the end. I put some twists in at the beginning of the month and I want to do it in sets. Plus I had gotten some advice not to texlax after I move until my hair gets adjusted to the dryness of CO I live in a humid state now.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm so inspired by this thread that I may stretch past June. i haven't made up my mind yet. I'm currently about 11 weeks post I think so we'll see.


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok...  I've updated with the most recent stretchers.  If I missed anyone PM me!


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Apr 28, 2009)

hmmm I think I may want in for this...  I'm only at 2.5 months post right now, was going for 4, but debating 6.  If I stick to 4 then that puts me at exactly 1.5 years into my hair journey and I wanted to do an update for that here.  I already have some great progress to share.  Now if I wait til 6 months, that puts me RIGHT in the middle of August riiight before my 30th b-day and my hair MUST look hot for that...  So for now, I'll say I'm in, I'm due for a relaxer then around August 18th.  

My regimen, very simple.  Wash/DC 2x a week and roller set.  Leave the roots alone.
Keep hair up most days with pins and decorate with accessories.
Every so often I will co-wash wet bun/up do and go.

No direct heat whatsoever, no trimming.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 28, 2009)

I hit the 4 month mark this week. This is right about when I want to relax so I will resist because I want to make it to 6 months.  It seems I have more new growth than the last time I stretched for 4 months.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I hit the 4 month mark this week. This is right about when I want to relax so I will resist because I want to make it to 6 months. It seems I have more new growth than the last time I stretched for 4 months.


 
Congrats on your progress so far Shay and you can resist until you reach the 6 months honey...you can do it.


----------



## wannabelong (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Today is my wash day and I usually wash every week.  I don't feel like washing today.  I think I'm going to bun for this week and wash next week.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2009)

foxieroxienyc said:


> hmmm I think I may want in for this... I'm only at 2.5 months post right now, was going for 4, but debating 6. If I stick to 4 then that puts me at exactly 1.5 years into my hair journey and I wanted to do an update for that here. I already have some great progress to share. Now if I wait til 6 months, that puts me RIGHT in the middle of August riiight before my 30th b-day and my hair MUST look hot for that... So for now, I'll say I'm in, I'm due for a relaxer then around August 18th.
> 
> My regimen, very simple. Wash/DC 2x a week and roller set. Leave the roots alone.
> Keep hair up most days with pins and decorate with accessories.
> ...


 
Haven't seen you in a while Foxie. Welcome back honey!


----------



## Luscious850 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey ladies, quick update.
Im currently 5 weeks post. Monday will make 6. I have a new install in which I will keep in 4 weeks min. If Im able to keep up the hair style I will leave it in longer.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Apr 29, 2009)

I wish I could join y'all but I've already planned out this year's relaxers to correlate with scheduled events. Also, I can't go a full year since I have blonde highlights.

I went 20 weeks last time and now I am at 4.5 weeks and plan to go another 12. I will keep this idea in mind though after my relaxer in July.  Perhaps I could stretch from July until the end of 2009...:scratchch


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 29, 2009)

foxieroxienyc said:


> hmmm I think I may want in for this... I'm only at 2.5 months post right now, was going for 4, but debating 6. If I stick to 4 then that puts me at exactly 1.5 years into my hair journey and I wanted to do an update for that here. I already have some great progress to share. Now if I wait til 6 months, that puts me RIGHT in the middle of August riiight before my 30th b-day and my hair MUST look hot for that... So for now, I'll say I'm in, I'm due for a relaxer then around August 18th.
> 
> My regimen, very simple. Wash/DC 2x a week and roller set. Leave the roots alone.
> Keep hair up most days with pins and decorate with accessories.
> ...


 
Where the heck have you been?  You haven't posted in ages!!!


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 29, 2009)

wannabelong said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Today is my wash day and I usually wash every week. I don't feel like washing today. I think I'm going to bun for this week and wash next week.


 

I think you should go ahead and wait if you don't feel like dealing with your hair.

Lots of New Growth + Wet Hair You Don't Feel Like Dealing With = H. A. M.

Trust me...  been there, done that!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 29, 2009)

I iwll be 14 weeks post tomorrow and tentatively have 18 more to go. The count down is on.


----------



## wheezy807 (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm on so ecstatic to be reaching 24wks post next wednesday! It wasn't as bad as i thought it would be, maybe i'll incorporate this into my normal regimen.


----------



## onejamifan (May 2, 2009)

This is getting soo hard!!!! I am currently 9 weeks post and my ng is starting to act up!! All the sweating is just making my hair all jacked up! I feel that after having the baby the texture of my ng has changed and with the pp shedding, it is just craziness up in this head! I don't know if I'll be able to make it to 24 weeks with summer coming...  I am even thinking about cutting my hair


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 2, 2009)

onejamifan said:


> This is getting soo hard!!!! I am currently 9 weeks post and my ng is starting to act up!! All the sweating is just making my hair all jacked up! I feel that after having the baby the texture of my ng has changed and with the pp shedding, it is just craziness up in this head! I don't know if I'll be able to make it to 24 weeks with summer coming...  I am even thinking about cutting my hair


You mean a minor trim right?


----------



## onejamifan (May 2, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> You mean a minor trim right?



No, I mean cutting at least 4 inches. I am having some post partum shedding and after giving my hair a protein overload last month and frying my ends with a cheap flatiron,  I have some breakage as well. It is just a little difficult for me to give my hair at this length the proper care it needs at this particular time in my life. THe same thing happened when I gave birth to my first child and I cut my hair from almost HL to below SL. I know it will grow back, but right now this long is not very manageable for me...


----------



## MummysGirl (May 2, 2009)

19 weeks post today... just checking in.


----------



## SmartyPants (May 2, 2009)

onejamifan said:


> This is getting soo hard!!!! I am currently 9 weeks post and my ng is starting to act up!! All the sweating is just making my hair all jacked up! I feel that after having the baby the texture of my ng has changed and with the pp shedding, it is just craziness up in this head! I don't know if I'll be able to make it to 24 weeks with summer coming...  *I am even thinking about cutting my hair*


 


I'm just going to pretend you didn't type that!!!!!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 2, 2009)

WHATTTTTT?!?!?

Thats almost murder. I can see it definitely grew back but wow, I couldnt fathom the thought of cutting that short. My BSL but from HL to SL...WOW!




onejamifan said:


> No, I mean cutting at least 4 inches. I am having some post partum shedding and after giving my hair a protein overload last month and frying my ends with a cheap flatiron, I have some breakage as well. It is just a little difficult for me to give my hair at this length the proper care it needs at this particular time in my life. THe same thing happened when I gave birth to my first child and *I cut my hair from almost HL to below SL.* I know it will grow back, but right now this long is not very manageable for me...


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 2, 2009)

Well ladies! 

I am going to have to come out of this challenge. Its either rock puffy buns or rollerset. My hair looks and feels healthy with rollersets. I have alot going from now till August so I dont have the luxury of battling with my super thick and dry new growth. So I'll be relaxing this Thursday at 12 weeks! 

Good Luck ladies...


----------



## song_of_serenity (May 2, 2009)

Still hanging in there! This stretch may become a transition. We shall see!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## MummysGirl (May 2, 2009)

Same last relaxer date 


song_of_serenity said:


> Still hanging in there! This stretch may become a transition. We shall see!
> ~*Janelle~*


----------



## Lovelylife (May 2, 2009)

yes, I've transitioned twice in my life, so I can do this!


----------



## Shay72 (May 2, 2009)

Well as of yesterday I hit the 4 months post mark.  Definitely decided to continue until 6 months.  I plan to relax on July 1st.  I am adding some new things to the routine to assist with making it through the additional two months.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 2, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> *Well as of yesterday I hit the 4 months post mark. *Definitely decided to continue until 6 months. I plan to relax on July 1st. I am adding some new things to the routine to assist with making it through the additional two months.


 

_*Good for you chica*_...


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 2, 2009)

I'm six months into my transition ... I'm very proud of myself.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 2, 2009)

Tomorrow I will be officially 19 weeks post.  Only 20 more weeks to go.....


----------



## qns1980 (May 2, 2009)

I am going to try this, not sure what my stretch will be yet. But right now i am about 10 weeks post, so I will try and stretch for at least 4 months. When I reach that point if things go ok, i may try for 6months.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 3, 2009)

Well ladies I'm still holding strong.  19 weeks post my siggy shows my NG, I took that today and updated my fotki, don't know what's up with the quality.  I'll take some more when I cowash Tuesday or Wed, hopefully the quality on those will be better.


----------



## Ivypearl08 (May 3, 2009)

Can I ask what products everyone is using for their stretch or transition?  This is easy for me now (4 weeks post) but after about 6-8 weeks she (my hair) will get moody and not like me very well!  LOL!!!  Seriously, what products are good to use to prevent breakage for this type of challenge?


----------



## morehairplease (May 4, 2009)

Count me in ladies! This time around, my goal is to stretch 6 months before self-relaxing for my birthday(October 3rd).

Thanks Aggie for suggesting this challenge for me.


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2009)

Ivypearl08 said:


> Can I ask what products everyone is using for their stretch or transition? This is easy for me now (4 weeks post) but after about 6-8 weeks she (my hair) will get moody and not like me very well! LOL!!! Seriously, what products are good to use to prevent breakage for this type of challenge?


 
Ivy just remember to protein treat your hair on a regular basis and DC DC DC and make sure to keep your moisturized daily. You may have a few products in your aresenal of products already so just use what you have. Some of the ladies made mention of some of the things they will be doing to assist them with their stretches, so read through to see if any of them might work for you. I am using protective styles to help me out.


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> Well ladies I'm still holding strong. 19 weeks post my siggy shows my NG, I took that today and updated my fotki, don't know what's up with the quality. I'll take some more when I cowash Tuesday or Wed, hopefully the quality on those will be better.


 
Your new growth looks nice and soft Mrs R.


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Count me in ladies! This time around, my goal is to stretch 6 months before self-relaxing for my birthday(October 3rd).
> 
> *Thanks Aggie for suggesting this challenge for me*.


 
You're quite welcomed MHP.


----------



## sylver2 (May 5, 2009)

when i was in my 11th month i couldn't even get a comb thru it ..even under the running water.  What worked for me was after I shampooed and conditioned, while i was still in shower i would put my leave in in.(rusk) .  Then quickly dip head under water to wet it a lil.. then pull back with the leave in in.  The comb would glide thru hair after doing all that..lol..this helped me tremendously.


----------



## supermodelsonya (May 5, 2009)

Still going strong in my tree  braids.


----------



## SmartyPants (May 6, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Well ladies!
> 
> I am going to have to come out of this challenge. Its either rock puffy buns or rollerset. My hair looks and feels healthy with rollersets. I have alot going from now till August so I dont have the luxury of battling with my super thick and dry new growth. So I'll be relaxing this Thursday at 12 weeks!
> 
> Good Luck ladies...


 
Twelve weeks is still a long time. It's double what the manufacturers recommend.  Good luck with your hair.


----------



## SmartyPants (May 6, 2009)

I have added the new stretchers and updated the two folks who have either relaxed or are planning to relax this week.


----------



## theprincess098 (May 6, 2009)

I only have two more weeks until I am at 6 months. I'm not sure if I'm going to stretch longer or relax....


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (May 6, 2009)

I'm in. I'm freshly relaxed so I'm aiming for December or so.  But I'm going to listen to my hair and do what's best.


----------



## HappyHairDreams (May 6, 2009)

Yesterday was my 5 month mark. I'm in the middle of finals right now so to save time, i changed my routine. Instead of co-washing everyday or every other day like i normally do, last thursday I shampooed my hair with my usual, did a light protein treatment, deep conditioned as usual and did a wet to dry flat iron with my FHI. It came out really well (sorry for the lack of pics, i have some on my bb but i'm lazy) expecially considering the 5 months of 4ab coils on my head. Thus far it has lasted 6 days, even considering the fact that it has been raining non-stop in NY. I will be washing on Thursday and trying something new for the next 7 days.


----------



## MummysGirl (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for this, I'm sure I am going to need this when I get closer to this point! 



sylver2 said:


> when i was in my 11th month i couldn't even get a comb thru it ..even under the running water.  What worked for me was after I shampooed and conditioned, while i was still in shower i would put my leave in in.(rusk) .  Then quickly dip head under water to wet it a lil.. then pull back with the leave in in.  The comb would glide thru hair after doing all that..lol..this helped me tremendously.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 6, 2009)

I'm still hanging in there no major problems so far.


----------



## HoneyA (May 6, 2009)

As of today I'm 12 weeks post and the NG feels and looks it did last year when I was about 4 months post so HSN vits work for sure. I'm very busy nowadays though so I bought some more conditioner to help me through. I am thinking about co-washing regularly but the water is hard though so I really doubt I'll be doing that. What I really want to do is just leave my hair alone like I used to before. I just don't have the time to be messing with it now.


----------



## Anew (May 6, 2009)

I'll be 12 weeks post on May 18, thought I was further along than that. I went to get my hair washed and my stylist asked me what I was waiting on, lol... Anyway for the rest of this month I'm wearing my fabulous wigs. I'm treating my hair as if I have a sew in. Keep the hair cornrowed, won't take the braids out until the end of the month. Wash my braided hair and condition it, moisturize ends. Do the same for the hair that's left out in the front. I will try my hardest to make it to August but I don't know. We'll see...


----------



## KPH (May 6, 2009)

I don't like that my edged so their own thing, even with the scart method.  My buns look nice and full but my edges always look a curly mess.


----------



## cicilypayne (May 6, 2009)

I'm in for 6 months its been 3 months so far and I don't know whose hair this is on top of my head..because it can't be mine i can still get my fingers  through it..but it damn sure is not laying down my back Any body else out there thats got hair that grows out..like a wicked fro


----------



## SmartyPants (May 6, 2009)

I'm only nine weeks in and I am already experiencing the miracle of shrinkage!  I discovered last night that rollersetting my hair going forwards at nine weeks post is asking for trouble.  So from now on, I will be rollersetting going backwards.


----------



## HoneyA (May 6, 2009)

I ended up cowashing in like 5 mins today just before I went out because without it.... When it was half dry, I just put it in a pony tail and went out the door. Putting my hair in the pony tail was so easy AFTER I co-washed so now I'm thinking 2x a week - at least. Rinse hair, slather on conditioner, comb through gently, rinse out conditioner, moisturise, air dry, pony tail or bun, out the door.


----------



## Shay72 (May 6, 2009)

KPH said:


> I don't like that my edged so their own thing, even with the scart method. My buns look nice and full but my edges always look a curly mess.


 
ITA.  My kitchen (nape) seems to have a mind of its own too. I have to remind myself that this is so worth it.


----------



## wannabelong (May 6, 2009)

I'm at 7 weeks today and I'm sitting under the dryer.  I did a ponytail rollerset, after I dry I'm going to do a saran wrap treatment.  If my hair isn't nice and smooth, I think I'll be doing braidouts and curlformers (and the occasional blowdry and flat iron) going forward.

ETA:  I got lazy and did not do the saran wrap treatment.  I just put my hair in a flexi-8 clip for the week.


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 6, 2009)

I will be 8.7 months this sat and I tell you I am not too happy about taking out the braids.  I know my ng has a mind of its own.  I have to do a Henna Gloss Treatment and hopefully I will be able to do a braid out or a twist out or something.  When all else fails I have my wigs.


----------



## Kacie (May 6, 2009)

I made 16 weeks post this week.  My goal is 20 weeks, but I'm going through a shedding phase now.  My hair normally sheds more during the winter, but I guess the cycle is changing.

I plan to stick it out.


----------



## mytia (May 7, 2009)

So I'm 9 going on 10 weeks and my new growth is out of control (as it usually gets around this time). Anyway I just realized that I have to detangle prewash instead of post with conditioner. My shedded hairs had been causing knots and dreading and even with conditioner it was just too much so I detangle now on dry moisturized hair prior to washing and I seemed to not lose so much hair. Sectioning my hair has also helped tremendously!


----------



## sharifeh (May 7, 2009)

wow last time i strecthed 10 weeks and my relaxer "didn't take"(is that the right term?)
so i was underprocessed 
at the end of the 10 week stretch i had a bunch of knots and build up in my hair due to the stupid ors pack 
so my ng was there from the first day
now im like 7 or 8 weeks post and i have so much ng gosh
my ng has been driving me nuts the last couple of weeks
to tame it i co wash or wash and either dc with humectress or just do instant conditioner
humectress makes my ng so soft and i can face another day
but the results wear off and then my hair is a mess again
so i think im gonna relax at 8 weeks and then maybe stretch? i don't know if stretching is the answer for me though cuz of that one bad experience


----------



## sharifeh (May 7, 2009)

mytia said:


> So I'm 9 going on 10 weeks and my new growth is out of control (as it usually gets around this time). Anyway I just realized that I have to detangle prewash instead of post with conditioner. My shedded hairs had been causing knots and dreading and even with conditioner it was just too much so I detangle now on dry moisturized hair prior to washing and I seemed to not lose so much hair. Sectioning my hair has also helped tremendously!



what do you moisturize with?
my tangles are out of control too even with like 1/4 of the bottle of conditioner on one freaking spot!!!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 7, 2009)

Just a vent ladies..........It's so hard to resist the urge to relax.  This is my first stretch as I've said in other posts and although I think its going great to be my first, I started missing my creamy crack today!  I was sitting here thinking about how much progress I know I've made and how I should just go ahead and relax.  Considering before this I relaxed every 10 weeks at the longest, being that I'm about to hit week 20 I'm feeling like, "hey 20 weeks go head and relax, why not!" on one hand, but then on the other, "You made it to 20 weeks, you can go ahead and push out the remaining 19"..I'm trying to make it to my bday...The classic Angel/Devil on the shoulder complex.....I cowashed, DC'd and ponytail air dried today.  I'm addicted to cowashing and love my twist outs, but I'm starting to get bored.  I bun often as well.  I stopped rollersetting at home a few weeks ago.....I've gotta get out of this rut, I thought about Flexi-rods...but I don't know.  I've seen sisters here with flexirod sets with longer hair and I love it on them but I don't know if I'll like the outcome on my length.....
Ok, I'm done, I just needed to get that off my chest....


----------



## MoniintheMiddle (May 7, 2009)

mytia said:


> So I'm 9 going on 10 weeks and my new growth is out of control (as it usually gets around this time). Anyway I just realized that I have to detangle prewash instead of post with conditioner. My shedded hairs had been causing knots and dreading and even with conditioner it was just too much so I detangle now on dry moisturized hair prior to washing and I seemed to not lose so much hair. Sectioning my hair has also helped tremendously!


 
I learned this too. I detangle during my prepoo with my ORS hair mayonnaise. This cut out all knots and dreads


----------



## metro_qt (May 7, 2009)

I am currently stretched at 9 months....

If i can wait it out until august, it'll be a year long stretch....
i will try.

i just have to make friends with my denman more, and comb more of my tangles out...
i just get very tired of combing clumps of hair in my shower....


----------



## FlawedBeauty (May 7, 2009)

hi is it too late to join??  i'm only a month out today but i wanna try and push til Sept for 5 months...if i can make that i plan to keep going.


----------



## Aggie (May 7, 2009)

I am realizing that while my hair is flat rowed, it is much easier to wash and condition because I don't have to comb it at all and I am still able to clean it well. I love stretching like this. I think it will become a staple part of my stretching process.


----------



## mytia (May 8, 2009)

mixedchica401 said:


> what do you moisturize with?
> my tangles are out of control too even with like 1/4 of the bottle of conditioner on one freaking spot!!!




I moisturize with Elasta QP Mango Butter and seal with HairVeda's Almond Glaze this combo works wonders for me! I don't really see any breakage using this and detangling prior to washing on dry hair is much easier.


----------



## ellehair (May 8, 2009)

I would like to join this, i hope its not too late!!  I am 9 weeks post and Im gonna say I will stretch to August right now.. if all goes well, i may stretch even longer.


----------



## taz007 (May 8, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I am realizing that while my hair is *flat rowed*, it is much easier to wash and condition because I don't have to comb it at all and I am still able to clean it well. I love stretching like this. I think it will become a staple part of my stretching process.



What is a flat row?  Is that like a corn row?


----------



## taz007 (May 8, 2009)

Ok, y'all.  I am getting nervous.  This coming Monday, I will be 5 weeks post and I have tons of new growth.  I usually start itching to relax around week 6 but I need to be strong.

I purposely did not purchase any Phyto II boxes so that I will not get tempted.  

Off to look at Sylver's video for some inspiration ...


----------



## SmartyPants (May 8, 2009)

FlawedBeauty said:


> hi is it too late to join?? i'm only a month out today but i wanna try and push til Sept for 5 months...if i can make that i plan to keep going.


 

Nope...  not too late...  and where you are in your stretch counts toward your stretch total!

Welcome aboard.

ETA: ljamie4 I added you too!


----------



## onejamifan (May 10, 2009)

Ladies, I can't hang any more. I plan on relaxing next weekend at 11 weeks. I was hoping to make it to 24 weeks, but I am having a hard time managing my hair. I think the previous relaxer left my hair a bit under-processed and the ng is just becoming a tangled mess! Good luck to all. I'll be rooting for you!


----------



## sylver2 (May 10, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Ok, y'all.  I am getting nervous.  This coming Monday,* I will be 5 weeks post and I have tons of new growth.*  I usually start itching to relax around week 6 but I need to be strong.
> 
> I purposely did not purchase any Phyto II boxes so that I will not get tempted.
> 
> Off to look at Sylver's video for some inspiration ...



really? at only 5 weeks post? wow your hair grows fast as heck then
u gotta get a stetchin regimen together since u donnt stretch.  this longterm thread is not ideal for you.  if u r touching up every 5-6 weeks then u need to shoot for something like 8 weeks.  thn 10 and so on.


----------



## SmartyPants (May 10, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> really? at only 5 weeks post? wow your hair grows fast as heck then
> u gotta get a stetchin regimen together since u donnt stretch. this longterm thread is not ideal for you. if u r touching up every 5-6 weeks then u need to shoot for something like 8 weeks. thn 10 and so on.


 

I agree with Sylver...

I used to relax every 6 weeks.  My first time stretching I went to seven weeks, then 8, then 9, then 11...  I stayed at 11 for a while before I felt comfortable enough pursuing something longer than that.  It took me figuring out that I have to be really really gentle when I do my wash-n-sets when I get past week 9 or so or I will take my hair out.  Also, deep conditioning is a must.  

I think you should transition to stretching because your hair has different needs at 12+ weeks post than it does at 6 weeks post.  Just plunging into a stretch is asking for trouble.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 11, 2009)

still holding strong ladies, I officially hit 20 weeks post yesterday.


----------



## morehairplease (May 11, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> still holding strong ladies, I officially hit 20 weeks post yesterday.




that is awesome, sweetie!


----------



## SmartyPants (May 11, 2009)

Uh... oh....

I think my mother's worse nightmare is about to come true...  I am thinking about transitioning!!!


----------



## Aggie (May 11, 2009)

I am 3 days away from 16 weeks post my last relaxer and getting excited by the minute at how successful I've been at it.


----------



## Aggie (May 11, 2009)

onejamifan said:


> Ladies, I can't hang any more. I plan on relaxing next weekend at 11 weeks. I was hoping to make it to 24 weeks, but I am having a hard time managing my hair. I think the previous relaxer left my hair a bit under-processed and the ng is just becoming a tangled mess! Good luck to all. I'll be rooting for you!


 
Girl ya gatta do what ya gatta do to keep your hair on your head. Hope to see you back in here soon though.


----------



## sharifeh (May 11, 2009)

mytia said:


> I moisturize with Elasta QP Mango Butter and seal with HairVeda's Almond Glaze this combo works wonders for me! I don't really see any breakage using this and detangling prior to washing on dry hair is much easier.



thanks
ill definitely try out this Elasta QP Mango Butter
ive heard so much about it 
yet another product to buy!


----------



## CourtneyD (May 11, 2009)

Count me in. Last touch up 5/6/09. Stretching until Thanksgiving (six months).


----------



## xquisitduchess (May 11, 2009)

im in i have never gotten past 3 1/2 months but hopefully i can go for 6months this time.


----------



## SmartyPants (May 11, 2009)

Welcome aboard CourtneyD and xquisitduchess...  misery loves company!!!


----------



## supermodelsonya (May 11, 2009)

Still going strong.......... braids makes stretching superfun!


----------



## Nightingale (May 11, 2009)

I'm relaxing right now. Planning to stretch until November.


----------



## KPH (May 11, 2009)

Week 9 here and I did some trimming yesterday.  I flat-ironed for a change too.  I guess I don't know my hair type or either it's not growng because it's still pretty good looking.  My scalp hurts like heck but the hairs are still pretty straight, except for my edges are curly.

ETA:  hair stayed straight 1 day and puffed up. i'm now co-washing and bunning daily.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 12, 2009)

I've been living in twist outs and buns for a while now.  But just like I'm bored with my DC (love it just want to try some new things), I'm bored with those two styles.  So last night I decided to try a flexi rod set....., yep you heard right, LOL..
I'm so pleased, its nowhere near as pretty as it will be on my probably my third try , but its good enough to take me through a few days maybe even a week.  I'm very pleased, I'll pin it up mostly and eventually bun it, but at lease it has a different look to it.  My 20 weeks post NG (as much as I'm in love right now) is just about completely hiddden.


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (May 12, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> SC... are you transitioning or just stretching?


 
sorry i just saw this. i've been busy with school. i'm only stretching. i think my last relaxer was late Jan. or early Feb. 

right now i have about 1-1.5 inches of new growth and _mad _tangles. the last time i washed i seperated in 4 sections and_ still_ had tangles. i don't understand what's going on. i normally don't have this many issues. its like our water changed or something. my daughter's hair is harder too.

i'm debating on relaxing or not right now. with all the coils i'm more tempted to play in my hair. i also work out so it's hard to keep a style. 

i'll probably go one more week and then decide


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 12, 2009)

I'm starting to experience some breakage/shedding combo  but I'm not giving up   It's the long strands of relaxed hair not just single strands but multiple - It's not a lot but it still exist.

Any suggestions or advice?  I may need to up my protein and see if that works.


----------



## Aggie (May 12, 2009)

taz007 said:


> What is a flat row? Is that like a corn row?


 
Similar but flat. I do them this way in order to wear my wigs without the bulk.


----------



## bgsix (May 12, 2009)

Saturday made 16 weeks for me. It's getting harder to hang on guys!! I have never stretched this loong. Starting to see broken hairs--getting scared. But I love to play with my ng.


----------



## wannabelong (May 12, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

I'm 1 day away from 8 weeks and I feel a little new growth, but it's not giving me problems.  Last week, I noticed my hair was a little too soft/mushy.  Yesterday I clarified and did a 5 minute protein treatment with Mega Tek.  I did a 1 ponytail rollerset and airdried for a bit then I sat under the dryer.  My hair feels much stronger now.  Tomorrow is my normal wash day and I will wash, DC and do a rollerset.  I hope it turns out nice.


----------



## sylver2 (May 12, 2009)

bgsix said:


> Saturday made 16 weeks for me. It's getting harder to hang on guys!! I have never stretched this loong. Starting to see broken hairs--getting scared. But I love to play with my ng.



when r u seeing broken hairs? when u comb? holw often r u combing?


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (May 12, 2009)

I want in...I want to go a year...it will be a year in Feb 2010.  Crossing my fingers.  I think I can do it w/ protective styles of course


----------



## MummysGirl (May 13, 2009)

Just checking in... I'll be 21 weeks post on Saturday, I'm almost 5 months into my transition - yay!

Cowashing is my best friend


----------



## bgsix (May 13, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> when r u seeing broken hairs? when u comb? holw often r u combing?



After combing. I comb twice a week when I wash my hair.


----------



## RavenMaven (May 13, 2009)

I'm relaxing on saturday for my prom. I will be six months then since my last relaxer, and then I start the count all over again  lol. So much for transitioning, lol. We will see how this long stretch has helped or not helped my hair....


----------



## Shay72 (May 14, 2009)

Reporting in...19 weeks post as of today.  Still about 6 more to go.  Things are going really well.  Experiencing some hair anorexia because my shrinkage is ridiculous.  Well of course I understand about shrinkage but you know how that can be.  I have about 2.5-3inches of new growth.  I think closer to 3 inches.  I measured in this small mirror at work.  Will measure again once I get home.  I'm texlaxed and use heat and/or flatiron only a few times a year.  Also my hair is wet 5 days a week and airdried in a bun. So rationally it's understandable that I'm having the hair anorexia but thinking I'm losing my edges and my hair is starting to fall out?? I need to get a grip!!!


----------



## StarFish106 (May 14, 2009)

I will be 19 wks this saturday and that is the day I will (hopefully) braid my hair so it will stay braided (with redo's throughout) until I come back from Disney in September at least. I have braided my hair from May to Sept/Oct for the last 3 summers and it really helped with my growth (use C&G) I texlaxed when i last did my hair in Jan but a lot of sections really didn't take so it seems like I didn't relax my hair. I am hating my demarcation line on my ends though. I keep trying to baby my ends and those sections that are acting funny. I have discovered coconut oil and love it to death. I flatironed this month for Mommy's day and length shot and that will be the last of my hair being out. But CW, and taking collagen and silica has helped me deal with this without wanting to scalp myself or relax. My Ng isn't hard at all.

That little sprint of 90 degrees we had in April further convinced me that my hair needs to go into the witprotect program. Sweat + NG+ personal summers + heat = an unhappy me . So I am looking forward to having my braids (but not the 7+ hours to put them in).


----------



## Aggie (May 14, 2009)

I finally made it into my 4 month relaxer stretch today and this was only made possible through my braids, cornrows and flat rows. Now I have to work through my next 4 months.


----------



## blue_flower (May 14, 2009)

So far it's been 3 months and I have an inch of new growth. My hair is doing good.


----------



## Kacie (May 15, 2009)

To BlondebyDesire

How are you detangling your hair?  What works for me is to split my hair down the middle to wash/condition. I make sure to condition the new growth as well as the relaxed ends.  To detangle I use my Jilbere shower comb to lightly detangle the relaxed portion.  I don't touch the new growth.

After my hair has air dried, I take very small sections and pull apart the new growth.  Imagine you're pinching a baby's cheeks (index finger to thumb/using both hands). I gently "pinch" separate the new growth and all shed hair simply slides out.  I experience nearly zero breakage doing this, it only releases the shed hair that caught in the new growth.

Remember your regi and keep up with it.  Some parts of my regi (hard Aphogee,clear color rinse) are associated with relaxer time or close to it.  It's easy to forget to do those things when you're stretching.


----------



## Shana' (May 15, 2009)

Checking in. As of Monday I am 17 weeks post. I am falling in love with my newgrowth. I wash once a week and co-wash 2-3x per week. I have been wet bunning.......love it. My miracle product is V05 condish. It detangles like a dream.


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2009)

OMG! Why didn't anybody tell me sooner about washing and conditioning with my hair braided up. It is off the chain. Thanks a million Sylver2! I am not losing anymore excess hair in the comb and I am over 16 weeks post. My hair is still super soft I think from the hennaing which I will be doing today since I took my flat rows down. I am excited about the additional 4-6 months stretch up ahead now and I don't have to be looking at it with a sense of dread anymore. WOW! Awesome.


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2009)

Kacie said:


> To BlondebyDesire
> 
> How are you detangling your hair? What works for me is to split my hair down the middle to wash/condition. I make sure to condition the new growth as well as the relaxed ends. To detangle I use my Jilbere shower comb to lightly detangle the relaxed portion. I don't touch the new growth.
> 
> ...


 
I hate that 2 step Aphogee but I know that it's one of the only treatments that will help to protect my demarcation line where my texlaxed hair meets my new growth. I don't care all that much about the one where the bone straight hair meets the texlaxed hair. I want it off my head anyway, so I'll slowly trim that off as I get deeper into my stretch.


----------



## Traycee (May 16, 2009)

I have been checking this thread out almost daily....It has been so much help to me on my stretch....Im sixteen weeks and still going...Im scared to join or make a date..I might crash and burn...Hahahaha


----------



## myronnie (May 16, 2009)

I'm in..5 month stretch!
The longest I've done is a 4month so i'm kind of scared lol.


----------



## Kacie (May 16, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I hate that 2 step Aphogee but I know that it's one of the only treatments that will help to protect my demarcation line where my texlaxed hair meets my new growth. I don't care all that much about the one where the bone straight hair meets the texlaxed hair. I want it off my head anyway, so I'll slowly trim that off as I get deeper into my stretch.



I think it is necessary, especially for fine-haired ladies.  I tried to phase it out of my routine and replace it with moderate protein and the results were not good.


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2009)

Kacie said:


> I think it is necessary, especially for fine-haired ladies. I tried to phase it out of my routine and replace it with moderate protein and the results were not good.


 

Girl Kacie, it's really funny. I went stalking some fotkis a few minutes ago and came across Chicoro's method of using the 2 step Aphogee and guess what? I have been handling my hair all wrong after washing it out. Now I will definitely give this treatment a fair chance and hopefully my feelings for it will change for the positive.


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2009)

Traycee said:


> I have been checking this thread out almost daily....It has been so much help to me on my stretch....Im sixteen weeks and still going...Im scared to join or make a date..I might crash and burn...Hahahaha


 
Good to see you here Traycee. Join us Sweetie at least 6 months. I'm over 16 weeks post also ad using Sylver's method of stretching is helping me a lot along with henna treatments of course. Besides, you can always use the ccoconut, yogurt and lime treatment or the homemade caramel treatment to help make it easier to stretch longer.


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2009)

myronnie said:


> I'm in..5 month stretch!
> The longest I've done is a 4month so i'm kind of scared lol.


 
5 months! Wow myronnie, you're doing great so far.


----------



## SmartyPants (May 16, 2009)

Traycee said:


> I have been checking this thread out almost daily....It has been so much help to me on my stretch....Im sixteen weeks and still going...Im scared to join or make a date..I might crash and burn...Hahahaha


 

I'm so glad you posted here because I have been looking for the link to your blog for two days.


----------



## HoneyA (May 18, 2009)

I'm at 14 weeks post and managing quite well. I have a little afro going on and people are still telling my my hair looks so nice. Few people realise I haven't got my hair redone in a while. Co-washing, moisturisers and Sylver2's scarf method I tell you work wonders for blending the two textures. I've got another 14 weeks to go if I decide to retouch. So far I am very happy Oh, I've decided to tweak my regimen. Very low manipulation from here on end...


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 18, 2009)

Kacie said:


> To BlondebyDesire
> 
> How are you detangling your hair? What works for me is to split my hair down the middle to wash/condition. I make sure to condition the new growth as well as the relaxed ends. To detangle I use my Jilbere shower comb to lightly detangle the relaxed portion. I don't touch the new growth.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you - that's the term I may have been searching for "slide out"  Because it just slides out - you defined that very well.  I'll have to start splitting down the middle when I wash - I do split wheni co-wash.  Also not to touch the new growth only the relaxed ends.  Very helpful.


----------



## Kacie (May 18, 2009)

^^ Anytime, HTH to stop the breakage from detangling.


----------



## bgsix (May 18, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Reporting in...19 weeks post as of today.  Still about 6 more to go.  Things are going really well.  Experiencing some hair anorexia because my* shrinkage is ridiculous*.  Well of course I understand about shrinkage but you know how that can be.  I have about 2.5-3inches of new growth.  I think closer to 3 inches.  I measured in this small mirror at work.  Will measure again once I get home.  I'm texlaxed and use heat and/or flatiron only a few times a year.  Also my hair is wet 5 days a week and airdried in a bun. So rationally it's understandable that I'm having the *hair anorexia but thinking I'm losing my edges and my hair is starting to fall out*?? I need to get a grip!!!



This is me to a "T". I made 17 weeks Saturday. I am tryin' to make it to 20. I think I am gonna starting rinsing & heavy moisturizing every other day to make my hair more manageable.


----------



## pri (May 19, 2009)

Ok..after going back and forth w/ whether or not I want to transition and so undecided I came across this challenge and said this would be great for me to join and just call it strecthing that way if I breakdown early I won't feel so bad.:-o  So...I'm in..late but better then never..right..I'm at 7 weeks post now so I have a long way to go but I know I'm going to get a lot of help from everyone in this group.


----------



## bestblackgirl (May 20, 2009)

Hi guys. I'll be 11 weeks tomorrow.. And so far I have no problems. And i want to do a 6-month stretch. I'm starting to cave in to the cracks. Someone please talk me out of it. 

I'm used to 12-14 week stretch. But this time i want to be pleasantly surprise when i get my next relaxer. And i know a 12-14 week stretch is not going to do it for me.

Helllppp I am weak right now.


----------



## supermodelsonya (May 20, 2009)

Ended a 13 week stretch last night. My hair looked horrible and I couldn't do anything with it and no money to get my tree braids again.

Report: No gain in length, horrible job on a self relaxer, very underprocessed..but twice the thickness. 

I'm depressed.


----------



## Traycee (May 20, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> Ended a 13 week stretch last night. My hair looked horrible and I couldn't do anything with it and no money to get my tree braids again.
> 
> Report: No gain in length, horrible job on a self relaxer, very underprocessed..but twice the thickness.
> 
> I'm depressed.


 

Awwwww Supermodelsonya..Im sorry to hear that.....You had to gain some length or you wouldn't have needed a relaxer...Its sounds more like retaining issues...That's ok...You retain all your length next time around


----------



## raloftin (May 20, 2009)

I would like to join this challenge. I am currently 7 weeks post and I seriously think I am going to transition after my MAJOR setback 2 mos ago...

Hang in there Supermodelsonya, looks like you have made great progress so far.

I"m at least hoping to make it relaxer free until October which will be about 6 months or the end of the year...


Rai


----------



## wannabelong (May 20, 2009)

Hey Guys,  I'm 9 weeks post today.  Last night,  I used my steamer for the first time to DC my hair, then I washed and did a ponytail roller set.  My new growth is still not giving me any problems (yet).  I was too tired to do a saran wrap treatment so I wrapped and went to bed.  My hair turned out quite nice.  I think I'll continue to do ponytail rollersets until I can't get my roots straight anymore.


----------



## wannabelong (May 20, 2009)

bestblackgirl said:


> Hi guys. I'll be 11 weeks tomorrow.. And so far I have no problems. And i want to do a 6-month stretch. I'm starting to cave in to the cracks. Someone please talk me out of it.
> 
> I'm used to 12-14 week stretch. But this time i want to be pleasantly surprise when i get my next relaxer. And i know a 12-14 week stretch is not going to do it for me.
> 
> Helllppp I am weak right now.


 
Maybe you could get your hair braided or wear half wigs or a weave.  Put your hair away until the urge to relax has passed.


----------



## supermodelsonya (May 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I don't understand why I didn't retain. I was in braids since March. This hair growing thing is really depressing. I think I'm gonna log off now. I keep making comparisons to everyone else's progress and its making me feel worse.

Time to hide my hair again.


----------



## Shay72 (May 20, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> Ended a 13 week stretch last night. My hair looked horrible and I couldn't do anything with it and no money to get my tree braids again.Report: No gain in length, horrible job on a self relaxer, very underprocessed..but twice the thickness. I'm depressed.


Thickness is nothing to dismiss.  A lot of ladies on here would love to have thickness.  My hair is quite thick and I appreciate that.



supermodelsonya said:


> Thanks everyone. I don't understand why I didn't retain. I was in braids since March. This hair growing thing is really depressing. I think I'm gonna log off now. I keep making comparisons to everyone else's progress and its making me feel worse.Time to hide my hair again.


For your sake please do not compare yourself to others.  It's a set up.

We're here for you.


----------



## n_vizion (May 20, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> Thanks everyone. I don't understand why I didn't retain. I was in braids since March. This hair growing thing is really depressing. I think I'm gonna log off now. I keep making comparisons to everyone else's progress and its making me feel worse.
> 
> Time to hide my hair again.



Keep an eye on your hair to see how it's doing.  Are you experiencing breakage or does your hair feel strong and healthy.  Thickness is definitely a good thing.  Maybe moisture is the issue.  Hiding the hair is a wonderful way to help retain length but you still want to make sure you are addressing any hair issues that may be going on underneath.


----------



## SmartyPants (May 20, 2009)

welcome aboard to all of the newbies!!!!


----------



## mytia (May 20, 2009)

I'm 11wks post and my normal routine is 12wks (which is when my hair really becomes unruly) but I'm still shooting for 6 months. I think at this point I'm going to wash every two weeks to cut back on manipulation. I have an inch or more of new growth and it's thick and hard to manage but I've never went that long without washing. Any suggestions?


----------



## supermodelsonya (May 21, 2009)

n_vizion said:


> Keep an eye on your hair to see how it's doing.  Are you experiencing breakage or does your hair feel strong and healthy.  Thickness is definitely a good thing.  Maybe moisture is the issue.  Hiding the hair is a wonderful way to help retain length but you still want to make sure you are addressing any hair issues that may be going on underneath.



Actually now that I've stopped freaking out, I've noticed that my hair did get longer. I was just severely underprocessed. Just a little longer I should say. But it got twice as thick which is a good thing I guess.

I should stop trying to be a length whore and focus on overall health.


----------



## HoneyA (May 22, 2009)

Didn't think my regimen could get any simpler but it has. I'm now 15 weeks post and it just doesn't look it but I know I have a lot of NG. 

I haven't washed or combed in 14 days since my last co-wash. My NG went flat after my last co-wash and I haven't had any poofiness since. I lightly moisturise with S-Curl, pay attention to my edges and ends and keep in an loose updo with a few tendrils hanging at the front. I also sleep in a satin scarf every night. In the morning, I'll redo the updo if I feel it's necessary, using hands and fingers only, moisturise the tendrils and I'm good to go. Obviously this is working because I'm getting compliments at 15 weeks post! I'll wash tonight or tomorrow though and do a protein treatment.


----------



## HoneyA (May 22, 2009)

bestblackgirl said:


> Hi guys. I'll be 11 weeks tomorrow.. And so far I have no problems. And i want to do a 6-month stretch. I'm starting to cave in to the cracks. Someone please talk me out of it.
> 
> I'm used to 12-14 week stretch. But this time i want to be pleasantly surprise when i get my next relaxer. And i know a 12-14 week stretch is not going to do it for me.
> 
> Helllppp I am weak right now.


 
Don't give in yet. Think about how much thickness and length you'll have after 6 months. That's worth waiting for!



supermodelsonya said:


> Thanks everyone. I don't understand why I didn't retain. I was in braids since March. This hair growing thing is really depressing. I think I'm gonna log off now. I keep making comparisons to everyone else's progress and its making me feel worse.
> 
> Time to hide my hair again.


 
Sorry you feel this way but you know we are our worst critics. I'm sure you've made pretty good progress. You said it's thicker. That's great! 

If you really think that you've done something wrong whilst your hair was in braids to hinder retention, go over your regimen and try to find the culprit. Make sure you have a good idea of what it could be before you braid again and how to solve the problem otherwise you end up in the same situation a few weeks from now. 

The worst thing you can do is to compare your hair to others'. We all have to learn that along the way. Focus on the health of your own hair. If you are doing all the right things consistently the length will follow.

HHG!


----------



## Liege4421 (May 22, 2009)

OP may I join this challenge?  I was planning on relaxing on 16 Jul, but I'm getting BKT in the mail soon so I hope that I can stretch longer.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 22, 2009)

I love to play in my NG...I had a dream last night  that I was playing in my NG.  I moved my fingers down the length of my hair and guess what happened.....a clump of ends about 3 1/2 inches long came out...I began to run my fingers from root to NG all over my head and more and more clumps of ends were breaking off.  I woke up this morning in a panic the first thing I did was touch my head to make sure my scarf and bonnet were still there then I started checking my pillow for hair...
Are my relaxed ends messing with my head to make me go back to the creamy crack sooner than my end date goal for my stretch?????


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 23, 2009)

I'm going to try for 6 months, first. If I can do that, I can make a year. I want to transition from relaxed to texlaxed. What styles are you using to stretch? Please give me some advice.


----------



## bestblackgirl (May 23, 2009)

Thanx honeyA that's what keeps me going. And I figure what l am going to keep to do that has worked for me. Every time I get the urge to relax. I wash my hair knowing I have to wait another week or two before I can actually get the relaxer. That will be me more time if I keep doing this.


----------



## sylver2 (May 23, 2009)

glad its warmer.  makes it easier to stretch for me.  braidouts


----------



## supermodelsonya (May 23, 2009)

My stretch ended Thursday May 21, 2009 with a horrible underprocessed relaxer. So my new stretch begins. I'm gonna see if I can take it all the way to September 10th 2009.

That will be sixteen weeks. Hope I can make it. I'm going to use my tree braids, bunning, and sew ins. I also started my Biotin, B12, and I'm going to start my GA's again.


----------



## butterfly3582 (May 25, 2009)

If it is not to late I would like to stretch.  i currently do 4 times a year but going for twice a year.  I really think the less I relax the better for my hair health.  So I want to wait until December to post.  

I tried my first self relaxer in march after a 3 month stretch and it was SOOO underprocessed.  I think it took me to about 2 months post.  So if I get it mid december i will be about 10 months according to my  calculations


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 25, 2009)

I'm 8 weeks post with another 6 to go. I really wish I could join you super long term stretchers but I have highlights and going too long without a touch up looks janky.


----------



## Msmia (May 26, 2009)

Is it too late for me to join?  My hair has become so thin, I dont know if it was the Silk Elements relaxer or what.  I am going to attempt to stretch the entire summer and wear braidouts, wigs and half wigs.  I wash once a week, and co wash 1 - 2 week.  I braid up my wet hair and cover it with my half wigs or a scarf so I do not have to do much manipulation.


----------



## Aggie (May 26, 2009)

Woo hoo, 17.5 weeks and counting - I have a minimum of 14.5 more weeks to go. I just got my extension braids installed yesterday and will attempt to keep them in for about 7 or 8 weeks.


----------



## SmartyPants (May 26, 2009)

Hi all...  i've seen the posts from the folks who want to be added.  I will add you guys tomorrow  It's extremely late here and I am about to go to bed.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 26, 2009)

I'm still hanging in here determined to make it to my one year mark and then take it from there.


----------



## Shay72 (May 26, 2009)

Of course I will hit the 5 month mark soon then I will have only 1 month left on this stretch but I don't know that I will make it.  I'm starting to lose more hair than I am used to at least since I started on this journey.  I'm implementing some new things that I hope will combat this.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 26, 2009)

I am 11 weeks post with 2 more to go. =).


----------



## LovinLea (May 26, 2009)

whoo i'm 19 weeks post and i'm finally going to take out my braids this weekend (at 20 wks post).

but i need to get my hair done for the 15th because i'm taking my senior pictures? i'm not sure how to do that with the two textures though..


----------



## taz007 (May 26, 2009)

I am 7 1/2 weeks post, I have a little over an inch of new growth and I am STRUGGLING!

I have been doing daily braid outs, applying Rusk (a godsend!) and DCing with steam 3x per week.  My NG is so wiry.

I am determined to make it to at least 12 weeks, but what do I do in the meantime?


----------



## sylver2 (May 26, 2009)

LovinLea said:


> whoo i'm 19 weeks post and i'm finally going to take out my braids this weekend (at 20 wks post).
> 
> but i need to get my hair done for the 15th because i'm taking my senior pictures? i'm not sure how to do that with the two textures though..



u can try a dominican blowout.  get rollerset and have them blow the roots only if u want curly or blow all for nice straight look.
or you can do a braidout or twistout



taz007 said:


> I am 7 1/2 weeks post, I have a little over an inch of new growth and I am STRUGGLING!
> 
> I have been doing daily braid outs, applying Rusk (a godsend!) and DCing wint steam 3x per week.  My NG is so wiry.
> 
> I am determined to make it to at least 12 weeks, but what do I do in the meantime?



what about bunning sometimes?


----------



## SmartyPants (May 27, 2009)

I have a question for experienced stretchers.  I have some jacked up ends.  It looks like I will need a 1.5 - 2 inch trim.  Normally, I would wait until I get a relaxer before I get a trim because that way my hair will be completely straight when I get it cut.  But with the stretch, it could be a while before I relax.

If I start hiding my ends under phony buns, do you think this will be enough to avoid those ends getting more jacked up?  Or, should I go ahead and get a trim now?  I know those ends have to come off so the trim itself is not an issue.


----------



## sylver2 (May 27, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> I have a question for experienced stretchers.  I have some jacked up ends.  It looks like I will need a 1.5 - 2 inch trim.  Normally, I would wait until I get a relaxer before I get a trim because that way my hair will be completely straight when I get it cut.  But with the stretch, it could be a while before I relax.
> 
> If I start hiding my ends under phony buns, do you think this will be enough to avoid those ends getting more jacked up?  Or, should I go ahead and get a trim now?  I know those ends have to come off so the trim itself is not an issue.



i think u should def wait! sometimes during stretches our ends can look crazy.  just keep nurturing them and protecting them until the touchup.


----------



## MummysGirl (May 27, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> i think u should def wait! sometimes during stretches our ends can look crazy.  just keep nurturing them and protecting them until the touchup.



^^ I agree with what she said.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 27, 2009)

LovinLea said:


> i need to get my hair done for the 15th because i'm taking my senior pictures? i'm not sure how to do that with the two textures though..


 


sylver2 said:


> u can try a dominican blowout. get rollerset and have them blow the roots only if u want curly or blow all for nice straight look.  or you can do a braidout or twistout


 
I was gonna suggest pretty much the same as Sylver2, go to the shop for a roller set and have her press or blow dry your roots.....I did this at 19 weeks post, I believe.  I have to say I LOVED the results.


----------



## SoSweet08 (May 27, 2009)

How do you detangle your ng when stretching? Does it take you a long time to do that?




sylver2 said:


> glad its warmer.  makes it easier to stretch for me.  braidouts


----------



## SoSweet08 (May 27, 2009)

Double Post


----------



## sylver2 (May 27, 2009)

SoSweet08 said:


> How do you detangle your ng when stretching? Does it take you a long time to do that?



i detangle it only on wash day.  in shower under running water with lots of con. at the end of my 1 yr stretch it was taking me u to an hour to detangle. make sure its fully detangled. on my 6 month stretches probably 20-45mins.   then i don't touch NG until next wash day. as long as it looks smooth and flat i don't fret about the inside until wash time.  i keep it soft/flat with oil, moisturizer and scarf.


----------



## Msmia (May 27, 2009)

I am loving doing cowashes and putting my hair in a wet bun while in the shower.  Less manipulation.  I only oil it the next day and back in the bun until next wash.


----------



## taz007 (May 27, 2009)

Sylver, 

You were right!  Bunning was exactly what I needed.  I chelated my hair, sealed the cutilcle, moisturized and then bunned.

I was seriously considering taking some clippers to my hair though .  

I think that I can make it another 4 weeks minimum.


----------



## SmartyPants (May 27, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Sylver,
> 
> You were right! Bunning was exactly what I needed. I chelated my hair, sealed the cutilcle, moisturized and then bunned.
> 
> ...


 
   

I know you don't want me to come over there!!!!


----------



## beans4reezy (May 27, 2009)

Suscribing. I'm not doing a year stretch, but I will be doing 6 monthers- this is very useful information.


----------



## Shay72 (May 28, 2009)

I looked at the right side of my head and the edges look .  Well tonight I am wearing my bonnet rather than my scarf.  I need to use my hydracaps vs my plastic caps for dcing or just steam and I don't use a cap for that.  I need to be careful and do looser buns.  Hold off on the headbands for a minute.  Massage this Shikaki Growth Elixir on my edges.  Hopefully all of these small changes will help 

My hair was feeling a bit dry but I remedied that by upping my moisturizing to 2x/day and cutting back on how often I use the ayurvedic powders.

I'm starting to wonder if somebody is trying to tell me something.


----------



## taz007 (May 28, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> I know you don't want me to come over there!!!!



  Please, come over here and do somthin' with this hair!


----------



## MummysGirl (May 28, 2009)

I'll be 23 weeks post on Saturday, what's still helping me is cowashing 3ce a week, DC'ing 2ce a week, moisturising spritz (water, glycerin, conditioner and evoo) and shea butter mix (pure + unrefined shea butter, castor oil, coconut oil and aloe vera gel).

Still aiming to transition for at least 54 weeks...


----------



## Ivypearl08 (May 28, 2009)

Okay ladies I'm about 8 weeks post and I'm feening for a relaxer!!!!...LOL!!!...One of my co-workers (who had amazingly beautiful long hair) just got her hair cut and relaxed and it looks sooooo gorgeous...meanwhile my hair is starting to poof at the roots...HELLLLP!!!...I'm having HAIR ENVY....and I'm feening for my relaxer and a cut!!.....LOLOLOL!!!


----------



## Aggie (May 29, 2009)

18 weeks yesterday and still going strong.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (May 29, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> I'll be 23 weeks post on Saturday, what's still helping me is cowashing 3ce a week, DC'ing 2ce a week, moisturising spritz (water, glycerin, conditioner and evoo) and shea butter mix (pure + unrefined shea butter, castor oil, coconut oil and aloe vera gel).
> 
> Still aiming to transition for at least 54 weeks...


 
I'm going to have to try those mixes...I have all that stuff in the bathroom.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 29, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> I'll be 23 weeks post on Saturday, what's still helping me is cowashing 3ce a week, DC'ing 2ce a week, moisturising spritz (water, glycerin, conditioner and evoo) and shea butter mix (pure + unrefined shea butter, castor oil, coconut oil and aloe vera gel).
> 
> Still aiming to transition for at least 54 weeks...


 
What's the ratio for these mixes.  Also where do you buy your shea butter?


----------



## supermodelsonya (May 29, 2009)

Man congrats ladies on these long stretches! Very commendable. I'm still trying not to do this corrective and do a stretch at least until August.


----------



## MummysGirl (May 29, 2009)

I get my shea butter from Nigeria (My aunt bought what should turn out to be a year's supply for me the last time she went back home)

I have no idea what the ratios are...  I just freestyle, lol. For the moisturising spritz, the conditioner is the most content (aside from the water which is like 3/4s of the whole mix so it's just water featuring these other ingredients), then glycerin and evoo are similar ratios.

Shea butter mix - In a small jar, it's half shea butter, then equal amounts of coconut oil and aloe vera gel and smaller amount of castor oil... Again, I don't really measure it out.



BlondeByDesire said:


> What's the ratio for these mixes.  Also where do you buy your shea butter?


----------



## MummysGirl (May 29, 2009)

Yeah try them 


JayAnn0513 said:


> I'm going to have to try those mixes...I have all that stuff in the bathroom.


----------



## CocoaMane (May 29, 2009)

Hey ladies.. I'm new to the site but would like to take part in this challenge.  I'm currently approaching my 13th week post relaxer and would like to continue stretching for another 3 weeks (at least).  I have a decent amount of new growth already and haven't had much problems with shedding, but my scalp has been a bit itchy like crazy lately.  Any suggestions on how to handle that? 

Also, I hear you guys talk about low manipulation and regimen changes during the stretching process, could you elaborate more? I'm particularly interested in hearing how often you shampoo/co-wash/dc/comb/style with heat, etc.. 

Thanks!


----------



## Kacie (May 29, 2009)

I'm 18 weeks post this week and it's a breeze.  I cheated and did a BKT.


----------



## HoneyA (May 29, 2009)

CocoaMane said:


> Hey ladies.. I'm new to the site but would like to take part in this challenge.  I'm currently approaching my 13th week post relaxer and would like to continue stretching for another 3 weeks (at least).  I have a decent amount of new growth already and haven't had much problems with shedding, but my scalp has been a bit itchy like crazy lately.  Any suggestions on how to handle that?
> 
> Also, *I hear you guys talk about low manipulation and regimen changes during the stretching process, could you elaborate more? I'm particularly interested in hearing how often you shampoo/co-wash/dc/comb/style with heat, etc.. *
> 
> Thanks!



Hi! Welcome to the board! I'm 16 weeks post now. Below gives an idea of what my regimen has become.  I follow a low manipulation regimen so anything that involves me touching my hair unecessarily and can lead to breakage is out. I posted this last week. DCing went out the window the past few weeks. Maybe not such a good example to follow but hey...

Hope it helps you some but in the end you'll have to see what works for you. Some people manage washing 2-3x a week, others like me have every intention to do so but never get around to it. Re the itchy scalp, maybe someone else can offer some advice.

HHG!



HoneyA said:


> Didn't think my regimen could get any simpler but it has. I'm now 15 weeks post and it just doesn't look it but I know I have a lot of NG.
> 
> I haven't washed or combed in 14 days since my last co-wash. My NG went flat after my last co-wash and I haven't had any poofiness since. I lightly moisturise with S-Curl, pay attention to my edges and ends and keep in an loose updo with a few tendrils hanging at the front. I also sleep in a satin scarf every night. In the morning, I'll redo the updo if I feel it's necessary, using hands and fingers only, moisturise the tendrils and I'm good to go. Obviously this is working because I'm getting compliments at 15 weeks post! .


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 29, 2009)

Since I've been co-washing twice a week - my itchy scalp had disappeared.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 29, 2009)

CocoaMane said:


> Hey ladies.. I'm new to the site but would like to take part in this challenge. I'm currently approaching my 13th week post relaxer and would like to continue stretching for another 3 weeks (at least). I have a decent amount of new growth already and haven't had much problems with shedding, but my scalp has been a bit itchy like crazy lately. Any suggestions on how to handle that?
> 
> Also, I hear you guys talk about low manipulation and regimen changes during the stretching process, could you elaborate more? I'm particularly interested in hearing how often you shampoo/co-wash/dc/comb/style with heat, etc..
> 
> Thanks!


 
Welcome aboard ...


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 29, 2009)

I'm encouraged with this thread! I am already getting growth, so I'll be able to bun soon. I've decided to not do a retouch on my unprocessed side. I am hoping to do a full year, now. Originally I was going to do 6 months. This is encouraging me to keep going.


----------



## wannabelong (May 29, 2009)

I'm 10 weeks post and I didn't feel like rollersetting so I did a braidout.  It's my second one and it turned out pretty good.  I followed Sylver2's instructions.  I think I may do braidouts for the entire summer.


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 29, 2009)

Great thread. I finally read through it and there are alot of great tips here. I have already made it my personal goal to stretch through this summer so I am going to try that. I would like to be able to push it for a full 6 months but we will see.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 29, 2009)

gymfreak336 said:


> Great thread. I finally read through it and there are alot of great tips here. I have already made it my personal goal to stretch through this summer so I am going to try that. I would like to be able to push it for a full 6 months but we will see.


 

_*Same here...but going to take it week by week..*_
_*I didn't have WEN and a pail of SitriNillah in my life when I tried this before..*_


----------



## SmartyPants (May 29, 2009)

Hi all...

I think I have added everyone.  If I missed someone, shoot me a PM and I will add you.

And, welcome to the board CocoaMane!!


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 29, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Same here...but going to take it week by week..*_
> _*I didn't have WEN and a pail of SitriNillah in my life when I tried this before..*_



Speaking of, its about 3/4ths full  

I didn't have the solia or drc before


----------



## CokoQt (May 29, 2009)

I'm in. My hair has broken off something fierce on the left back part of my hair due to several reasons (stress, switching relaxers, and not following a regimen) and I lost most of my progress from last year.  I am currently 6 weeks post and would love to go for a 6 month stretch.  I've done a stretch like that before but I did not handle the two textures well and used a relaxer that was too strong at the end of the stretch.   This time I know more about what my hair needs and I will do more protective styling via phony ponies, buns, or updos.  I need to find a good moisturizer still though, and possibly two different ones for the two textures. What I use for weeks 1-4 does not seem to be work anymore and my hair just laughs at it.


----------



## CocoaMane (May 29, 2009)

Awww... Thank you guys for the warm welcome and HoneyA--thanks for sharing your regimen. I may have to up my co-washing to 2x a week to eliminate the itchy scalp, but I'm not sure if I can pass up my DCing just yet--my Giovanni Smooth as Silk has really helped me tame the mess of NG on my head..



SmartyPants said:


> Hi all...
> 
> I think I have added everyone. If I missed someone, shoot me a PM and I will add you.
> 
> And, welcome to the board CocoaMane!!


 


BlondeByDesire said:


> Welcome aboard ...


 


HoneyA said:


> Hi! Welcome to the board! I'm 16 weeks post now. Below gives an idea of what my regimen has become. I follow a low manipulation regimen so anything that involves me touching my hair unecessarily and can lead to breakage is out. I posted this last week. DCing went out the window the past few weeks. Maybe not such a good example to follow but hey...
> 
> Hope it helps you some but in the end you'll have to see what works for you. Some people manage washing 2-3x a week, others like me have every intention to do so but never get around to it. Re the itchy scalp, maybe someone else can offer some advice.
> 
> HHG!


----------



## Shay72 (May 31, 2009)

With only 5 weeks left in this stretch I'm starting to feel like I will make it.  Did a twist out for the first time yesterday and really liked it so I will continue to use this style on the days I don't cowash in the morning.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 31, 2009)

My husband is being so supportive I just had to share with you all....I've said before how I've gone back and forth about going natural since starting this stretch.  Well I am definatly *NOT *going natural, LOL...I've also been having bouts regarding ending my stretch.  I was thinking of relaxing in June at my 6 month mark, instead of waiting til my bday which would be my 9 month mark.  So I tell my husband today that I think I'm going to go ahead and relax in June and how it's ok since I've never gone 6 months before and I'd still be proud, only a little disappointed.  He looked at me and said that my hair looks great, considering how long its been.  He loves all the styles I do between flexi's, twist outs and buns.  So I say that I miss having "fly hair"...He says but its still fly, you get compliments on your buns all the time and I love your airdried ponytails, your hair is fine.  Don't get the relaxer hold out til September, you are doing a great job.  I was sold instantly.  I'd say between the support here and the support at home I'm getting I should make it to September, with only one ore two more breakdown moments, lol.


----------



## SmartyPants (May 31, 2009)

Hi all...

I was starting to get breakage at the demarcation line so I relaxed (motions lye mild).  I am sitting here with the post-relaxer conditioner on my hair now.

I will continue to update this thread for folx still in the challenge.

BTW...  I made it 13 weeks--my longest stretch ever!


----------



## wannabelong (May 31, 2009)

I did a braidout last Thursday and now 3 days later my hair is a H.A.M.  I'm going to co-wash tonight and do another braidout.  This time I'm going to dry overnight, that way the braids in the back will be completely dry and I'm going to do smaller braids in the back so it will be more defined.  I've got to figure out a way to make the braidout last longer than 3 days.


----------



## sylver2 (May 31, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> Hi all...
> 
> I was starting to get breakage at the demarcation line so I relaxed (motions lye mild).  I am sitting here with the post-relaxer conditioner on my hair now.
> 
> ...



dang girl..no warning u started the thread. but congrats on making it that far it does get easier each time.


----------



## SmartyPants (May 31, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> dang girl..no warning u started the thread. but congrats on making it that far it does get easier each time.


 

I was wondering who would be first to laugh at me....


----------



## MonaLisa (May 31, 2009)

^^^ 

_*I saw it...but the vodka shot I took for my cough threw me off..

Congrats on making it 13 weeks *_


----------



## sylver2 (May 31, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> ^^^
> 
> _*I saw it...but the vodka shot I took for my cough threw me off..
> 
> *_


----------



## Aggie (Jun 1, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> My husband is being so supportive I just had to share with you all....I've said before how I've gone back and forth about going natural since starting this stretch. Well I am definatly *NOT *going natural, LOL...I've also been having bouts regarding ending my stretch. I was thinking of relaxing in June at my 6 month mark, instead of waiting til my bday which would be my 9 month mark. So I tell my husband today that I think I'm going to go ahead and relax in June and how it's ok since I've never gone 6 months before and I'd still be proud, only a little disappointed. He looked at me and said that my hair looks great, considering how long its been. He loves all the styles I do between flexi's, twist outs and buns. So I say that I miss having "fly hair"...He says but its still fly, you get compliments on your buns all the time and I love your airdried ponytails, your hair is fine. Don't get the relaxer hold out til September, you are doing a great job. I was sold instantly. I'd say between the support here and the support at home I'm getting I should make it to September, with only one ore two more breakdown moments, lol.


 
This is so sweet Mrs R, thanks for posting. My SO is white and he just loves my extension braids and tells me so all the time.


----------



## HoneyA (Jun 1, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> Hi all...
> 
> I was starting to get breakage at the demarcation line so I relaxed (motions lye mild).  I am sitting here with the post-relaxer conditioner on my hair now.
> 
> ...



Girl we are here for *support* to help you hold out. Anyway what's done is done


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 1, 2009)

HoneyA said:


> Girl we are here for *support* to help you hold out. Anyway what's done is done



i know right..she coulda said something or even hinted


----------



## SmartyPants (Jun 1, 2009)

Actually, I was planning to wait two more weeks to see if a few protein treatments could help stem the breakage.  But I had been noticing the breakage for two weeks.

Since, I am unemployed I couldn't do braids or a sew-in to hide my hair.  The only affordale option was to relax...  though I did come pretty close to chopping all my relaxed hair off and going natural.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Maybe you can still be a part of the challenge and try to stretch for more than 13 weeks, this next time. And aim for something realistic - e.g. 16 weeks... ? If you get to 16 weeks and think you can go further, take it one week at a time...



SmartyPants said:


> Actually, I was planning to wait two more weeks to see if a few protein treatments could help stem the breakage.  But I had been noticing the breakage for two weeks.
> 
> Since, I am unemployed I couldn't do braids or a sew-in to hide my hair.  The only affordale option was to relax...  though I did come pretty close to chopping all my relaxed hair off and going natural.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 1, 2009)

12 weeks post.
next week relax at 13 weeks.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 1, 2009)

9 weeks. Relaxing at almost 14. This is a SHORT stretch for me.  Last time was over 20 weeks. But I need to relax, and then color for an event at the end of July, so I have to push up my relaxer, giving me a 3 week stretch to prepare for the color.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 1, 2009)

Still holding strong at 18.5 weeks post with a minimum of 13.5 to go.


----------



## taz007 (Jun 1, 2009)

STRUGGLING!  

8 weeks post, 1 1/2+ inches of NG.  Must... fight ... the ... urge!

'tis all


----------



## chicacanella (Jun 1, 2009)

*I haven't had a relaxer since last August.  And for some reason it really isn't that difficult like it used to be. Oh, I remember why now! It's because I'm always protective styling it...wearing wigs or braids and stuff.*

*Very low manipulation!*


----------



## chicacanella (Jun 1, 2009)

taz007 said:


> STRUGGLING!
> 
> 8 weeks post, 1 1/2+ inches of NG. Must... fight ... the ... urge!
> 
> 'tis all


 

*Girl, just protective style it. If you got to wear a wig for a week or throw some cornrows in it...do what ya' got to do!* 

*And how do you have 1.5 inches of new growth...that's good girl. Your hair grows fast just do all you can to retain the length.*


----------



## taz007 (Jun 2, 2009)

chicacanella said:


> *Girl, just protective style it. If you got to wear a wig for a week or throw some cornrows in it...do what ya' got to do!*
> 
> *And how do you have 1.5 inches of new growth...that's good girl. Your hair grows fast just do all you can to retain the length.*



Thanks for the advice, but I believe that I will give in next week.  

As far as the new growth, I have been taking a cocktail of vitamins and minerals.  I will start a new vitamin/mineral regime in about two weeks.  Imma try to see if I can grow my hair 1 1/2 inches per month .  

We'll see.


----------



## aquajoyice (Jun 2, 2009)

I will definitely give this a shot!! I typically get ansy around 10wks so this will be a great motivator


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 2, 2009)

It's already getting rough up in here


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 2, 2009)

gymfreak336 said:


> It's already getting rough up in here


 



_The thread starter caught it...._
_no one will be shielded...I will be watching...and drinking..._


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jun 2, 2009)

I am about 9mos post now and so far its been easy since I have been doing the C&G method.  I must admit I would like to relax and just see what kind of growth I have oh and the swang of a fresh relaxer, I so miss that.  I am trying to hold out until Thanksgiving just so I will have a fresh relaxer for the holidays and then I am only doing 6 mon stretches after this.  

I think after this round with the braids I will at least blowdry and flat iron my hair to see where I am.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 2, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _The thread starter caught it...._
> _no one will be shielded...I will be watching...and drinking..._


----------



## LovinLea (Jun 2, 2009)

i took down my braids and  what a surprise

i'm almost 21 weeks post now, and i just didn't know what to do! this is the furthest stretch i've had yet. i had to dry my hair in braids and then go back with a spray bottle to wet small sections of my hair to rollerset (which hide my roots)

but good thing seeing my curlies for the first time in years


----------



## SmartyPants (Jun 2, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _The thread starter caught it...._
> _no one will be shielded...I will be watching...and drinking..._


 
See...  you know you're not right!


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 2, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> See... you know you're not right!


 


_we're still here for you with ya early relaxin long term stretchin thread startin self...muaaaaaaaaah.._


----------



## Nya33 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey eager beaver here!!! 1 day post! 

Ok seriously i want to try and stretch for 6 months but i will see how i do at 3.

I'm going to really look after my ng and line of demarcation with proper moisture and protein balance and low mani.

Can i join please?


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Jun 3, 2009)

14 weeks post for me.....I don't know when I'm relaxing.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm going to have to throw in the towel. I will be exactly 3 months on friday. And my hair is starting to shed like crazy and i'm seeing knots all over my hair. So I will be relaxing sometime next week at 14 weeks. 
12 weeks seem to be my max no matter what i do.. My hair is well moisturized and soft, with the right amount of protein.. and yet i cant make it to six months. Sigh
So next tuesday or wednesday I will relax at 14 weeks
I have about 1 3/4 to 2 inches of new growth.


----------



## HoneyA (Jun 3, 2009)

^^^^well you do what is best for your hair. Better that than risk massive breakage.


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 4, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _we're still here for you *with ya early relaxin long term stretchin thread startin self*...muaaaaaaaaah.._



Bwahahahaha

aww ..u tried ya best smartypants,,get it next time


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 4, 2009)

bestblackgirl said:


> I'm going to have to throw in the towel. I will be exactly 3 months on friday. And my hair is starting to shed like crazy and i'm seeing knots all over my hair. So I will be relaxing sometime next week at 14 weeks.
> 12 weeks seem to be my max no matter what i do.. My hair is well moisturized and soft, with the right amount of protein.. and yet i cant make it to six months. Sigh
> So next tuesday or wednesday I will relax at 14 weeks
> I have about 1 3/4 to 2 inches of new growth.



if 12 was your max and u will be 14 u did great
stretching is hard but does get easier each time.  when i first began stretching.. it became like a game.  i wanted to see how many different stretching methods i can come up with.


----------



## HappyHairDreams (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm 6 months this week. I'm actually really surprised I made it this long. Before this, the longest I've ever stretched was about 14 weeks. I think I'll go for another month or so since I'm not struggling at this point.

What I've learned: 
 - single strand knots are evil, 
 - i have to detangle on dry hair first before i wash, 
 - co-washing is my friend, 
 - occasional flat ironing allows my scalp to breathe and thus reduces shedding (i don't know how to cornrow or I'd do that instead)


----------



## Aspire (Jun 4, 2009)

I have always relaxed 1/qtr, or every 1.5 inches or so.  I was very used to stretching.  However, since joining LHCF in March my growth required me to relax at 7 weeks.  Last relaxer was May 1st, and I am going to try to stretch till July.  If I can make it to July, I will try to stretch till Jan.  But I will be honest . . . my hair is very fine and breaks easily and I already have an inch of NG.  ACV got the breakage/shedding under control, but I am a little scared.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jun 4, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> if 12 was your max and u will be 14 u did great
> stretching is hard but does get easier each time. when i first began stretching.. it became like a game. i wanted to see how many different stretching methods i can come up with.


 
Do tell... I dont want to give up. I'm going to wash my hair later today and use  ACV. It's not breaking.. my hair is just shedding a lot and knotting. I want to go longer, my hair is soft.
I have a wedding i have to attend 2 weeks from  today. I want to get my roots blow dry instead. 
Tell me ur tricks so that I can last that longer, I dont want to give up yet


----------



## Xaragua (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello
I am new to the forum, and i don't know much about stretching can someone please post their regimen.


----------



## HappyHairDreams (Jun 5, 2009)

joseelie said:


> Hello
> I am new to the forum, and i don't know much about stretching can someone please post their regimen.


 
Hi Joseelie,
Welcome! I encourage you to check out Sylver2's regime, the link in in her siggy.  She's posted on here a few times so just click back a couple of pages. Different methods and styles work for different people. If you're not used to stretching, it's probably best you increase your stretchs a week or two at a time until you find a regime that works well for you. Some like co-washing especially because it keeps their new growth soft. Deep conditioning is an absolute must, as always, but especially when stretching to keep your newgrowth moist. You also have to have your protein balance in check to avoide demarcation line breakage; increasing your protein can be good but make sure you up your moisture as well. These are just a few basics, happy stretching.


----------



## HoneyA (Jun 5, 2009)

17 weeks post today. Still have not decided whether to retouch at 20 or 28  weeks. If I find a good detangler, I'm going for 28. I'm going to try out Mane n Tail. I've heard good things. So far so good though...

ETA: I haven't DCed in weeks but I felt it was time to today. My hair feels great!


----------



## HoneyA (Jun 5, 2009)

bestblackgirl said:


> Do tell... I dont want to give up. I'm going to wash my hair later today and use  ACV. It's not breaking.. my hair is just *shedding a lot and knotting*. I want to go longer, my hair is soft.
> I have a wedding i have to attend 2 weeks from  today. I want to get my roots blow dry instead.
> Tell me ur tricks so that I can last that longer, I dont want to give up yet



You sound like you could use a good detangler as well for the knots and tangles. what ever you do, be very gentle and patient when detangling. Pre-pooing with olive oil really helps with that too.

Are you manipulating your hair a lot? I've been shedding too but it's because I don't comb and it's accumulated shedding. 

Try whatever, as long as it's not breaking and you aren't losing loads of hair, you can hold out a bit longer.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 5, 2009)

I was sooooo trying to resist this thread. But I can't help myself!! I'd like to join!!! I'm 10 weeks post now. At first I was going to 16, then I changed my mind to 20, now I really want to do 24 weeks!!! 

My Reggie:
Co- Wash 2- 3x a week 
Poo (WEN, NO SULFATES PLEASE!)
DC1 x a week 
Buns during the week
One roller set a week-air dry (this is when I DC)

I love stretching because of the nice surprise you get in gaining length. I would never get the same feeling by only stretching 6- 8 weeks.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 5, 2009)

bestblackgirl said:


> Do tell... I dont want to give up. I'm going to wash my hair later today and use ACV. It's not breaking.. my hair is just shedding a lot and knotting. I want to go longer, my hair is soft.
> I have a wedding i have to attend 2 weeks from today. I want to get my roots blow dry instead.
> *Tell me ur tricks so that I can last that longer,* I dont want to give up yet


 
Just look for the link in Sylver's siggy to her youtube video - it's all in there. It's very very helpful. I've already started using her techniques (like keeping the hair braided while washing for example) and they work.


----------



## taz007 (Jun 5, 2009)

I gave in and relaxed yesterday.  I...just...couldn't...take...it!  I did make it to 8 weeks (I know, lightweight) but I usually relax around 6 weeks.

I think that I will buy a wig or phony pony in order to make it 10 weeks this time.


----------



## prospurr4 (Jun 5, 2009)

taz007 said:


> I gave in and relaxed yesterday. I...just...couldn't...take...it! I did make it to 8 weeks (I know, lightweight) but I usually relax around 6 weeks.
> 
> I think that I will buy a wig or phony pony in order to make it 10 weeks this time.


 
You are making great progress...keep it up!


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

HoneyA said:


> You sound like you could use a good detangler as well for the knots and tangles. what ever you do, be very gentle and patient when detangling. Pre-pooing with olive oil really helps with that too.
> 
> *Are you manipulating your hair a lot? I've been shedding too but it's because I don't comb and it's accumulated shedding.*
> 
> Try whatever, as long as it's not breaking and you aren't losing loads of hair, you can hold out a bit longer.


 
Bingo.. that's it. I only comb when i am detangling in the shower every once or 2 weeks lately cause it's too much work with the new growths.
Thank you HoneyA you always come through for me


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 5, 2009)

gymfreak336 said:


> It's already getting rough up in here


 



MonaLisa said:


> _we're still here for you with ya early relaxin long term stretchin thread startin self...muaaaaaaaaah.._


 
Ha! 

I'm am 1 day shy of 10 weeks. It's not bad at all. Only 5 to go.  Although I am having a BAD HAIR DAY TODAY! UGH!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 5, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Although I am having a BAD HAIR DAY TODAY! UGH!


 

Butterfly, your hair is stunning. I really don't think you could ever have a bad hair day!


----------



## Kacie (Jun 5, 2009)

taz007 said:


> I gave in and relaxed yesterday.  I...just...couldn't...take...it!  I did make it to 8 weeks (I know, lightweight) but I usually relax around 6 weeks.
> 
> I think that I will buy a wig or phony pony in order to make it 10 weeks this time.


 
A good half wig will surely carry you through a stretch.  You've gained a lot of thickness. Good Job!


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 5, 2009)

taz007 said:


> I gave in and relaxed yesterday. I...just...couldn't...take...it! I did make it to 8 weeks (I know, lightweight) but I usually relax around 6 weeks.
> 
> I think that I will buy a wig or phony pony in order to make it 10 weeks this time.


 


Your progress is great . what is your regimen


----------



## taz007 (Jun 5, 2009)

Kacie said:


> A good half wig will surely carry you through a stretch.  You've gained a lot of thickness. Good Job!



I have no idea what a "half wig" is.  Would you please point me to a website that has some of these that I may look at?

Thanks !


----------



## Kacie (Jun 5, 2009)

taz007 said:


> I have no idea what a "half wig" is.  Would you please point me to a website that has some of these that I may look at?
> 
> Thanks !



This is my go to when I'm deep into a stretch. I promise it is not really that greasy looking as it is in the pic.  It looks like a braidout. I can even brush it out a tad bit and put serum on it for a coarser look.  My BSS sells it for like 35bucks.
http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/ViewDetail.php?product_id=765&intName1=product_category&intValue1=5&intName2=&intValue2=&intName3=&intValue3=&intName4=&intValue4=&sortName=product_sort&sortValue=desc&type=cate


----------



## taz007 (Jun 5, 2009)

Kerryann said:


> Your progress is great . what is your regimen


Aww, thanks Kerryann!

I am trying to simplify my regime but here it is:

JOICO! (jk, sort of)

Every Monday I use Joico chelating shampoo, Joico Cuticle sealer, Joico K-Pak and Joico Intense hydrator (in that order)

Every Wed and Fri I use Joico Moisture Recovery

Before every wash I do a Vatika pre-poo with steam for 30 minutes

I henna/indigo once a month now (I used to do it every too weeks, too much work)

I use direct heat about twice a month (I don't think heat is an issue)

Phyto II relaxer every 6-8 weeks 

The main things that I think turned my hair around ('cause my hair was jacked!  I still have some more trimming to do) are:



During my self-relax I apply vaseline mixed with the neutralizing shampoo and apply these to my pre-relaxed ends. (key)
Pre-part my hair before relaxing so that the application only takes 5 minutes.  I relax my hair in two sections. (key)
I mix one cap of SAA and one cap of EVOO into the relaxer
I do a post rinsing, pre-neutralizing K-pak protein.
I neutralize and ACV 3 times
I then apply the neutralizer and let it sit for 1 hour (key)
I just tried the Mizani intense night time last night and I am in LOVE.  That was the final part of my regime.

HTH


----------



## taz007 (Jun 5, 2009)

Kacie said:


> This is my go to when I'm deep into a stretch. I promise it is not really that greasy looking as it is in the pic.  It looks like a braidout. I can even brush it out a tad bit and put serum on it for a coarser look.  My BSS sells it for like 35bucks.
> http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Vie...ortName=product_sort&sortValue=desc&type=cate



Thank you so much!!! One more question.  How do you put it in?  Is there some kind of comb attachment? (As you can see, I am not very imaginative!)


----------



## Kacie (Jun 5, 2009)

Some wigs have combs attachments at the front and back, others have combs and a drawstring.  If you choose to use the combs, make sure to rub a little oil on them first.  I have a small head so I usually just stretch the wig and put in on without using the combs.  If there is a drawstring, I'll just use a seam ripper and remove those combs all together.

Definetly check out this thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=285845


----------



## bgsix (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey ladies, I relaxed last weekend to end a 18 week stretch!! My longest stretch ever!!  I am soo proud of myself because I know it is possible. 

Keep up the good work ladies.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jun 7, 2009)

I have to tell you watching that turtle on my siggle making his way to the end make me feel so good. I refuse to give up and I won't. I've come a long way and I'm almost there. Only 2 months and 4 wks left. I AM NOT GIVING UP.  Plus after washing my hair with acv it's behaving now. Yes I'm going all the way to the end.


----------



## LovinLea (Jun 7, 2009)

bgsix said:


> Hey ladies, I relaxed last weekend to end a 18 week stretch!! My longest stretch ever!!  I am soo proud of myself because I know it is possible.
> 
> Keep up the good work ladies.


 

Good job making a new stretch record! I bet your hair came out great.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 7, 2009)

Relaxed on 6-5-09 at 12 weeks post.

 Next relaxer 3rd of this year will be 

in 15 weeks.

Happy Growing HF8
Happy Growing.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jun 8, 2009)

In the immortal words of L.T.D. and Jefferey Osborne, I'm "holding on, is hard to do, when (perm is gone), and thats no lie"....ok told my age on that one...Love that song its a classic and perfect for how I'm feeling these days.  A little under 4 more months to go....


----------



## wannabelong (Jun 8, 2009)

I'll be 12 weeks post on Wednesday.  Last Friday, I washed, DC'd and flat ironed my hair.  It turned out nice.  I think I'm going to bun for the next 2 weeks.  12 more weeks to go!


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm ready to relax but of course I will wait until July 1st for my 6 month stretch.


----------



## bludawnn28 (Jun 8, 2009)

i guess i should be in this....i'm about 21 weeks post right now...i dont know what im doing with hair lol
my last relaxer was in december and i said id wait til graduation in may but i changed my mind and had the doms blow it out...then i said six months but thats in a few weeks and i still don't see the point lol. right now i'm saying end of the summer...no use sweating out my perm in all this summer weather, right? ugh decisions decisions


----------



## Jadore_tay (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm holding on strong. I'm co-washing every 3 days now because I work out and its hot


----------



## smwrigh3 (Jun 8, 2009)

I am 13 weeks into my 26 weeks stretch!!! half way there! I am going to get some box braids or twist in a couple weeks to get me to August!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Inspired by Sylver2 -- The Long-Term Stretch Challenge*

I know I'm late, but I'd like to join as well! Hopefully I can make it because my thyroid doesn't like for me to go longer than 12 weeks erplexed I've lost a lot of hair, including a good portion of my edges, so I'd like to give them a break

I'm going for 6 months, so that'll put my next relaxer on November 2


----------



## LovinLea (Jun 8, 2009)

only 31 weeks to go! (jeez...)

i just did a egg & mayo treatment to keep the line of demarcation strong. my hair felt good afterwards


----------



## Kacie (Jun 8, 2009)

That BKT high is gone after only one month, HUH erplexed.  I'm 20 weeks baby and doing the 4 week countdown.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 9, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I'm ready to relax but of course I will wait until July 1st for my 6 month stretch.


 
Congrats Shay, you're almost there girl. Just cheering you on girl. I am 7.5 weeks shy of my six month mark myself - I always count 26 weeks as 6 months instead of 24. If I did count 24 then I'd only be 5.5 weeks shy of 6 months. Either way, I'm close too. Right behind ya sis.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Inspired by Sylver2 -- The Long-Term Stretch Challenge*



tiffers said:


> I know I'm late, but I'd like to join as well! Hopefully I can make it because my thyroid doesn't like for me to go longer than 12 weeks erplexed I've lost a lot of hair, including a good portion of my edges, so I'd like to give them a break
> 
> I'm going for 6 months, so that'll put my next relaxer on November 2


 
Yay! Good to have you join us tiffers, welcome honey.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 9, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Congrats Shay, you're almost there girl. Just cheering you on girl. I am 7.5 weeks shy of my six month mark myself - I always count 26 weeks as 6 months instead of 24. If I did count 24 then I'd only be 5.5 weeks shy of 6 months. Either way, I'm close too. Right behind ya sis.


 
Mine is 26 weeks also because I count from date to date.  I relaxed on Jan 1st so 6 months is July 1st.


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 9, 2009)

im 3 months post today.  im going to blow dry and flat iron on friday.  bought a chi turbo, can't wait to try it.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 9, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I'm ready to relax but of course I will wait until July 1st for my 6 month stretch.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 9, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


>


  Well said!


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jun 10, 2009)

I washed my hair with CON shampoo and conditioner, then rinse with ACV... after my hair was dry I moisturize with MIZAMI H2O intense nightime treatment, and braided my hair into 12 plaits... and i am telling you... not one single shed hair..before than i thought i would have to cave and relax..but no sirreee.... i'm going all the way to the end. 14 weeks down, 12 to go... whooo hoooo


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 10, 2009)

July 1 July 1 July 1 July 1 July 1 July 1 July 1 July 1 July 1 July 1 July 1 July 1 July 1 July 1











Is it here yet??????


----------



## Jadore_tay (Jun 10, 2009)

lawd i co-washed today and i am trying so hard not to cave at 3 months post. My hair is just not behaving today I have a lot of shed hairs all over my bathroom sink


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 10, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> July 1 July 1 July 1 July 1 July 1 July 1 July 1 July 1 July 1 July 1 July 1 July 1 July 1 July 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

_Nope._

_I will send you a message at 12:01 a.m._


----------



## Luscious850 (Jun 12, 2009)

Currently 12weeks(as of monday) going for 24weeks(6mo).

Im half way into my stretch and Im so tempted to relax, YIKES!

My hair no longer likes cowashes, it gets really dry, and without heat its a tangled hot mess.

I have to change my regimen a bit to go with what my hair wants. From now on I will be Washing & DCing, airdry/flat ironing once biweekly.


----------



## SmartyPants (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Inspired by Sylver2 -- The Long-Term Stretch Challenge*



tiffers said:


> I know I'm late, but I'd like to join as well! Hopefully I can make it because my thyroid doesn't like for me to go longer than 12 weeks erplexed I've lost a lot of hair, including a good portion of my edges, so I'd like to give them a break
> 
> I'm going for 6 months, so that'll put my next relaxer on November 2


 



Tiffers I hope they figure out how to get the situation with your thyroid fixed soon!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 12, 2009)

I made it to 19 weeks post yesterday and have a minimum of 13 weeks to go. I'm still in extension braids so it's fairly easy for me at the moment. I think some of my henna has arrived, so I will be picking that up today from the post office.


----------



## HoneyA (Jun 12, 2009)

18 weeks post today and going strong. Still touching it as little as possible. I'll do a protein treatment tomorrow I think. Now I'm dressing my hair up with headbands. I am loving my waves.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 12, 2009)

I going on 11 weeks post and have been cowashing everyday and have not been combing during the week. Yesterday night, I cowashed with V05 and moisturized with NTM and sealed with oil. This morning, my hair is sooooooooo dry and I have some tangles!  I need to reevaluate cowashing this often. Or I need a better moisturizer (I love the feeling of water on my scalp, I would hate to give up my cowashes). I need something to make my hair baby soft after I cowash.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 12, 2009)

*What conditioners are you using for your cowashes? 
Do you shampoo wash once in a while?* Some people need to... I haven't shampoo washed in 3 weeks and my hair's doing ok right now but once it starts to misbehave, I'll shampoo wash and start all over again. 
*How often do you DC? 
How's your hair's porosity?*

^^ LOL @ all my questions....

I am 25 weeks post now, I cowash 4 times a week right now but each time I cowash I comb my hair when damp, after applying my leave in conditioner. I can't cowash my hair and not comb it, I will definitely have tangles.

Another thing: Some ladies rinse out their hair instead of cowashing on some days, I haven't done that before but that might be something to try out?



beans4reezy said:


> I going on 11 weeks post and have been cowashing everyday and have not been combing during the week. Yesterday night, I cowashed with V05 and moisturized with NTM and sealed with oil. This morning, my hair is sooooooooo dry and I have some tangles!  I need to reevaluate cowashing this often. Or I need a better moisturizer (I love the feeling of water on my scalp, I would hate to give up my cowashes). I need something to make my hair baby soft after I cowash.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 12, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> *What conditioners are you using for your cowashes? *
> *Do you shampoo wash once in a while?* and start all over again.
> *How often do you DC? *
> *How's your hair's porosity?*


 
*What conditioners are you using for your cowashes? V05 Moisture Milks: Either Strawberries and Cream OR Passion Fruit Smoothie*
*Do you shampoo wash once in a while?* *Yep, Once a week *
*How often do you DC? Once a week as well*
*How's your hair's porosity? On wash days, after I DC, I will use Roux Porosity Control (let it sit for  5 mins then rinse), but I do not know how to test the porosity of my hair. What are some good indicators of my hair's porosity?*


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 12, 2009)

I'll be very honest with you now and say - I do not test my hair's porosity (i.e. do an actual test)... the instant it starts to feel like it's not absorbing moisture or it's just misbehaving - I shampoo wash, use PC for 1 min, protein DC, moisture DC and my hair's good again.

I've read that the test is:
Put a strand of shed hair in a bowl of water:
a. Healthy hair floats because it has sealed cuticles
b. Porous hair sinks cos cuticles are open.

^^ I don't think I have ever tried it, lol.

What conditioner(s) do you use for your DCs? Just wondering about your protein-moisture balance...



beans4reezy said:


> *What conditioners are you using for your cowashes? V05 Moisture Milks: Either Strawberries and Cream OR Passion Fruit Smoothie*
> *Do you shampoo wash once in a while?* *Yep, Once a week *
> *How often do you DC? Once a week as well*
> *How's your hair's porosity? On wash days, after I DC, I will use Roux Porosity Control (let it sit for  5 mins then rinse), but I do not know how to test the porosity of my hair. What are some good indicators of my hair's porosity?*


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 12, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> What conditioner(s) do you use for your DCs? Just wondering about your protein-moisture balance...


 
Since I cowash with moisture during the week, I DC with Aphogee 2 Min Keratin Recon for 15- 20 mins with heat.


----------



## A_Christian (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm in, I'm already at 23 weeks post going for at least 24. I'm trying to make it beyond my previous record of 8 and a half months post before getting a re-touch.  I can't see getting my hair relaxed more often than every six months anymore and am enjoying giving my hair and scalp a break from the chemicals. 

It's not nearly as hard as I used to think it would be to stretch.  Weekly conditioning and keeping my new growth and ends moisturized with quality products like those from the Qhemet line have made it really easy for me to do the long stretches.


----------



## lana (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm at about 10 weeks I guess and while I was natural for years...stretching becomes trying right about now. I have an inch of new growth and I'm wearing my hair in a bun. I have a special event coming up next month and I'm tempted to texlax early. I'm going to try to reread this post for inspiration, my goal would be to stretch about 15-20 weeks. I know I can make it five more weeks and the thing is though...I go to bi-weekly washing at this length and I hate NOT washing my hair weekly, but I would just lose way to many strands detangling and straightening at this point.  Looking for encouragement and proud of you ladies that are doing it!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 12, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I made it to 19 weeks post yesterday and have a minimum of 13 weeks to go. I'm still in extension braids so it's fairly easy for me at the moment. I think some of my henna has arrived, so I will be picking that up today from the post office.


 
OMG! I miscalculated how deep into this stretch I am. I was actually 20 weeks post yesterday with a minimum of 12 weeks to go and not 19 weeks like I posted earlier today.


----------



## Kacie (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm jumping off this week.  I want *my* hair (not the wig) to look nice on Father's Day.  I'm relaxing  this week at 21 weeks post.

ETA: Relaxed at 21 weeks post, not 22.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 15, 2009)

I am going for 15 weeks this time around. Relax 9-19-09 =)


----------



## Liege4421 (Jun 15, 2009)

Sigh...I just realized I have a month left until I hit 16 weeks.  I'm at 12 weeks now and to quote one of my LHCF sisters, my new growth is like slavery!!!!!!  I added a new conditioner to my regimen...using the VS So Sexy Nourishing conditioner is a really good detangler.  I used it last night after my DC and I didn't even need to use an ACV rinse, my hair was so soft.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 15, 2009)

Kacie said:


> I'm jumping off this week. I want *my* hair (not the wig) to look nice on Father's Day. I'm relaxing  this week at 22 weeks post.


Congratulations on your successful 5 months stretch.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jun 16, 2009)

I've made an appointment for next Friday 6/26 to relax, a good 3 months before my original end date.  I can always change my mind.  But I'm starting to get paranoid about my hair.  I'm afraid that I may be stretching too far.  I haven't noticed any issues, no breakage of any kind.  Just the regular run of the mil shedding, but for some reason, I can't shake the fear that my hair is holding up as well as I think it is, I don't know if I have this fear because I've never truly stretched before or what.


----------



## wannabelong (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm 13 weeks post this week.  I washed and DC'd and instead of doing a braidout, I did a twistout using this tutorial:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYKugFF04jI.  

She has the most beautiful twistout I've ever seen.  My twistout didn't turn out as pretty as hers but I do like it.  I think I'll be doing twistouts instead of braidouts from here on out.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jun 16, 2009)

I am planning on going to the salon today for a relaxer... I was planning on getting a dominican blow out.. but i will relaxer instead.. i'm 15 weeks post and i am pushing it.. my new growth is in knots.. and i just saw my edge on my left side has a bald spot and i am freaking out... 
I'm relaxing after 15 weeks


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm 16 weeks post and its actually going well. I'm going to relax sometime this week. I'm moisturizing with Kids Organic Detangling Shea Butter Moisturizing Lotion and wearing braidouts and updos.


----------



## pri (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm 11 weeks post and so far so good. Keeping my ng soft and hair moisturized and bunning all day. I'm really hoping to make it to 16 weeks and then at that point I'll observe my hair's shape and decide if I'm going to continue streching...but overall just taking it week by week.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 16, 2009)

~NanCeBoTwin~ said:


> I've made an appointment for next Friday 6/26 to relax, a good 3 months before my original end date. I can always change my mind. But I'm starting to get paranoid about my hair. I'm afraid that I may be stretching too far. I haven't noticed any issues, no breakage of any kind. Just the regular run of the mil shedding, but for some reason, I can't shake the fear that my hair is holding up as well as I think it is, I don't know if I have this fear because I've never truly stretched before or what.


 
If you look further back in this thread you will see that I experienced some paranoia also.  I definitely believe it has to do with the fact that I have never stretched this long (without being in braids).  You can always blow dry & flat iron for an assessment.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jun 16, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> If you look further back in this thread you will see that I experienced some paranoia also.  I definitely believe it has to do with the fact that I have never stretched this long (without being in braids).  You can always blow dry & flat iron for an assessment.




Thanks Shay!  I really think its the same thing, I've just never gone this long.  I gave my ceramic flat iron away, after burning out my hair (like it was the flat irons fault and not the fact I had it so high).

I may just do what I did the last time I went in April, get the rollerset and have her press the roots.  Knowing her she won't want to relax me anyway and will try talking me out of it, we'll see.....


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 18, 2009)

_*Counting down in support for Shay...less than 2 weeks to go girl....u gonna make this stretch!!!*_


----------



## Aggie (Jun 19, 2009)

I finally passed my longest stretch of 20.5 weeks post yesterday. I reached 21 weeks post and I am ecstatic about that. WooHoo!!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 19, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I finally passed my longest stretch of 20.5 weeks post yesterday. I reached 21 weeks post and I am ecstatic about that. WooHoo!!!


 
Nice job!


----------



## iNicola (Jun 19, 2009)

Ok, I'm in!

I was hesitant to want to join because I didn't know if I really could stretch since this is the first time I'm doing it. I usually relax as soon as enough NG comes in, so I'm guessing every 6 weeks or so. I'm coming down to my 8th week and so far it's very manageable. My realistic goal is 4 months but I'd like to stretch for 6 months.


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Jun 20, 2009)

I will be at 6 months in 1 week.  I'm not sure if I will relax then.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 20, 2009)

Well I blow dried & flat ironed on Thursday.  It was interesting to say the least.  I was having a time with this nearly 6 months post hair. I'm flat iron challenged so basically I looked like I had a lot of ng with really straight ends.  I'm a mess.


----------



## HoneyA (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm 20 weeks post now. I can either wait 4 more weeks or retouch in another week and a half on July 1st. I detangled and co-washed yesterday, air dried and rocked a messy bun. So far so good though.


----------



## soonergirl (Jun 20, 2009)

Honey A you are almost there!!! I vote you wait another 4 weeks!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## HoneyA (Jun 20, 2009)

soonergirl said:


> Honey A you are almost there!!! I vote you wait another 4 weeks!!! Congrats!!!



Thanks! I think I'll wait the 4 weeks but who knows...My birthday is coming up...


----------



## soonergirl (Jun 20, 2009)

Mine too and I think I will be rocking a bun or ponytail... But  I know how you feel, you wanna look good!!!


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Jun 21, 2009)

Did I join this challenge?  I meant to....


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 21, 2009)

13 weeks post and these tangles are driving me crazy. I'll give it two weeks and I think I will need to get some kinky twists to help me cope so I can stretch longer.


----------



## blackpearl81 (Jun 21, 2009)

is it too late to join? If not, count me in!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 21, 2009)

Going for 15 weeks. 2 weeks post so far.


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Jun 21, 2009)

mrsjohnson75 said:


> I'm 16 weeks post and its actually going well. I'm going to relax sometime this week. I'm moisturizing with Kids Organic Detangling Shea Butter Moisturizing Lotion and wearing braidouts and updos.



*UPDATE* 
I relaxed at 17 weeks post today 
I've decided that instead of relaxing at my usual 12 weeks, I'm going to do it at 16 weeks from now on.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 21, 2009)

Just checking in ladies,

So far, my hair and I are best buds. I am staying on top of my moisture/protein/porosity and it is paying off. My goal is to stretch for 6 months and relax in Oct(although now that I think about it this would make it 7 months) for my birthday and getting color. Lately, I have been deep conditioning/dcw three times a week, bagging/sealing daily, and keeping my hair covered at all times(the only time my hair is out is when I shampoo it). Hopefully, I will be all one length when I self-relax in Oct.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2009)

I want to join! I'm 8 weeks post and I'm planning to transition for a year. Right now, I'm in braids and will probably continue braiding most of this time. I plan on co-washing 2-3 week and DCing twice a week. Moisturizing with Worlds of Curls moisturizer, protein with Surge 14 or Infusium 23. I will be Henna'ing between braiding sessions.


----------



## blue_flower (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't know y'all! I'm strongly leaning to get my touch up early next month for my birthday! It'll be 5 months- not 6!


----------



## Jadore_tay (Jun 23, 2009)

It's going to be only month 3 for me lol but I am relaxing I am going away for the month and I cannot take time to cowash every other day. i rather relax than suffer another set back. June 30th I will be the day lol. 
Smh I feel like a failure : /


----------



## lacreolegurl (Jun 23, 2009)

Checking in. I relaxed last weekend after a 6 month stretch. I'm not relaxing again until December. Six months works for me. I was beginning to experience some breakage and wanted to avoid that at all cost. I did a rollerset that came out pretty well but I don't know how to upload the pics to my post so I just changed my avi.  LOL


----------



## iNicola (Jun 23, 2009)

lacreolegurl said:


> Checking in. I relaxed last weekend after a 6 month stretch. I'm not relaxing again until December. Six months works for me. I was beginning to experience some breakage and wanted to avoid that at all cost. I did a rollset that came out pretty well but I don't know how to upload the pics to my post so I just changed my avi.  LOL


Great job!  I hope that I can hold out that long.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi ladies, checking in again. I just wanted to update and say that I have finally decided to stretch my texlaxer the full year instead of the original 8 months I was going to stretch to. I don't think it makes sense to texlax again until I take off ALL the bone-straight relaxed hair. 

So I guess you could say that I am transitioning to natural.......temporarily, of course. I do like my natural texture so it shouldn't be a big problem. I just like my hair straighter better than fully natural.


----------



## janeemat (Jun 24, 2009)

lacreolegurl said:


> Checking in. I relaxed last weekend after a 6 month stretch. I'm not relaxing again until December. Six months works for me. I was beginning to experience some breakage and wanted to avoid that at all cost. I did a rollerset that came out pretty well but I don't know how to upload the pics to my post so I just changed my avi. LOL


 
Congrats on your stretch!  Did you do it like Sylver2 with no wigs, weaves or braids?  Were your pleasantly surprised with your length and thickness.?  Please share some of your stretching tips.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 24, 2009)

Checking in... I'll be 27 weeks post on Saturday  I'm a little over 6 months into my transition.

I am going to stick to what I'm doing right now - regimen: http://public.fotki.com/MummysGirl/transition-to-natural/transitioning/ (summary: cowash 4x a week, DC 2x a week, moisturise daily, no direct heat, low mani daily styles: http://public.fotki.com/MummysGirl/transition-to-natural/hairdos-while-trans/).

I'm doing well so far without weaves, wigs or braids and I plan to keep it that way.

HHG Ladies.


----------



## janeemat (Jun 24, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Checking in... I'll be 27 weeks post on Saturday  I'm a little over 6 months into my transition.
> 
> I am going to stick to what I'm doing right now - regimen: http://public.fotki.com/MummysGirl/transition-to-natural/transitioning/ (summary: cowash 4x a week, DC 2x a week, moisturise daily, no direct heat, low mani daily styles: http://public.fotki.com/MummysGirl/transition-to-natural/hairdos-while-trans/).
> 
> ...


 

Good for you!  One day I'm going to try this 6 month stretch thing.  One day.


----------



## BeautifulESQ (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey Everyone I just ended a 15 week stretch yesterday (see siggy below) but I would like to join this group for my next stretch.  I am hoping to go longer this time.


----------



## janeemat (Jun 24, 2009)

BeautifulESQ said:


> Hey Everyone I just ended a 15 week stretch yesterday (see siggy below) but I would like to join this group for my next stretch. I am hoping to go longer this time.


 
Beautiful!  It is so much thicker. did you relax it yourself?  That is a lot of hair.  Was 15 wks your longest stretch?


----------



## BeautifulESQ (Jun 24, 2009)

janeemat said:


> Beautiful!  It is so much thicker. did you relax it yourself?  That is a lot of hair.  Was 15 wks your longest stretch?




Thank you.  I did relax it myself with some help from my mom.  That is my longest stretch so far so it was tough dealing with the new growth.  Therefore I enlisted my mom to help so I could properly get through my hair in in 20 minutes for a texlax outcome.  I hope to stretch an extra month next time.

I am so happy its getting thicker.  I will probably get a professional trim once I reach my goal.


----------



## HoneyA (Jun 24, 2009)

BeautifulESQ said:


> Hey Everyone I just ended a 15 week stretch yesterday (see siggy below) but I would like to join this group for my next stretch.  I am hoping to go longer this time.



Wow! This is great growth for 15 weeks and it's so thick! I really thick stretching helps to keep our hair full and thick.


----------



## lacreolegurl (Jun 24, 2009)

janeemat said:


> Congrats on your stretch! Did you do it like Sylver2 with no wigs, weaves or braids? Were your pleasantly surprised with your length and thickness.? Please share some of your stretching tips.


 
Thanks! I was pleasantly surprised. It's hard to explain...it's longer, but it feels lighter than before I permed it...I don't know it's weird.erplexed I wish I could have lasted longer - I was hoping to begin a transition. I liked the texture and feel of my ng. I guess, ultimately, I did give my hair a much needed break. I cowash frequently and did the wash and go more than anything else. Occassionally, I braided the front of my own hair and then pulled it into a bun and that style would last a few days. Cantu shea butter leave in is really my only staple (and really my only tip is MOISTURIZE!!!). I tried a sew-in, but I only lasted a little over a week and I just had to take it out. I was so used to washing/cowashing that I just couldn't take it! 

Good luck to you and all the other ladies on stretching! I'm starting again....


----------



## Aspire (Jun 25, 2009)

Ooooo, I am struggling with this . . . . My last relaxer was May 1st and I can not believe how much I feel I need a relaxer.  I can NOT get used to not combing my hair and the moisture/seal routine keeps my NG puffy.  Before joining the board, I could go 3 months easily, but my hair has changed so much I find it harder to do this time.  We are going away July 9th and I am still trying to choose between a touch-up and braids.

What to do, what to do?  I guess I will go back and re-stalk some fotkis . . .


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 25, 2009)

One week, one week until I texlax! I can't wait! The 6 month stretch hasn't been difficult with taking care of my hair.  What's been difficult is how to wear my hair with the two textures.  I've been bunning and towards the end doing a lot of twist outs. I won't be able to post pics because I am in the HYH Challenge.  I will be taking pics though and at the end of the year I can share them.  By then I will have completed another 6 month stretch so I will have even more pics to share.


----------



## wannabelong (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm 14 weeks post and I'm getting the urge to relax, however, I'm not going to.  I just miss my straight, sleek hair.


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 25, 2009)

I had my last relaxer the end of march and boy the ng is killing me but ive been bunning which i hate dearly. ive stretched 11 months before but for some reason its killing the heck out of me now i dont know why


----------



## iNicola (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm officially 2 months post today and going strong. My NG seems looser than I remember so I think my 4 month mini goal won't be as hard as I thought *cross fingers*


----------



## Anew (Jun 25, 2009)

I've noticed a little breakage at the top of my head, but I think its from that wash I did about a month ago. I didn't properly detangle. I knew there was some breakage just didn't know where. Still holding out until the middle of August, I'll be 5 months on 7/15 and July 5th marks my one year anniversary.. I'm ready to end this stretch, lol


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jun 25, 2009)

I knew I'd change my mind again, LOL...I called and canceled my appt to relax tomorrow, instead I'm going to just go for the rollerset and pressed roots.  I decided not to relax because my bday is in Sept and if I relax now, I won't be able to relax again in Sept, since I'll be stretching all my relaxers a minimum of 6 months from this point forward.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 25, 2009)

BeautifulESQ said:


> Hey Everyone I just ended a 15 week stretch yesterday (see siggy below) but I would like to join this group for my next stretch. I am hoping to go longer this time.


 


BeautifulESQ said:


> Thank you. I did relax it myself with some help from my mom. That is my longest stretch so far so it was tough dealing with the new growth. Therefore I enlisted my mom to help so I could properly get through my hair in in 20 minutes for a texlax outcome. I hope to stretch an extra month next time.
> 
> I am so happy its getting thicker. I will probably get a professional trim once I reach my goal.


 

Beautiful hair! You can do it!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 25, 2009)

~NanCeBoTwin~ said:


> I knew I'd change my mind again, LOL...I called and canceled my appt to relax tomorrow, instead I'm going to just go for the rollerset and pressed roots. I decided not to relax because my bday is in Sept and if I relax now, I won't be able to relax again in Sept, since I'll be stretching all my relaxers a minimum of 6 months from this point forward.


 
YAY! I knew you could do it. I changed my mind too from September this year to January of next year for my 1 year stretch and don't think this doesn't scare me a little because it does, but I am still going for it. With the support of this group, how can we not do this?


----------



## Aggie (Jun 25, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Ooooo, I am struggling with this . . . . My last relaxer was May 1st and I can not believe how much I feel I need a relaxer. I can NOT get used to not combing my hair and the moisture/seal routine keeps my NG puffy. Before joining the board, I could go 3 months easily, but my hair has changed so much I find it harder to do this time. We are going away July 9th and I am still trying to choose between a touch-up and braids.
> 
> What to do, what to do? I guess I will go back and re-stalk some fotkis . . .


Aspire, you can do this girl. I would say go with the braids for your trip. That way, you don't have to use a comb and you can stretch a lot longer this way effortlessly. We gat your back girl, you CAN do this.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 25, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> One week, one week until I texlax! I can't wait! The 6 month stretch hasn't been difficult with taking care of my hair. What's been difficult is how to wear my hair with the two textures. I've been bunning and towards the end doing a lot of twist outs. I won't be able to post pics because I am in the HYH Challenge. I will be taking pics though and at the end of the year I can share them. By then I will have completed another 6 month stretch so I will have even more pics to share.


 
This is exactly what I was planning on doing myself as I too am in the HYH challenge. I will be taking pics during my usual 3-4 months progress but not posting them up until the end of the challenge. Although I will not have much length progress because by then I may have already cut off all the bone straight ends, but not entirely certain about that yet.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 25, 2009)

wannabelong said:


> I'm 14 weeks post and I'm getting the urge to relax, however, I'm not going to. I just miss my straight, sleek hair.


 


Kerryann said:


> I had my last relaxer the end of march and boy the ng is killing me but ive been bunning which i hate dearly. ive stretched 11 months before but for some reason its killing the heck out of me now i dont know why


 Hold on a little longer ladies. You can do it.


----------



## envybeauty (Jun 25, 2009)

wow.

This week will make 10 weeks for me.  Struggles 

I feel bad..compared to like folks stretching 6 months.  But I moved and I am not sure wth is going on but my hair is acting out.  it is dry.  i tried honey. acv. silicon mix. nada. sealing with olive oil. coconut oil. mango butter. nada.

i don't know what to do.  to make matters worse, my BELOVED dominican sisters are not around here.

i always said you'd have to pry the creamy crack from my hands but now i am thinking about transitioning.   but how can i if i can't make it past 10 weeks HERE...

sigh.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jun 26, 2009)

Ladies, I am 2 days shy of being 26 weeks post.  I went to the salon today, because of paranoia I was originally going to relax, but as I said in post earlier this week I decided not to, any who, she tells me my hair is doing great.  No gaps or spaces (no breakage), I have 3 inches of NG, she DC'd me for about 40 mins, gave me a blow out, pressed my roots and curled it (I know its sounds like a lot of heat but everything is a-ok)....

I'm very happy with the outcome and I am now having second thoughts on relaxing again in September or period for that matter, but I don't know.  We'll see what happens as I get further and further into this journey.


----------



## blue_flower (Jun 26, 2009)

I think I'm going to hang in there and get my touch-up late in July. So far so good!


----------



## bedazzled (Jun 26, 2009)

Well im joining without asking  I have just been sooo inspired by all of you ladies.
IDK if its full but even if it is - you'll see me posting in this thread <3

- But anyways I relaxed last Apr 8, so I am almost 12 weeks post. I KNOW I can make it till dec in these extensions. I plan in August to take them down & give my hair a weeks rest and then put my hair back in twists until dec of 08. I plan to stretch for a full year (crosses fingers) and after dec get a sew in weave & wear it out for the next four months since I "miss my hair" (until APR 8 09)  ..I hope that Apr of 2009 I will be MBL. Idk about full MBL but atleast MBL and maybe full MBL by July 12 2009 (my bday) which would be a nice bday surprise. <3


----------



## Closeout (Jun 26, 2009)

~NanCeBoTwin~ said:


> Ladies, I am 2 days shy of being 26 weeks post. I went to the salon today, because of paranoia I was originally going to relax, but as I said in post earlier this week I decided not to, any who, she tells me my hair is doing great. No gaps or spaces (no breakage), I have 3 inches of NG, she DC'd me for about 40 mins, gave me a blow out, pressed my roots and curled it (I know its sounds like a lot of heat but everything is a-ok)....
> 
> I'm very happy with the outcome and I am now having second thoughts on relaxing again in September or period for that matter, but I don't know. We'll see what happens as I get further and further into this journey.


 
Your hair looks great!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## MoniintheMiddle (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello ladies.  I am checking in.  I am 7 months post (as of last Friday).  Thus far it has been smooth sailing.  That fhi runway is paying off!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 28, 2009)

22 weeks (5 months) and counting ladies. Woo hoo, I am so excited to be stretching longer than this because my longest stretch ever was 21.5 weeks last year. I am planning on doubling that this time around.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jun 29, 2009)

Aggie said:


> 22 weeks (5 months) and counting ladies. Woo hoo, I am so excited to be stretching longer than this because my longest stretch ever was 21.5 weeks last year. I am planning on doubling that this time around.


 
Way to go Aggie!!!!  I was looking back at some of my old posts the other day and realized when I first started this stretch (my first ever) I was suppose to only go for 18 weeks, then I said 21 weeks.....I'm at 26 weeks (I think) today and thanks to you ladies and this thread I'm holding on............


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 29, 2009)

Good to see you're still hanging in there  You're at 27 weeks, same as me. 
HHG 


~NanCeBoTwin~ said:


> Way to go Aggie!!!!  I was looking back at some of my old posts the other day and realized when I first started this stretch (my first ever) I was suppose to only go for 18 weeks, then I said 21 weeks.....I'm at 26 weeks (I think) today and thanks to you ladies and this thread I'm holding on............


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Jun 29, 2009)

Would love to join this challenge!!! I'm 10weeks post. The longest I have ever stretched was16 weeks. Just started using WEN and now my new growth is soooo soft, hope it lasts!! I have 4B hair and I have never had soft new growth so this was a very nice change for me.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 1, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> One week, one week until I texlax!


----------



## Liege4421 (Jul 1, 2009)

yay I just hit 13 weeks...3 more weeks to go!!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks MonaLisa !  I'm about to slap on the creamy crack in a bit.  I printed out what I posted I did last time and I am following it to a "t".


----------



## wannabelong (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I'm 16 weeks post and still going strong.  Twistouts have been my saving grace and I plan to continue with this style through the rest of my stretch.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 5, 2009)

I am 43 weeks post relaxer now and am in box braids.  I will be taking them out in 2 weeks for a break so that will be out at 45 weeks post.  OH my I am really scared to deal with this hair and the two textures.  I have a steamer and have been using it weekly while in braids and will up to 2x a week when out.

I think I will be out of the braids for like 3 weeks.  week 1 will be flat ironed for a length check (only second time this year doing the heat thing) 2nd and 3d weeks will be wigs.

Then I think I will cornrow for a couple of weeks.

My plan is to stretch for anywhere from 60-64 weeks.  That will be anywhere from Nov-Dec for the holidays.  Then I will only stretch 6mos at a time.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 5, 2009)

I am going for 15 weeks post. However, my SIL can relax hair real good so I am able to go longer. Possibly.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 5, 2009)

I am currently 23 weeks and 2 days post my last relaxer and still going strong myself. 29 more weeks left to go. 

I can't believe I'm toying with the idea of stretching for 20 months now. At first it was for 8 months, then 12 and now 20 months. Reason being I will be 42 in that time and would like to expose it then. I plan on keeping it in hiding for that long too IF I decide to stretch that long.


----------



## HoneyA (Jul 5, 2009)

My stretch is over. I retouched at 22 weeks post. My hair feels fuller as it usually does after long stretches. I'll probably begin another 20 week stretch later in the year but the ideal time for me to retouch is between 14 and 16 weeks I think. To those of you still stretching, good luck!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 5, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I am 43 weeks post relaxer now and am in box braids.
> 
> My plan is to stretch for anywhere from 60-64 weeks .


 
GREAT job on your stretch so far!!!!! Make sure you update us when you finally relax


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 5, 2009)

I sure will!!!!  Man if I am at APL by then I will be happy too!


----------



## blue_flower (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm  getting my touch-up at the end of this month. It'll be 2 weeks earlier before the actual end of my 6 months in August.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 6, 2009)

Now that the 6 month stretch has ended I have started a new 6 month stretch. My next relaxer is scheduled for Jan 1, 2010.


----------



## Aspire (Jul 6, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Aspire, you can do this girl. I would say go with the braids for your trip. That way, you don't have to use a comb and you can stretch a lot longer this way effortlessly. We gat your back girl, you CAN do this.



Thanks Lady.  I am trying.  Have not gotten braids yet - meant to do it this weekend, but never got to it.  I think I am going to try and put some braids in it myself.  I have noticed some breakage, and would not dream of risking a relaxer right now.  Funny - the pre-LHCF me would have ran for a relaxer.  Congrats by the way on your stretch.  Great Job!!!



Shay72 said:


> Now that the 6 month stretch has ended I have started a new 6 month stretch. My next relaxer is scheduled for Jan 1, 2010.



Wow Shay - Great job!!  I would love to relax 2-3x/year.  How did it hold up?


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 6, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Wow Shay - Great job!! I would love to relax 2-3x/year. How did it hold up?


 
My hair held up well that's why I have no worries about doing another stretch.  My hair is quite strong because it loves protein & the ayurvedic regimine helps too.


----------



## Liege4421 (Jul 6, 2009)

MY HAIR IS OUT OF CONTROL!

two weeks left


----------



## Nya33 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm now 5 weeks post and so far so good. My new growth is really soft i'm keeping up with moisture and doing protein every week. No breakage just a lot of shedding and I know it has to happen but it still freaks me out.

I'm going to see how i'm doing by week 8 as that was when i used to relax back in the day.

I really want to do 6 months - whew that is a long way a way!

Happy stretching ladies!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm stilling hanging in there ...


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 7, 2009)

SmartyPants I see where you had to stop the long stretch. The important thing is to preserve your hair and if you noticed breakage, then you did the right thing by relaxing your hair. I am now 39 weeks post and want to go for the touchdown which will be on October 5th (1 year). I have my hair in braids and I want to leave them in until September 20th and after that I will be getting my sister to put in my relaxer. I hope, hope, hope I have some decent growth. Before my braids I had 4 inches of newgrowth and I'm hoping to get at least 2-3 inches by September 20th. I have not been posting pictures of my hair, but I think at that time I will. I hope also that I will not have to cut my ends too much. Just wanted to share an update.


----------



## Shana' (Jul 7, 2009)

I can't believe that next week will make 6 months. I never thought I could do it. I still don't know if I want to transition.


----------



## sylver2 (Jul 7, 2009)

yall im ready to touch up..i swear since i started taking all these vitamins/supplements my hair has growin like crazy.  im only 3 months but it feels like im 6 months and its never been like that. I got 2 BIG events this weekend and next weekend.  Im thinking about a blowout instead though.


----------



## Aspire (Jul 8, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> yall im ready to touch up..i swear since i started taking all these vitamins/supplements my hair has growin like crazy.  im only 3 months but it feels like im 6 months and its never been like that. I got 2 BIG events this weekend and next weekend.  Im thinking about a blowout instead though.



NOOooooooooooooo - you can NOT give in. What will the rest of us do if the Queen of Stretch succumbs to the relaxer?    but really though . . . what vitamins you using?    We won't tell.

---

Going away on Thursday - refusing to buy relaxer but I have hair.  So Wed is braid day for me.  Surely I can make it till August 1st.  If I can just keep this jungle moisturized I can do it.
-


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 8, 2009)

HoneyA said:


> My stretch is over. I retouched at 22 weeks post. My hair feels fuller as it usually does after long stretches. I'll probably begin another 20 week stretch later in the year but the ideal time for me to retouch is between 14 and 16 weeks I think. To those of you still stretching, good luck!


 
Hi Honey. Nice to see another curly perm wearer in this thread. 

My last touch-up was on June 3rd. If I can successfully hide my hair this winter, I will not touch up again until May of next year, probably right before Memorial Day weekend. 

My intentions are to wear a sew-in like Ediese from Oct - Dec & take it out for a 2 week break during the Christmas holidays. 

Right after the New Year, I will reuse the hair & wear a sew-in from Jan until the end of March.

Since I will have less than 2 months left before touch-up time, my plan is to wear wigs for the remaining time.

In a nutshell, count me in this challenge!


----------



## shadylane21 (Jul 8, 2009)

Please add me to the list I will be trying to stretch for 6 months! I have never stretched longer that my most recent stretch which was 12 weeks so here we go! I just relaxed yesterday7/6/09 wow! that would put me at relaxing in 2010! that sounds so far away!!


----------



## blue_flower (Jul 8, 2009)

I think I'm going to get a touch-up this weekend instead of waiting until the end of the month. The new growth is becoming difficult. I'm certainly not interested in transitioning any time soon.


----------



## sylver2 (Jul 8, 2009)

i guess i only felt like tht for a few hours..lol. it happens all the time. im not touching up yet.  its summer and hot anyway..sooo messy braidout.


----------



## in_di_vi_du_al (Jul 8, 2009)

MoniintheMiddle said:


> I'm in!  I was so inspired by Sylver2 that I had decided to try to stretch for a year.  I am currently at 17 weeks.  Thus far it hasn't been a probalem (I previously stretched for 26 weeks).




Can I be in?

Im not going to relax until the weekend before Labor day- so August 30th. My last perm was June 5th. It`ll be 12 weeks erplexed


----------



## metro_qt (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm on week 48 of my 52 week stretch.
August 10th will make it a full year.
I'm not sure what I'll have done to it at that point, maybe just a relaxer and trim....


----------



## meenie (Jul 8, 2009)

Globeleza said:


> I am in too but for 6 months this go round!!


 

Congratulations on the birth of your baby!


----------



## meenie (Jul 8, 2009)

any tips for managing new growth?

Thanx!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 8, 2009)

I am 15 weeks post and stretching is like a game for me, I just want to know how far I can take it! As of today, my new goal is to stretch to 41 weeks (9 months!!!). No sweat though, only 26 weeks left  

I will be using Kinky twists and wigs to help me with this.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 8, 2009)

meenie said:


> any tips for managing new growth?


 

Co washing; *Softens* your NG
Make sure really moisturizing your NG too. As I go deeper into my stretch, I moisturize more and more often during the day
Make sure you are wearing your hair in styles that require little manipuation: buns, braid/twist outs, braids, etc. It is best to *leave your NG alone* to avoid breakage during a stretch
It's hard, I know, but try to avoid putting a comb through your NG dry. Same as above, we are working so hard to retain length, make sure you aren't breaking your hair as fast as you are growing it
Hope this helps


----------



## Demetrius Roberts (Jul 8, 2009)

I would love to join..currently i am 35w post. my last perm was nov 6..going for the full 52w.. I have done this by braiding my hair.. So i haven't seen my hair since last year.. Only time i see it is when its time to rebraid!! I must admit I do miss my hair, but the end results will be worth it!!


----------



## brittdadutchess (Jul 8, 2009)

Hmm...I've stalked Sylver2's fotki album many times before and I have already been inspired to stretch a little bit longer...If it's not to late. I would also like to join the challenge! My last relaxer was May 2. i've done a six month and 2 day stretch before. But that was because I was planning on transitioning...but I failed and relaxed. However, I do not regret my decision. I just want long, happy, healthy, hair!


----------



## HealthyHairHype (Jul 8, 2009)

Sign me up too please! I am 14 weeks post, and going for a 6 month stretch. I'm somewhat of a newbie here and it's my 1st time stretching. 

But what I really want to know is how do you ladies maintain your edges!! Please tell! No one can see this jungle inside my NG, but I can't stand the way my edges look. And I'm concerned about over manipulating them.

Sylver2, it would be great if you chimed in too (love your fotki). How do you, and the other ladies here, keep your edges looking so smooth?


----------



## aquajoyice (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm in and excited becuase i'll be 12 weeks officially tomorrow and want to go 6 months. It's gone well so far not as bad as I thought since I began with the Honey, Coconut oil, EVOO and conditioning. I suck at posting pics, but will for sure post them once I hit 6 months!! Wish me luck!


----------



## aquajoyice (Jul 8, 2009)

Shana' said:


> I can't believe that next week will make 6 months. I never thought I could do it. I still don't know if I want to transition.



That's awesome! I can't wait until I can say that   This is my first time stretching and im glad that there is a place I can go for inspiration and support


----------



## Aggie (Jul 8, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> yall im ready to touch up..i swear since i started taking all these vitamins/supplements my hair has growin like crazy. im only 3 months but it feels like im 6 months and its never been like that. I got 2 BIG events this weekend and next weekend.* Im thinking about a blowout instead though*.


 

Yeah, that's our girl. You know we look to you for ultimate inspiration on stretching as long as possible and it ain't 3 months for me, so I need you to hang in there a lil longer than 3 months. Thank you for not giving in so early.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 8, 2009)

metro_qt said:


> I'm on week 48 of my 52 week stretch.
> August 10th will make it a full year.
> I'm not sure what I'll have done to it at that point, maybe just a relaxer and trim....


 
Ooooh, 48 weeks is phenominal MQ. I can't wait to get there.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 8, 2009)

meenie said:


> any tips for managing new growth?
> 
> Thanx!


 
At 5 and a half months, I don't manage them anymore - I simply keep them braided up. What I would suggest though is take a look at Sylver2's youtube videos on how she stretches and handles her new growth and I'm sure you'll find something in there you can use. HTH


----------



## Aggie (Jul 8, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> I am 15 weeks post and stretching is like a game for me, I just want to know how far I can take it! As of today, my new goal is to stretch to 41 weeks (9 months!!!). No sweat though, only 26 weeks left
> 
> I will be using Kinky twists and wigs to help me with this.


 
This is how I'm looking at it beans. Easy does it! With braids of course!


----------



## bedazzled (Jul 8, 2009)

Right now I am still rocking the twists..3 more weeks to go before I get them redone, get on my 2 week break from them and then get extensions again with twists. I plan on keeping this going till dec. I hope I can do this 52 year stretch thing soooo bad.


----------



## sylver2 (Jul 8, 2009)

HealthyHairHype said:


> Sign me up too please! I am 14 weeks post, and going for a 6 month stretch. I'm somewhat of a newbie here and it's my 1st time stretching.
> 
> But what I really want to know is how do you ladies maintain your edges!! Please tell! No one can see this jungle inside my NG, but I can't stand the way my edges look. And I'm concerned about over manipulating them.
> 
> Sylver2, it would be great if you chimed in too (love your fotki). *How do you, and the other ladies here, keep your edges looking so smooth?*



thksand welcome to the board
well for me...i never really need to since the styles i wear hardly ever show my edges.  i wear my hair out 95% of the time. center part hanging down straight or braidout.  edges never shown.  all i need to worry about is the part at the top which i keep smooth and flat with the scarf and moisturizer.  even the few times i do wear a bun or ponytail the hair is still in a center part covering my edges.
the few times i wear a side part then those edges are showing but again kept flat and smooth with lots of moisturizer and satin scarf.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 8, 2009)

bedazzled said:


> Right now I am still rocking the twists..3 more weeks to go before I get them redone, get on my 2 week break from them and then get extensions again with twists. I plan on keeping this going till dec. I hope I can do this* 52 year stretch thing* soooo bad.


 
Whoa, 52 year stretch? Now that's what I call a loooooooong stretch, lol!


----------



## HealthyHairHype (Jul 8, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> thksand welcome to the board
> well for me...i never really need to since the styles i wear hardly ever show my edges.  i wear my hair out 95% of the time. center part hanging down straight or braidout.  edges never shown.  all i need to worry about is the part at the top which i keep smooth and flat with the scarf and moisturizer.  even the few times i do wear a bun or ponytail the hair is still in a center part covering my edges.
> the few times i wear a side part then those edges are showing but again kept flat and smooth with lots of moisturizer and satin scarf.



Thanks! I guess I need to do a much better job at getting my scarf wrapped tight around my edges. I usually part my hair down the middle too, and then tuck both sides of hair behind my ears. So it's the little part of my edges right above both ears that just puffs right out. lol Well, again, I guess I just need to practice more. But I ain't giving up!  Not as long as my NG is thick & growing like crazy. 


.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 9, 2009)

I had my hair relaxed by another stylist and I felt as though she over/under processed it. So, I was going for a 15 week stretch. Now I am considering a touch up on 1-1-2010 that will put me at 29 weeks post. I really only would like to relax twice a year. I will have help from my SIL to relax. My thing will be lots of protien/moisture-.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 10, 2009)

24 weeks post as of yesterday and still going strong. My braids are looking kinda crappy now though I need to refresh my hairline. I really need to keep these in for at least another 2 weeks.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 10, 2009)

Not sure what's going on with my ticker _*sucks teeth*_
...but definitely I'm definitely 14 wks post as of tomorrow..so far...so good..


----------



## Aggie (Jul 10, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> Not sure what's going on with my ticker _*sucks teeth*_
> ...but definitely I'm definitely 14 wks post as of tomorrow..so far...so good..


 
I was having the same issues with my ticker too so I don't even use it anymore out of sheer frustration.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 10, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I was having the same issues with my ticker too so I don't even use it anymore out of sheer frustration.


 

_*Ok...so I know I'm not*_


----------



## Anna9764 (Jul 10, 2009)

Aggie said:


> 24 weeks post as of yesterday and still going strong. My braids are looking kinda crappy now though I need to refresh my hairline. I really need to keep these in for at least another 2 weeks.


Okay Aggie, I need some tips on stretching any and all welcome. And also I am tender headed...I miss my braids. I usually wear about 13 french braids or corn rolls to the back, but I have detangling issues also yet I have to wash them a couple times week if I decide to get them back, I sweat in my head. Any tips on detangling after I wash my braids, in the past my almost mats  but i'm getting a little tired of bunning. Thanks in advance Anna


----------



## bedazzled (Jul 10, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Whoa, 52 year stretch? Now that's what I call a loooooooong stretch, lol!



Lmao oops my bad. I meant 52 months.Pft 52 year stretch = transitioning. LOL <3


----------



## Aggie (Jul 11, 2009)

Anna9764 said:


> Okay Aggie, I need some tips on stretching any and all welcome. And also I am tender headed...I miss my braids. I usually wear about 13 french braids or corn rolls to the back, but I have detangling issues also yet I have to wash them a couple times week if I decide to get them back, I sweat in my head. Any tips on detangling after I wash my braids, in the past my almost mats  but i'm getting a little tired of bunning. Thanks in advance Anna


 
Well, I don't wash them too often, maybe once every 7-10 days at best. I also find that you should refresh the vulnerable hairline every 3-4 weeks and uninstall the whole thing at 6-8 weeks then redo them or they WILL mat and you could risk losing your wonderful progress. 

When it's time for me to take down my braids, I saturate them at the roots with a natural oil first, then slowly unravel them. If they get a little matted I find it is best to take them apart very slowly, little by little. Have you been on www.growafrohairlong.com and watch the tutorial they have there on unravelling matted hair after a braid take down? If you haven't, then I would recommend that you do. Very helpful.

I run my fingers through my braids everyday to keep them from matting to each other and also to keep the individual braided hairs from sticking - that's the only way I know how to describe it, I'm sorry. Good luck.


----------



## HoneyA (Jul 11, 2009)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Hi Honey. Nice to see another curly perm wearer in this thread.
> 
> My last touch-up was on June 3rd. If I can successfully hide my hair this winter, I will not touch up again until May of next year, probably right before Memorial Day weekend.
> 
> ...



Enjoy your stretch! Good luck!


----------



## in_di_vi_du_al (Jul 12, 2009)

I am 5 weeks post as of yesturday. I dont plan to perm again until the last week of August or first week of September. I will then be 14 weeks post.. eeek!! I may just start my kinky twist winter regimen until atleast April- I will see A LOT of growth!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm in kinky twists now....this will make the next couple of months easy as far as stretching goes. That is until I start to miss seeing my hair!


----------



## Nya33 (Jul 13, 2009)

I washed this morning and DC, quick question

To detangle i comb in the shower with my seamless wide toothed comb with conditioner on my hair.

I know shedding is normal but sometimes it seems as if i have just combed clumps of hair out, does this happen to anybody else? I look at the ends after freaking out and see bulbs on them, but still...

I didn't notice this so much when i was freshly relaxed and naturally it was easy to comb through in the shower, should i ease up and just use my fingers?

TIA


----------



## Aggie (Jul 13, 2009)

Nya33 said:


> I washed this morning and DC, quick question
> 
> To detangle i comb in the shower with my seamless wide toothed comb with conditioner on my hair.
> 
> ...


 
You may use your fingers to detangle but it may not detangle well. I would recommend using a garlic treatment on your scalp to slow it down a bit though. My garlic recipe is in my fotki and you are welcomed to check it out if you like. No pw needed.


----------



## Nya33 (Jul 13, 2009)

Aggie said:


> You may use your fingers to detangle but it may not detangle well. I would recommend using a garlic treatment on your scalp to slow it down a bit though. My garlic recipe is in my fotki and you are welcomed to check it out if you like. No pw needed.


 

Thanks for that Aggie, 

i'm taking holland & barratt garlic tabs but maybe i should up the dosage.

Ta

Nya


----------



## aquajoyice (Jul 13, 2009)

Nya33 said:


> I washed this morning and DC, quick question
> 
> To detangle i comb in the shower with my seamless wide toothed comb with conditioner on my hair.
> 
> ...


I just purchased some Aloe Vera Gel and have noticed a lot less hair shedding since using it. I have a mixture of aloe vera gel, coconut oil, veg. glycerine and water that I spray on my hair and have noticed that i'm loosing a lot less hair. I read today that one of the benefits of aloe vera is hair loss reduction. The brand I have is Lily of the Earth.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jul 14, 2009)

Ten weeks today and going strong. I've tried NOT to use heat but I've been blow drying once a week.  I'm experiencing much less breakage than usual because I'm cowashing (using up what I have) and using my staples (HE LTR condish/leave-in, castor oil, rosewater/glycerin mix, and CHI leave-in.)

My hair is thickening up and I'm pretty satisfied. I'm using Mizani BB regular and my fine hair is getting there. Slowly but surely. Yay.


----------



## panamoni (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi, 
I'd like to join the challenge.  I'm twelve weeks post, which is the longest I've ever gone in the past and I'm trying to make it to 16 weeks.  

I think I might have been ok if I was going to my stylist weekly or biweekly during this stretch, but I started trying to do my hair myself a few weks ago after discovering LHCF and don't want to go to the stylist until it's relaxer time.  I'm fairly new to washing/styling my own hair, and trying to do it 12+ weeks post is even tougher for me.  So, I could use all the support I can get.  

I'm also used to wearing my hair out/down ALL the time so I think I need to learn to perfect a braidout.  And when my Hairveda almond glaze comes, I should try a bun (I tried one today and it was hideous-can't believe I went outside like that).  

Also, I never thought I would ever wear a wig, ever in my life, but the half wigs people have talked about on here seem appealing.  Can anyone tell me the best site to order one in case I decide to try that route?  

Thanks for all the wisdom you ladies provide on a daily basis.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2009)

Nya33 said:


> Thanks for that Aggie,
> 
> i'm taking holland & barratt garlic tabs but maybe i should up the dosage.
> 
> ...


Don't overdo it with the garlic pills becausethey are bllod thinners and you could end up with easy body bruises. Stay within 200-400mg twice a day. Try not to go over 1000mg a day for your safety. This is one of the main reasons why I still do my topical garlic treatment. I don't want to overdo it internally.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2009)

Aggie said:


> 24 weeks post as of yesterday and still going strong. My braids are looking kinda crappy now though I need to refresh my hairline. I really need to keep these in for at least another 2 weeks.


 
Sorry but I just had to take those braids down. Even with the hairline redone, I realized that it they would still look crappy so I took them out last night, henna'ed my hair and slept with it in my hair all night. I cowashed the henna out this morning with Suave Humectant and Porosity Control Conditioner. I then deep conditioned with Joico Color Endure and Jason Naturals Jojoba Conditioner to protect my henna color. I will keep the DC in all day so I can get the suppleness back in my hair. My stretch is 24.5 weeks long as of today.


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 14, 2009)

I am seriously considering relaxing. My last relaxer was very underprocessed, so it looks like I'm 4 months post rather than 2 months post. I probably won't do it, but it has crossed my mind several times the past few weeks.


----------



## janeemat (Jul 15, 2009)

Aggie, I have been following your stretch.  I can't believe you are really doing it.  Way to go girl!  I have been thinking of trying  a personal stretch longer than the 16wks that I've done it the past.  I would definitely be Sylver2 twin because I don't do the braid thing.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 15, 2009)

janeemat said:


> Aggie, I have been following your stretch. I can't believe you are really doing it. Way to go girl! I have been thinking of trying a personal stretch longer than the 16wks that I've done it the past. I would definitely be Sylver2 twin because I don't do the braid thing.


 
Thank you janeemat. Believe me, I am able to really stretch this time because I am transitioning to texlaxed hair and one decision I made is to grow it out as long as I can but cut the straight hair as I go before relaxing again. Truth be told, I want to have at least 8 inches of new growth before I do relax and right now I only have 3 inches, so I have quite a ways to go. Braids, cornrows and wigs are really helping me a lot too.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 15, 2009)

Nightingale said:


> I am seriously considering relaxing. My last relaxer was very underprocessed, so it looks like I'm 4 months post rather than 2 months post. I probably won't do it, but it has crossed my mind several times the past few weeks.


 
Hang in there Nightingale, you can do it honey. Just try your best not to manipulate it so much and give it some protein treatments for strength.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 15, 2009)

I like your approach to your stretch - A goal of how many inches of new growth you want to have before you cut off your relaxed ends. That's an interesting thin for me to think about...
HHG!!!!



Aggie said:


> Thank you janeemat. Believe me, I am able to really stretch this time because I am transitioning to texlaxed hair and one decision I made is to grow it out as long as I can but cut the straight hair as I go before relaxing again. Truth be told, I want to have at least 8 inches of new growth before I do relax and right now I only have 3 inches, so I have quite a ways to go. Braids, cornrows and wigs are really helping me a lot too.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 15, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> I like your approach to your stretch - A goal of how many inches of new growth you want to have before you cut off your relaxed ends. That's an interesting thin for me to think about...
> HHG!!!!


 
Thanks MG. I never succeed at much without goals and my hair is no different. When I wanted to accomplish APL and BSL, I set my goals and achieved them last year. Now I want a full head of texlaxed hair and so my goals have changed to accommodate that effort. 

It takes a whole lot of discipline though. I realize that I cannot be jumping from one band wagon to another. I know now that I have to stay focused and I only join challenges that support my current hair endeavors. I am also not manipulating my hair as much anymore no matter how much I am tempted to.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm using this stretch to learn how treat my hair with TLC. Doing daily scalp massages is also helping me to pamper my scalp as well. I am wondering if I can do this with daily co washes and wet buns until it gets cold. By then I hope to be able to hold a protective style in my own hair. Next Saturday will be 3 months post and relaxing my hair is the last ting on my mind. I will BC in a year anyway, even if I decide to keep relaxing my hair. I will texlax it so I can do natural styles, too. Right now, I am learning a ton of things on you tube. Right now, daily buns are saving my hair. On a positive note, my hair has returned to its thick state and people at work are giving me compliments.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 19, 2009)

I am going for a 30 week stretch until 1-01-10 and the only thing I will not be doing flat irons and blow drying my hair.


----------



## angenoir (Jul 19, 2009)

I am trying to stretch till December and I am about 13 weeks post. My main reason for stretching is because I overprocessed my hair last time and I also have a bald spot that I am trying to nurse back to health. There is hair coming in now but I need to baby it until its strong enough. 
I am using braids and half wigs to stretch. I have sworn off sew-ins for now. I had a bad experience.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2009)

I am 6 months and 3 days post today. I am so excited about getting this far and I can't wait to see what the next 6 months are going to be like. This hair journey is so fun for me.


----------



## sylver2 (Jul 20, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I am 6 months and 3 days post today. I am so excited about getting this far and I can't wait to see what the next 6 months are going to be like. This hair journey is so fun for me.



wow!!! u are doing greaaaat!!!


----------



## sylver2 (Jul 20, 2009)

angenoir said:


> I am trying to stretch till December and I am about 13 weeks post. My main reason for stretching is because I overprocessed my hair last time and I also have a bald spot that I am trying to nurse back to health. There is hair coming in now but I need to baby it until its strong enough.
> I am using braids and half wigs to stretch. I have sworn off sew-ins for now. I had a bad experience.



be careful with the braids.  U do not want to put any type of pressure on your scalp/hair.


----------



## aquajoyice (Jul 21, 2009)

I will be officially 14 weeks this wednesday and i'm struggling ya'll! It's getting harder and harder to get my ends to lay flat. I have a lot of shedding after doing a deep con yesterday, more than normal. Although, I think it's because I skipped my regular deep con and detangle due to being lazy. My hair was mad at me, lol. I was thinking of texlaxing this weekend, not sure. I'm starting to feel defeated...I need some motivation. Does anyone know of a really good conditioner or moisturizer that can soften my new growth and get it to make it easier to detangle? I have to detangle because once I went without and had hell to pay when I tried to texlax. I couldn't get the relaxer directly on my new growth because it was too tangled. Any answers out there? I'm 4A/B


----------



## LatterGlory (Jul 21, 2009)

Approximately 8 months post.:superbanana:

AfroDetangler works for me to moisturize and stop breakage.

KBB butter for twists and bantus when I am not doing Wash and Go.

Doing baggie method as well.

Using AO White Camellia Conditoner for both deep conditioner and CO wash.

Keeping things pretty simple now and so far it's working.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 21, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I am currently 23 weeks and 2 days post my last relaxer and still going strong myself. 29 more weeks left to go.
> I can't believe I'm toying with the idea of stretching for 20 months now. At first it was for 8 months, then 12 and now 20 months. Reason being I will be 42 in that time and would like to expose it then. I plan on keeping it in hiding for that long too IF I decide to stretch that long.


42??!!  Wow, you look great Aggers!!!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 21, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> yall im ready to touch up..i swear since i started taking all these vitamins/supplements my hair has growin like crazy.  im only 3 months but it feels like im 6 months and its never been like that. I got 2 BIG events this weekend and next weekend.  Im thinking about a blowout instead though.


Sooooo.... What vitamins are you taking?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> wow!!! u are doing greaaaat!!!


 
Thanks Sylver, you are my stretching inspiration you know? Additionally, there is so much help here on LHCF. I  

LHCF.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2009)

tiffers said:


> 42??!!  Wow, you look great Aggers!!!


 
Thanks honey. Drinking lots and lots of water now too and it's really helping. Thanks for that challenge.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2009)

Mrs BHF said:


> Approximately 8 months post.:superbanana:
> 
> AfroDetangler works for me to moisturize and stop breakage.
> 
> ...


 
8 months? That's wonderful Mrs BHF.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 21, 2009)

aquajoyice said:


> I will be officially 14 weeks this wednesday and i'm struggling ya'll! It's getting harder and harder to get my ends to lay flat. I have a lot of shedding after doing a deep con yesterday, more than normal. Although, I think it's because I skipped my regular deep con and detangle due to being lazy. My hair was mad at me, lol. I was thinking of texlaxing this weekend, not sure. I'm starting to feel defeated...I need some motivation. *Does anyone know of a really good conditioner or moisturizer that can soften my new growth and get it to make it easier to detangle?* I have to detangle because once I went without and had hell to pay when I tried to texlax. I couldn't get the relaxer directly on my new growth because it was too tangled. Any answers out there? I'm 4A/B


Victoria's Secret So Sexy Conditioner


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 21, 2009)

Mrs BHF said:


> Approximately 8 months post.:superbanana:


 Niiiiiiice!!! Cant wait to be where you are!!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 21, 2009)

Alright, I'm bout to lose my mind. I was thinking I was 10 or 11 weeks post and I'm only 9!!! 

I was undeprocessed last time I relaxed, so I look like I'm 12 weeks post and these vitamins aren't helping the situation. The ng in my crown is so thick, dense and dryyyy.

How on earf am I gonna make it 6 months? I can't do braids because my hair is way too fragile right now. Sigh. What is I'm gon do?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2009)

aquajoyice said:


> I will be officially 14 weeks this wednesday and i'm struggling ya'll! It's getting harder and harder to get my ends to lay flat. I have a lot of shedding after doing a deep con yesterday, more than normal. Although, I think it's because I skipped my regular deep con and detangle due to being lazy. My hair was mad at me, lol. I was thinking of texlaxing this weekend, not sure. I'm starting to feel defeated...I need some motivation. Does anyone know of a really good conditioner or moisturizer that can soften my new growth and get it to make it easier to detangle? I have to detangle because once I went without and had hell to pay when I tried to texlax. I couldn't get the relaxer directly on my new growth because it was too tangled. Any answers out there? I'm 4A/B


 
Try this method:

3 Tbs of Epsom Salt
3 Tbs of a moisturizing deep conditioner - could be Pantene Relaxed & Natural Hair Conditioning Mask, Tresemme Remoisturize with B5, Mizani Moisturefuse, KeraCare Humecto, etc...

Mix them togther,  put in the microwave, heat for 30 seconds, apply to your new growth area first then the rest of your hair. Put on a plastic cap and keep it on for 30 minutes with heat if you like. Detangle with a detangling comb, then wash it out. For even better softening results try adding some evoo to the mix before putting in the microwave oven.

I really hope this helps you out a little.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Alright, I'm bout to lose my mind. I was thinking I was 10 or 11 weeks post and I'm only 9!!!
> 
> I was undeprocessed last time I relaxed, so I look like I'm 12 weeks post and these vitamins aren't helping the situation. The ng in my crown is so thick, dense and dryyyy.
> 
> How on earf am I gonna make it 6 months? I can't do braids because my hair is way too fragile right now. Sigh. What is I'm gon do?


 Tiffs, you are so funny girl .


----------



## tiffers (Jul 21, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Try this method:
> 
> 3 Tbs of Epsom Salt
> 3 Tbs of a moisturizing deep conditioner - could be Pantene Relaxed & Natural Hair Conditioning Mask, Tresemme Remoisturize with B5, Mizani Moisturefuse, KeraCare Humecto, etc...
> ...


Ooooh, I'm trying this TO-DAY! Thanks Aggs!!! Hmmm, what conditioner should I use? :scratchch

What con do you usually use for this mix, Aggers?


----------



## tiffers (Jul 21, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Alright, I'm bout to lose my mind. I was thinking I was 10 or 11 weeks post and I'm only 9!!!
> I was undeprocessed last time I relaxed, so I look like I'm 12 weeks post and these vitamins aren't helping the situation. The ng in my crown is so thick, dense and dryyyy.
> How on earf am I gonna make it 6 months? I can't do braids because my hair is way too fragile right now. Sigh. What is I'm gon do?


Okay, I'm such a dingbat. I wasn't sure when the last time I relaxed was, because I forgot to put it in my calendar. So I did all kinds of searches to try and see if I posted my last relaxer updates. The only thing I could find was my post in this thread but it was super vague.
Well, all my slow self had to do was look in my album for my last relaxer date!  I'm gonna be 12 weeks post this Saturday!   
I'm so tempted to relax because my grandparents will be here from out of town and I haven't seen them in soooo long


----------



## panamoni (Jul 21, 2009)

13 weeks post - I was rinsing out my conditioner from overnight dcing (AO HSR), applied Salerm 21 and Infusium 23 leave-ins, put my hair in a wet bun, then left for work...forgot to tie down the edges with my silk scarf.   As my edges dry, they are becoming more and more puffy.  It's funny -- I told people at work, they are going to have to bare with me because I'm trying new stlyes with my hair.  They are used to seeing me with my hair straight and down every day.  Oh well, I'll have to remember to tie down the edges next time.  At least it's soft ng, thanks to the Salerm 21 leave in.  Can't wait until my Hairveda Almond glaze arrives.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Ooooh, I'm trying this TO-DAY! Thanks Aggs!!! Hmmm, what conditioner should I use? :scratchch
> 
> What con do you usually use for this mix, Aggers?


 
I have used Mizani Moisturefuse, Mizani Thermasmooth, Aubrey Organics HSR or WC. They all worked pretty well although the Thermasmooth and the AO HSR had a little edge over the others for me. I can't wait to try it with my Jason Naturals Jojoba Conditioner. I really love that conditioner and I need to purchase more before I run out of it.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm still holding strong ladies!!!!  Sept 21st is right around the corner (at least that's what I keep telling myself)


----------



## MuslimahTresses (Jul 23, 2009)

Bumping for SimpleKomplexity


----------



## wannabelong (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm 18 weeks and still holding on...


----------



## Aggie (Jul 23, 2009)

I made a mistake last week when I posted that I was 6 months post, I'm sorry but I am actually 6 months post TODAY. I just checked my calendar to confirm how deep into my stretch I really am..


----------



## pri (Jul 26, 2009)

Yesterday I made 17 weeks post and so far so good.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 26, 2009)

_*Checking in at 16...*_


----------



## aquajoyice (Jul 26, 2009)

Currently 14 weeks post and i'm hanging in there.


----------



## aquajoyice (Jul 26, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Alright, I'm bout to lose my mind. I was thinking I was 10 or 11 weeks post and I'm only 9!!!
> 
> I was undeprocessed last time I relaxed, so I look like I'm 12 weeks post and these vitamins aren't helping the situation. The ng in my crown is so thick, dense and dryyyy.
> 
> How on earf am I gonna make it 6 months? I can't do braids because my hair is way too fragile right now. Sigh. What is I'm gon do?


LOL! I can relate!! I was breaking down last week but then got my hands on some Shea Butter and feel confident that I can make  I'm not sure if you have some Shea Butter, but I would totally recommend it especially the further out you get in your stretch.


----------



## panamoni (Jul 27, 2009)

14 weeks post!  My plan is to get a relaxer at 16, but this stretching isn't so bad...why not 18 or 20?


----------



## Aspire (Jul 27, 2009)

OK - As of July 9th, I ended at 10 weeks.  I had planned to get braids for my vacation, but ran out of time and options, so  texlaxed right before I left.  So I am aiming for a Dec/Jan relaxer next, but will be happy if I get back to my 12 weeks.
-


----------



## Aggie (Jul 27, 2009)

panamoni said:


> 14 weeks post! My plan is to get a relaxer at 16, but this stretching isn't so bad...why not 18 or 20?


 
, you can do it panamoni...


----------



## SmartyPants (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey ya'll...

I think I figured out what happened with my hair breaking...  that  Aphogee 2-step !

My hair apparently HATES hard proteins.  I thought I was strengthening the line of demarcation; but instead I was causing havoc with my hair.  So, I am tentatively back in this challenge.  If I go until my original date/deadline the stretch will be 21 weeks--which is still my longest stretch ever.

I promise to consult you guys if I encounter problems.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 27, 2009)

18 weeks and counting...


----------



## Kiki82 (Jul 27, 2009)

10 weeks and counting....also surging!!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jul 27, 2009)

31 weeks post ladies, 8 more weeks to go.

ETA:  keep me honest Mummysgirl, I removed my ticker so I counted the weeks by hand with a calendar.......


----------



## Nya33 (Jul 31, 2009)

8 weeks post! I'm enjoying this but i'm feeling an urge to retouch at 12 weeks as opposed to the original 26 weeks. I feel like i should get braids or something to stretch longer but i'm scared of a stylist ripping my ng out! So i'm going to have to half wig it a bit longer!


----------



## Solitude (Jul 31, 2009)

16 weeks post & counting.....


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 31, 2009)

You're right 
We're 32 weeks post now.



~NanCeBoTwin~ said:


> 31 weeks post ladies, 8 more weeks to go.
> 
> ETA:  keep me honest Mummysgirl, I removed my ticker so I counted the weeks by hand with a calendar.......


----------



## bedazzled (Jul 31, 2009)

I am currently 16 weeks post. I don't have the urge to relax YET but ill be going back into twists like august 8th and ill be twisting till december so I guess I won't get the urge until dec when I'm like 8-9 months post relaxer.what I am feeling however is that I miss my hair. I was in twists and after the first 3 weeks of being in extensions I was so sad... I had my twists in for 2 months and I just recently took them out & I keep cowashing/deep conditioning since I've missed it but I know that if I leave it out ill relax soon, ;(
Oh the drama...lol


----------



## Miss Monae (Jul 31, 2009)

20 WEEKS...I am starting to get the itch to relax, but I just have a few weeks more to get to my 6-month mark.


----------



## wannabelong (Jul 31, 2009)

Miss Monae said:


> 20 WEEKS...I am starting to get the itch to relax, but I just have a few weeks more to get to my 6-month mark.


 
I'm 19 weeks and I'm getting the urge to relax.  I hope I can continue to hold on.


----------



## krikit96 (Jul 31, 2009)

Been watching this thread and never said anything... My last relaxer was April 26th and so this weekend will make a 14 month stretch for me...

I am thinking of getting some braids or twists or something to help me out... LAWD knows I am hoping that this stretching thing really works... I need to see BSL when I'm finished with this. 

I am not really wanting to touch up as bad as my husband wants, but you know how men are and all brainwashed, he wants BONE STRAIGHT HAIR and I ain't givin in just yet!

*Somebody tell me though*, how in the WORLD do you get the little curly ng to lay down when you bun or ponytail? I'm 3c/4a/4b and I just can't figure it out?


----------



## soon2bsl (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to the challenge. I'll be 6 weeks post on Monday but stretched for 17 weeks prior to my last relaxer (even though I just joined the board a month ago...so I really didn't realize I was actually "strectching" relaxers these last few years  ). I'm shooting for atleast a 6 month stretch but am considering transitioning.


----------



## SmartyPants (Jul 31, 2009)

krikit96 said:


> Been watching this thread and never said anything... My last relaxer was April 26th and so this weekend will make a 14 month stretch for me...
> 
> I am thinking of getting some braids or twists or something to help me out... LAWD knows I am hoping that this stretching thing really works... I need to see BSL when I'm finished with this.
> 
> ...



Do you mean a 14 week stretch?  Or, have you been relaxer free since April 26, 2008?  If so, are you transitioning?


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jul 31, 2009)

krikit96 said:


> *Somebody tell me though*, how in the WORLD do you get the little curly ng to lay down when you bun or ponytail? I'm 3c/4a/4b and I just can't figure it out?


 
I get mine to lay down using the air dry scarf method.  After cowashing I add PM The Conditioner, and tie my scarf around my edges.  This works best for me, and if I'm in a hurry, I also use L.A. Looks pink get, I think it says waves or curls, but it doesn't cause my hair to dry out and works pretty well too.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 31, 2009)

I forgot to sign up but I haven't had a relaxer since March 15th and I'm planning to stretch until the first week of October!


----------



## LaLaa (Jul 31, 2009)

I have about about a month to go! I can not wait to relax! This has been a journey. I kept my hair in braids majority of the time and will keep them in 4 cornrows throughout the rest of this stretch. I cant wait to see how much I gained from this.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 31, 2009)

^^^^^

_*Wowwww @ LaLaa.....*_

_*whew!*_

_*Checking in at 17 weeks...*_


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Aug 1, 2009)

I really think my hair is messing with my mind at this point.  I'm always touching my NG, well I had a nightmare.....

In my dream i was messing with my NG when I removed my hand from my hair an entire plug came right out with my hand.  In the dream I nervously began to touch my hair in different sections and each time I lost a plug of hair.  When I woke up I was very nervous it seemed so real.

Creamy Crack----stay back.....I'm trying to make it 7 more weeks........


----------



## Aggie (Aug 1, 2009)

Still going strong at 27 weeks and 2 days.


----------



## MontegoBayBaby (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi everyone! After seeing this thread back in May (3 months post) I decided to stretch to six months, which ends August 15th. I usually relax every three months and have never attempted to go longer.


----------



## wannabelong (Aug 2, 2009)

I couldn't resist the urge any longer, I relaxed last night.  This was the longest stretch I ever did (19 weeks) and it wasn't as hard as I thought.  I could have stretched longer but I wanted nice sleek, straight hair again.  Good luck to all the ladies that are still in the challenge.


----------



## aquajoyice (Aug 2, 2009)

Well i'll be 16 weeks next Wednesday and i'm not quite sure how i'm going to make it to OCT 14th. I screwed myself by doing a half a** job at detangling on my last deep con and now I feel like it's starting to matt.  I'm scared to go in and really detangle becuase I know it's going to be a fight. LOL My hair can be very defiant and strong willed. I realized yesterday that I probably should have done smaller sections over the course of my stretch and really taken my time to detangle, but I got lazy and tried to detangle all together. Wish me luck everyone i'm going in tonight and doing a FULL detangle. Not sure if i'll make it out alive becuase I know i'm going to wake up my sleeping giant.


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 2, 2009)

Good Luck twin!

Loads of conditioner (moisturising) and like you said, get smaller sections.... also finger comb while rinsing out your conditioner.

Let's know how it goes.


aquajoyice said:


> Well i'll be 16 weeks next Wednesday and i'm not quite sure how i'm going to make it to OCT 14th. I screwed myself by doing a half a** job at detangling on my last deep con and now I feel like it's starting to matt.  I'm scared to go in and really detangle becuase I know it's going to be a fight. LOL My hair can be very defiant and strong willed. I realized yesterday that I probably should have done smaller sections over the course of my stretch and really taken my time to detangle, but I got lazy and tried to detangle all together. Wish me luck everyone i'm going in tonight and doing a FULL detangle. Not sure if i'll make it out alive becuase I know i'm going to wake up my sleeping giant.


----------



## panamoni (Aug 4, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Try this method:
> 
> 3 Tbs of Epsom Salt
> 3 Tbs of a moisturizing deep conditioner - could be Pantene Relaxed & Natural Hair Conditioning Mask, Tresemme Remoisturize with B5, Mizani Moisturefuse, KeraCare Humecto, etc...
> ...


 

OK, so I'll be 16 weeks on Saturday, and my plan was to relax, but I'm toying with the idea of stretching it out a little longer.  If I do, I'm going to have to do something different.  Seems like I'll sort of have the new growth under control with the buns one day, and then, not the next.  So, I'd like to try a braidout.  I'm going to first deep condition using Aggie's conditioner/salt/microwave suggetstion using Hariveda's Sitrinilla DC, then attempt to cornrow and airdry over night.  We'll see how it goes.  If it turns out ok, I'll consider stretching longer than Saturday (though I do need to master the new growth in bun thing, because I'd like to mostly bun until I'm at APL).  

Note: I'm getting home late tonight, so I may not feel like doing this when I do, but since I'm writing it out on here, I'll hopefully feel obligated to do it tomorrow if I don't tonight.


----------



## MoniintheMiddle (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm 32 weeks as of last Friday.  It hasn't been as hard as I thought it would be.  Pre pooing with my ORS Hair mayonnaise has been a life saver!


----------



## disgtgyal (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm actually thinking about stretching for a yr my last stretch was for six months and i loved the results so im thinking i should stretch until the second week in june and do braid outs or something coz i don't wanna str8en my roots this time, dnt kno how ima make it that way esp since im about 6-7 wks post and my new growth is noticeable


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 4, 2009)

I officially decided to transition on July 25th.  I am 6 weeks post this week.  I'm hoping to transition for 1-2 years.


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 4, 2009)

MoniintheMiddle said:


> I'm 32 weeks as of last Friday.



Nice job! I sooo can't wait until I am that far into my stretch!!


----------



## StarFish106 (Aug 4, 2009)

StarFish106 said:


> I will be 19 wks this saturday and that is the day I will (hopefully) braid my hair so it will stay braided (with redo's throughout) until I come back from Disney in September at least.


 
I am currently pushing 31 weeks this friday. I will be taking my hair out of my braids to detangle, DC and let her breathe for a week. I have an event to go to on next saturday that I get to be the MC for. I figured with all this new growth I have I may as well take it out and let it breathe then put fresh new braids in. I kinda miss my hair but it has been africa hot here lately so I don't miss it that much.

Note to self: need more hair....


----------



## Aggie (Aug 4, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I officially decided to transition on July 25th. I am 6 weeks post this week. I'm hoping to transition for 1-2 years.


 
Me too Shay but not to natural, but to texlaxed. I am trying to transition for the same amount of time as you.


----------



## Aspire (Aug 4, 2009)

Traveling, but oiling every night with Amla AV mixture.  Will prepoo tomorrow night with Shikakai and shampoo amla/Kt/henna paste overnight once I get home.


----------



## aquajoyice (Aug 4, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Good Luck twin!
> 
> Loads of conditioner (moisturising) and like you said, get smaller sections.... also finger comb while rinsing out your conditioner.
> 
> Let's know how it goes.


Hi twin!! I took your advice with the conditioner and keeping the sections small  I did a pre-detangle and used my fingers to loosen up the knots and matting and it wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. I'm doing another deep con/protein treatment tonight and i'm feeling pretty positive! Thanks for the great advice twin!!!


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok you guys... I've been eyeballing this thread for a minute.  I'm currently 8 weeks post... which certainly isn't a long time according to LHCF's standards, but before joining this forum, I was one of those folks that relaxed every 4 weeks. (bad girl!)  I'm a little past APL, but I'm dying to be BSL at least by December (which will be my one year anniversary of joining).  The longest I've ever stretched was 10 weeks, but that was during my "wig phase" pre-LHCF.

A 6 month stretch seems a little scary, so I plan to take it week by week.  If I relax in December, that will put me right at 6 months, but I'm afraid that I'll give in before then (in other words, I don't want to set myself up for failure).  What do you guys think?

Here's my present reggie:

*  cowash 4-5 times per week... usually with Aussie Moist, ABBA Pure Moisture, or Giovanni
*  wash whenever I feel the need due to build-up (usually once a week)
*  getting back to DCing under the steamer at least once a week
*  very minimal heat (no more flat-ironing or blowfrying, but I will use the diffuser)
*  moisturizing daily... especially the new growth

As far as styles, I'm basically home most of the time so I've been either just wearing it airdried or diffused, or pinning it into a messy bun.  I don't want to be trying to straighten the new growth all the time with heat because in the past that led to breakage.  I don't like weaves (on me) or braids.

Any suggestions ladies?? I know this is kinda long... I guess I just need some courage.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Aug 5, 2009)

ok you all just checking in.  I will be 48 weeks on Friday.  I cant believe that I made it this far.  I am in box braids now, I actually got them this past Sat. The girl that did my hair asked me if had any breakage since I stretched so long and I told her no unless there is some I can see.  While she was doing my hair she said no she didnt see any breakage either.  So I did good thanks to this board.  I am not doing another 1yr stretch again but I think my next one will be a 6month.


----------



## TiffTaff (Aug 5, 2009)

I'll join. I'm currently in the process of stretching till December 1st. My last relaxer was May 22nd... well my last telaxer- I just started that  My roots are on bump! I hope I can make it ( fingers crossed).


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 5, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> ok you all just checking in. I will be 48 weeks on Friday.


 
WONDERFUL, WONDERFUL! Congratulations on being able to stretch this far!!!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 5, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> ok you all just checking in. I will be 48 weeks on Friday. I cant believe that I made it this far. I am in box braids now, I actually got them this past Sat. The girl that did my hair asked me if had any breakage since I stretched so long and I told her no unless there is some I can see. While she was doing my hair she said no she didnt see any breakage either. So I did good thanks to this board. I am not doing another 1yr stretch again but I think my next one will be a 6month.



Wow SS, you and Sylver2 inspire me so much to continue on this one year stretch journey, thanks so much ladies. I am only 27 weeks and 6 days into my stretch and have so many more weeeks to go and I know it won't be easy, but I also know that I can do it, so I have a minimum of 25 more weeks to go.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 5, 2009)

TiffTaff said:


> I'll join. I'm currently in the process of stretching till December 1st. My last relaxer was May 22nd... well my last telaxer- I just started that  My roots are on bump! I hope I can make it ( fingers crossed).


 
Welcome TiffTaff.  You can do it. It takes a lot of discipline and even will power but it can be done. It has been done by so many others and you can do it too.


----------



## aquajoyice (Aug 5, 2009)

Brownskinned Babydoll said:


> Ok you guys... I've been eyeballing this thread for a minute.  I'm currently 8 weeks post... which certainly isn't a long time according to LHCF's standards, but before joining this forum, I was one of those folks that relaxed every 4 weeks. (bad girl!)  I'm a little past APL, but I'm dying to be BSL at least by December (which will be my one year anniversary of joining).  The longest I've ever stretched was 10 weeks, but that was during my "wig phase" pre-LHCF.
> 
> A 6 month stretch seems a little scary, so I plan to take it week by week.  If I relax in December, that will put me right at 6 months, but I'm afraid that I'll give in before then (in other words, I don't want to set myself up for failure).  What do you guys think?
> 
> ...


This is also my first stretch past 8 weeks and i'm trying to make it to 6 months which means i'll texlax in October. I started out with a specific regimen of co-washing 3 days and washing one day a week. I'm currently at 16 weeks and i'm realizing that less is more. I'm detangling after deep con/washing once a week and co-washing once a week. I detanlge with my fingers everyday now to stop matting and major tangling and i'm doing protective styles everyday.  I'm finding that the less manipulation is the best for my hair in it's current state because I have a ton of new growth and I still have 2 more months to go. So i'm playing it by ear.

My best piece of advice is listen to your hair. As more and more new growth comes in your hair will let you know what it needs. Try to keep the manipulation a low as possible and try not to freak out while detangling just take your time


----------



## TriniStarr (Aug 5, 2009)

I think i can do this challenge!  So please add me. My last relaxer was May 22 and i am currently 10 weeks post. i going to try to go as far as the end of the year. god willing.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm officially 28 weeks into my stretch today and wearing cornrows perhaps for another 4 weeks before I will be back in braids again.


----------



## panamoni (Aug 6, 2009)

You guys are an inspiration.  Well, yesterday, I cancelled my relaxer appointment for this Saturday, when I'll be 16 weeks post!! 

Now, I haven't decided when I will relax.  I'm pretty sure I do not want to go a year, but maybe sometime next month at 20 weeks or so.  

I haven't tried the braidout yet (don't want it to come out crazy and have to go to work like that), but I'm going to try doing it tomorrow night, so that I can wear it out on Saturday and Sunday.  If it looks nice, I'll alternate with that...and I should be receiving my JBCO soon, which will hopefully provide a thick enough coating for my ends --I'm using coconut oil now, but it seems so light to me.


----------



## blue_flower (Aug 6, 2009)

I got my touch-up back in mid-July so now my next one won't be do until January of next year. It shouldn't be too bad since it'll be winter.


----------



## Skyfall (Aug 6, 2009)

I was actually transitioning to natural hair but ive decided to get a relaxer, it's been 9 months


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 6, 2009)

Well i've past 16 weeks now and boy im frustrated i cant see my scalp in no way shape or form but i am trying to see if i can make it to november 1st i will be 28 weeks post so lets see how long i can hold on


----------



## *KP* (Aug 6, 2009)

I just stretched for 14 weeks but I didn't know this challenge was here.  I usually do stretch for 9-12 weeks.  I had 1.5" of growth with this stretch and I now have a few strands just lightly grazing my bra strap so I'm hoping that at the end of my next stretch (12 weeks) I will be BSL.


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 6, 2009)

aquajoyice said:


> This is also my first stretch past 8 weeks and i'm trying to make it to 6 months which means i'll texlax in October. I started out with a specific regimen of co-washing 3 days and washing one day a week. I'm currently at 16 weeks and i'm realizing that less is more. I'm detangling after deep con/washing once a week and co-washing once a week. I detanlge with my fingers everyday now to stop matting and major tangling and i'm doing protective styles everyday. I'm finding that the less manipulation is the best for my hair in it's current state because I have a ton of new growth and I still have 2 more months to go. So i'm playing it by ear.
> 
> My best piece of advice is listen to your hair. As more and more new growth comes in your hair will let you know what it needs. Try to keep the manipulation a low as possible and try not to freak out while detangling just take your time


 
Thanks for the advice.  What type of protective styles are you rocking?


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 6, 2009)

2 months into a 7 month stretch.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Aug 7, 2009)

Well ladies the day is here.....I'm relaxing, I appreciate all the help you all have given.  I've made it to 32 weeks of my 39 week stretch...

As much as I love my stylist, this isn't a good week for me to see her financially so I've called my neice (who does great relaxers as well) to come over tomorrow to put it in for me.  Only thing, I bought the relaxer today and now I'm thinking of doing it myself tonight.

Either way, I'll come back tomorrow or Sunday to tell you guys if I did it or if she did it, and I may do a thread to show my update pics.


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 8, 2009)

*deep breath*....  .... I've decided to try and stretch til December, which will put me at 6 months! I hope I can make it.... pray for me ladies.


----------



## sharifeh (Aug 8, 2009)

~NanCeBoTwin~ said:


> Well ladies the day is here.....I'm relaxing, I appreciate all the help you all have given.  I've made it to 32 weeks of my 39 week stretch...
> 
> As much as I love my stylist, this isn't a good week for me to see her financially so I've called my neice (who does great relaxers as well) to come over tomorrow to put it in for me.  Only thing, I bought the relaxer today and now I'm thinking of doing it myself tonight.
> 
> Either way, I'll come back tomorrow or Sunday to tell you guys if I did it or if she did it, and I may do a thread to show my update pics.



can't wait to hear how the relaxer turned out
let us know if you retained any growth!



Brownskinned Babydoll said:


> *deep breath*....  .... I've decided to try and stretch til December, which will put me at 6 months! I hope I can make it.... pray for me ladies.



I'm rooting for you!
good luck!


----------



## Nya33 (Aug 8, 2009)

Ok so i keep touching my hair and ng and think i have to relax, coming to 10 wks post. So ive put it in kinky twist to help me get closer to my 26 wks goal.


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 8, 2009)

I think you made it to 33 weeks post (I'm 33 weeks post today) 
Well done! And can't wait to see your progress 


~NanCeBoTwin~ said:


> Well ladies the day is here.....I'm relaxing, I appreciate all the help you all have given.  I've made it to 32 weeks of my 39 week stretch...
> 
> As much as I love my stylist, this isn't a good week for me to see her financially so I've called my neice (who does great relaxers as well) to come over tomorrow to put it in for me.  Only thing, I bought the relaxer today and now I'm thinking of doing it myself tonight.
> 
> Either way, I'll come back tomorrow or Sunday to tell you guys if I did it or if she did it, and I may do a thread to show my update pics.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 8, 2009)

~NanCeBoTwin~ said:


> Well ladies the day is here.....I'm relaxing, I appreciate all the help you all have given. I've made it to 32 weeks of my 39 week stretch...
> 
> As much as I love my stylist, this isn't a good week for me to see her financially so I've called my neice (who does great relaxers as well) to come over tomorrow to put it in for me. Only thing, I bought the relaxer today and now I'm thinking of doing it myself tonight.
> 
> Either way, I'll come back tomorrow or Sunday to tell you guys if I did it or if she did it, and I may do a thread to show my update pics.


 
Congrats NanCe, you did great. Good luck self-relaxing if you decide to do it yourself.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Aug 8, 2009)

Highly Favored8 said:


> 2 months into a 7 month stretch.


 
 Me too. I will be 8 wks in a few days... and i plan on doing 30-31 wks which is equal to 7 months.. that will put me at mid january to get a relaxer


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you ladies....

Its official my niece came over and relaxed my hair today...33 weeks post (thanks mummysgirl)...and I am very pleased.  It's after 10 here, so I'll come back tomorrow and post update pics.

Thank you ladies so much for the encouragement and support!!!!!

ETA:  From this point forward I will do 24 week stretches between each relaxer.


----------



## TdotGirl (Aug 8, 2009)

I've been watching this thread for awhile and thought I might as well join. I'm 4 months post relaxer. This is the second time that I've been 4 months post. I'm hoping to make it to 6 months post (end of September). I've been bunning, DCing and using alot of conditioners and moisturizers. I'm thinking for this month and for the month of September to wear my wigs. Wish me luck 'cause I'll need alot of it!


----------



## brittdadutchess (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm also 4 months in. But plan on relaxing at the end of august. During the last two weeks I have several events to attend and school will be starting on the 31st. this is my second longest stretch. My first was 6 months and two days. 
But I'm loving the growth.
I better see some progress!!


----------



## Bluetopia (Aug 9, 2009)

Brownskinned Babydoll said:


> *deep breath*....  .... I've decided to try and stretch til December, which will put me at 6 months! I hope I can make it.... pray for me ladies.


 
ME TOO!!!:reddancer:


----------



## SouthernStunner (Aug 9, 2009)

My DH will be deploying soon so I wont make it until NOV 7 (61 wks) like I planned.  This is because I fear with the kids running around using a chemical on my hair will not be a good idea ( might over process while watching them).  I am not taking a day off to do it so I am going to do my relaxer before he leaves and that will be 17 Oct (58 wks).  I still will be over my 1yr as planned.

I am in box braids right now and I a not taking them out 26 Sept and give my hair some TLC before relaxing 2 wks later.


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 9, 2009)

Beautiful progress!!!! I see the comparison pic in your siggy. Honestly doesn't look like the same head of hair!!!!! Well done! 24 week stretches will be so easy for you 

Please can we stretch together for your next stretch? It'll mean I'll be 57 weeks post at the end of your 24 week stretch  I'm trying to transition for *at least* 65 weeks (main goal is 79 weeks which is the weekend before my next birthday).



~NanCeBoTwin~ said:


> Thank you ladies....
> 
> Its official my niece came over and relaxed my hair today...33 weeks post (thanks mummysgirl)...and I am very pleased.  It's after 10 here, so I'll come back tomorrow and post update pics.
> 
> ...


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Aug 9, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Beautiful progress!!!! I see the comparison pic in your siggy. Honestly doesn't look like the same head of hair!!!!! Well done! 24 week stretches will be so easy for you
> 
> Please can we stretch together for your next stretch? It'll mean I'll be 57 weeks post at the end of your 24 week stretch  I'm trying to transition for *at least* 65 weeks (main goal is 79 weeks which is the weekend before my next birthday).


 
Thank you!!!  I was VERY pleased with the results needless to say!  And, yes we can stretch together this time.  You know I relied on you alot during this last stretch, I'll need you again this time around as well.


----------



## Lovestyr (Aug 9, 2009)

okay I am trying to be noisy and see how long did it take her to grow her hair this long?

Her hair is beautifulllllll!!!!!


----------



## panamoni (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

This is one challenge where reading everyone's stories really does help to keep me motivated.  I made it to 16 weeks as of this past Saturday, and now I'm officially going for 24 weeks.  But, that's it, nothing past 24 weeks.  

Actually, things are going well. My hair feels great, and the new growth is staying strong, but soft and detangled.  I'm proud of how far I've come.  

I did attempt a braidout this weekend, but it was a disaster -- too few cornrows and not catching all the hair.    It was pretty funny.  Anyway, maybe one day, I'll try again (maybe next year some time).  For now, I'm going to stick to bunning, until I get my relaxer, then do rollersets and bunning.

Have a nice day.


----------



## butterfly3582 (Aug 10, 2009)

Well I feel off.   I self relaxed in July.  I was very underprocessed and had excessive shedding.  So I braided my hair and start wearing clip ins  I did a mini corrective (only on my leave out about 3-5% of my hair) that left it better but still underprocessed.  Than I started receiving breakage.

I have decided that I am going to do a 24 week stretch which is 6 months.  My hair does not seem to really like relaxer so the less I do it the better I think. But my hair is already pretty thick from being underprocessed so I think it will be a challenge.  I am going to use emergencee tonight to try to help stop some breakage.  

I am going to the July 10 date as my last relaxer date because the mini failed corrective was on less than 95% of my hair.

I plan on 

moisturizing and sealing daily
cowashing 3-4 times a week
DC weekly
Apoghee 2 minute monthly

Leave in protein as needed. 

I also plan on wearing buns and braidouts 

wigs if I want a straight look.  

Well wish me luck


----------



## smwrigh3 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey ladies...I'm checking out or just restarting I guess.

I am about to relax my hair @ 22 weeks .. just 4 weeks shy of my 26 week goal. 

There are a couple reasons why. I think my hair is breaking and I should have done this a long time ago. I texlaxed twice before this stretch so the 3 different textures what very difficult for me. Also I am getting another sew in and I am afraid that my hair underneath will matte. So I am checking out and starting over. I think once I have a head full of straight hair I can maintain it better. 

Thanks ladies and for all of your help! Good luck to the remainers!


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 11, 2009)

9 weeks post!...  .... 17 more to go!


----------



## Jewell (Aug 11, 2009)

3 weeks in, going for ANOTHER 6 month stretch, as I loved the results of the last one, which ended with a texlax on July 22, 2009.  See ya'll with results in January 2010, but I will update in between now and then.


----------



## Stella B. (Aug 11, 2009)

WoW! This week marks the 8th month of my stretch! Where did all the time go???? I honestly never meant to go past 6 months! Once I knew I could do at least 6 months, I got my nerve up to attempt a 1 year stretch.  At least my hair is getting a nice break from the chemicals.:reddancer:Yah !!!!!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 11, 2009)

Stella B. said:


> WoW! This week marks the 8th month of my stretch! Where did all the time go???? I honestly never meant to go past 6 months! Once I knew I could do at least 6 months, I got my nerve up to attempt a 1 year stretch. At least my hair is getting a nice break from the chemicals.:reddancer:Yah !!!!!


 
Ooooh me too Stella B. I was planning to only stretch for 8 months and now I am going for a year long stretch myself. If I get there and I am not happy with my growth, then I'll stretch another 3-6 months.


----------



## LovinLea (Aug 12, 2009)

hitting the seventh month. my goal is a year, though, so i plan on putting in braids at the end of the month. i don't like the 2 month commitment to box braids, though... any ideas?


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 12, 2009)

Checking in at five months post with four more months to go. These kinky twists are soooooo fuzzy now.  I need to go wig shopping, because by September, these bad boys have got to go.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 12, 2009)

3 months in, 3 more to go.


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 15, 2009)

_*Checking in at 19 and will have my Phyto hit at 24/25 weeks...*_


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 15, 2009)

Great job MonaLisa!


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 15, 2009)

Okay, now I'm discouraged.  I was talking on the phone with my sister, and telling her about my 6 month relaxer stretch.  She literally laughed out loud and said "Yeah right! With that bad hair you got, ain't no way you gonna make it 6 months!"   Maybe I'm fooling myself...


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 15, 2009)

Brownskinned Babydoll said:


> Okay, now I'm discouraged. I was talking on the phone with my sister, and telling her about my 6 month relaxer stretch. She literally laughed out loud and said "Yeah right! With that bad hair you got, ain't no way you gonna make it 6 months!"  Maybe I'm fooling myself...


 
Please do not listen to her.  You know your hair better than anyone else.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Aug 15, 2009)

I just hit 49 weeks on yesterday.  I am sooooooo ready to take these box braids out and relax!  I am so excited to see my growth and pay wit some different styles.  Next week I will get my edges redone (3 weeks in braids) but I am a little worried about that cause the girl that does them is pregnant and due any day now.  I may see if I can catch her like early in the week.  Like that will make a difference.

I have been reading the self relaxer threads like it was a good book.  I have printed and highlighted many pages.  I am excited and scared at the same time.

Please let me make it to Oct 17!


----------



## wannabelong (Aug 15, 2009)

Brownskinned Babydoll said:


> Okay, now I'm discouraged. I was talking on the phone with my sister, and telling her about my 6 month relaxer stretch. She literally laughed out loud and said "Yeah right! With that bad hair you got, ain't no way you gonna make it 6 months!"  Maybe I'm fooling myself...


 
Don't listen to that nonsense.


----------



## Miss Monae (Aug 15, 2009)

I am in at 23 weeks...so much newgroth but I am holding strong. i have 3 more to go and I am home free...I am planning on using the Alter Ego Linange relaxer so i am excited.


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 15, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Please do not listen to her. You know your hair better than anyone else.


 


wannabelong said:


> Don't listen to that nonsense.


 

You know how it is when you're all pumped up and excited about something and someone comes along and just lets the air out of your balloon?... That's kinda how I was left feeling.


----------



## SmartyPants (Aug 15, 2009)

Miss Monae said:


> I am in at 23 weeks...so much newgroth but I am holding strong. i have 3 more to go and I am home free...I am planning on using the Alter Ego Linange relaxer so i am excited.



I can't wait for you update.


----------



## SmartyPants (Aug 15, 2009)

Brownskinned Babydoll said:


> You know how it is when you're all pumped up and excited about something and someone comes along and just lets the air out of your balloon?... That's kinda how I was left feeling.




I feel you...  this is why I don't talk to anyone but the people on this board about my hair goals.  I have a family of naysayers too!

One thing...  relax when you start having problems.  Do not continue a stretch just to prove a point to your sister.


----------



## aquajoyice (Aug 15, 2009)

Brownskinned Babydoll said:


> Okay, now I'm discouraged.  I was talking on the phone with my sister, and telling her about my 6 month relaxer stretch.  She literally laughed out loud and said "Yeah right! With that bad hair you got, ain't no way you gonna make it 6 months!"   Maybe I'm fooling myself...


Well we all know that there is no such thing as "bad" hair so don't let the haters stop you. Because once she sees the results she'll eat her words and ask you how you did it so she can try it.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 16, 2009)

Brownskinned Babydoll said:


> Okay, now I'm discouraged. I was talking on the phone with my sister, and telling her about my 6 month relaxer stretch. She literally laughed out loud and said "Yeah right! With that bad hair you got, ain't no way you gonna make it 6 months!"  Maybe I'm fooling myself...


 Awww, I'm so sorry that your own family does not share in your vision for your hair but don't worry, we're here for you and we will support and encourage you in your efforts to stretch as long as you can without breakage. By the way, your hair in your siggy does not look nappy to me. In fact, it looks beautiful and healthy. Only go as far as you can without excessive breakage, then try again to go longer next time around. You will make it eventually.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 16, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Checking in at 19 and will have my Phyto hit at 24/25 weeks...*_


 
Good job so ML.



SouthernStunner said:


> I just hit 49 weeks on yesterday. I am sooooooo ready to take these box braids out and relax! I am so excited to see my growth and pay wit some different styles. Next week I will get my edges redone (3 weeks in braids) but I am a little worried about that cause the girl that does them is pregnant and due any day now. I may see if I can catch her like early in the week. Like that will make a difference.
> 
> I have been reading the self relaxer threads like it was a good book. I have printed and highlighted many pages. I am excited and scared at the same time.
> 
> Please let me make it to Oct 17!


You did great hanging in there so long SS. Good luck self-relaxing your hair. You can do it honey. Do you want bone straight or texlaxed results?



Miss Monae said:


> I am in at 23 weeks...so much newgroth but I am holding strong. i have 3 more to go and I am home free...I am planning on using the Alter Ego Linange relaxer so i am excited.


 
You've done so well too MM. Keep it up ladies.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 16, 2009)

11 weeks post of a 30 week stretch.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 16, 2009)

If my hair is going to be healthy, I will stretch my relaxer every 4 months. I'll be using too much heat for styling if I try to go longer.


----------



## Miss Monae (Aug 16, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> I can't wait for you update.


 
I'll be sure to post when it comes...



Aggie said:


> You've done so well too MM. Keep it up ladies.


 
Thanks Aggie!


----------



## Bluetopia (Aug 16, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Checking in at 19 and will have my Phyto hit at 24/25 weeks...*_


 
great job MonaLisa but I've always wondered about your siggie. 

why wouldnt u recommend others use phyto even tho you use it?

i texlaxed with it on july 1st and want to know if im doing something wrong erplexed


----------



## PGirl (Aug 16, 2009)

Brownskinned Babydoll said:


> Okay, now I'm discouraged. I was talking on the phone with my sister, and telling her about my 6 month relaxer stretch. She literally laughed out loud and said "Yeah right! With that bad hair you got, ain't no way you gonna make it 6 months!"  Maybe I'm fooling myself...


 
I had to learn the hard way not to talk to people about what I am doing.  The best way to show them is to *SHOW* them!  My hair has completely turned around since I have started my journey and stretching is helping me quite a bit.  I am at 19 weeks and going strong.

What is really helping me the most is co-washing and twist outs!  I can't believe how much better my hair is doing without shampoo.  I'm gonna make it to 26 weeks or bust!

Let your dreams be yours!


----------



## Shana' (Aug 16, 2009)

So I relaxed after 30 weeks, on 8/2. I self-relaxed with the help of SO and it came out really well. Sorry no pics bc Im in the process of unpacking after my move. 

I rejoining the challange at 2 weeks post. I will relax between 20 and 24 weeks post or I may transition. I have no idea.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 16, 2009)

Shana' said:


> So I relaxed after 30 weeks, on 8/2. I self-relaxed with the help of SO and it came out really well. Sorry no pics bc Im in the process of unpacking after my move.
> 
> I rejoining the challange at 2 weeks post. I will relax between 20 and 24 weeks post or I may transition. I have no idea.


 
Congrats on your successful 30 week stretch Shana and welcome back.


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 16, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> I feel you... this is why I don't talk to anyone but the people on this board about my hair goals. I have a family of naysayers too!
> 
> One thing... relax when you start having problems. Do not continue a stretch just to prove a point to your sister.


 


aquajoyice said:


> Well we all know that there is no such thing as "bad" hair so don't let the haters stop you. Because once she sees the results she'll eat her words and ask you how you did it so she can try it.


 


Aggie said:


> Awww, I'm so sorry that your own family does not share in your vision for your hair but don't worry, we're here for you and we will support and encourage you in your efforts to stretch as long as you can without breakage. By the way, your hair in your siggy does not look nappy to me. In fact, it looks beautiful and healthy. Only go as far as you can without excessive breakage, then try again to go longer next time around. You will make it eventually.


 
You ladies are so inspiring and supportive! It's a shame that "strangers" can show more support and encouragement than one's own family. You guys rock!


----------



## Encore (Aug 16, 2009)

Sign me up 

Is it too late?? I wanna go as long as I can, between December 2009(6 months) and June 2010 (1 year)
I did a 14 week one in Jan and I learned A LOT. the growth was beautiful !!

I had a BAD set back and a lost all that I retained so..I'm in nurture mode and ready to stretch as long as possible while K.I.S. When it gets cold I will be bunning and hiding my hair whenever I am out of my house. Hopefully By Spring my hair will have regrown and is healthy.


----------



## panamoni (Aug 17, 2009)

Brownskinned Babydoll said:


> Okay, now I'm discouraged. I was talking on the phone with my sister, and telling her about my 6 month relaxer stretch. She literally laughed out loud and said "Yeah right! With that bad hair you got, ain't no way you gonna make it 6 months!"  Maybe I'm fooling myself...


 Sorry your sister said that to you.  Your hair looks beautiful to me.  If you've found the right products, you can make the stretch 6 months, 1 year, or however long you want.  Don't be discouraged by her.  Do what's best for you.  She'll see your results when it's time.  

ETA: Happy hair growing!!

I told my sister about LHCF last week and she went to the site, came back to me and said, "is that just a forum with strangers asking each other how they do their hair?" and laughed about it implying that there was no "professional" advice to be gained.  So, from now on, I'm going to just keep my mouth closed about it and let everyone see my results.


----------



## panamoni (Aug 17, 2009)

Checking in at 17 weeks post -- 24 weeks will be October 3rd.  Can't wait to wear my hair down again...Though the bun is not as dreadful as it once was to me.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 17, 2009)

Just checking in ladies....I did a corrective relaxer last Friday(3 months and a week or two shy of 4 months) and this time around my goal is to stretch for 6 months.


----------



## sylver2 (Aug 17, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> I feel you...  this is why I don't talk to anyone but the people on this board about my hair goals.  I have a family of naysayers too!
> 
> One thing...  relax when you start having problems.  Do not continue a stretch just to prove a point to your sister.




yeh i hardly  ever talk to anyone off the board about hair stuff.  they seriously just don't understand.


MonaLisa said:


> _*Checking in at 19 and will have my Phyto hit at 24/25 weeks...*_



damn...niiiiiice.  everything ok..no breakage or knotting?


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 17, 2009)

Ok, I'm re-excited! I'm 10 weeks post.... and I've NEVER gone beyond 10 weeks before.


----------



## aquajoyice (Aug 17, 2009)

panamoni said:


> Checking in at 17 weeks post -- 24 weeks will be October 3rd.  Can't wait to wear my hair down again...Though the bun is not as dreadful as it once was to me.


Good job Panamoni, i'm also at 17 weeks and will be 18 and feel you on the whole bun thing. I'll be texlaxing in Oct and can't wait to see the results!


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm at week 21 and just itching to get a touch- up. I miss my hair so much. I am trying to get to a minimum of 30 weeks before considering a retouch


----------



## pri (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm at 20wks will be 21 on Sat and I've decided to transition. I'm looking forward to the cold weather so I can start washing my hair 1x a wk again.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Aug 19, 2009)

Checking in at 9 wks... I am stretching for 30 wks at least... My new growth feels different and softer than usual since i started using WEN and OCT.. I cant even tell where the New growth stops and my relaxed hair begins.. So far it's a breeze.. I might even go past 30 wks.


----------



## Zaz (Aug 19, 2009)

I've been eying this thread for a while, didn't wanna post till I was further in. I'm brand new to all this hair stuff so this is my first stretch ever, I used to relax every 3 to 4 weeks I actually don't mind my new growth an don't try to tame my edges in any way so it's been pretty easy for me.
OK, so I'm 3 months in (about 15 weeks) and don't plan on relaxing till December. If it's still as easy as it is now, I'll keep going to next May for a one year stretch


----------



## bestblackgirl (Aug 19, 2009)

zazou583 said:


> I've been eying this thread for a while, didn't wanna post till I was further in. I'm brand new to all this hair stuff so this is my first stretch ever, I used to relax every 3 to 4 weeks I actually don't mind my new growth an don't try to tame my edges in any way so it's been pretty easy for me.
> OK, so I'm 3 months in (about 15 weeks) and don't plan on relaxing till December. If it's still as easy as it is now, I'll keep going to next May for a one year stretch


 

Wow that is great for your first time...Considering you've been relaxing 3-4 wks...can we be buddies.. I am planning on relaxing around the same time as you.. Jan '10 or May '10 depending on whether my hair continues to behave so well as it is doing now


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 21, 2009)

Bluetopia said:
			
		

> great job MonaLisa but I've always wondered about your siggie.
> why wouldnt u recommend others use phyto even tho you use it?
> i texlaxed with it on july 1st and want to know if im doing something wrong


 
_*Thank you *_

_* I had to look at your join date, I'm like oh, she doesn't know about the dog out period of the product.  Used to get dogged so bad on here, I could no longer feel comfortable recommending it to anyone.  Hence, I use it, I don't recommend that you do ;*  [u can check some old Phyto threads]   Congrats on your texlax *_




sylver2 said:


> yeh i hardly ever talk to anyone off the board about hair stuff. they seriously just don't understand.
> 
> 
> _*damn...niiiiiice. everything ok..no breakage or knotting?*_




_*No major breakage...some slight shedding, some slight knotting, but I work through them.  You know I don't have that thick hair like you chica.*_

_*Having the hairveda and especially the Qhemet products and KBB hair milk have been a great help.*_

_*I keep it so minimal, I haven't really been into the hair. I just do not have the time. My health/work and school have been at the top at the list this year.  I wash/condition/moisturize/braid/leave alone.  Same routine until I do it again.*_

_*Checking in at 20 wks.  Debating the 24-26 week touch up time - Maxwell is throwing me off.  But I could always wig it for concert if I'm not having any trouble and make the full 26 weeks.  Taking it week by week.*_

_*Hugs*_
_**_

*Shout out to Shay and Aggie -- thank you for the support! *


----------



## Zaz (Aug 21, 2009)

bestblackgirl said:


> ..can we be buddies..


Sure, I'd love to have a stretching buddy . 
The only reason why I'd get it done so often is my hair grows pretty fast and is coarse, and whenever I had a glimpse of new growth someone in my family, aunt, mom, cousin... would be like damn you need a perm. And since I'm pretty laid back about my hair, I don't really keep up with it so I'd just take their word for it and go ahead and relax. I have a huge family so it's always someone's bday, graduation... so I'd get a relaxer every month, sometimes even less time in between


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 21, 2009)

8 months (35 weeks) post checking in...


----------



## PurAngl1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Is it too late to join? This will be my first challenge ever and my first stretch. My last relaxer was July 17th and I don't want to relax until January for my birthday!!! I can't wait and I hope I will be able to tame my NG. I have super coarse, thick hair. But I am ready for the challenge.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 23, 2009)

I believe I will be hitting 2 months post this week.  I am seeing new growth a little earlier than I normally do.  I would normally see it/feel it about week 7 or 8.  This time around it was around week 5.  Today I've got hand in hair syndrome.  I keep messing with the new growth.  I guess I'm just excited about what the future holds.


----------



## Bluetopia (Aug 23, 2009)

I dont want to start a new thread so i thought id ask this on a few existing threads....

*Can you transition w/o a BC if your hair is mildly texturized?*

My hair was texturized on July 1st and I immediately missed my new growth but loved how the texturizer did make my hair more manageable.

Now I've found a hair routine that has my hair moisturized so well that my ng and my texturized hair run seamlessly into each other (i mean seeeeamlessly!)

so my thought is....i dont have to texturize anymore 

i can just keep growing my hair to my goal of WL, and get trims as needed (which is like once maybe twice a year max)

if i want straight hair i can get it blown and/or rollerset....

but on the regular im usually in protective styles and have no problem with that.

in the winter around the holidays i may take it easy and get braids for a while so i dont have to worry about my hair while traveling to see my friends and family.

basically - my texturized/new growth hair works fine for me and i have no interest in ever being bonelaxed.

*so can i just stay like this....and not BC and just go about my business?*

i guess technically this would be considered the longest transition ever because after 5+ years a good portion of my texlaxed hair would have been slowly trimmed off due to maintenance trims.

has anyone ever done it this way?

i'll start a new thread if i have to but hopefully you ladies can shed some light


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 23, 2009)

^^I'm sure there are people that are texturized or texlaxed on here that transitioned to natural.  I'm currently texlaxed and am in the process of transitioning.  My transition will be 1.5-2 years.  I plan to slowly trim a long the way. I will not bc.  So I personally say yes you can do it.


----------



## JA Girl (Aug 23, 2009)

Count me in... last relaxer 5/15/09... trying not to comb too much!!!!


----------



## Bluetopia (Aug 23, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> ^^I'm sure there are people that are texturized or texlaxed on here that transitioned to natural. I'm currently texlaxed and am in the process of transitioning. My transition will be 1.5-2 years. I plan to slowly trim a long the way. I will not bc. So I personally say yes you can do it.


 
oh good! we can be hair buddies!!!

since i dont trim that often im gonna have this hair for a loooong time.

who's to say that after stretching for a year like Sylver2 I wont just be like :scratchch one day and texlax?

i honestly dont know. 

this will either be an epically long transition or a really impressive stretch. 

All i know is that thick, soft, healthy WL hair is my goal and I'm not "big chopping" anything till I get there.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 23, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> oh good! we can be hair buddies!!!
> 
> since i dont trim that often im gonna have this hair for a loooong time.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like a plan.  I haven't trimmed my hair since starting this journey.  I will most likely do my first trim in Dec of this year or early 2010. I may wait longer bc I'm bunned up or in twistouts most times.  My shrinkage is ridiculous so I can only imagine what that would look like as a natural.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 23, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Checking in at 20 wks. Debating the 24-26 week touch up time - Maxwell is throwing me off. But I could always wig it for concert if I'm not having any trouble and make the full 26 weeks. Taking it week by week.*_
> 
> _*Hugs*_
> _**_
> ...


 
You're welcomed Mona.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 23, 2009)

Checking in also: I am officially 7 months post as of yesterday. 5 more to go.


----------



## sharifeh (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm 12 weeks post as of friday and I'm shedding like a dog in the shower! anyone recommend a garlic shampoo or condish? does that help?
I really just hate cleaning up the shower after I shed so much lol...


----------



## LovinLea (Aug 24, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> 8 months (35 weeks) post checking in...


 
i'm right behind ya at 32 weeks


----------



## panamoni (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm 18 weeks post!!  
Doing fine -- bunning daily.  Switching the side the part is on weekly.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 24, 2009)

sharifeh said:


> I'm 12 weeks post as of friday and I'm shedding like a dog in the shower! anyone recommend a garlic shampoo or condish? does that help?
> I really just hate cleaning up the shower after I shed so much lol...


 
Try Alter Ego Garlic Treatment form www.bluebeez.com. I have a simple garlic treatment recipe in my fotki recipe album if you need something to use right away and it's cost effective too.


----------



## Bluetopia (Aug 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Checking in also: I am officially 7 months post as of yesterday. 5 more to go.


 
i am dumbstruck, amazed, inspired and impressed!

folks like you make me want to aim for a 12 months stretch too.

im aiming for 6 months and then plan to assess if i want to go for a longer stint or just transition altogether.


----------



## LovinLea (Aug 24, 2009)

i was having a problem with my NG always being dry and there is such a simple, simple solution: stop using shampoo.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 24, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> i am dumbstruck, amazed, inspired and impressed!
> 
> folks like you make me want to aim for a 12 months stretch too.
> 
> im aiming for 6 months and then plan to assess if i want to go for a longer stint or just transition altogether.


 

Thanks Bluetopia. That's what I did. I was only going to stretch 6 months, then it changed to 8 months, then 12 months. Now when I get to 12 months, I'll re-assess and see if I want to go even longer - like 15 or 18 months. We shall see.


----------



## LatterGlory (Aug 24, 2009)

Sign me up!

I'm already 9 months post ( at least )... Aiming for December 09 or Jan 2010.

If I post a pic it will be in its curly state, stopped roller setting about 3 months in, so no heat for me.

My ends are texlaxed ( undeprocessed ) so I've finally learned how to get away with W&Gs without breakage ( lost 2 inches in learning process ).

For tools/products I use check out my public profile under visitor messages.

Regimen: 

1.Condition hair, detangle with ebonite ( hard rubber ) seamless comb in shower, make loose bun and hold with one 2-2.5 inch ball tipped hair pin.

2. Then shower etc, remove pin, rinse gently, blot dry with towel hair is still very damp but not dripping wet.

3. Spritz with either Juices and Berries or homemade concoction seal with a bit of oil(s).

4. Air dry hair on its own or with a fan.

5. At night make loose pony tail on top of head with satin scrunchie after applying afro detangler root to tip/ LIGHTLY spritz hair ends seal with a tip of oil, baggy ends, tie hair with Stay On Satin Scarf.

6. In the morning take hair down spritz and fluff.

Do #5-6 for 2-4 days depending on if I sweat or not ( hair has to smell yummy ) / until next conditioner wash.

P.S Sometimes I use AO B5 Design Gel on natural hair for extra definition.


----------



## PGirl (Aug 24, 2009)

20 weeks Post!  6 more weeks to go.  Pre-poo with oil and Co-washing is my friend!  Go away shampoo!  Booo!


----------



## sylver2 (Aug 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Checking in also: I am officially 7 months post as of yesterday. 5 more to go.



u go girl! u are doing it!!  how's the NG??  any matting or dryness?  how have u been wearing it?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 24, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> u go girl! u are doing it!! how's the NG?? any matting or dryness? how have u been wearing it?


 
Thank you Sylver. Your compliments and encouragement means a lot to me. Actually the new growth is not doing too bad anymore. Porosity Control Conditioner is helping me a great deal to make detangling easier. I realized that I can't seem to detangle my hair while dried anymore without losing some hair, except if I detangle it before washing and DCing. On wet hair saturated in conditioner and oil though, detangling seem like a breeze.

I don't get any matting or dryness because recently I've been keeping it in 6-8 large braids under a wig daily and I would wash/cowash it this way too once a week to 10 days. I use a liquid spray moisturizer to keep it moisturized every other day. I will be getting some extension braids in a week or two which I'll wear for about 6 weeks.  

I am so happy I found something that works for me in this stretch. I don't leave it out now because I am in the "Hide your hair" challenge for 6 months as well. So the wigs and braids are working very well at the moment. My new growth is actually pretty manageable with htis regimen for now. 

Thanks again for all your support honey.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 24, 2009)

PGirl said:


> 20 weeks Post! 6 more weeks to go. Pre-poo with oil and Co-washing is my friend! *Go away shampoo! Booo*!


 
This is too funny PGirl. I am trying to reduce pooing my hair as well. I only use shampoo every other wash now or twice a month compared to twice a week when I first started my hair journey. Working on once a month pooing...


----------



## Aggie (Aug 24, 2009)

LovinLea said:


> i was having a problem with my NG always being dry and there is such a simple, simple solution: stop using shampoo.


 
I am beginning to feel the same way about shampooing my hair LovinLea. I have noticed that my new growth is not as dry as when I use shampoo on my hair no matter how moisturizing it's supposed to be. I may start adding some light natural oils to all of them and see if that makes a difference at all.

BY the way LL, your new growth is so pretty.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out how to get rid of all this poo I have because I barely use it.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 24, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to get rid of all this poo I have because I barely use it.


 
Try using them as hand soap or even as a body wash. I use them this way myself because I too am trying to use them up in different ways. I do not use them in my delicate feminine area (I already have a soap designed for that area), just everywhere else. It works.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Try using them as hand soap or even as a body wash. I use them this way myself because I too am trying to use them up in different ways. I do not use them in my delicate feminine area (I already have a soap designed for that area), just everywhere else. It works.


 
LC over in the Use 1 Buy 1 thread suggested I do the same with condishes I don't want anymore.  I've gotten rid of a few that way.  The ones I have don't have SLS so that's great for my skin.


----------



## Zaz (Aug 26, 2009)

I decided to flat iron my hair for a length check today, after I was done blow drying I come out of the bathroom to get a comb from my mom's room. My hair gets pretty poufy and big when I blow dry. So my mom, who doesn't quite get the concept of stretching, looks at me and goes wow, I guess your hair is fully natural now (I'm only 3 months post)! Then she hits me with the old, you should let me trim your ends, it'll grow faster that way. I say no thanks, so she takes about 3" from my ends and says, this is all I'd cut. I said no thanks, I'll just leave it alone for a bit. On the plus side, I'm grazing APL now, not quite full APL but getting there 
1st pic is from 3 months ago, second pic is today


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 26, 2009)

zazou583 said:


> 1st pic is from 3 months ago, second pic is today


 
You are doing a great job with your hair


----------



## yellow08 (Aug 26, 2009)

Good idea, she has great hair!


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 26, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Try using them as hand soap or even as a body wash. I use them this way myself because I too am trying to use them up in different ways. *I do not use them in my delicate feminine area (I already have a soap designed for that area*), just everywhere else. It works.


 

_*I don't know if it's because I had a long day at work and I'm tired...*_

_*but I just bust out laughing ...*_

_*'the delicate feminine area' just made the giggles come from nowhere... *_

_*Do ya thang stretching gangsta! *_



			
				Shay said:
			
		

> I'm trying to figure out how to get rid of all this poo I have because I barely use it.


 
_*@ Shay...I only have one poo that I really use - which is the Hairveda Amala, when I want a clarifying feeling, but doesn't dry my hair out. I have two more bottles in storage. That poo seems like it lasts fo eva...cause u don't need a lot. *_

_*The green label CON is for the special occasion trips to the Domican salon, because if they had a poo that didn't produce suds, it would befuddle them..and it's gentle so I can use that.*_

_*I'm pretty much a WEN chick for cleansing.  Good luck with your poo depletion.*_

*Wait...*


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 26, 2009)

Checking in at 11 weeks post... the longest I've EVER stretched! 

Detangling is a beast though... may have to cut back on my beloved cowashing


----------



## Aggie (Aug 26, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*I don't know if it's because I had a long day at work and I'm tired...*_
> 
> _*but I just bust out laughing ...*_
> 
> ...


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 26, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*@ Shay...I only have one poo that I really use - which is the Hairveda Amala, when I want a clarifying feeling, but doesn't dry my hair out. I have two more bottles in storage. That poo seems like it lasts fo eva...cause u don't need a lot. *_
> 
> _*The green label CON is for the special occasion trips to the Domican salon, because if they had a poo that didn't produce suds, it would befuddle them..and it's gentle so I can use that.*_
> 
> ...


 
It is funny you say that because I was planning to start only using Hairveda's Shikakai bar.  I haven't even used one just assuming it will be good.  We know I'm a Hairveda stan....Good idea alternating bw the bar and poo I should be good to go.


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> It is funny you say that because I was planning to start only using Hairveda's Shikakai bar. I haven't even used one just assuming it will be good. We know I'm a Hairveda stan....Good idea alternating bw the bar and poo I should be good to go.


 
_*Sounds like a good plan*_...


----------



## aquajoyice (Aug 27, 2009)

Checking in at officially 19 weeks!!! I can't believe i've made it this far  I love the results after co-washing with VO5 Moisture Milks. I detangle while i'm applying in sections and then rinse and slick back and wrap my hair. My hair looks like I relaxed in the morning it's awesome!


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 27, 2009)

aquajoyice said:


> Checking in at officially *19 weeks*!!! I can't believe i've made it this far  I love the results after co-washing with VO5 Moisture Milks. I detangle while i'm applying in sections and then rinse and slick back and wrap my hair. My hair looks like I relaxed in the morning it's awesome!


Yay! Keep it up


----------



## panamoni (Aug 27, 2009)

aquajoyice said:


> Checking in at officially 19 weeks!!! I can't believe i've made it this far  I love the results after co-washing with VO5 Moisture Milks. I detangle while i'm applying in sections and then rinse and slick back and wrap my hair. My hair looks like I relaxed in the morning it's awesome!


 Wooohooooooooooooo  Congratulations!!!  I'll be 19 weeks on Saturday.  Isn't it great?  

I'm so glad I didn't give up a few weeks ago when I was having the hardest time managing my new growth.  As I've kept practicing, and trying new things, it's become a breeze (the kitchen is not quite a breeze, but hey)!!  My ponytails and new growth are flat.  Looks like I'm almost freshly relaxed too!!

Are you going to 24 weeks?


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 27, 2009)

I fell off the wagon. I stretched for 16 weeks. I'm happy I did.... Now I'm going to do it again.


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 27, 2009)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I fell off the wagon. I stretched for 16 weeks. I'm happy I did.... Now I'm going to do it again.


 
Its so funny, because everytime I end my stretch...the very next thing I think is, "Damn, another count down? I am doing it all over again?"


----------



## bedazzled (Aug 30, 2009)

21 weeks post! I am sad. I miss my hair (theyre still in twists). Idk why I have the urge to relax being that I dont even have to DEAL with my new growth. I guess I just want to see the progress but I know that in april 2010 itll be worth it to just wait & see all of the growth (& thickness)! *I always have these dreams though that in april, i get my relaxer and there is no change.*


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 30, 2009)

Today is the first time in a couple of months that I've blown my hair straight and flat-ironed it a little.  My bonelaxed ends were a little see-thru, and I couldn't resist hacking off almost an inch.  It kinda made me sad because it "seems" as if I'm not making any progress in length (which can't be the case because I have an insane amount of NG and haven't been experiencing any breakage).  But I have to admit that it looks "thicker" with the trim.  I'm guessing that I won't make BSL by December like I hoped.


----------



## Cincysweetie (Aug 30, 2009)

May I please be added to this challenge?

I am 20 weeks post.  I'm considering a long-term transition...we'll see though...after the hellacious hair care weekend I just had, I don't know how much longer I can do this.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Aug 31, 2009)

Checking in at 11 wks... and going strong. My hair is currently braided without extension.... I'll keep it for about 10 days and take them out and wear a braid out for first day of class. Then wash and repeat the process until December


----------



## shamarie (Aug 31, 2009)

You go GIRLS!!!!! you all are  doing so good!!!!!!


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 3, 2009)

OK...  ya'll the family naysayers are butting in!!!!

I'll be seven weeks post tomorrow.  I have anywhere from 3/4 inch to 1 and 1/2 inches of new growth depending on where you measure my growth (I started using MN again)--which is actually almost as much growth as I had when I relaxed at 14 weeks last time.

My mom chimed in this morning that I need a relaxer.  This time things are going much better since I threw the Aphogee in the trash and discovered French Perm Stabilizer Plus.  I am not having any problems and I have been wearing phony buns so I do look professional when I am working.  But I know she is going to spend the next month bugging me.

I had planned to relax the week before Christmas which will put me at 22 weeks post.  But if I am still not getting any breakage by then, I may try to take it to April 30th which will put me at 41 weeks post.  I sort of put her off by saying I may be transitioning back to natural (I'm not) but I may get it flat-ironed for Thanksgiving and Christmas.  That shut her up for today, but I know she is going to bring it up again.

Give me strength!!!!!


----------



## Closeout (Sep 3, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> OK... ya'll the family naysayers are butting in!!!!
> 
> I'll be seven weeks post tomorrow. I have anywhere from 3/4 inch to 1 and 1/2 inches of new growth depending on where you measure my growth (I started using MN again)--which is actually almost as much growth as I had when I relaxed at 14 weeks last time.
> 
> ...


Hang in there!!
have u tried risk smother ? it really gets the new growth to lay FLAT. you can also try the scarf method!


----------



## sylver2 (Sep 3, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> OK...  ya'll the family naysayers are butting in!!!!
> 
> I'll be seven weeks post tomorrow.  I have anywhere from 3/4 inch to 1 and 1/2 inches of new growth depending on where you measure my growth (I started using MN again)--which is actually almost as much growth as I had when I relaxed at 14 weeks last time.
> 
> ...



u r doing well  don't even pay attention to what your mom says.  i had to do the same on my 1 year stretch.  i couldn't believe it when even my most militant, back to Africa, public enemy uncle was like when u gonna do something with your hair
I was like whatever..its because they are not use to seeing us like that.  alwyas with the silky straight..so anything else on us is not doing our hair or needing a relaxer


----------



## Aspire (Sep 3, 2009)

OK - 8 weeks today.  4 more to go to reach my normal 12 weeks.  DCing with Brahmi, Cassia and AOHSR overnight.  That should hook me up (I hope).


----------



## Zaz (Sep 4, 2009)

Checking in at 17 weeks post, so far so good, I've had no real setbacks to speak of. Hair got overmoisturised last week and I nipped it in the but with Kpak, LOVE that stuff . Don't think I'll have any problems making it to December (7 months, 32 weeks).


----------



## Bluetopia (Sep 4, 2009)

zazou583 said:


> Checking in at 17 weeks post, so far so good, I've had no real setbacks to speak of. Hair got overmoisturised last week and I nipped it in the but with Kpak, LOVE that stuff . Don't think I'll have any problems making it to December *(7 months, 32 weeks).*


 
32 weeks is 8 months not 7.....dont sell urself short a whole month


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 4, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> *32 weeks is 8 months not 7*.....dont sell urself short a whole month



At 32 weeks, I was 7.5 months post. 
I thought the exact same thing you just stated but there are 52 weeks in a year, divide that by 4 (i.e. 4 weeks in a month), that's 13... but there are 12 months in a year. So the easy thing to do is count months on the same day of each month.

E.g. In my case, December 20th (date of last relaxer) - September 20th is 9 months, which will be 39 weeks. October 20th (10 months/43 weeks), Nov 20th (11 months/48 weeks), Dec 20th (12 months/52 weeks).

^^ 
Sorry for my detailed but crazy explanation.


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 4, 2009)

Checking in @ 37 weeks post, I'm 2 weeks & 2 days away from being 9 months post. Yay!

KUTGW ladies.


----------



## Zaz (Sep 4, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> 32 weeks is 8 months not 7.....dont sell urself short a whole month


Lol, I go by the date on the calendar, so 32 weeks will put me at 7 months and 10 days, not even 7 1/2 months. But thanks though, it's my 1st stretch ever so I started patting myself on the back from month #2


----------



## Aggie (Sep 4, 2009)

zazou583 said:


> Lol, I go by the date on the calendar, so 32 weeks is only 7 months and 10 days, not even 7 1/2 months. But thanks though, it's my 1st stretch ever so I started patting myself on the back from month #2


 
Our stretch is the same length of time zazou - I am 32 weeks and 1 day post myself. How long are you ultimately going for? 

I am attempting a year for starters but if my new growth allows me to go even longer, then I would. 

My ultimate aim is to stretch for 18-20 months but sometimes I wonder if that's just wishful thinking on my part, IDK. We shall see .


----------



## Zaz (Sep 4, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Our stretch is the same length of time zazou - I am 32 weeks and 1 day post myself. How long are you ultimately going for?
> 
> I am attempting a year for starters but if my new growth allows me to go even longer, then I would.
> 
> My ultimate aim is to stretch for 18-20 months but sometimes I wonder if that's just wishful thinking on my part, IDK. We shall see .



I'm actually only 17 weeks post Aggie, when I finally relax I _will be_ 32 weeks. I realised my last post might be a bit misleading if you hadn't read my previous one and Bluetopia's response so I edited it.


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 4, 2009)

*....checking in at 22 weeks.... 

Congrats to all hanging in there...*


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 4, 2009)

13 weeks post.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 4, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> At 32 weeks, I was 7.5 months post.
> I thought the exact same thing you just stated but there are 52 weeks in a year, divide that by 4 (i.e. 4 weeks in a month), that's 13... but there are 12 months in a year. So the easy thing to do is count months on the same day of each month.
> 
> E.g. In my case, December 20th (date of last relaxer) - September 20th is 9 months, which will be 39 weeks. October 20th (10 months/43 weeks), Nov 20th (11 months/48 weeks), Dec 20th (12 months/52 weeks).
> ...


 
This is how I calculate my stretch as well. If I calculate it by the week, I will end up with 52 weeks divided by 4 = 13 months instead of 12 so I calculate from the date of each month from my last relaxer. Therefore, 32 weeks for me does equal 7.5 months.


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Sep 5, 2009)

I fell off the bandwagon and was run over by it. I gave in and relaxed at 12 weeks post.  Been going through a lot of emotional and life challenges lately and don't have the focus to deal with 2 inches of NG right now. On a more positive note, this is the longest stretch I've ever done (the most prior to this one was 10 weeks once).  I was a faithful 4-5 week chick.  Next time hopefully I can make it longer.  I plan to shoot for at least 14 this time if not more.


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 5, 2009)

~Hair~Fetish~ said:


> On a more positive note, this is the longest stretch I've ever done (the most prior to this one was 10 weeks once). I was a faithful 4-5 week chick. Next time hopefully I can make it longer. I plan to shoot for at least 14 this time if not more.


 
You didn't fall off anything. Stretching 12 weeks as opposed to 5 weeks is a HUGE deal.  This time you relaxed at 12, next time 14, then 16.  We are all taking our baby steps in this journey together.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 5, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> *....checking in at 22 weeks.... *
> 
> *Congrats to all hanging in there...*


 

Congrats to you too Mona. You are holding up pretty good yourself. I am so pproud of you girlie.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 5, 2009)

zazou583 said:


> I'm actually only 17 weeks post Aggie, when I finally relax I _will be_ 32 weeks. I realised my last post might be a bit misleading if you hadn't read my previous one and Bluetopia's response so I edited it.


 
My apologies zazou. None the less, you are doing pretty good so far at 17 weeks. Keep it up.


----------



## Bluetopia (Sep 5, 2009)

When it comes to hair goals...to each their own.

The thing is tho....I've always been obsessed with numbers (it was my major for a few semesters till i moved on to Writing) and because the Modern western calendar months span varying timeframes (i.e., some are 28 days, while others are 30 and 31) 

for the sake of consistancy...when keeping a log of time the preferred metrics for a month is 4 weeks. meaning 32 weeks = 8 months

and to clarify your point below...*Fun Fact:* if you counted up all the 29ths, 30ths, 31sts of each month that *would* make a calendar year 13 perfect 28days months. 



MummysGirl said:


> At 32 weeks, I was 7.5 months post.
> I thought the exact same thing you just stated but there are 52 weeks in a year, divide that by 4 (i.e. 4 weeks in a month), *that's 13... but there are 12 months in a year. *So the easy thing to do is count months on the same day of each month.


 


zazou583 said:


> Lol, I go by the date on the calendar, so 32 weeks will put me at 7 months and 10 days, not even 7 1/2 months. But thanks though, it's my 1st stretch ever so I started patting myself on the back from month #2


 
The fact that a year is really 13 months but we spread out the 4 extra weeks in order to keep it at 12....was the subject of one of my term papers (fascinating stuff)

So yeah...(for me) using calendar dates is flawed...

Zazou, if you stretched from December 1st to January 1st that is *not* the same as if I stretched February 1st - March 1st

Dec-Jan is 31 days while the Feb- Mar is 28 (and sometimes 29) 

Even tho on the _calendar _it looked like we were stretching for the same amount of time.....in real life you stretched a half a week longer than i did. 

For a short stretches this is just splitting hairs.....but if we were both doing Longterm stretches (which is the topic of this board)...all those lost half weeks would add up....and because _you_ were using the calendar while i was counting weeks....you could actually end up stretching a full 1-2 weeks longer than I did even tho we'd both be "claiming" the same stretch. erplexed

For the sake of consistancy...32 weeks is considered 8 months irregardless of the variables brought into the mix based on what months those weeks encompass. (hope that makes sense)

I texlaxed Wed July 1st so every Wednesday I count as a week and every 4 weeks I count as a month no matter what the fluid "date" is. 

Using a calendar my 6 months stretch would appear to be Jan 1st but in reality 24 weeks is really Decemeber 16th *a full 2 weeks earlierthan the calendar would have you think.* 

But like I said..numbers are my thing  and I'm super OCD about this stuff.....to each their own  if you see it as 7 months thats fine


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 5, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> When it comes to hair goals...to each their own.
> 
> The thing is tho....I've always been obsessed with numbers (it was my major for a few semesters till i moved on to Writing) and because the Modern western calendar months span varying timeframes (i.e., some are 28 days, while others are 30 and 31)
> 
> ...



*OK...  Who invited the Egghead to the thread?

*I'm just kidding !  I used to teach statistics at the uni-level so I found your discussion fascinating.  My tracker uses the 1 month according to the DATE system.  However, when I post I always count my weeks according to the DAY I last relaxed.


----------



## Bluetopia (Sep 5, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> *OK... Who invited the Egghead to the thread?*
> 
> I'm just kidding ! I used to teach statistics at the uni-level so I found your discussion fascinating. My tracker uses the 1 month according to the DATE system. However, when I post I always count my weeks according to the DAY I last relaxed.


 




i know right? if my brain had an off button things could be so much simpler. when it comes to calculators, calendars, etc i have some serious Rainman tendencies.

i sure the poor girl who originally posted is like "what in the  is Bluetopia on?"

What can I say....nerds like pretty hair too. lol 

Stretching aint a game. i just want folks to get the most bang for their buck.


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol, it's ok, I totally totally understand. We all have our obsessions  

But.... 28 days*13 months = 364 days, not 365 or 366(leap year) 

Anyway, I usually say I am *x* weeks post and use my ticker as a guideline for the time in months, weeks and days.

Good luck with your stretch 

P.S. I am exactly 37 weeks post today, yay!



Bluetopia said:


> When it comes to hair goals...to each their own.
> 
> The thing is tho....I've always been obsessed with numbers (it was my major for a few semesters till i moved on to Writing) and because the Modern western calendar months span varying timeframes (i.e., some are 28 days, while others are 30 and 31)
> 
> ...


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 5, 2009)

Ya'll are killing me with all this math.  My ticker goes by date.  I last relaxed on July 1st.  Things are going really well so far. The past 2 days have been great hair days.  Granted I've only been bunning but I love buns so I am good.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 5, 2009)

Will soon be 14 weeks post tomorrow.


----------



## Bluetopia (Sep 5, 2009)

Your absolutely right. there are enough weeks in a calendar for 13 perfect months AND an extra day. 

Adding a whole day every 4 years and spreading the other extra days from the "13th month" around...all lend to balance out the imperfections of the western calendar. Because the purpose of the western (solar) calendar is to ensure that the seasons show up around the same time of year, *not lunar accuracy*. 

And as you know there are many other calendars currently being used these days as well....(islamic calendars, jewish calendars...etc)

*even more reason why i stick to weeks....*

speaking of which.....ive probably told u this before but 37 weeks is hella impressive!!!

i just realized i was at 9.5 weeks today and cant believe how fast the time has flown. I think its a mental thing. 

if you are determined and are surrounded by folks who are thriving....stretching isnt so impossible after all. i honestly dont know if i'll ever texturize again...and if i do...it'll be no time soon





MummysGirl said:


> Lol, it's ok, I totally totally understand. We all have our obsessions
> 
> But.... 28 days*13 months = 364 days, not 365 or 366(leap year)
> 
> ...


----------



## Bluetopia (Sep 5, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Ya'll are killing me with all this math. My ticker goes by date. I last relaxed on July 1st. Things are going really well so far. The past 2 days have been great hair days. Granted I've only been bunning but I love buns so I am good.


 
Hey Stretching twin!! Can you believe how well it's going?!!!

Do you plan to bun the whole time? 

I think I may get box braids the first week of October and leave them in for 6-8 weeks. I dont *have* to get them but I tend to play with my hair when im bored (even tho im bunning it like u) and i think i need to put my hair away for a while.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 5, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> Hey Stretching twin!! Can you believe how well it's going?!!!
> 
> Do you plan to bun the whole time?
> 
> I think I may get box braids the first week of October and leave them in for 6-8 weeks. I dont *have* to get them but I tend to play with my hair when im bored (even tho im bunning it like u) and i think i need to put my hair away for a while.


 
I'm really lazy so yes I will mostly bun.  I do love twist outs and I have some flexirods & carusos I want to try out.


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 5, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Congrats to you too Mona. You are holding up pretty good yourself. I am so pproud of you girlie.


 
_*Awwwww thanks chica!*_ _Muaaaaaaaaaaah..._

_*Big shout out and hugs to supporters...*_

_*Lady Sylver, Shay....and super stretcher Aggie....*_


----------



## Zaz (Sep 5, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> i sure the poor girl who originally posted is like "what in the  is Bluetopia on?"
> What can I say....nerds like pretty hair too. lol
> Stretching aint a game. i just want folks to get the most bang for their buck.


.........................


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 6, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> Hey Stretching twin!! Can you believe how well it's going?!!!
> 
> Do you plan to bun the whole time?
> 
> I think I may get box braids the first week of October and leave them in for 6-8 weeks. I dont *have* to get them but I tend to play with my hair when im bored (even tho im bunning it like u) and i think i need to put my hair away for a while.




I'm bunning the whole time.  My hair itself isn't long enough to bun; so I bought five of those phony buns and am using those.  I recently read on a thread that the net inside those things can damage your hair so you should use a baggy or scarf to protect the hair.  Since I have to use a baggy anyway, I thought "why not try my luck at baggying.  So, for the past two days I have been moisturizing my ends with Elasta QP Oil recovery moisturizer, putting the baggy on, then putting on the phony bun.  I can tell the difference in my ends already.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Sep 6, 2009)

i'm 11.5 weeks post... And honestly my stretch is going really well so i dont know how long i am stretching for. Depending on how well this keeps up, I might stretch until May '2010... That is 11 months.. But i'll probably relax around 6 or 7 months,, that's what i originally planned.


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 6, 2009)

Well done on getting to 9.5 weeks  What's your goal?

Thank you 

I'm transitioning to natural hair so I need to have a lot of hair to play with once I cut off all my relaxed ends. My goal is *78 weeks*, so - *41 weeks* to go! That seems like forever!!!!! But you're right, time does fly when you're surrounded with people with similar goals, people who are successfully doing the same as you are. I was 7 weeks post when I decided to transition and 30 weeks have gone by since then!

When I'm at 39 weeks, I'll be back to celebrate being exactly halfway into my transition.



Bluetopia said:


> Your absolutely right. there are enough weeks in a calendar for 13 perfect months AND an extra day.
> 
> Adding a whole day every 4 years and spreading the other extra days from the "13th month" around...all lend to balance out the imperfections of the western calendar. Because the purpose of the western (solar) calendar is to ensure that the seasons show up around the same time of year, *not lunar accuracy*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bluetopia (Sep 6, 2009)

original post deleted due to apathy (i.e., i've mentally checked out of this one) 

HHG!


----------



## Bluetopia (Sep 6, 2009)

SmartyPants - Baggying under a phony pony is  for your ends. i think its the reason why i have pretty decent ends inspite of not trimming since Feb 28th. My ends are baggy'd a good 80% of the time. 



SmartyPants said:


> I'm bunning the whole time. My hair itself isn't long enough to bun; so I bought five of those phony buns and am using those. I recently read on a thread that the net inside those things can damage your hair so you should use a baggy or scarf to protect the hair. Since I have to use a baggy anyway, I thought "why not try my luck at baggying. So, for the past two days I have been moisturizing my ends with Elasta QP Oil recovery moisturizer, putting the baggy on, then putting on the phony bun. I can tell the difference in my ends already.


 
MummysGirl - My goal is minimum 24 weeks. Depending on how that goes I may keep going to my birthday in the Spring...I'm keeping an open mind and letting my hair show me whats best.

gotta say the idea of going 30+ weeks and leaving my hair alone all through the winter appeals to me deeeply. so when i make it to december..if I'm tired of bunning I may get braids for a bit to switch it up. 

Funny thing is...due to my constant babying of my ng....even at almost 10 weeks I'm a bit concerned that my hair isnt kinky enough to take braids. all this softness has me tending to my tresses like a piece of fine lace. 




MummysGirl said:


> Well done on getting to 9.5 weeks  What's your goal?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...


----------



## Nya33 (Sep 6, 2009)

I relaxed at 13 wks only because my salon sent me a 50% off voucher! I enjoyed stretching and want to go further next time.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so happy I am in tears!!!!  Today I have officially made my 1 year stretch!  I took out my braids, henna my hair and in about 3 weeks I will be relaxing!!!!!  Right now I just wanna dc my hair and prep it for the relaxer.  Oh and one week before my relaxer I will do an aphogee treatment.  I cant wait to see my progress finally!


----------



## panamoni (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey ladies,

I'm 20 weeks post, and am excited about it. I used to regularly do 12 weeks and did 17 weeks once. 

My goal is 6 months, so I've been debating about whether that means I should relax at 24 or 26 weeks.  Idk, we'll see.  

Keep up the good work ladies!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 6, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I am so happy I am in tears!!!! Today I have officially made my 1 year stretch! I took out my braids, henna my hair and in about 3 weeks I will be relaxing!!!!! Right now I just wanna dc my hair and prep it for the relaxer. Oh and one week before my relaxer I will do an aphogee treatment. I cant wait to see my progress finally!


   Congratulations!



panamoni said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I'm 20 weeks post, and am excited about it. I used to regularly do 12 weeks and did 17 weeks once.
> 
> ...


I just go by dates.  The weeks gets my head .


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 6, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I am so happy I am in tears!!!!  Today I have officially made my 1 year stretch!  I took out my braids, henna my hair and in about 3 weeks I will be relaxing!!!!!  Right now I just wanna dc my hair and prep it for the relaxer.  Oh and one week before my relaxer I will do an aphogee treatment.  I cant wait to see my progress finally!







:notworthy







:superbanana:


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 6, 2009)

panamoni said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I'm 20 weeks post, and am excited about it. I used to regularly do 12 weeks and did 17 weeks once.
> 
> ...



I think it's 26 weeks...  but do what's best for you.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I am so happy I am in tears!!!! Today I have officially made my 1 year stretch! I took out my braids, henna my hair and in about 3 weeks I will be relaxing!!!!! Right now I just wanna dc my hair and prep it for the relaxer. Oh and one week before my relaxer I will do an aphogee treatment. I cant wait to see my progress finally!


 
I am happy for you too SStunner and can't wait to see your progress as well. Make sure to come back and let us see it okay?


----------



## Zaz (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice going SouthernStunner


----------



## Shalilac (Sep 6, 2009)

Is it too late to join? I've been stretching since January and I MAY transition. I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Bluetopia (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG SouthernStunner!!!! Has it been a year already?!!!  

Been following your journey (mostly on lurker mode) for months. You and Sylver2 were the first ppl I'd ever even heard of doing year long stretches. 


Just remember.......






SouthernStunner said:


> I am so happy I am in tears!!!! Today I have officially made my 1 year stretch! I took out my braids, henna my hair and in about 3 weeks I will be relaxing!!!!! Right now I just wanna dc my hair and prep it for the relaxer. Oh and one week before my relaxer I will do an aphogee treatment. I cant wait to see my progress finally!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 6, 2009)

14 weeks post...


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2009)

Shalilac said:


> Is it too late to join? I've been stretching since January and I MAY transition. I'm not sure yet.


 

Welcome Shalilac, the more the merrier. We are here to help each other stretch so you are welcomed to join us. It is never too late, besides, you've been stretching since January - congrats on geting so far in your stretch.


----------



## Khaiya (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok, i've finally caught up to this thread and i want to join! I'm currently 9 weeks post, aiming for 24 weeks, if i manage to get there with no problems i might just keep going and see how far i can take it, we'll see though. 

So far its been smooth sailing, except for today (not having a very good hair day but the sun will come out tomorrow!) i've stretched to 12 weeks before and both times it was harder than this but i think i'm figuring out what works for my hair so this trip has been easy although its still early in the game so i cant say for sure yet.


----------



## sylver2 (Sep 6, 2009)

the other sylver2 thread suddenly went poof! hopefully this one doesn't either because my name is on it  doing good ladies


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 6, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> *the other sylver2 thread suddenly went poof! hopefully this one doesn't either because my name is on it* doing good ladies


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 6, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> the other sylver2 thread suddenly went poof! hopefully this one doesn't either because my name is on it  doing good ladies


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm about to cut down on the manipulation soon.  It's going to be hard because I love experimenting, trying new products, and just having my hand in my hair.


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 6, 2009)

Checking in at 24 weeks post. The weeks feel like they are going so slowly...24 weeks doesn't feel far enough into my stretch. I don't think I will feel encouraged until I hit week number 30.


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 6, 2009)

_Seeing this pop up throughout my head in spots (spots where no relaxer has touched)...makes me hurt a lil bit thinking about slapping the devil relaxer on..will stretch as long as I can to hold onto the curlies for a lil bit longer cause I think they're cute _...


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Sep 7, 2009)

Checking in at 3 days post!  
I miss tending to my NG already!


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 7, 2009)

~Hair~Fetish~ said:


> Checking in at 3 days post!
> I miss tending to my NG already!



Awww....

You'll go longer next time.


----------



## Bluetopia (Sep 7, 2009)

ive heard that getting from SL to APL often feels like the longest....

and for me...I honestly do not want to get any kind of touch ups etc till I'm at APL.

Anyone else making the journey from SL to APL on their stretch.

I need inspiration


----------



## lexielex (Sep 7, 2009)

Put me on this list for this. I should have been stopped in here. Last stretch was 17weeks, just getting started over 3 days post. ^^Hey Bluetopia I'm going from SL to APL almost there. Hopefully by next relaxer I will be there, I just cut 1/2 inch of ends.


----------



## Khaiya (Sep 7, 2009)

I did a bad thing, i went and watched some self relaxing videos on youtube and i got creamy crack itch, the withdrawal symptoms are kicking in, lol. But all is well, i'm not gonna relax yet, i'm actually enjoying my NG right now, the curls are so cute!LOL So yeah, aint no relaxer gonna hold me down right now. 6 month stretch or bust trying!

*Bluetopia* i have 3 inches to go to be full APL and i'm hoping to make it by the 1st of January which is when i play to relax next. So yeah, like you i'm working to get to APL during my stretch and i dont plan to relax before.


----------



## Bluetopia (Sep 7, 2009)

Glad to know it's not just me! Aiming to be APL by Christmas...thats 4 months...gonna do a search and see if there is a bootcamp of sorts that I can do to make it in time.

HHG ladies!



lexielex said:


> Put me on this list for this. I should have been stopped in here. Last stretch was 17weeks, just getting started over 3 days post. ^^Hey Bluetopia I'm going from SL to APL almost there. Hopefully by next relaxer I will be there, I just cut 1/2 inch of ends.


 


Khaiya said:


> I did a bad thing, i went and watched some self relaxing videos on youtube and i got creamy crack itch, the withdrawal symptoms are kicking in, lol. But all is well, i'm not gonna relax yet, i'm actually enjoying my NG right now, the curls are so cute!LOL So yeah, aint no relaxer gonna hold me down right now. 6 month stretch or bust trying!
> 
> *Bluetopia* i have 3 inches to go to be full APL and i'm hoping to make it by the 1st of January which is when i play to relax next. So yeah, like you i'm working to get to APL during my stretch and i dont plan to relax before.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 8, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> the other sylver2 thread suddenly went poof! hopefully this one doesn't either because my name is on it doing good ladies


 
deleted post!


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 8, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> ive heard that getting from SL to APL often feels like the longest....
> 
> and for me...I honestly do not want to get any kind of touch ups etc till I'm at APL.
> 
> ...


 

I am Bluetopia. I was SL in March and I am stretching until December, as I should make APL by then. On each stretch, I am trying to reach a new goal. So a 12- 16 week stretch is not really an option for me with this goal in mind. I will _live_ in this challenge until I reach my ultimate goal, MBL.


----------



## Msmia (Sep 8, 2009)

I just relaxed my hair after 3 month stretch, my new growth was so thick and was starting to tangle, but must say my hair has grown considerably.  I plan to relax again right before my birthday (12/15).


----------



## panamoni (Sep 8, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> I am Bluetopia. I was SL in March and I am stretching until December, as I should make APL by then. On each stretch, I am trying to reach a new goal. So a 12- 16 week stretch is not really an option for me with this goal in mind. I will _live_ in this challenge until I reach my ultimate goal, MBL.


 Hmmm, Beans and Blutopia,  that's something to think about.  I'm hoping to make APL by December, but was planning to relax next month in October, making it 6 months....  

That is something for me to think about...December would be 8 months w/o a relaxer....hmmmmmmmmmm. I don't know.


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 8, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> ive heard that getting from SL to APL often feels like the longest....
> 
> and for me...I honestly do not want to get any kind of touch ups etc till I'm at APL.
> 
> ...



I'm trying to....

I had originally planned to relax December 18th (22 weeks).  But French Perm Stabilizer Plus has really done something to my hair to make my DC's work better.  I didn't use FPSP this last time and the comb still went through my new growth like butter while I was rollersetting.  If this keeps up I will continue my stretch to April 30th (41 weeks). By that time I should be APL or pretty close to it.


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 8, 2009)

Aggie said:


> What do you mean it went poof and why?



Don't you and Sylver get this thread adlock2:!


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 8, 2009)

panamoni said:


> That is something for me to think about...December would be 8 months w/o a relaxer....hmmmmmmmmmm. I don't know.


 
Do it girl!


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 8, 2009)

Question for you long term stretchers...is it more accurate to go by number of weeks (24 wks=6 months) or to go by the calendar ( 1 month = March 28 - April 28)?


----------



## Khaiya (Sep 8, 2009)

Personally i prefer weeks but thats just me...... When it gets further along like 24 weeks onwards, it helps lazy people who dont want to work it out *like me* if you put the months as well.


----------



## aquajoyice (Sep 8, 2009)

I go by the calendar month, otherwise i'd be at 24 weeks Sept 23rd. But when I go by Calendar month it puts me at Qct 15th.


----------



## lovenharmony (Sep 8, 2009)

I've been in! I can't remember if I said I was participating, but I am by default so I might as well make it official!  My last relaxer was May of this year and I don't plan on relaxing again until December (or longer if it's going well).


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 8, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Question for you long term stretchers...is it more accurate to go by number of weeks (24 wks=6 months) or to go by the calendar ( 1 month = March 28 - April 28)?




My tickerfactory ticker in my siggy goes by the date on the calendar.  When I talk about my stretch in my posts, I always use weeks.


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 8, 2009)

Weeks - definitely more accurate 
I know my tracker is in mths,wks and days but I prefer weeks, every Saturday I'm a week further into my transition 



beans4reezy said:


> Question for you long term stretchers...is it more accurate to go by number of weeks (24 wks=6 months) or to go by the calendar ( 1 month = March 28 - April 28)?


----------



## sylver2 (Sep 8, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Question for you long term stretchers...is it more accurate to go by number of weeks (24 wks=6 months) or to go by the calendar ( 1 month = March 28 - April 28)?



if its before 6 months i go by weeks.  if its 6 mths and after i go by months


----------



## Khaiya (Sep 8, 2009)

^^^I like that method. If i ever get past 6 months i'll give both the weeks and the months after passing the 6 month mark.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 8, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> ive heard that getting from SL to APL often feels like the longest....
> 
> and for me...I honestly do not want to get any kind of touch ups etc till I'm at APL.
> 
> ...


 
I'm newly neck length trying to get to shoulder length and could use some inspiration myself.


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 8, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> I'm trying to....
> 
> I had originally planned to relax December 18th (22 weeks).  But* French Perm Stabilizer Plus has really done something to my hair to make my DC's work better.  I didn't use FPSP this last time and the comb still went through my new growth like butter while I was rollersetting.  *If this keeps up I will continue my stretch to April 30th (41 weeks). By that time I should be APL or pretty close to it.



Hmm details?


----------



## Ashleescheveux (Sep 8, 2009)

Im currently 17 and a half weeks post. Last relaxer was April 28th. Im hoping to stretch for another 8 weeks or so until Im 6 months


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 8, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> I'm trying to....
> 
> I had originally planned to relax December 18th (22 weeks).  But French Perm Stabilizer Plus has really done something to my hair to make my DC's work better.  I didn't use FPSP this last time and the comb still went through my new growth like butter while I was rollersetting.  If this keeps up I will continue my stretch to April 30th (41 weeks). By that time I should be APL or pretty close to it.





Ekaette said:


> Hmm details?



FPSP is a porosity control product.  I've been using it for two weeks and since then, my DC's (with steam) have been making my new growth a lot softer and a lot easier to comb through while I'm doing my rollersets.


----------



## Bluetopia (Sep 9, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> if its before 6 months i go by weeks. if its 6 mths and after i go by months


 
what a great idea!

weeks are more accurate but at a certain point I could see myself not giving a *bleep*


----------



## Bluetopia (Sep 9, 2009)

Yay! I was SL in March too so we have the same starting and ending point! How tall are you? I'm 5'8 1/2 with a long torso and I recently read a board where they said us taller girls have further to go when reaching for APL. This is a chance to find out


beans4reezy said:


> I am Bluetopia. I was SL in March and I am stretching until December, as I should make APL by then. On each stretch, I am trying to reach a new goal. So a 12- 16 week stretch is not really an option for me with this goal in mind. I will _live_ in this challenge until I reach my ultimate goal, MBL.


 
DO IT!! :reddancer:Imagine the double satisfaction of ending a long stretch *AND* reaching APL!!



panamoni said:


> Hmmm, Beans and Blutopia, that's something to think about. I'm hoping to make APL by December, but was planning to relax next month in October, making it 6 months....
> 
> That is something for me to think about...December would be 8 months w/o a relaxer....hmmmmmmmmmm. I don't know.


 
SmartyPants....what is the French stuff you speak of?  And how do you use it? Do you apply it before you DC? I usually dc on dry hair as a prepoo. I want details! lol 



SmartyPants said:


> I'm trying to....
> 
> I had originally planned to relax December 18th (22 weeks). But French Perm Stabilizer Plus has really done something to my hair to make my DC's work better. I didn't use FPSP this last time and the comb still went through my new growth like butter while I was rollersetting. If this keeps up I will continue my stretch to April 30th (41 weeks). By that time I should be APL or pretty close to it.


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 9, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> SmartyPants....what is the French stuff you speak of?  And how do you use it? Do you apply it before you DC? I usually dc on dry hair as a prepoo. I want details! lol



French Perm Stabilizer Plus.  It has a Ph of 2.5.  It is a porosity control product (Roux Porosity control has a Ph of 4.5).  I picked up a 32 oz. bottle of it for $7 at Sally's.  Warning it has a lot of alcohol in it.  I just left it open with the cap off for a week to let some of that alcohol evaporate off and I was good to go.  Here is my wash regimen (2x per week).

(1) Hot Oil Treatment on dry hair/scalp (I just put the oil on my hair and scalp and then sit under the dryer for 30 minutes).

(2) Wash Hair

(3) If I am doing a protein treatment I use eggs, yogurt, and olive oil and let that sit for 30 minutes to an hour (but I only do this once a week).

(4) Wash protein gunk out of my hair using cool water so the egg won't cook.

(5) FPSP...  put this on and rinse out after 1-3 minutes (do not leave this on like a DC).

(6) DC with a moisturizing conditioner using the Home Grown Steam Treatment.

(7) Rinse DC out with a cool/cold final rinse to seal the cuticle.

(8) Rollerset.

***The steps in red are optional.

When I washed my hair on Monday, I skipped the protein treatment and the porosity control step and my hair was still like butter.  It is not necessary to use the FPSP everytime you wash your hair.  Once every two weeks deep into a stretch should be enough to maintain the effects of the product.  Some people use it every time.  Some people only use it as a rinse during the relaxer process to make sure the Ph balance returned to normal.  I say figure out how often you need to do this to make it work for you.


----------



## janeemat (Sep 11, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I'm newly neck length trying to get to shoulder length and could use some inspiration myself.


 
So Aggie, you are stretching for one year and cut all your progress off.  I'm confused.  Your hair looked really healthy to me.


----------



## Ashleescheveux (Sep 11, 2009)

I straightened the back of my hair a few days ago and it was reaching 1 1/2-2 inches down my back so I think that puts me at shoulder length. Some of my hair is neck length though since its layered. Hopefully by my next relaxer marking the 6month of my stretch my neck length hair will be shoulder length


----------



## bestblackgirl (Sep 11, 2009)

Checking in at 12 weeks post... @ least 18 more to go


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 11, 2009)

Checking in at 25 weeks post.


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm eight weeks with about 12 weeks of growth thanks to MN.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2009)

20 weeks post! Still rocking my Senegalese Twists for now but I think I'm going to take them out soon.


----------



## Aspire (Sep 12, 2009)

8 weeks on 9-9.  Working for 12, then we will see.


----------



## aquajoyice (Sep 12, 2009)

Checking in at 22wks post and still hangin in there


----------



## HoneyA (Sep 12, 2009)

So, it would appear that I am in for another long stretch of around 20 maybe 24 weeks. I think I'm becoming addicted to long stretches. I'm 11 weeks post now so I've still got a few weeks left.


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 12, 2009)

Checking in @ 38 weeks post.


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 12, 2009)

_*^^^
Dang @ MummysGirl*_

_*stretching gangstas*_

_*Mo checking in at 23 weeks..
this challenge is almost wrapped up.. *_


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 12, 2009)

Ladies who are approaching the end of their stretches, don't forget to post pictures so the rest of us can drool--if you feel comfortable posting pictures.

I never post them because the nature of my profession makes that unwise.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 12, 2009)

54 weeks post here checking in.  I am going to self relax in about 2 weeks so I have been just dc 2x a week and doing bantu knot out,  I think I am going to try to flat twist today.  I am currently under the steamer with my dc (love this thing).  

Now that I am coming to the end of my stretch I decided to only do a 6-7 month stretch from now on.  I just missed my hair too much.  Thanks to the henna, a proper moisture protein balance, C&G, and LHCF, my hair is much thicker.  Hopefully my self relaxer goes smoothly I am doing LodonDivas method.

Good luck on your stretch ladies!


----------



## pri (Sep 13, 2009)

Checking in @ 24 weeks post!


----------



## aquajoyice (Sep 13, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Checking in @ 38 weeks post.


You Go Girl!! I'm cheering for you!!!


----------



## panamoni (Sep 13, 2009)

Checking in at 21 weeks post!  
Bought a lot of new moisturizers today to try out.

Also, think I have protein overload and need to lock up my protein for a few weeks.


----------



## Kacie (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm jumping in this challenge again.  Currently at 13 weeks post.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 17, 2009)

panamoni said:


> Checking in at 21 weeks post!
> Bought a lot of new moisturizers today to try out.
> 
> Also, think I have protein overload and need to lock up my protein for a few weeks.


 
panamoni, try some baggying treatments for about a week or two to help restore the moisture level in your hair. I would still use some very mild protein treatments every 2 weeks or so though because you don't want to end up with a moisture overload either. Use something with hydrolyzed wheat protein almost near the end of the ingredients list to help keep your hair's strength and to help your hair hold on to the moisture you will be using.


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll be 9 weeks post tomorrow.  

I just want to tell everyone new to stretching to keep at it until you find a regimen that works for you.  

This stretch is going easier since I discovered porosity control and the fact that my hair HATES hard proteins.  I don't want to tempt fate or anything, but if my new growth keeps cooperating I will go ahead and stretch until the end of April.  I was going to relax in December, but I am having ZERO problems this time around.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 17, 2009)

By the way, I am currently 34 weeks post and still going strong. I can't remember who recommended using Luster's S-Curl Styling Spray Moisturizer, but I thank them because it really does moisturize my hair pretty good. It's a new keeper for now.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 17, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> 54 weeks post here checking in. I am going to self relax in about 2 weeks so I have been just dc 2x a week and doing bantu knot out, I think I am going to try to flat twist today. I am currently under the steamer with my dc (love this thing).
> 
> Now that I am coming to the end of my stretch I decided to only do a 6-7 month stretch from now on. I just missed my hair too much. Thanks to the henna, a proper moisture protein balance, C&G, and LHCF, my hair is much thicker. Hopefully my self relaxer goes smoothly I am doing LodonDivas method.
> 
> Good luck on your stretch ladies!


 

Thanks SS. I have a good way to go myself. I do want to stretch ultimately a year but if my hair is still behaving at that time I may add on an additional 3-6 months. We'll see. 

Congrats on almost completing your 13 months stretch though - You have 1 more week to go, right?


----------



## Nayeli (Sep 18, 2009)

12 weeks post on Monday. Trying to go till December


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 18, 2009)

_*checking in at 24 weeks....
2 more to go...*__*then start all over again..*_


----------



## aquajoyice (Sep 18, 2009)

Currently @ 23 weeks with another 4 weeks to go. My goal tonight is to detangle into sections, clarify with baking soda and distilled water over each section, then shampoo with cream of nature and last but certainly not least try out the Sta Sof Fro that I just bought to day  I hope it get's my new growth extra moisturized.


----------



## panamoni (Sep 19, 2009)

22 weeks post!  4 weeks to go!

All week, whenever I've gotten the chance, I've been talking about Redken Butter Treat. That leave-in made my hair feel like silk and smoothed my new growth down as if it were several months ago. I definitely recommend it to anyone struggling with stretching and managing new growth. Ulta sells the sample size as well.  

Special thanks to Butterfly08 for recommending it!


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 19, 2009)

39 weeks post, 39 more to go! I'm exactly halfway into my 78 week (18 month) transition (although I won't mind if I can go longer....).


----------



## PGirl (Sep 21, 2009)

Checking in at 24 weeks!  I can't believe it.  Less than 2 weeks to go!


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Sep 21, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> 39 weeks post, 39 more to go! I'm exactly halfway into my 78 week (18 month) transition (although I won't mind if I can go longer....).


 


Go, go, go!!!! I need to put a ticker in my siggie so I can keep with my weeks post too. 

I'm going to attempt to wear a braid out to work tomorrow if the weather cooperates. I almost NEVER wear my hair out to work so I'm sure a braid out is going to attract some attention.


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Let me know how your braidout turns out 


JayAnn0513 said:


> Go, go, go!!!! I need to put a ticker in my siggie so I can keep with my weeks post too.
> 
> I'm going to attempt to wear a braid out to work tomorrow if the weather cooperates. I almost NEVER wear my hair out to work so I'm sure a braid out is going to attract some attention.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 23, 2009)

I am still doing very well with my relaxer stretch. I was officially 8 months post yesterday, ultimately 10 more months to go, but 4 additional months minimum....


----------



## StarFish106 (Sep 23, 2009)

Checking in at 38 weeks this friday. Once I hit 40 weeks then I will decide what I want to do. Right now I still have braids in and as much as I am loving hiding my hair, I miss it.


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 23, 2009)

I'll be ten weeks post on Friday and I am getting that itch.  It's a good thing I don't have any money and I am planning to treat myself to the ENTIRE Mizani Butter Blends system as a reward for stretching; otherwise, ya'll know I'd be relaxing this week.

What is it about weeks 9-11 that give me the urge to relax?


----------



## Demetrius Roberts (Sep 23, 2009)

I havent check in..in awhile. I will be 46w  tomorrow and going strong..I have still been maintaing with braid..I rebraid every 6 to 8 weeks and have been doing so since dec 08..I so ready to see my hair straight..but I still have about 8 more weeks before perm day..Never thought I would make it this far..


----------



## Aggie (Sep 23, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> I'll be ten weeks post on Friday and I am getting that itch. It's a good thing I don't have any money and I am planning to treat myself to the ENTIRE Mizani Butter Blends system as a reward for stretching; otherwise, ya'll know I'd be relaxing this week.
> 
> *What is it about weeks 9-11 that give me the urge to relax*?


 
Don't do it SP, please don't do it. Hang in there a little longer this time. You could try a style that would keep your hands out of your hair for a couple of weeks or more at a time to help you stretch longer. You can do it!


----------



## janeemat (Sep 23, 2009)

I know that itch feeling.  I'm a couple days shy of 12wks and this is when I really get that itch.  I'm trying to go at least 16wks this round so I think I'm going to the Aveda salon and get a  demi color and let them flat iron or blowout my hair.


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 23, 2009)

I will be 27 weeks post this Saturday and man oh man, do I miss my hair!! I have got 14 weeks to go. I am going to give my hair a three week break under a wig soon and then TRY and self install my own sew in.


----------



## Khaiya (Sep 23, 2009)

Just 2 days short of 12 weeks, i'm surprised at how easy its been, i thought by now i'd be dying. I had a scare this weekend, protein overload and incredible knots and tangles but i managed to get my balance back and last night dh and i took about 1.5 hours and did a proper detangle, i didnt lose much hair considering i haven't really detangled in about 2 weeks and what i did lose was mostly shed so i'm ok with that.

12 down, 14 to go.


----------



## aquajoyice (Sep 23, 2009)

Checking in at 24 weeks officially today and can't wait to texlax. I have so much new growth it's insane. I may wear my hair down for 2 weeks straight after this becuase I miss it soo much.... I feel deprived!!!


----------



## aquajoyice (Sep 23, 2009)

I feel you on the missing your hair!! I want to wish you good luck on your stretch


----------



## Cincysweetie (Sep 23, 2009)

My long-term stretch came to an end yesterday.  I couldn't resist the creamy crack any longer.  I was nearly 24 weeks post relaxer which is pretty good for me.  Good luck to those of you still stretching.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Sep 24, 2009)

i'm currently 14 weeks... 16 more to go


----------



## bedazzled (Sep 24, 2009)

Just made it to 24 weeks. I cannot believe just 2 more weeks until i make that 6 mnth/half way point. Gosh..a year might come by faster than I thought. Im still currently rocking the twists even though now they're starting to look like dreads. I'm going to take them out soon however, I'll be damned if i let these suckers 'lock up' but I wanted these twists to atleast be in until Nov 8. I'm in the hide your hair challenge & this was supposed to be easy! GAR now i need a new protective style!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 24, 2009)

My 1year+ will be coming to an end this Saturday!!!!!!!!  I cant wait to relax!


----------



## blue_flower (Sep 24, 2009)

It's been 2 months since my last touch up. My next touch up won't be until January. I was thinking about stretching past January since it'll be winter anyway and then I can just touch up once the weather becomes nicer.


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 24, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> My 1year+ will be coming to an end this Saturday!!!!!!!! I cant wait to relax!


 
My goodness, it's over already!! You did A great job and don't forget to post a pic


----------



## bedazzled (Sep 24, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> My 1year+ will be coming to an end this Saturday!!!!!!!!  I cant wait to relax!



wow! congrats!


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 24, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> My 1year+ will be coming to an end this Saturday!!!!!!!!  I cant wait to relax!




Please please please post pictures to your fotki...  you know we can't wait!!!


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Don't do it SP, please don't do it. Hang in there a little longer this time. You could try a style that would keep your hands out of your hair for a couple of weeks or more at a time to help you stretch longer. You can do it!




Yeah...  I'm not going to do it.  I am really not having any problems this time around.  But there's something about that 9-11 week point that gives me the urge to perm.  I think it's because that's the point at which my hair has enough new growth to feel it, but not enough new growth for my new growth curl pattern to emerge.  It's at that icky in-between stage at 9-11 weeks.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 24, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> My 1year+ will be coming to an end this Saturday!!!!!!!! I cant wait to relax!


 
You've done impressively well SStunner. We can't wait to see pics of your progress. You will post pics, won't you?


----------



## Aggie (Sep 24, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> Yeah... *I'm not going to do it*. I am really not having any problems this time around. But there's something about that 9-11 week point that gives me the urge to perm. I think it's because that's the point at which my hair has enough new growth to feel it, but not enough new growth for my new growth curl pattern to emerge. It's at that icky in-between stage at 9-11 weeks.


 
Whew!! Thank goodness.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 24, 2009)

I will probably post them within this thread and the APL thread, I dont think my hair deserves its own thread yet.


----------



## panamoni (Sep 24, 2009)

Cincysweetie said:


> My long-term stretch came to an end yesterday.  I couldn't resist the creamy crack any longer.  I was nearly 24 weeks post relaxer which is pretty good for me.  Good luck to those of you still stretching.



Congrats on making it 24 weeks! That's a major accomplishment. Did you make a lot of progress?  Do you have pics?


----------



## Smiley79 (Sep 26, 2009)

Will this challenge be restarting or how can I join and when please?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 26, 2009)

Smiley79 said:


> Will this challenge be restarting or how can I join and when please?


 
It's an ongoing challenge.  You can join at any time.


----------



## Smiley79 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok thank you.


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 27, 2009)

Smiley79 said:


> Ok thank you.




Hey...

You posted in the other thread about your edges.  One of the reasons I am stretching is because extending the time between relaxers is helping me grow my edges in.  Stretching helps to allow the new growth on my edges to take root before I put a chemical there.  I think you'll be happy with the results of a stretch vis-a-vis your edges.


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 27, 2009)

Ya'll...

I think I've died and gone to hair stretchers heaven.

Today I deep conditioned with steam using Neutrogena Triple Moisture Deep Recovery Hair Mask.  It was my best DC EVER!!!!!!!!!!  I had absolutely no problems rollersetting tonight.  This stuff is a keeper!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 27, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> It's an ongoing challenge. You can join at any time.


 
This really excites me because I am stretching really looooong now.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 27, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> Ya'll...
> 
> I think I've died and gone to hair stretchers heaven.
> 
> Today I deep conditioned with steam using Neutrogena Triple Moisture Deep Recovery Hair Mask. It was my best DC EVER!!!!!!!!!! I had absolutely no problems rollersetting tonight. This stuff is a keeper!


 
Wow, I can't wait until I can take these extension braids out, pull my steamer out and use it to get these same results. I checked out the NTM Mask today on drugstore.com and saw soooo many cones in it, it scared me, so I didn't order it anymore. Even though the customer reviews were great, the use of so many cones does not line up with *my* ultimate hair goals at this point.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 27, 2009)

Aggie said:


> This really excites me because I am stretching really looooong now.


 
Yeah at minimum I have at least 15 months to go for my transition.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 27, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Yeah at minimum I have at least 15 months to go for my transition.


 

Me too, I have 8 months completed and about 12.25 months to go for thd completion of my stretch and full transition to texlaxed hair.


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 28, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Wow, I can't wait until I can take these extension braids out, pull my steamer out and use it to get these same results. I checked out the NTM Mask today on drugstore.com and saw soooo many cones in it, it scared me, so I didn't order it anymore. Even though the customer reviews were great, the use of so many cones does not line up with *my* ultimate hair goals at this point.




I picked it up multiple times and put it down for that same reason.  But Nexxus is not working for me this far into my stretch so I had to try something.  I'm glad I did.  My hair seems to like cones.


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 28, 2009)

27 weeks post and the shrinkage is killing me!! I even used heat, but still, the shrinkage is out of control! I have NG, texturized, and bone straight hair, so I feel like this makes it worse...ladies, what are you doing to NOT get discouraged with all the shrinkage?? I actually feel like ending my stretch early just to see some real results. Someone please talk me off the ledge!!


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 28, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> 27 weeks post and the shrinkage is killing me!! I even used heat, but still, the shrinkage is out of control! I have NG, texturized, and bone straight hair, so I feel like this makes it worse...ladies, what are you doing to NOT get discouraged with all the shrinkage?? I actually feel like ending my stretch early just to see some real results. Someone please talk me off the ledge!!



This is one of the reasons I've been wearing phony buns this entire stretch.  My hair looks neck length, but I know when I relax, even if I relax in December, my hair will be full SL or beyond.   My biggest problem is that when I have this much new growth my ends look raggedy.  I bun to help me resist the urge to trim.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Sep 28, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> 27 weeks post and the shrinkage is killing me!! I even used heat, but still, the shrinkage is out of control! I have NG, texturized, and bone straight hair, so I feel like this makes it worse...ladies, what are you doing to NOT get discouraged with all the shrinkage?? I actually feel like ending my stretch early just to see some real results. Someone please talk me off the ledge!!


 
beans dont do it. I am going through the same thing. I have 2 inches of newgrowth, 3 inches of texturized, and the rest is bone straight. I get discouraged too. But think about what the result will be like. put in ur mind that if u relax tomorrow u might get disappointed with the result.  I am going to get a trim too once i relax, so i think that if i relax soon then after the trim i am going to be only just 1 inch longer.. Be patient dont do it Please. think about what ur end result will be like when u get relaxed rather then the shrinkage now


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 28, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> This is one of the reasons I've been wearing phony buns this entire stretch. My hair looks neck length, but I know when I relax, even if I relax in December, my hair will be full SL or beyond. My biggest problem is that when I have this much new growth my ends look raggedy. I bun to help me resist the urge to trim.


 
Thanks SmartyPants! My wig is in the mail. Maybe if I keep my hair braided and hidden, I wont be too discouraged by how raggedy it looks


----------



## Zsugar (Sep 28, 2009)

In week 21, with 12 more weeks to go.2 1/4 inches of new growth.
 Went from smaller box braids to big ones. Hiding under a bunch of wigs. 
Usually I co-wash in braids and do the ayurvedia powders as a tea rinse. 
Redoing all braids every 2-3 weeks.
Now I'll be doing a version of the
C&G method by not taking down all the braids at once, just redo a few
at a time. My hair is super boring right now.


----------



## panamoni (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
I'm 23 weeks post.  For the past week or so, my good day hair pins have not been staying in my hair, they've been sliding and popping out.  I wonder if that's due to the new growth in the center/back of my head.  I didn't have that problem before.  It's making keeping my bun (w fake hair) together very difficult.  Otherwise, I'm fine...soft and strong hair. New growth in the front laying down with the scarf.


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 28, 2009)

bestblackgirl said:


> beans dont do it. I am going through the same thing. I have 2 inches of newgrowth, 3 inches of texturized, and the rest is bone straight. I get discouraged too. But think about what the result will be like. put in ur mind that if u relax tomorrow u might get disappointed with the result. I am going to get a trim too once i relax, so i think that if i relax soon then after the trim i am going to be only just 1 inch longer.. Be patient dont do it Please. think about what ur end result will be like when u get relaxed rather then the shrinkage now


 
Best Black Girl, I wish I could give you a million thank you's for this encouraging post!! Thank you! :blowkiss:


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm in a mood today...the demarcation line is so obvious it is really getting on my nerves.  The two textures are not difficult to take care of.  That line is just bothering me today. I'm sure I will be over this quickly.  If not I will start doing twistouts and maybe use some of these rollers I have.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Sep 28, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Best Black Girl, I wish I could give you a million thank you's for this encouraging post!! Thank you! :blowkiss:


 
You're welcome.. U are so close to the finish line. You are one of the people i am following on this challenge. u r one of my inspiration. Cant wait to see ur final result from this stretch


----------



## Aggie (Sep 28, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> I picked it up multiple times and put it down for that same reason. But Nexxus is not working for me this far into my stretch so I had to try something. I'm glad I did. My hair seems to like cones.


 

Oh don't get me wrong SP, I like how they feel on my hair too but after a few months of them, my hair starts to break in a really bad way, so I've learned to keep their usage to a bare minimum or not at all.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 28, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> 27 weeks post and the shrinkage is killing me!! I even used heat, but still, the shrinkage is out of control! I have NG, texturized, and bone straight hair, so I feel like this makes it worse...ladies, what are you doing to NOT get discouraged with all the shrinkage?? I actually feel like ending my stretch early just to see some real results. Someone please talk me off the ledge!!


 
Try to hold out beans, it will get better if you keep up with protective styling your hair. I can only stretch this long with my hair in braids or wigs or cornrows. I am not very good at bunning but a lot of ladies swear by it. Try something, anything that keeps your hands out of your hair. 

I must say though that 27 weeks is a good length of time but if your goal is *a lot longer*, then stretch longer.


----------



## Lovestyr (Sep 28, 2009)

_Ive been an unoffical partcipant for the last 10 weeks. Now, I will like to join in with everyone else. I am currently 10 weeks post relaxer and I am going for 30 weeks. Whew.... To type that took some thought..hehe _

_My longest stretch to date was just 21 weeks and that was pretty successful. I am sure with the support and knowledge of you ladies I can so it. Good Luck to Everyone_


----------



## Aggie (Sep 28, 2009)

prettyeyez0724 said:


> _Ive been an unoffical partcipant for the last 10 weeks. Now, I will like to join in with everyone else. I am currently 10 weeks post relaxer and I am going for 30 weeks. Whew.... To type that took some thought..hehe _
> 
> _My longest stretch to date was just 21 weeks and that was pretty successful. I am sure with the support and knowledge of you ladies I can so it. Good Luck to Everyone_


 
Welcome prettyeyez0724.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm still holding on. My braider is booked solid until Nov and I really need some braids to get me to the holidays.


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 2, 2009)

_*26 week stretch ends today... I'm gonna find 7-10 minutes of alone time tomorrow...just me and Phyto Index I...

Good luck to all continuing stretchers!!!*_


----------



## Nayeli (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm throwing in the towel this week. My hair is NOT having anymore of this lol


----------



## bestblackgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

^^^ don't forget to post pics tomorrow. I wanna see ur result. 

Checking in @ 15 wks post.hopefully I can make it to 30 wks+


----------



## Aggie (Oct 2, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*26 week stretch ends today... I'm gonna find 7-10 minutes of alone time tomorrow...just me and Phyto Index I...*_
> 
> _*Good luck to all continuing stretchers!!!*_


 
You done good Mona. Are you repeating the 26 weeks stretch?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 2, 2009)

By the way, I am checking in at 36 weeks and 1 day post today. 16 weeks minimum to go to reach 1 year but 50 more weeks to get to 20 months - my ultimate dream stretch time frame.


----------



## bedazzled (Oct 2, 2009)

Has anyone thought about doing a 2 year stretch? Just curious..I was thinkin about trying it. I know Im a looney toon.


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 2, 2009)

Aggie said:


> You done good Mona. Are you repeating the 26 weeks stretch?


 

_*Thanks Lady Aggie *_

_*Congrats on your stretch....you ain't playin..*_
_*
Edited to add:  Nope, not repeating...think that the 16-20 week mark works best for me.  But I salute all those that can go longer *_


----------



## Aggie (Oct 3, 2009)

bedazzled said:


> Has anyone thought about doing a 2 year stretch? Just curious..I was thinkin about trying it. I know Im a looney toon.


 
Well you know bedazzled, that seems very tempting for me seeing that I want to end my ultimate stretch at 20 months. Sooooo, what's another 4 months? If you are serious, I'll do it with you as a support for each other. I am already over 8 months, how far along are you?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 3, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Thanks Lady Aggie *_
> 
> _*I may give it another shot...it all starts with the first week, huh? Next Friday....1 wk post touch up & then take it from there*_
> 
> _*Congrats on your stretch....you ain't playin..*_


 
Thank you Mona. I am dead serious about my stretch this time.


----------



## bedazzled (Oct 3, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Well you know bedazzled, that seems very tempting for me seeing that I want to end my ultimate stretch at 20 months. Sooooo, what's another 4 months? If you are serious, I'll do it with you as a support for each other. I am already over 8 months, how far along are you?



I'm only 6 months as of right now. But I am willing to try! If I'm not too far behind you OR since I, ending my stretch in april & you a bit after me. Once you end your stretch we can start together same time & g on a 2 year stretch together!


----------



## SmartyPants (Oct 3, 2009)

OK...  I miscounted...  I am at 11 weeks post not 12 weeks.  But, I'm still cool.  Relaxing December 4th will put me at 20 weeks.  I am going to stretch until then and reassess to see if I feel I can make it to April 23 (40 weeks).  I have an event the first week of May so I will be relaxing for that anyway.

If I relax in December, I will do another 20 week stretch to relax at the end of April.  After that, I am going to do 17-18 week stretches to relax 3 times a year.  I just like my hair straight too much to keep stretching 20+ weeks.  I am doing it now to see if I can make APL by May.


----------



## brianna-alyssa (Oct 3, 2009)

may i please join the challenge? when i was a lurker, i read many helpful tips here during my 6 month stretch and my almost 3 month stretch. & now as a member, i would like to join. right now, i'm about 3 weeks post.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Oct 3, 2009)

smartblackchic said:


> may i please join the challenge? when i was a lurker, i read many helpful tips here during my 6 month stretch and my almost 3 month stretch. & now as a member, i would like to join. right now, i'm about 3 weeks post.


 
Sure smartblackchic, welcome to the challenge. How long you want to stretch for this time?


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 3, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*26 week stretch ends today... I'm gonna find 7-10 minutes of alone time tomorrow...just me and Phyto Index I...*_
> 
> _*Good luck to all continuing stretchers!!!*_


Good job MonaLisa !



bedazzled said:


> Has anyone thought about doing a 2 year stretch? Just curious..I was thinkin about trying it. I know Im a looney toon.


 


Aggie said:


> Well you know bedazzled, that seems very tempting for me seeing that I want to end my ultimate stretch at 20 months. Sooooo, what's another 4 months? If you are serious, I'll do it with you as a support for each other. I am already over 8 months, how far along are you?


I'm planning to do a 2 year stretch.  It would end on July 1, 2011.  I may end it on July 25th, 2011 since that is my b-day.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 3, 2009)

bedazzled said:


> I'm only 6 months as of right now. But I am willing to try! If I'm not too far behind you OR since I, ending my stretch in april & you a bit after me. Once you end your stretch we can start together same time & g on a 2 year stretch together!


 

A 20 months stretch will take me to September 22nd of next year and since we're only 2 months apart, I would love it if we go for it this time around if you'd like. 

For me it would mean that a 2 year stretch would end on January 22nd, 2011. I am willing to go for it now if you'd like and if you would like for me to hang in there with you the extra 2 months until you reach 2 years, then I would for support. 

I'm already in that stretching mode and I would really like to continue it for as long as I can - and 2 years seem possible for me. 

Let's try it, let's do it! I could use a stretching buddy. That means that I would have to update my fotki album to include this new hair goal. 

The only rule is that we provide an absolute minimum time frame for ending it, say 18-20 months or so and that is only if we really foresee not making the 24 months. What do you think?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 3, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I'm planning to do a 2 year stretch. It would end on July 1, 2011. I may end it on July 25th, 2011 since that is my b-day.


 
Well in that case, I might as well go for it then. I hope bedazzled join us in this wonderful endeavor. I could use all the support I can get.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 3, 2009)

You know I keep saying stretch but I mean 2 year transition.  Still we can all do it together .  I gotta get my terminology right.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 3, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> You know I keep saying stretch but I mean 2 year transition. Still we can all do it together . I gotta get my terminology right.


 
Technically I'm transitioning too but it's to texlaxed hair. I am cuttting off all the bone-straight relaxed hair anyway, so I qualify I think. Some may disagree but hey, I'm happy with classing it as a transitional stretch.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Oct 3, 2009)

bestblackgirl said:


> Checking in @ 15 wks post.hopefully I can make it to 30 wks+


 
I will cut my stretch short. I will relax at 17.5 weeks instead. Then relax in January 2010 at 3months post. This is still my longest stretch. I usually stretch for 12 wks. 2.5 wks left


----------



## bedazzled (Oct 3, 2009)

Aggie said:


> A 20 months stretch will take me to September 22nd of next year and since we're only 2 months apart, I would love it if we go for it this time around if you'd like.
> 
> For me it would mean that a 2 year stretch would end on January 22nd, 2011. I am willing to go for it now if you'd like and if you would like for me to hang in there with you the extra 2 months until you reach 2 years, then I would for support.
> 
> ...




Sounds Good. *LETS DO IT!!!!* My stretch would end April 8 2011. 

We should definitely do a minimum time frame. I think we should discuss it at 18 months post since you already planned on relaxing at 20 weeks post so that like you said if we really foresee not making the 24 months.. Shoot..after these 2 years we'll be like 50% natural. Haha.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 3, 2009)

bedazzled said:


> Sounds Good. *LETS DO IT!!!!* My stretch would end April 8 2011.
> 
> We should definitely do a minimum time frame. I think we should discuss it at 18 months post since you already planned on relaxing at 20 weeks post so that like you said if we really foresee not making the 24 months.. *Shoot..after these 2 years we'll be like 50% natural.* Haha.


 
You know you could be right about the 50% natural.


----------



## butterfly3582 (Oct 5, 2009)

So I plan to perm on  December 19.  I honestly do not know how long I have been stretching.  I can say the last successful relaxer I had was December 2008.

I tried my first self relax in April and it failed.   So I tried it again in July and again severly under processed.  I have decided to go to the salon for my next one.  But since it will be a corrective also I figured the longer I could go without a perm the less likely I will have breakage.  So in December it will be 6 months since any relaxer has touched my head and 1 year since I have had a relaxer that processed correctly.

I have been wearing LF and keeping my hair braided.  I wash & DC weekly.  I also spary in leave in 2-3 days a week.  When I take down I pre poo, detangle, clarify, shampoo, mild protein, and DC.  Than I get it braided again.  So far so good.  

I have realized low manipulation and DC is the key for me.


----------



## Khaiya (Oct 5, 2009)

I thought i posted somewhere in the last few pages of this thread but i dont see it......oh well, i have 2 days left to go to hit 14 weeks, its still going well, i have 2 inches of NG, 3 inches stretched! So its crazy up there. I just have to keep reminding myself that the basics are best and not to try any new stuff at this stage, this point of stretching is not the time to be experimenting.


----------



## PGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

Relaxed at 26 weeks....Starting over now!  I got some good growth and a nice trim.  I will be full APL at the end of this next stretch.  I am touching APL now...Yay!  Right now my hair is almost the length I used to wear when it was weaved up!  So happy 

Hurry up 6 months...Grow Grow Grow...


----------



## shadylane21 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey ladies! I am officially joining! I am 13 weeks post and I am doing a 6 month stretch! I am BSL now and hope to be at least some where near MBL lol! I will be using wigs and braids and lots of conditioner!!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Oct 7, 2009)

I just ended a 1yr stretch and I love my growth.  I am starting over with my stretch again so I am 1 week and 4 days   I say I will wait til 6 mos but I am really thinking of doing another 1yr stretch. Just toying with the idea.  Will confirm later.


----------



## Bluetopia (Oct 7, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I just ended a 1yr stretch and I love my growth. I am starting over with my stretch again so I am 1 week and 4 days  I say I will wait til 6 mos but I am really thinking of doing another 1yr stretch. Just toying with the idea. Will confirm later.


 


SouthernStunner I've been waaaaaaaiting for your post stretch pics! Don't hold out on us. Those of us on longterm stretches are dying to see the results of 52 weeks.

please :blush3: *batting eyelashes*


----------



## Aggie (Oct 7, 2009)

PGirl said:


> Relaxed at 26 weeks....Starting over now! I got some good growth and a nice trim. I will be full APL at the end of this next stretch. I am touching APL now...Yay! Right now my hair is almost the length I used to wear when it was weaved up! So happy
> 
> Hurry up 6 months...Grow Grow Grow...


 


SouthernStunner said:


> I just ended a 1yr stretch and I love my growth. I am starting over with my stretch again so I am 1 week and 4 days  I say I will wait til 6 mos but I am really thinking of doing another 1yr stretch. Just toying with the idea. Will confirm later.


 

Congrats PGirl and SouthernStunner on reaching your stretch goals.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Oct 8, 2009)

Okay, ladies. I've been watching LHCF since March 2009, but I finally convinced myself to pay for a subscription, and I have a feeling this will be the best $7 I will ever invest into my hair. I just wanted to say I'm extremely proud to finally be apart of LHCF, and I look forward to making long strides of progress. Congratulations to those who have finished their stretches and I also wish the very best to those continuing!

I was natural from March to July until I texlaxed, putting me at shoulder length with Phyto I. My hair was thriving and healthy and then I made the horrible decision to self-BKT, which devastated my hair and I've been combating the damage ever since. Originally the results were great, but in combination with notorious no-lye relaxer dryness and excessive heat, despite my best efforts to spare my hair of both, my hair quickly started showing signs of severe damage. I've been stretching since July and as of tomorrow I will officially be 3 months post. I plan to go a full six months until January, which works out perfectly because of my birthday. I then plan to either texlax or relax with a lye relaxer and get a trim. 

I know this challenge started in May (or was it April? w/e)...is it too late to join? If not, then sign me up. If not, I'll still be here, because I desperately need the support right now. 

Helping me to stretch:
Co-washing
Low Manipulation/Leave NG alone
Absolutely no heat
Bantu knots (wearing these at home, only taking them out to leave the house, extreme protective styling, babying and hiding those ends!)
DCing
Continual Moisture

Happy stretching!


----------



## goodmorningruby (Oct 8, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I just ended a 1yr stretch and I love my growth.  I am starting over with my stretch again so I am 1 week and 4 days   I say I will wait til 6 mos but I am really thinking of doing another 1yr stretch. Just toying with the idea.  Will confirm later.



I've been following your stretch and progress since the challenge started...needless to say I'm very impressed! Congratulations!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 8, 2009)

goodmorningruby said:


> Okay, ladies. I've been watching LHCF since March 2009, but I finally convinced myself to pay for a subscription, and I have a feeling this will be the best $7 I will ever invest into my hair. I just wanted to say I'm extremely proud to finally be apart of LHCF, and I look forward to making long strides of progress. Congratulations to those who have finished their stretches and I also wish the very best to those continuing!
> 
> I was natural from March to July until I texlaxed, putting me at shoulder length with Phyto I. My hair was thriving and healthy and then I made the horrible decision to self-BKT, which devastated my hair and I've been combating the damage ever since. Originally the results were great, but in combination with notorious no-lye relaxer dryness and excessive heat, despite my best efforts to spare my hair of both, my hair quickly started showing signs of severe damage. I've been stretching since July and as of tomorrow I will officially be 3 months post. I plan to go a full six months until January, which works out perfectly because of my birthday. I then plan to either texlax or relax with a lye relaxer and get a trim.
> 
> ...


 
Hi and welcome to LHCF and to the LTS challenge. I know it feels good to finally come out of Lurkdom. Enjoy your hair journey here and remember if you have any questions or helpful suggestions, you are more than welcomed to share with the group.

~HUGS~


----------



## Aggie (Oct 8, 2009)

By the way ladies, guess what? I am now today at 37 weeks post. I had made another blunder of a miscalculation and not effectively kept up with how many weeks post I am. 

I thought I was going to be 36 weeks today, but low and behold - it's 37 weeks into my stretch today. 

I am slowly creeping along and getting there - slooooowly. Anyway 51 more weeks to go. I was going for a year, but it just got longer. Now I am going for a 20 month stretch minimum.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Oct 8, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Hi and welcome to LHCF and to the LTS challenge. I know it feels good to finally come out of Lurkdom. Enjoy your hair journey here and remember if you have any questions or helpful suggestions, you are more than welcomed to share with the group.
> 
> ~HUGS~



Hello, thank you very much! I've been following your stretch as well and I can firmly say that you're an inspiration.


----------



## panamoni (Oct 8, 2009)

Aggie, 

Your braids are beautiful!!!!!!!!  You look so cute in those pics.


----------



## january noir (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm going for a longer stretch than usual inspired by this thread.

Tomorrow will be 12 weeks, but I'm continuing on to 15 weeks (Oct 30) and then I will get my touch-up.  If I do well and there is no breakage, I'll try again and again with an eye to go 20 weeks.  

WISH ME LUCK!!!!!


----------



## goodmorningruby (Oct 8, 2009)

january noir said:


> I'm going for a longer stretch than usual inspired by this thread.
> 
> Tomorrow will be 12 weeks, but I'm continuing on to 15 weeks (Oct 30) and then I will get my touch-up.  If I do well and there is no breakage, I'll try again and again with an eye to go 20 weeks.
> 
> WISH ME LUCK!!!!!



Tomorrow is 12 weeks for me as well!  Good luck!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 8, 2009)

goodmorningruby said:


> Hello, thank you very much! I've been following your stretch as well and I can firmly say that you're an inspiration.


 
Awww you're so sweet, thank you so much.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 8, 2009)

january noir said:


> I'm going for a longer stretch than usual inspired by this thread.
> 
> Tomorrow will be 12 weeks, but I'm continuing on to 15 weeks (Oct 30) and then I will get my touch-up. If I do well and there is no breakage, I'll try again and again with an eye to go 20 weeks.
> 
> WISH ME LUCK!!!!!


 
Ooooh you're doing it JN! Congrats honey. You will make that 20 week target.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 8, 2009)

panamoni said:


> Aggie,
> 
> Your braids are beautiful!!!!!!!! You look so cute in those pics.


 
Thanks so much panamoni. I wear this look quite a bit too so yeah I like it a lot myself. Thanks again.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Oct 8, 2009)

I have decided since I'm crossing the half way mark tomorrow that I will incorporate more weekly oil rinses into my stretching regimen. I used to be really big on using oils, especially for rinsing, but I've gotten lazy and as I go further into my stretch, I think oil rinsing will be key to detangling. I even thought today that WHEN (not if) I get to the 6 month mark and I see myself going farther, I will continue to stretch...or maybe I will transition...I don't know. Off to add to my EO collection...


----------



## bestblackgirl (Oct 8, 2009)

Relaxed at 16 weeks. starting over again for another 15-16 weeks.. Currently 2 days post


----------



## aquajoyice (Oct 8, 2009)

Checking in at 26 weeks post Wednesday and have decided to texlax this Friday so stay tuned!!! I was going to go until the 16th but i'm going to be too busy and will not have the time. I'm currently researching texlaxing in sections and adding protein and oils into my relaxer. I know it's going to be bitter sweet becuase I have a whole new respect for my new growth but yet i'm ready to go back to my easy peasy routine. Detangling has gotten the best of me. I am a little scared about the results my hair has been very tangled and matted so i'm hoping the results come out good. I've been detangling here and there since Sunday and realize that the dry bunning was turning my hair into dreads  So that is a lesson to be learned. I'll keep all you ladies posted and will be putting up pics and recording a vid.


----------



## Leesh (Oct 8, 2009)

Aggie said:


> By the way ladies, guess what? I am now today at 37 weeks post. I had made another blunder of a miscalculation and not effectively kept up with how many weeks post I am.
> 
> I thought I was going to be 36 weeks today, but low and behold - it's 37 weeks into my stretch today.
> 
> I am slowly creeping along and getting there - slooooowly. Anyway 51 more weeks to go. I was going for a year, but it just got longer. Now I am going for a 20 month stretch minimum.


 
Are You transitioning?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 9, 2009)

Leesh said:


> Are You transitioning?


 
In a manner of speaking yes but not to natural hair but to texlaxed hair. I can't do the natural thing just yet I don't think.


----------



## bedazzled (Oct 9, 2009)

^^ I am trying to transition to natural. I've decided after this 2 year stretch period, I'll know by then if i can handle going natural or not. If I can't handle it I'll probably just relax again. My hair looks texlaxed a week after its relaxed so :/


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 9, 2009)

Well done on getting to 26 weeks  You know you can do it again if you want to  I'm looking forward to seeing pictures

Dry and wet bunning are the only things that cause my new growth to tangle ridiculously! This is why I stopped doing this about 30 weeks post. I now dry my hair in cornrows or flat twists when not in my extensionless braids).



aquajoyice said:


> Checking in at 26 weeks post Wednesday and have decided to texlax this Friday so stay tuned!!! I was going to go until the 16th but i'm going to be too busy and will not have the time. I'm currently researching texlaxing in sections and adding protein and oils into my relaxer. I know it's going to be bitter sweet becuase I have a whole new respect for my new growth but yet i'm ready to go back to my easy peasy routine. Detangling has gotten the best of me. I am a little scared about the results my hair has been very tangled and matted so i'm hoping the results come out good. I've been detangling here and there since Sunday and realize that the *dry bunning was turning my hair into dreads*  So that is a lesson to be learned. I'll keep all you ladies posted and will be putting up pics and recording a vid.


----------



## Demetrius Roberts (Oct 9, 2009)

Just checking in..I am taking down my kinky twist tonight..Then sat I will be going to get my  hair braided with no extensions, and then wigging it up for the remainder of my 1 yr stretch..Wow I am almost there..Nov 6 2008 was my last perm and i am kinda at a dilema... Im not for sure if i want to perm my hair although I want to see it straight...All of you ladies are inspiration, and have given helpful tips to help with this stretch....I dont check in much but I will take a pic tonight of my hair at 48 weeks post..


----------



## Aggie (Oct 9, 2009)

Demetrius Roberts said:


> Just checking in..I am taking down my kinky twist tonight..Then sat I will be going to get my hair braided with no extensions, and then wigging it up for the remainder of my 1 yr stretch..Wow I am almost there..Nov 6 2008 was my last perm and i am kinda at a dilema... Im not for sure if i want to perm my hair although I want to see it straight...All of you ladies are inspiration, and have given helpful tips to help with this stretch....I dont check in much but I will take a pic tonight of my hair at 48 weeks post..


 
:woohoo: 48 weeks stretch. Congrats Demetrius, you are doing it.


----------



## panamoni (Oct 9, 2009)

Tomorrow, I'll be 25 weeks post!!  I've never stretched that long.  I have one more week to go, and I'm so excited.


----------



## HoneyA (Oct 10, 2009)

Congrats to all the really long term stretchers! I'm 14 weeks post now so I have about 6-10 more weeks to go I think. I'm doing a quick conditioner wash today and then I'll wash with poo and conditioner next week.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 10, 2009)

panamoni said:


> Tomorrow, I'll be 25 weeks post!! I've never stretched that long. I have one more week to go, and I'm so excited.


 
I am so excited for you too panamoni. Congratulations!!!


----------



## seraphinelle (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm stretching or transitioning.. 4 months in...

I will stop when I am comfortable with the length.

At least 18 months.


----------



## aquajoyice (Oct 10, 2009)

I just ended my 6 month stretch last night and i'm still tired from all the de-tangling, LOL! I had about 2 handfuls of hair after the entire process was done. I plan on straightening my hair tonight to check out the length. I did notice that my ends are a lot thinner than expected. So i'm anticipating cutting off about 1-2 inches and nursing my ends. I'm hoping to get my ends as good as my roots  I'll be posting pics tonight of the before and after.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 10, 2009)

aquajoyice said:


> I just ended my 6 month stretch last night and i'm still tired from all the de-tangling, LOL! I had about 2 handfuls of hair after the entire process was done. I plan on straightening my hair tonight to check out the length. I did notice that my ends are a lot thinner than expected. So i'm anticipating cutting off about 1-2 inches and nursing my ends. I'm hoping to get my ends as good as my roots  I'll be posting pics tonight of the before and after.


AJ, ends will always look thin in a long stretch. I would recommend straightening it first to see how your whole head of hair looks, then take it from there. Try not to trim first.


----------



## panamoni (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, it's time for me to start the countdown.  It's been fun stretching with you ladies.  My stretch ends in 3 days!!!  I can't wait to relax again.  26 weeks is a long time, but it flew by with the help of you all.

As I reflect at T minus 3 days, and counting, I've learned several things:
- My natural hair actually has springy coils, which is cool.  I always thought it was all zig zags. 
- My natural hair and relaxed hair like different products and need different amounts of the products.
- It is possible to smooth down new growth (quite nicely and super smooth through about 20-22 weeks) with the right products and technique

Well, that's it for now -- I guess I'll reflect more tomorrow.


----------



## Khaiya (Oct 13, 2009)

^^Congrats on making it to the end!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 13, 2009)

panamoni said:


> Well, it's time for me to start the countdown. It's been fun stretching with you ladies. My stretch ends in 3 days!!! I can't wait to relax again. 26 weeks is a long time, but it flew by with the help of you all.
> 
> As I reflect at T minus 3 days, and counting, I've learned several things:
> - My natural hair actually has springy coils, which is cool. I always thought it was all zig zags.
> ...


 
Congratulations panamoni on reaching your stretch goals.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Oct 13, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## janeemat (Oct 14, 2009)

Congrats Panamoni on your stretch!  I would love to do a 26 wk stretch.  I'm at 15 wks which is a norm for me because I usually relax between 12-16.  Another 10 wks  I don't know


----------



## panamoni (Oct 14, 2009)

T minus 2 days until my relaxer.  More reflection on the stretch:

I normally got my relaxers every 12 weeks before LHCF...which is still considered a big deal stretch to a lot of people.  When I happened upon this thread, I literally thought to myself, "These people are crazy if they think I'm going to stretch for 6 months -- that's just crazy."  I was willing to add on a couple of weeks -- 16 (which I had done once before) or even 20 (which was pushing it), but as I became inspired by you all, and practiced different techniques with styling my bun and various products, it became doable to go to 6 months.  

Another thing that helped along the way when I had the occasional day when the new growth would not lie down and I wasn't feeling like myself because of my hair, was paying special attention to my appearance and using my accessories to spruce up my look.  It made me feel better about how I was presenting myself -- and I happened to get several compliments.  

More tomorrow... ;o)


----------



## janeemat (Oct 14, 2009)

I guess I need to hang out around this thread for stretching inspiration.  I just don't want a long stretch to do more harm than good as I have read about.


----------



## panamoni (Oct 14, 2009)

janeemat said:


> I guess I need to hang out around this thread for stretching inspiration. I just don't want a long stretch to do more harm than good as I have read about.


 

It's so funny, I was writing my post when you were writing yours, so it's funny my reflection touched on something you wrote about.  

I definitely see your concern about stretching.  Just take it one week at a time.  It's not for everyone.  As much as I'm ok with long term stretching, once I reach my goal, I'm not sure if I'll stretch as long anymore.  16-20 weeks will probably be the norm.  I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm wearing a braidout today.  This is my first successful one.  I actually did it on dry hair using Qhemet's Honey Tea Bush Gel (is that right??), put some rollers on the ends, then went under the dryer for 30 minutes.  Took the rollers out right before I went to bed and took the braids out this morning.  This is going to help me get through this transition.  I will be doing flexirods tonight without papers because I forgot my wallet at home.  I was planning to swing past Sally's after work.


----------



## nymane (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey ladies, I'm a little over 8 weeks post and I'm going for 16 weeks (the longest stretch since my HHJ); My last stretch ended at 11 weeks, I was really struggling but I know what I was missing...dcing on dry hair & frequent co-washes

Any who, my stretch this time around is going extremely well; minimum shedding, almost No breakage, & my ng/hair is soft. If it continues to go this well I may try and stretch for more than 16 weeks...lol I'll definitely be in here for support!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 14, 2009)

nymane said:


> Hey ladies, I'm a little over 8 weeks post and I'm going for 16 weeks (the longest stretch since my HHJ); My last stretch ended at 11 weeks, I was really struggling but I know what I was missing...dcing on dry hair & frequent co-washes
> 
> Any who, my stretch this time around is going extremely well; minimum shedding, almost No breakage, & my ng/hair is soft. If it continues to go this well I may try and stretch for more than 16 weeks...lol I'll definitely be in here for support!


 
Very good report nymane. Welcome.


----------



## Khaiya (Oct 15, 2009)

Officially 15 weeks post and still going, i'm thinking of relaxing though just out of laziness, i'm not really having any issues with my hair but its a bit tedious to have to be so gentle when i detangle, it takes FOREVER.


----------



## janeemat (Oct 16, 2009)

Khaiya said:


> Officially 15 weeks post and still going, i'm thinking of relaxing though just out of laziness, i'm not really having any issues with my hair but* its a bit tedious to have to be so gentle when i detangle, it takes FOREVER*.


 

This is exactly how I feel.  It just takes so long to do my hair.  I'm 15wks also, but may relax at 16wks.


----------



## Khaiya (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok, well i'm out. I jus went ahead an relaxed spur of the moment, i have no regrets though it came out good and i did gain a bit of thickness. I'll probably just leave it at 12 weeks from now on and be done, i cant stretch past that and still be 'cute'. Lol.


----------



## maghreblover (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi everybody!!! I've been lurking, and lurk-participating in this challenge  Now, I'm subscribed to LHCF, amma subscribe to this thread! I am texlaxed, 35 weeks post tomorrow and planning on doing the full year  I'm taking out my braids at the moment, and I've had them since August 8th.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 16, 2009)

Khaiya said:


> Ok, well i'm out. I jus went ahead an relaxed spur of the moment, i have no regrets though it came out good and i did gain a bit of thickness. I'll probably just leave it at 12 weeks from now on and be done, i cant stretch past that and still be 'cute'. Lol.


 
Lol, I hear ya Khaiya. You know sometimes, staying cute does come with a price, and for you it's relaxing earlier than planned. Good luck on your future stretches.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 16, 2009)

maghreblover said:


> Hi everybody!!! I've been lurking, and lurk-participating in this challenge  Now, I'm subscribed to LHCF, amma subscribe to this thread! I am texlaxed, 35 weeks post tomorrow and planning on doing the full year  I'm taking out my braids at the moment, and I've had them since August 8th.


 
Welcome to LHCF and to the challenge maghrebllover. Good luck on your year long stretch.


----------



## SmartyPants (Oct 16, 2009)

Khaiya said:


> Ok, well i'm out. I jus went ahead an relaxed spur of the moment, i have no regrets though it came out good and i did gain a bit of thickness. I'll probably just leave it at 12 weeks from now on and be done, i cant stretch past that and still be 'cute'. Lol.




I understand....  the only reason I am at 13 weeks now is because I am also bunning for a year.  I don't have to worry about looking cute if I am just going to stick my hair under a bun.


----------



## nymane (Oct 16, 2009)

maghreblover said:


> Hi everybody!!! I've been lurking, and lurk-participating in this challenge  Now, I'm subscribed to LHCF, amma subscribe to this thread! I am texlaxed, 35 weeks post tomorrow and planning on doing the full year  I'm taking out my braids at the moment, and I've had them since August 8th.



Wow...how is your stretch going so far? Have you been in braids for the majority of your stretch? If not, what other styles do you wear? Good luck!


----------



## panamoni (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 

I relaxed today (my stylist did it)!  It came out well for the most part (hair looks great - I will use Syntonics again - better than Fiberguard for me), but she did notice some breakage in the back which could either be from stretching so long or bunning or both.  

Also, detangling was a major effort.  Although I detangled often, I think I may be more 4A than 4B and the tight coils curl back up instantly. The coils battle the relaxed hair to take ownership of the strands (and will win if I don't relax more quickly).  

Going forward, I'm going to stretch for 12 or 16 weeks.  And do french rolls for a while.  ;o). 

Panamoni


----------



## Aggie (Oct 17, 2009)

panamoni said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I relaxed today (my stylist did it)! It came out well for the most part (hair looks great - I will use Syntonics again - better than Fiberguard for me), but she did notice some breakage in the back which could either be from stretching so long or bunning or both.
> 
> ...


 
At least you will still be stretching your realxers and that's all that matters. Good going panamoni.


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 17, 2009)

Checking in at week 30.  

Ladies, thank you so much for your kind words a while back in talking me off the ledge.  Ten more weeks to go before my next touch up and December cannot come fast enough.


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 17, 2009)

Checking in at 8 weeks post. Hopefully, this time around I will be able to make it the full six months.


----------



## Ruby True (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi,
longtime lurker coming to  the light 
I am  currently  10 wks post  everything was going well but lately my hair has been super dry. My hair is my siggy. I cover my head  whenever I go outside  since its so cold  and I moisturize with S-curl but its still dryNow I am seeing alot of hair when I try to  detangle . Help! Im thinking condition with egg this weekend. Any  suggestions??? I want to  relax end of November.


----------



## Britt (Oct 17, 2009)

_This is prob no big deal to the long term stretchers... I use to be one, I use to stretch for 16 wks no issues at all. Since my hair texture has changed, I've been relaxing more like every 7 wks, 8 tops. Anyway, today makes my 8th wk and I am soooo proud that I decided not to relax today. I washed my hair yesterday gave myself a reallllly deep treat w/ Kenra MC mixed w/ SAA and a bit of wheat protein. I pulled it back in a ponytail w/ a roller on the end to let it airdry since i'm not going anywhere today. 

I'd like to try and stretch until wk 10, I suppose I will make an attempt at a braidout when I want something that looks kinda cute for going out. 
_


----------



## january noir (Oct 17, 2009)

I've been pourning over Sylvers Fotki and I ran to Harmon's after work and bought the Rusk Smoother Conditioner and some NTM Serum (I had NTM products while back and gave it away because they never really did anything for me.)  Maybe this time, it will using her techniques.   

I am 13 weeks post, 4a/b, fine and thin.    

I wish I had Sylver's thickness and length right now dammit! 

I love the scent of the Rusk Smoother.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 17, 2009)

I'd like to join too.  So far I'm at 24 weeks.


----------



## january noir (Oct 17, 2009)

Ruby True said:


> Hi,
> longtime lurker coming to  the light
> I am  currently  10 wks post  everything was going well but lately my hair has been super dry. My hair is my siggy. I cover my head  whenever I go outside  since its so cold  and I moisturize with S-curl but its still dryNow I am seeing alot of hair when I try to  detangle . Help! Im thinking condition with egg this weekend. Any  suggestions??? I want to  relax end of November.



Hi there Ruby!    Post #4! 
What are you covering your hair with?  Anything, especially cotton, is going to suck the moisture right out of it.   You are only safe with silk or satin enveloping the hair, like a scarf will do.   Some caps have a satin or silk lining so that should be fine.


----------



## maghreblover (Oct 17, 2009)

nymane said:


> Wow...how is your stretch going so far? Have you been in braids for the majority of your stretch? If not, what other styles do you wear? Good luck!


 
its going fab thanks!! it's not actually that bad, or tempting to texlax as i've only actually done it once (february 2009) since i started growing my hair from less than an inch two years ago. I'm in braids most of the time (usually 2-3 months) and then out of braids usually for about a month at a time. It is hard work though when I'm out of braids.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Oct 17, 2009)

long time lurker, first time poster. 

my hair's always in braids, so this shouldn't be too bad.
did a 9 month stretch earlier this year and went from NL to almost APL.
so i want to try another. 
checking in at about 8 weeks post.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 17, 2009)

Ruby True said:


> Hi,
> longtime lurker coming to the light
> I am currently 10 wks post everything was going well but lately my hair has been super dry. My hair is my siggy. I cover my head whenever I go outside since its so cold and I moisturize with S-curl but its still dryNow I am seeing alot of hair when I try to detangle . Help! Im thinking condition with egg this weekend. Any suggestions??? I want to relax end of November.


 
Hi  Ruby True,

Welcome to the forum. I see what could possibly be your problem. You indicated that it is cold out and that you are using S-Curl spray on your hair. Well S-Curl has glycerine, a humectant which draws moisture from the air. Unfortunately it can only draw moisture from air where the humidity is at 65% or higher so it's perfect for me *ALL* year long because I live in the tropics. 

If the humidity is not at 65% or above in your area, then the sad thing is that the glycerine in the s-curl will pull the moisture from the nearest possible place it can get it, and unfortunately, that would be your scalp. 

If you are living somewhere where the humidity drops during cold weather then you would have to switch things up a bit and use products without glycerine in it.

A product I use is Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner which is a deep conditioner and a leave in conditioner. You can purchase it from www.naturallycurly.com or www.curlymart.com. I believe the entire line is glycerine and silicone free. I use just about every product in this line. 

If you would like a daily moisturizer to replace your S-Curl during the colder months when the humidity drops, then I would recommend Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier which incidently is an awesome detangler as well and you can get it from www.naturalhair.org. 

Now there is an entire product line that caters to hair when the humidity is low and it is called Mastey and you can get them from www.sleekhair.com. 

Don't just take my word for it, do your research to confirm my findings just to make sure you are doing what is right for your hair, okay?

If you are experiencing breakage, clarify your hair first and remember protein is your friend during a long relaxer stretch so a mild protein treatment should be in order at least once a week to every 2 weeks but you must follow protein treatments up with a moisturizing deep conditioner.

Also, find a protective style that keeps your hands out of your hair. I like extension braids and wigs. Others like bunning and weaves, twists, etc...


----------



## Aggie (Oct 17, 2009)

january noir said:


> I've been pourning over Sylvers Fotki and I ran to Harmon's after work and bought the Rusk Smoother Conditioner and some NTM Serum (I had NTM products while back and gave it away because they never really did anything for me.) Maybe this time, it will using her techniques.
> 
> I am 13 weeks post, 4a/b, fine and thin.
> 
> ...


 

Girl you and me both at bolded.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 17, 2009)

Brittster said:


> _This is prob no big deal to the long term stretchers... I use to be one, I use to stretch for 16 wks no issues at all. Since my hair texture has changed, I've been relaxing more like every 7 wks, 8 tops. Anyway, today makes my 8th wk and I am soooo proud that I decided not to relax today. I washed my hair yesterday gave myself a reallllly deep treat w/ Kenra MC mixed w/ SAA and a bit of wheat protein. I pulled it back in a ponytail w/ a roller on the end to let it airdry since i'm not going anywhere today. _
> 
> _I'd like to try and stretch until wk 10, I suppose I will make an attempt at a braidout when I want something that looks kinda cute for going out. _


 


Smiley79 said:


> I'd like to join too. So far I'm at 24 weeks.


 


esi.adokowa said:


> long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> my hair's always in braids, so this shouldn't be too bad.
> did a 9 month stretch earlier this year and went from NL to almost APL.
> ...


 
Welcome to all new participants and long time lurkers to the stretchers challenge.


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 17, 2009)

esi.adokowa said:


> long time lurker, first time poster.
> did a 9 month stretch earlier this year and went from NL to almost APL.


 
Niiiice! Do you remember at how many weeks post relaxer you were when you ended your last stretch.  Just curious. I myself am stretching 41 weeks and hoping to get from SL to APL.


----------



## Ruby True (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Aggie,
Thanks  for the information. I will  look at the  products and  try  more protective  styles. Sage advice  as usual


----------



## brownbeauty196 (Oct 17, 2009)

Im currently 16 weeks into my long term stech and currently in braids. I'll be taking them out in about 3 weeks and redoing.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 17, 2009)

Ruby True said:


> Hi Aggie,
> Thanks for the information. I will look at the products and try more protective styles. Sage advice as usual


 

You're welcomed RT.


----------



## SmartyPants (Oct 17, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Welcome to all new participants and long time lurkers to the stretchers challenge.




Thanks for welcoming all the new folks to the thread.  I mainly have been posting and running because I started a new job.  Between that and my writing I really haven't had time to keep up with things here.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 17, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> Thanks for welcoming all the new folks to the thread. I mainly have been posting and running because I started a new job. Between that and my writing I really haven't had time to keep up with things here.


 
Ooooh SP, I was thinking about sending you a PM this afternoon, then got distracted with something else, I'm sorry. 

I am so happy to hear you got a new job  and at least, you're sneaking in to say hi and check up on us even though you're busy. 

Thank you for the sacrifice.


----------



## Khaiya (Oct 18, 2009)

My relaxer came out well, i got quite a bit of thickness and i haven't seen any areas that seem to have suffered from my stretch. I was pretty tired of all the fuzzies and my hair refusing to lie down even though i used some IC Fantasia Gel and i didnt want to comb so i was afraid i was brushing too much. Oh well, its over now, LOL, i'm still bunning just like before, that wont cut down till i'm like BSL or MBL, i think 12 weeks is good for me. Thanks for this thread though!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Oct 18, 2009)

I am 3 weeks post now and I am loving my hair but I have been in it toooooo much.  I am getting my briads again at the end of the month.  Funny thing is I kinda miss my waves!  Oh and another funny thing is my DH (darn this time not darling) said he like it better when I was 90% natural!!!!! Fine time for him to say something isnt it?  But I think I would have still relaxed but I like his input.  My hubby has also talked me into stretching for another year so I wont be relaxing until this time next year again.  I have gained mucho mucho thickness and growth due to my henna treatments and doing the C&G challenge.  My hubby put a ruler to my back and I should be BSB by this time next year.

I am loving my hair's health and length.  A friend once told me when your hair is in tip top health you dont fight with it.  It is very obedient (sp?).  And my hair has been a very good girl!!!!

So I will keep checking in to this thread.  Good luck and many blessings!!!

SouthernStunner


----------



## goodmorningruby (Oct 18, 2009)

Checking in at just a little over 13 weeks. I'm doing just fine.  Dry bantu-knot outs are my friend!


----------



## bestblackgirl (Oct 18, 2009)

will be 2 wks in 2 days.. going for at least 15 weeks


----------



## SmartyPants (Oct 18, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I am 3 weeks post now and I am loving my hair but I have been in it toooooo much.  I am getting my briads again at the end of the month.  Funny thing is I kinda miss my waves!  Oh and another funny thing is my DH (darn this time not darling) said he like it better when I was 90% natural!!!!! Fine time for him to say something isnt it?  But I think I would have still relaxed but I like his input.  My hubby has also talked me into stretching for another year so I wont be relaxing until this time next year again.  I have gained mucho mucho thickness and growth due to my henna treatments and doing the C&G challenge.  My hubby put a ruler to my back and I should be BSB by this time next year.
> 
> I am loving my hair's health and length.  A friend once told me when your hair is in tip top health you dont fight with it.  It is very obedient (sp?).  And my hair has been a very good girl!!!!
> 
> ...



I don't wanna get snippy or anything...  but I seem to recall a certain year-long stretcher promising us pictures when she relaxed!


----------



## bestblackgirl (Oct 18, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> I don't wanna get snippy or anything... but I seem to recall a certain year-long stretcher promising us pictures when she relaxed!


 
Yes.. And i have been stalking her fotki to see if she updated it and she hasnt. I want to see pics I've been waiting forevererplexed


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 18, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> My hubby has also talked me into stretching for another year so I wont be relaxing until this time next year again.


 
Another year long stretch?? SouthernStunner, you are the stretching QUEEN!!


----------



## january noir (Oct 18, 2009)

goodmorningruby said:


> Checking in at just a little over 13 weeks. I'm doing just fine.  Dry bantu-knot outs are my friend!



I reached 13 weeks on Friday.   I am planning to go 15 weeks, but if I can make it to 16, that will make 4 months.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 18, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> I don't wanna get snippy or anything... but I seem to recall a certain year-long stretcher promising us pictures when she relaxed!


 
I know right!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Oct 19, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> I don't wanna get snippy or anything... but I seem to recall a certain year-long stretcher promising us pictures when she relaxed!


 

LOL  I laughed so hard at this.  Well I did post them in the APL thread.  I have been getting a few PMs about my results so I will have them posted by Sat. in its own thread.  I didnt think that my hair should have its own thread, I mean I didnt make it to APL but I am happy nonetheless.  Look forward to it on Sat.  I PROMISE


Thank you and many Blessings,
SouthernStunner


----------



## Kacie (Oct 19, 2009)

Checking in at 18 weeks.  I'm loving my AO Island Naturals Con and also Suave Humectant(leave in).  AO Island makes my roots buttery smooth.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Oct 19, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Another year long stretch?? SouthernStunner, you are the stretching QUEEN!!


 

Hey Beans I wanted to tell u I DC with Mane and Tail and gurl I was dancing all around the house doing the white gurl flip with my hair ( u know what I am talking about).  That was some good advice.  Thanks a bunch.


As far as the stretching it becomes addictive.  It rains here everyday even if it is just a little and the humidity is like 90% everyday so it really doesnt make sense to really "do" my hair and it last half a day.  I have been going to work with my scarf on and combing out my hair in the bathroom and before I live put it back up.  Too much work.  I am doing the C&G method again next year so I am hoping to get a better growth spurt since I am adding more protein to my diet and keeping my hands out of it.  I may keep this up until I move back to the States in 2012.  I wanna get off the plane and walk down the terminal like a stallion!  

I will post pics in its own thread.

Blessings,
SouthernStunner


----------



## Aggie (Oct 19, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Hey Beans I wanted to tell u I DC with Mane and Tail and gurl I was dancing all around the house doing the white gurl flip with my hair ( u know what I am talking about). That was some good advice. Thanks a bunch.
> 
> 
> As far as the stretching it becomes addictive. It rains here everyday even if it is just a little and the humidity is like 90% everyday so it really doesnt make sense to really "do" my hair and it last half a day. I have been going to work with my scarf on and combing out my hair in the bathroom and before I live put it back up. Too much work. I am doing the C&G method again next year so I am hoping to get a better growth spurt since I am adding more protein to my diet and keeping my hands out of it. I may keep this up until I move back to the States in 2012. I wanna get off the plane and walk down the terminal like a stallion!
> ...


 
Thanks for the update SS. Please post the link to the pics in this thread so we can come over and show you some love, okay?


----------



## nymane (Oct 19, 2009)

For those of you who normally stretch 16+ weeks...do you self-relax? If not, are you charged more money by your stylist because you have more ng?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 19, 2009)

nymane said:


> For those of you who normally stretch 16+ weeks...do you self-relax? If not, are you charged more money by your stylist because you have more ng?


 
I am a self-relaxer so I couldn't be of any help, so sorry nymane.


----------



## nymane (Oct 19, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I am a self-relaxer so I couldn't be of any help, so sorry nymane.



That's okay...thanks for responding so quickly. I was just thinking, self relaxing may be inevitable, as my stretches get longer. I don't know, lol I'll worry about that when I make it to 16 weeks post


----------



## Aggie (Oct 19, 2009)

nymane said:


> That's okay...thanks for responding so quickly. I was just thinking, self relaxing may be inevitable, as my stretches get longer. I don't know, lol I'll worry about that when I make it to 16 weeks post


 
At least you have the right spirit and that my dear, will get you far in this hair journey.


----------



## SoSweet08 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello everyone. I was wondering if I can join? I'm currently stretching but not on purpose. My last relaxer was in july I believe. I stopped taking care of my hair and right now I have matted, tangles, and knotted hair all around. I made a mistake and wet bun my hair and slightly ran a bruch through it which was a big no no. 

Therefore I had enough and remembered a quote that I learned on here, "if you don't have the money take the time and if you don't have the time use the money" it was similar to that. So I started slightly going through my hair n sections and got half of the tangles out on my left side. So far so good. I am using mane and tail detangler. It works excellent. I want to keep that and jojoba oil in stock at all times. I have my right side left so I'm going to go through that today.

Ill probably saturate my hair n oil as a prepoo after. I just gave myself a protein treatment and that went well..did that on Friday. I found a youtube video that helped me understand detangling while stretching. For some reason doing it outside of the shower wit loads of conditioner, in sections appears like it will be best for me. So I'm going to follow that and airydry in single braids.

My only issue is styling the hair. I'm going to check out some more youtube videos and fotki's for this. I will love to do a french braid but am not good at braiding. I wonder if I put rollers att the end of my hair if it will look nice. Most likely I'll bun it when I'm done.

What styles is everyone rocking while transitioning and how often do you wash your hair?

Aggie I love your braids by the way and now I understand why scurl only worked for me once. I'm going to start a hair folder with notes and stuff lol


----------



## Aggie (Oct 20, 2009)

SoSweet08 said:


> Hello everyone. I was wondering if I can join? I'm currently stretching but not on purpose. My last relaxer was in july I believe. I stopped taking care of my hair and right now I have matted, tangles, and knotted hair all around. I made a mistake and wet bun my hair and slightly ran a bruch through it which was a big no no.
> 
> Therefore I had enough and remembered a quote that I learned on here, "if you don't have the money take the time and if you don't have the time use the money" it was similar to that. So I started slightly going through my hair n sections and got half of the tangles out on my left side. So far so good. I am using mane and tail detangler. It works excellent. I want to keep that and jojoba oil in stock at all times. I have my right side left so I'm going to go through that today.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the compliment SoSweet08. Yeah, S-Curl works best when humidity levels are 65% and above because of the glycerine in it. 

In fact, I couldn't use it this week because the humidity here fell below that and so I switched things up a bit and used Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier instead - it has no glycerine in it, thank God!

ETA:

Good luck with your hair care. I get like that sometimes when i don't feel like doing anything with my hair and thankfully I was blessed enough to have an assortment of wigs I could use and have it braided down during those times. If you get that way again, try a protective style that you like, they really are hair savers.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Oct 20, 2009)

Last week I co-washed, DCed and blow dryed the hair using only Giovanni Direct Leave-In and Beyond the Zone Turn Up the Heat Protectant, and then did bantu knots on dry hair. The next day I took it down and when it came time to go to bed I just lightly applied Lacio Lacio in sections along the length of the hair and on the NG and sealed with Jane Carter Nourish & Shine (concentrating on the ends and NG), and redid the bantu knots....went to bed, took it down the next day and repeated the Lacio Lacio/Jane Carter N&S/bantu knot routine. 

This would continue throughout the week, until last night when it was time to co-wash and do a protein/moisture treatment. (I wear shower cap during the week to maintain a style achieved through direct heat i.e. blow drying). So, last night I mixed together warmed up honey, warmed up EVOO, Aphogee 2 Minute, Hydratherma Naturals Moisture Boosting Deep Con, and Elasta DPR, applied it to dry hair after putting the concoction in the microwave. I covered with a plastic cap and left it alone with no heat for like an hour. When I was rinsing this out in the shower...OMG...my hair was unbelievably soft and virtually detangled without even using the comb. I forgot how much my hair loves honey and EVOO. It was great! And the NG was like, flawlessly blended into the rest of the hair....I'm so glad this happened. This is going to make the last weeks of my stretch a piece of cake.  (I hope...knock on wood.) 

Also, I've completely cut out shampoo until my stretch is over, co-washing only, and will probably do bentonite clay treatments 3x more (once per month) before my stetch is over.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Oct 20, 2009)

SoSweet08 said:


> What styles is everyone rocking while transitioning and how often do you wash your hair?




Well...I'm not the kind of person who gets really anal about the roots not being perfectly flat, smooth, lying down, whatever with the rest of the hair (although it is a plus sometimes), because most of my styles feature lots of texture anyway. Or maybe it's because I very rarely wear my hair down? *Bantu-knots*, dry, wet or damp, are very frequent for me, especially since they give off the illusion of a lot of volume/body which easily decreases the obviousness of my NG, if that makes sense. My hair is up 99.9% of the time, in large claw clips, accompanied by bobby pins. I love bobby pins, they work wonders... I've always been scared that my gravitation towards clips and bobby pins would be my hair's downfall because of breakage, but I don't have that problem, so it's working just fine. I bun when I'm giving my hair a break. That's pretty much it..braid-outs don't work for me right now...neither do twist outs...I've tried ponytail rollerts, and I'm too lazy for them...

I co-wash where I feel it's necessary, which can be anywhere from 1-3x per week.


----------



## LeftRightRepeat (Oct 20, 2009)

nymane said:


> For those of you who normally stretch 16+ weeks...do you self-relax? If not, are you charged more money by your stylist because you have more ng?



Hi

I don't normally stretch (this is just my second time)...the first time that i did (for nine months -with the help of braids and weaves) my stylist did* charge me more.

I have also looked at the prices of some other stylists online, and some specify that they do charge more for more than a certain amount of new growth.


----------



## LeftRightRepeat (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi everyone 

i have stretched  for about 18 weeks so far, trying to get to 24.

so far it's been ok, i have been washing and airdrying, and just tying down with a scarf.  Lately that doesn't seem to be working, the new growth pops right back up 

I'm thinking of  tree braids, but those don't seem to last very long for me


----------



## nymane (Oct 20, 2009)

Catlady100 said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't normally stretch (this is just my second time)...the first time that i did (for nine months -with the help of braids and weaves) my stylist did* charge me more.
> 
> I have also looked at the prices of some other stylists online, and some specify that they do charge more for more than a certain amount of new growth.



 Catlady, thanks for responding I figured most stylist might charge more ...Good luck on your Stretch!


----------



## SoSweet08 (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm still going at these knots. Im going to get them all out today. I've been in the house for like two days now. I have class and an interview on Friday. Once I air dry in braids, ill bun it and hopefully everything will go well. Ill come back to update.


----------



## janeemat (Oct 21, 2009)

How's it going stretchers?  Who's *really *stretching like Sylver 2 such as no braids, no wigs, no weaves.  Just dealing with your own hair.  How far along are you and what are you doing to make this stretch easy.  I'm only 16wk.


----------



## Bublin (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm 17 weeks post.
I'm in canerows right now (no extensions) - salon did them.  They have been in for nearly 2 weeks and my hair needs washing badly but i'm scared to deal with my hair.  Last time i tried to transition i got fed up with the two textures and shaved off my hair!  It grew to collarbone length then i went and relaxed it.

I'm determined to do a long term transition so i'm patting myself on the back for making it to 17 weeks.

I'm glad of this thread as it will keep me away from the scissors.


----------



## MoniintheMiddle (Oct 21, 2009)

janeemat said:


> How's it going stretchers? Who's *really *stretching like Sylver 2 such as no braids, no wigs, no weaves. Just dealing with your own hair. How far along are you and what are you doing to make this stretch easy. I'm only 16wk.


 

I've been rotating b/t an updo and a bun.  At times I want to stop and relax (i will be 44 weeks on Friday) but my DH keeps me motivated


----------



## janeemat (Oct 21, 2009)

MoniintheMiddle said:


> I've been rotating b/t an updo and a bun. At times I want to stop and relax (i will be 44 weeks on Friday) but my DH keeps me motivated


 
Wow!  44wks, that's wonderful.  Is this your first long stretch?  Are you planning to end it at 52 wks.  I would just love to get to 24 wks.


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 21, 2009)

janeemat said:


> How's it going stretchers?  Who's *really *stretching like Sylver 2 such as no braids, no wigs, no weaves.  Just dealing with your own hair.  How far along are you and what are you doing to make this stretch easy.  I'm only 16wk.


I am by keeping my hair covered daily. I wear scarves and snoods. Two weekends ago, I purchase a half wig with the intentions of wearing it daily. After getting it home and trying it out, I decided to wait until I had a fresh relaxer. Those darn combs ripped a couple of my strands out and I was heated. I have since removed the combs and plan on using bobby pins when I decide to wear the half wig out in Dec.


----------



## janeemat (Oct 21, 2009)

Bublin said:


> I'm 17 weeks post.
> I'm in canerows right now (no extensions) - salon did them. *They have been in for nearly 2 weeks and my hair needs washing badly but i'm scared to deal with my hair*. Last time i tried to transition i got fed up with the two textures and shaved off my hair! It grew to collarbone length then i went and relaxed it.
> 
> I'm determined to do a long term transition so i'm patting myself on the back for making it to 17 weeks.
> ...


 
In the bold, I understand exactly what you mean.  17 Wks is a good stretch.  Last week I braided my hair back in 6 cornrows for a braidout that Friday.  Instead, I through on a cute hat and wore it all day at work and then left them in until Sunday morning.  My head did get kind of warm from having the hat on all day.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 21, 2009)

janeemat said:


> How's it going stretchers? Who's *really *stretching like Sylver 2 such as no braids, no wigs, no weaves. Just dealing with your own hair. How far along are you and what are you doing to make this stretch easy. I'm only 16wk.


                                Me! It's going pretty well for me.  I'm actually transitioning but I am primarily doing buns, braidouts, and twistouts.  I also did a flexirod set I was really happy with.  I plan to experiment more with rollersets.  I really don't want to do braids because of my edges and I've never done wigs or weaves.


----------



## MoniintheMiddle (Oct 21, 2009)

janeemat said:


> Wow! 44wks, that's wonderful. Is this your first long stretch? Are you planning to end it at 52 wks. I would just love to get to 24 wks.


 
Thanks!  This is my first long stretch....my previous stretch was 6 months.  Initially I was going to end at 52 but now I believe I am going to try to transition.  You can do it!  Your hair will tell you what it likes and doesn't like.  The BEST piece of advice for me was to detangle during my prepoo....


----------



## Zaz (Oct 21, 2009)

janeemat said:


> How's it going stretchers?  Who's *really *stretching like Sylver 2 such as no braids, no wigs, no weaves.  Just dealing with your own hair.  How far along are you and what are you doing to make this stretch easy.  I'm only 16wk.



I am, I'm now 24 weeks post (this is my 1st stretch) and have never had a weave or braids. I don't do wigs because I'd still have to deal with my real hair underneath (washing, detangling, DCing...) It's been fairly easy so far, I wash/cowash every 2 days or so. DC once a week and that's pretty much it. I do braidouts, wash n gos and just stick it up with a clip when I don't feel like dealing with it.


----------



## nymane (Oct 21, 2009)

janeemat said:


> How's it going stretchers?  Who's *really *stretching like Sylver 2 such as no braids, no wigs, no weaves.  Just dealing with your own hair.  How far along are you and what are you doing to make this stretch easy.  I'm only 16wk.



I'll be 10 weeks post on Friday (going for at least 16 weeks); I don't wear braids, wigs, weaves, and I don't use direct heat. It's just my hair & I  DC'ing on dry hair (or pre-pooing w/ a cheapy conditioner) followed by co-washing has really made my stretch very easy so far.


----------



## january noir (Oct 23, 2009)

 I'm 14 wks. post 2nite; officially my longest stretch ever.
I had to give up the Rusk and NTM and go back to my staple products though.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm at 8 weeks now. Doing better. I had some breakage because my hair wasn't happy but I'm back on point. The new growth is dead serious lol.


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 24, 2009)

Checking in at week 31. Nine more to go


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Oct 24, 2009)

Is it too late to join? My last touch-up was August 21st and I am now 9 weeks post. I don't plan on getting a touch-up until January '10, roughly at 20+ weeks post - my ultimate goal would be to hold out until March or April. My stylist is scissors-happy ya'll and she's sabotaging my goals for APL. 

I'm looking for tips on how to keep my ends moisturized during these stretches for length retention. 

Thanks,
jayjay


----------



## Aggie (Oct 25, 2009)

jayjaycurlz said:


> Is it too late to join? My last touch-up was August 21st and I am now 9 weeks post. I don't plan on getting a touch-up until January '10, roughly at 20+ weeks post - my ultimate goal would be to hold out until March or April. My stylist is scissors-happy ya'll and she's sabotaging my goals for APL.
> 
> I'm looking for tips on how to keep my ends moisturized during these stretches for length retention.
> 
> ...


 
It's not too late jayjay. This is one of those ongoing challenges so hop right in and start stretching girlie.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 25, 2009)

january noir said:


>  I'm 14 wks. post 2nite; officially my longest stretch ever.
> *I had to give up the Rusk and NTM and go back to my staple products though*.


 

Me too JN. I need to finish up the Rusk Smoother leave in I have as well. It will not be a re-purchase item for me either. The NTM products have way too many cones for my fine strands. I'll stick with Beauty Without Cruelty Revitalizing and Alba Botanica as my exclusive leave-in conditioners for now.


----------



## lennet93 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey ladies I'm going into my 11th week since my last touch up on Aug. 13th. The longest I've ever went is 10 weeks. I was planning to relax on Nov. 12 at 13 weeks post for my DD birthday party on the 14th but I think I'll just flatiron  I'm actually enjoying this stretch. Dh says I should stretch as long as possible, easy for him to say  I've been using Sunshyne from hairliscious regimen and its working great for me


----------



## fattyfatfat (Oct 25, 2009)

I would like to join this challenge too.

So far Im 12wks post relaxer. This is the longest Ive gone w/o a relaxer. I recently told went to the salon and the stylist told me that my hair would break off if I didnt get a relaxer . I dont have a goal of weeks to go w/o a relaxer, but I will go w/o one for as long as I can.


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 25, 2009)

washnset said:


> I would like to join this challenge too.
> 
> So far Im 12wks post relaxer. This is the longest Ive gone w/o a relaxer. I recently told went to the salon and they stylist told me that my hair would break off if I didnt get a relaxer . I dont have a goal of weeks to go w/o a relaxer, but I will go w/o one for as long as I can.


 
WELCOME! The more, the merrier! 

Most times, a hair dresser is out for his/her own best interests. The more you relax, more money in their pockets.  *YOU* be the judge of how well stretching goes with your hair. I have a feeling you'll be pleasantly suprised.


----------



## janeemat (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi All!

I'm 17 wks post relaxer and I want to know if I'm headed for a disaster. I purchased a Nano Babybliss Blowdryer and for the last 3 wks I have done my version of a Domnican blowout on my ROOTS only. Meaning I condition and rollerset. I'm trying to stretch at least 5 months this time so I decided to try doing the blowouts to make things more manageable. I usually wear it down Sunday and Monday and then back to the bun. Any thoughts stretchers? I don't want to be in for a rude awakening when I relax. 
__________________


----------



## KPH (Oct 28, 2009)

11 weeks here.  picked up some JBCO last night so my hair feels fine but it's definitely not cute around the edges and I smell like I was up grilling all night using a lot of charcoal. LOL


----------



## shandaw (Oct 28, 2009)

washnset said:


> I would like to join this challenge too.
> 
> So far Im 12wks post relaxer. This is the longest Ive gone w/o a relaxer. I recently told went to the salon and the stylist told me that my hair would break off if I didnt get a relaxer . I dont have a goal of weeks to go w/o a relaxer, but I will go w/o one for as long as I can.


 
My stylist told me the same thing. That is why I have been so hesitant about stretching for to long. I'm currently 12 weeks post and trying to decide if I will stretch longer.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Oct 28, 2009)

Checking in at like 14 weeks. I'm SO frustrated right now.  I'm really considering just transitioning instead of getting a touch up in January because it's times like these that I wish I was natural...the more new growth I get, the more I love it and miss being natural while feeling frustrated at the same time. I'm severely style challenged at this point to the extent that I have briefly considered doing a BC right now or going completely bald. (which I have in the past out of curiosity) I'm done venting for now; I don't want to say too much... Off to spend time in the transitioner's support thread...


----------



## Aggie (Oct 28, 2009)

janeemat said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I'm 17 wks post relaxer and I want to know if I'm headed for a disaster. I purchased a Nano Babybliss Blowdryer and for the last 3 wks I have done my version of a Domnican blowout on my ROOTS only. Meaning I condition and rollerset. I'm trying to stretch at least 5 months this time so I decided to try doing the blowouts to make things more manageable. I usually wear it down Sunday and Monday and then back to the bun. Any thoughts stretchers? I don't want to be in for a rude awakening when I relax.
> __________________


 
I really don't know if I would feel comfortable blow styling my hair for so many weeks in a row, heck I hate too much heat styling on the whole. Your hair may be able to handle it though. I know my hair can't do it. The last time direct heat touched my hair was in May and prbably won't again until December or January 2010...... maybe! I would be so scared to apply heat so often on my hair.


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Oct 28, 2009)

Ok I'm back you guys.... I'll be 8 weeks post tomorrow... shooting for 16.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 28, 2009)

goodmorningruby said:


> Checking in at like 14 weeks. I'm SO frustrated right now.  I'm really considering just transitioning instead of getting a touch up in January because it's times like these that I wish I was natural...the more new growth I get, the more I love it and miss being natural while feeling frustrated at the same time. *I'm severely style challenged at this point* to the extent that I have briefly considered doing a BC right now or going completely bald. (which I have in the past out of curiosity) I'm done venting for now; I don't want to say too much... Off to spend time in the transitioner's support thread...


 
I can certainly identify with the bolded, but I don't want to chop off my hair. I have resigned myself to the fact that I will have to stick with wigs, braids and cornrows for now. I may even consider doing a kinky curly synthetic weave for the Christmas holidays. 

I did this before and it was beautiful and I know this will suit me now especially because of all the new growth I have now. Try a different protective style for now and stretch a little longer or do the BC as you suggested, but don't relax just yet.


----------



## nymane (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay so I'm seriously considering stretching until the mid-March 2010 (which would make me 7 months post); I had severe breakage in my nape & middle area pre-LHCF and it's so frustrating because I'm trying to grow it out. I mainly wear braid outs so its not obvious, but I want it to look dramatically better the next time I relax. And I know the shrinkage makes hair seem shorter/thinner, that also drives me crazy...

I refuse to cut it because it would take me from APL to SL (I'm 5'8 so that's a lot of inches)...okay I'm finished, I just needed to vent 

I'm 8 months into my HHJ & my hair health and progress has been great...I just need to pray for patience


----------



## Aggie (Oct 28, 2009)

~Hair~Fetish~ said:


> Ok I'm back you guys.... I'll be 8 weeks post tomorrow... shooting for 16.


 
When I'm done with this 20 month stretch, this is about the length of time I'm looking forward to making my future stretches - 17-18 weeks. I might stretch 20-22 weeks sometimes too. This will depend on when the special occasions and special holidays fall.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi ladies, I'm baaaaaaaaaaack!  After I ending my 8 month stretch in Aug, I decided that I'd stretch for 6 months/26 weeks as a new rule of thumb.  I'm heading into my 12th week, almost half way to my goal.


----------



## LaToya28 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello ladies! I'd like to join this challenge. 

My longest stretch was 15 and a half weeks and I swore that I would never do it again. Detangling and styling my hair was a nightmare! However, I feel like I need a new challenge so I'm giving it a try again. I'm currently 14 weeks post and suprisingly, I'm doing really well. The Giovanni Smooth as Silk line, Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner, and Hairveda's Vatika Frosting are helping me tremendously! I wear half wigs most of the time and I never use heat (except when DCing). I'm striving for 24 weeks so hopefully this regimen will continue to work for me.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Oct 28, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I can certainly identify with the bolded, but I don't want to chop off my hair. I have resigned myself to the fact that I will have to stick with wigs, braids and cornrows for now. I may even consider doing a kinky curly synthetic weave for the Christmas holidays.
> 
> I did this before and it was beautiful and I know this will suit me now especially because of all the new growth I have now. Try a different protective style for now and stretch a little longer or do the BC as you suggested, but don't relax just yet.




Thank you for your encouragement and advice, Aggie. Wigs, braids and the like aren't really an option for me right now. My hair would have been braided up a long time ago if I knew anyone who could do it for me, or I knew how to do it myself. Anyway, my largest problem is that I am texlaxed, but the way I texlax the relaxer only stays on the hair for a much shorter period of time than a lot of the other texlaxers, so the hair comes out VERY underprocessed. This is the result that I aim for when I texlax but during stretching the chemically treated hair is so similar to the new growth that it's hard to differentiate the two textures BUT the chemically treated hair is obviously much weaker than the new growth. 

Additionally, the texlaxed hair has suffered severe BKT damage and has demonstrated a major dislike for no-lye relaxers, making it even weaker. But it has improved drastically as far as moisture retention and overall behavior. I'm not experiencing excessive shedding or any breakage. I'm just frustrated because the length I have it at right now isn't enough for a protective bun as a result of the shrinkage, which is nearing intolerable. And low manipulation is making tangles and knots inevitable. Braidouts don't work for me, nor do twists. I've been forced to do bantu knots ALL the time, and it's not even guaranteed that it will look good when I take them out. I'm going to keep going, though, because my hair deserves a commitment and I know in the long run I will benefit greatly.  

How is your stretching coming along?


----------



## bestblackgirl (Oct 28, 2009)

I am 3 weeks post now. I will be relaxing Feb 2010 at 4 months post... Last stress was 4 months as well. My dream is to stretch for 6 months... But so far its really hard since i dont wear weaves, wigs or braids.


----------



## janeemat (Oct 29, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I* really don't know if I would feel comfortable blow styling my hair for so many weeks in a row,* heck I hate too much heat styling on the whole. Your hair may be able to handle it though. I know my hair can't do it. The last time direct heat touched my hair was in May and prbably won't again until December or January 2010...... maybe! I would be so scared to apply heat so often on my hair.


 
Yeah, I'm really wondering if I'm doing more harm than good.  I think I will rotate it out and just do a tight rollerset this weekend.  I believe Gissrell (msp) get's a weekly blowout and her hair is gorgeous.  I'll make sure to stay on top of my conditioning.


----------



## janeemat (Oct 29, 2009)

Aggie said:


> When I'm done with this 20 month stretch, this is about the length of time I'm looking forward to making my future stretches - 17-18 weeks. I might stretch 20-22 weeks sometimes too. This will depend on when the special occasions and special holidays fall.


 
Aggie, how long is your hair now.  Didn't you recently cut some length off, or is it someone else I'm thinking of.  I can't wait to see your hair.  Question, what is your ultimate detangler that is helping you stretch?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2009)

goodmorningruby said:


> Thank you for your encouragement and advice, Aggie. Wigs, braids and the like aren't really an option for me right now. My hair would have been braided up a long time ago if I knew anyone who could do it for me, or I knew how to do it myself. Anyway, my largest problem is that I am texlaxed, but the way I texlax the relaxer only stays on the hair for a much shorter period of time than a lot of the other texlaxers, so the hair comes out VERY underprocessed. This is the result that I aim for when I texlax but during stretching the chemically treated hair is so similar to the new growth that it's hard to differentiate the two textures BUT the chemically treated hair is obviously much weaker than the new growth.
> 
> Additionally, the texlaxed hair has suffered severe BKT damage and has demonstrated a major dislike for no-lye relaxers, making it even weaker. But it has improved drastically as far as moisture retention and overall behavior. I'm not experiencing excessive shedding or any breakage. I'm just frustrated because the length I have it at right now isn't enough for a protective bun as a result of the shrinkage, which is nearing intolerable. And low manipulation is making tangles and knots inevitable. Braidouts don't work for me, nor do twists. I've been forced to do bantu knots ALL the time, and it's not even guaranteed that it will look good when I take them out. I'm going to keep going, though, because my hair deserves a commitment and I know in the long run I will benefit greatly.
> 
> How is your stretching coming along?


 , Oh I'm sorry you're having a hard time with your stretches and your hair. I hope it gets better for you soon.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2009)

janeemat said:


> Yeah, I'm really wondering if I'm doing more harm than good. I think I will rotate it out and just do a tight rollerset this weekend. I believe Gissrell (msp) get's a weekly blowout and her hair is gorgeous.* I'll make sure to stay on top of my conditioning*.


 
Okay great, the bolded is very important if weekly heat will be applied. I think ladies with thick coarse hair can use and handle heat more than fine haired ladies and my hair is fine, so I steer clear of direct heat as much as possible. 

If you do decide to use heat frequently, keep watching your hair's reaction to the heat everytime you use it just to make sure you're not losing too much of your hair.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2009)

janeemat said:


> Aggie, how long is your hair now. Didn't you recently cut some length off, or is it someone else I'm thinking of. I can't wait to see your hair. Question, what is your ultimate detangler that is helping you stretch?


 
Yes it was me you were thinking of - for the year, I've taken off 8 inches so far and will be cutting off more as I get deeper into my stretch. My aim is to remove all the bone-straight relaxed hair and texlax it afterwards. I am hiding it for a long while but I will try to take progress pics along the way.

I use GVP Paul Mitchell The Detangler and v05 conditioners in the shower, or Beauty Without Cruelty Revitalizing leave-in conditioner once dried. I just bought a new detangler and leave-in called Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier that I will be using today to see if it's even better than the others I have been using. I will update on how it worked when I'm done.

I just finished giving myself a steam deep conditioning treatment and is about to wash it out to get ready for my detangling session. Stay tuned, update to follow.


----------



## SmartyPants (Oct 29, 2009)

goodmorningruby said:


> Checking in at like 14 weeks. I'm SO frustrated right now.  I'm really considering just transitioning instead of getting a touch up in January because it's times like these that I wish I was natural...the more new growth I get, the more I love it and miss being natural while feeling frustrated at the same time. I'm severely style challenged at this point to the extent that I have briefly considered doing a BC right now or going completely bald. (which I have in the past out of curiosity) I'm done venting for now; I don't want to say too much... Off to spend time in the transitioner's support thread...




Do not cut your hair out of frustration.  Go get yourself a phony bun or two, baggy your ends with a good moisturizer, and hide your hair under the phony bun.  The only reason I've survived this long is because my hair is always hidden under a bun.


----------



## janeemat (Oct 29, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay great, the bolded is very important if weekly heat will be applied. I think ladies with thick coarse hair can use and handle heat more than fine haired ladies and my hair is fine, so I steer clear of direct heat as much as possible.
> 
> If you do decide to use heat frequently, keep watching your hair's reaction to the heat everytime you use it just to make sure you're not *losing too much of your h*air.


 
I promise there is nothing course or thick about my hair.  I've always been told as a kid that I had thin hair, I guess not as many strands.  It has thicken tremendous since joining this site.  I actually lose more hair detangling and rollersetting than I do blowdrying.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 30, 2009)

janeemat said:


> I promise there is nothing course or thick about my hair. I've always been told as a kid that I had thin hair, I guess not as many strands. It has thicken tremendous since joining this site. I actually lose more hair detangling and rollersetting than I do blowdrying.


 

You are indeed one of the lucky ones. I wished my hair could handle that much heat, but it can't.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 30, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Yes it was me you were thinking of - for the year, I've taken off 8 inches so far and will be cutting off more as I get deeper into my stretch. My aim is to remove all the bone-straight relaxed hair and texlax it afterwards. I am hiding it for a long while but I will try to take progress pics along the way.
> 
> I use GVP Paul Mitchell The Detangler and v05 conditioners in the shower, or Beauty Without Cruelty Revitalizing leave-in conditioner once dried. I just bought a new detangler and leave-in called Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier that I will be using today to see if it's even better than the others I have been using. I will update on how it worked when I'm done.
> 
> I just finished giving myself a steam deep conditioning treatment and is about to wash it out to get ready for my detangling session. Stay tuned, update to follow.


 
The steamer treatment was pretty great - very good investment. As far as detangling, the Taliah Waajid mist is best for my hair, even better than the GVP PM The Detangler.


----------



## january noir (Oct 30, 2009)

Relaxed today at week 15.  I would have stretched another week, but I had to take my Aunt to get her hair done so...


----------



## Aggie (Oct 31, 2009)

january noir said:


> Relaxed today at week 15. I would have stretched another week, but I had to take my Aunt to get her hair done so...


 
I'm sure it came out pretty well...


----------



## jasminea (Nov 1, 2009)

janeemat said:


> How's it going stretchers? Who's *really *stretching like Sylver 2 such as no braids, no wigs, no weaves. Just dealing with your own hair. How far along are you and what are you doing to make this stretch easy. I'm only 16wk.


 
I am. I'm no into the fake hair thing, always to afraid I'll be "found out". I have been using her low manipulation approach and it really works great! I never thought I could go a week without coming through my hair but I do and when I detangle in the shower I have very little hair loss. I do not look cute in buns, strangers even comment on how much better I look with my hair down! So braidout and flexirod sets are my daily staples and if I must toot my own horn - they leave me looking good!


----------



## SandySea (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm in!!  Planning to wear my hair in braids for a one year stretch.  Two months in braids so far.  My last perm was in June and I have two solid inches of new growth.  I must say that I'm excited and depressed when I see the contrast in fullness and health between my "old hair" and my new growth.  Thinking there may be the sound of scissors at the end of my long-term stretch.  Happy hairgrowing!!


----------



## SmartyPants (Nov 1, 2009)

janeemat said:


> How's it going stretchers?  Who's *really *stretching like Sylver 2 such as no braids, no wigs, no weaves.  Just dealing with your own hair.  How far along are you and what are you doing to make this stretch easy.  I'm only 16wk.




I am...  unless you count the phony bun I attach to my head.  My hair is not long enough to make it's own bun, so I have to use the phony ones.  I am hoping that by the time this stretch ends my hair WILL be long enough to ditch the phony bun.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 1, 2009)

Checking in: Still stretching


----------



## blue_flower (Nov 1, 2009)

So far it's been 3 months  for me. Just dealing with my own hair. I'm still debating whether I should get my 6 month touch up in January or just wait until April or May.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm wondering if I'm going to keep stretching or go ahead and transition..... either way.... 2 months for me. My hair dried out almost over night. I'm not sure what happened.... I haven't changed anything. I had a few broken pieces (more than I wanted) so I did the only thing I knew to do just to tide me over. I used braid spray. It's moisturizing my situation until I can co-wash.


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 3, 2009)

Checking in at week 32. I actually miscalculated and I will be going in for a touch-up at week 39 instead of 40. Thank goodness! It may only be a week, but this stretch feels endless. I can't believe I made it to week 32 though- I am really proud of myself   Well, wiggin my way until the end, unless I get bored.


----------



## AsianAfricanPrincess (Nov 3, 2009)

janeemat said:


> I promise there is nothing course or thick about my hair.  I've always been told as a kid that I had thin hair, I guess not as many strands.  It has thicken tremendous since joining this site.  I actually lose more hair detangling and rollersetting than I do blowdrying.




Janeemat, the coarseness of your hair doesn't refer to how many strands you have on your head; rather, it refers to the diameter of each strand.  So hair that is thicker in diameter ("coarser") may tolerate a relaxer more easily, according to Aggie...


----------



## janeemat (Nov 3, 2009)

Aggie said:


> The steamer treatment was pretty great - very good investment. *As far as detangling, the Taliah Waajid mist* is best for my hair, even better than the GVP PM The Detangler.


 
Where did you buy this?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 3, 2009)

janeemat said:


> Where did you buy this?


 I got it here in the Bahamas but you can find it at CVS stores in the US or online:

here http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/bleahapr.html, 
here http://houseofbeautyworld.com/tawableapr.html
here http://www.naturalhair.org/

and a few other online stores as well.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 3, 2009)

AsianAfricanPrincess said:


> Janeemat, the coarseness of your hair doesn't refer to how many strands you have on your head; rather, it refers to the diameter of each strand. So hair that is thicker in diameter ("coarser") may tolerate a relaxer more easily, according to Aggie...


 

This is correct AAP.


----------



## janeemat (Nov 3, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I got it here in the Bahamas but you can find it at CVS stores in the US or online:
> 
> here http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/bleahapr.html,
> here http://houseofbeautyworld.com/tawableapr.html
> ...


 
Thanks Aggie!


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Nov 3, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I got it here in the Bahamas but you can find it at CVS stores in the US or online:
> 
> here http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/bleahapr.html,
> here http://houseofbeautyworld.com/tawableapr.html
> ...


 I was in Nassau a couple weeks ago visiting a friend and whenever I'm there I can never find good hair products in the BSS. I actually almost bought that same spray when I was there but the consistency seemed off... almost like it was gel-like.

It would have been cool to hook up with a fellow LHCFer all the way in the Bahamas!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 3, 2009)

janeemat said:


> Thanks Aggie!


 
You're welcomed janeemat.



~Hair~Fetish~ said:


> I was in Nassau a couple weeks ago visiting a friend and whenever I'm there I can never find good hair products in the BSS. I actually almost bought that same spray when I was there but the consistency seemed off... almost like it was gel-like.
> 
> It would have been cool to hook up with a fellow LHCFer all the way in the Bahamas!


 
You were here. Wow! Yeah I found the mist bodifier in a natural haircare salon on Robinson Road called Nubian Styles. Itlooks gel-like but it's not. It sprays on very good and really moisturizes my hair. I love it a lot and a little goes a pretty long way too.


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Nov 3, 2009)

I cant remember the store I saw it in, but it was the last one on the shelf so I thought that maybe it was old. Now I'm mad that I didn't get it! Darnit... now I gotta hunt for it!

I'll have to hit you up next time I'm there... which is every other month or so!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 3, 2009)

~Hair~Fetish~ said:


> I cant remember the store I saw it in, but it was the last one on the shelf so I thought that maybe it was old. Now I'm mad that I didn't get it! Darnit... now I gotta hunt for it!
> 
> I'll have to hit you up next time I'm there... which is every other month or so!


 
I heard it is supposed to have already hit the CVS stores in the US or you can get it online at www.naturalhair.org or www.afrokinks.com and a few others.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 4, 2009)

I've made my first goal of 6 months. I've decided to continue to relax instead of transitioning. I will update my avatar and restart my fotki journey when I relax in the near future.


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Nov 5, 2009)

My baby pen coils are 9 weeks old today!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 5, 2009)

~Hair~Fetish~ said:


> My baby pen coils are 9 weeks old today!


 
Love  looooove the new siggy pic ~HF~.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 5, 2009)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I've made my first goal of 6 months. I've decided to continue to relax instead of transitioning. I will update my avatar and restart my fotki journey when I relax in the near future.


 
Congrats on reaching your first stretch goal DDT.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 5, 2009)

I finally accomplished 40 weeks of stretching today. It felt like forever and I am not even half-way into it yet. Halway would be at 48 weeks (88 weeks of stretching, here I come).


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 5, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I finally accomplished 40 weeks of stretching today. It felt like forever and I am not even half-way into it yet. Halway would be at 44 weeks (88 weeks of stretching, here I come).


 
WOW!!! notworthy

And I am crying about getting to week 39. Great job Aggie!


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Nov 5, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I finally accomplished 40 weeks of stretching today. It felt like forever and I am not even half-way into it yet. Halway would be at 44 weeks (88 weeks of stretching, here I come).


 Impressive! 

Wish I had what it takes to do a mini chop and transition to texlaxed. Right now I have about 5 inches of texlaxed hair and maybe 6 inches of bone strait hair.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 5, 2009)

~Hair~Fetish~ said:


> Impressive!
> 
> Wish I had what it takes to do a mini chop and transition to texlaxed. Right now* I have about 5 inches of texlaxed hair and maybe 6 inches of bone strait hair*.


 

The bolded is the whole reason for my decision to do a transition instead. The two to three textures are too much to manage all on one head. I tried but to no avail.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 5, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> WOW!!! notworthy
> 
> And I am crying about getting to week 39. Great job Aggie!


 
Thanks beans but it's really not easy seeing all this new growth on my head when all these straight haired gals are swingin' those gorgeous tresses all in my face. I have a goal in mind and I am doing my best to stick with it.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Nov 6, 2009)

I know you guys were thinking that I went MIA on you and forgot to post pics but I got really busy on the homefront.  Hubby is leaving in the morning for his deployment so we spent MEGA time together.  Anyway here is the link to the thread.  Please be gentle.  

Blessings,
SouthernStunner
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=9277256#post9277256


----------



## LeftRightRepeat (Nov 6, 2009)

Your hair looks thick and healthy Southern Stunner..good job!

I am @  20 weeks now. I gave in and got tree braids, and am thinking of keeping, (and re-doing as necessary) until February (weather warms up a bit then).

Well i guess I'll see how that goes.


----------



## Demetrius Roberts (Nov 6, 2009)

Today makes it exactly 1 year since my last perm.. Wow I cant believe I made it thus far..I was planning on relaxing later in the month..But I have become addicted to wigs...lol..I'm in the mist of a hard descision..I think I want to stretch till May..I havent taken any updated photos..I do go and get my hair rebraided next week..I can post pic of the wigs I own, and my corn roll style that I wear under the wigs..I made it thru my stretch with sew-ins, braids, and wigs..I am kinda hair styling remedial...if that makes any sense..lol..I dont post that often, but all you ladies are a great inspiration...


----------



## bestblackgirl (Nov 6, 2009)

^^^^ Demetrius Roberts 

Currently 1 month post as of today. I want to stretch till April 6, 2010 @ 6 moths post. I'm praying I come close to it. But i  mostly won't. I tried last time and i only made it to month 4 and I cave in.  Sigh.. Oh how i wish.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 6, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I finally accomplished 40 weeks of stretching today. It felt like forever and I am not even half-way into it yet. Halway would be at 44 weeks (88 weeks of stretching, here I come).



Aggie, you are my hero!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 6, 2009)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Aggie, you are my hero!


 
DDT you are sweet to say so...Thank you so much huney.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey ladies I am back for round 2!!! I am currently 13 weeks of 24~  

rocking a sewin until Christmas!  Relaxing Valentines day!


----------



## lennet93 (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm almost 13 weeks. I haven't fully decided how long I will stretch for, I'm just going with the flow. I planned on getting a touch up on the 12th but I'm not ready to relax yet. I just bought GVP version of Paul Mitchell the detangler and Mane 'n tail detangler to help with detangling. I've just been washing, DC, moisturizing and putting my hair in a bun.


----------



## lennet93 (Nov 6, 2009)

How do you all calculate how many weeks post you are? My last touch up was on Aug 13th, so I count every Thursday after that as one week, is that how its done?


----------



## nymane (Nov 6, 2009)

^^That's how I do it...My last touch up was Aug 14th so that makes me 12 weeks post today


----------



## SouthernStunner (Nov 6, 2009)

I am 6 weeks post and I am already in braids.  I think my braids are almost 2 weeks old.  I have also decided to do another 1 yr stretch.  They are addictive and I loved my results to my first 1 yr stretch.  I think I am doing too many co-washes cause they are slipping already and I dont get the edges redone until 20 Nov. so I need to slow down but I love the feel of water on my scalp.  

Just an update ladies.

SouthernStunner


----------



## Aggie (Nov 6, 2009)

lennet93 said:


> How do you all calculate how many weeks post you are? My last touch up was on Aug 13th, so I count every Thursday after that as one week, is that how its done?


 
If August 13th was a Thursday then yes, that's how I count my weeks too.


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Nov 7, 2009)

I think on Monday I will be 4 months post.  I still don't know when I plan on doing a "touch up".  I don't have a reason to right now.


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 7, 2009)

Haven't posted here in forever!

Well done ladies!!!!

I'm 46 weeks post and I have at least 32 weeks left of my transition... It's going so much better than I expected.

HHG Ladies!!!!


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 7, 2009)

I think the second half will just fly by Aggie, I was 39 weeks post and had 39 to go and 7 weeks have flown by already!!!!

beans4reezy, looking forward to your next progress pic! Loved your last one 


Aggie said:


> I finally accomplished *40 weeks* of stretching today. It felt like forever and I am not even half-way into it yet. Halway would be at 44 weeks (88 weeks of stretching, here I come).





beans4reezy said:


> WOW!!! notworthy
> 
> And I am crying about getting to *week 39*. Great job Aggie!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 7, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> I think the second half will just fly by Aggie, I was 39 weeks post and had 39 to go and 7 weeks have flown by already!!!!
> 
> beans4reezy, looking forward to your next progress pic! Loved your last one


 
Thanks MummysGirl. I can't wait to complete this stretch. I am going to have to celebrate in a big way when it's all over...

ETA : I just went back to edit this post you quoted from 44 weeks remaining in my stretch to 48 addtional weeks to go.


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 7, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> beans4reezy, looking forward to your next progress pic! Loved your last one


 
Thank you so much Mummy's girl! I am can't wait until my stretch is over to post some progress pics! Seriously, as soon as I get home from the hairdressers, I'm taking snaps and posting them!


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 8, 2009)

Tomorrow I will be four months post. 

I washed, DCed, flat ironed and trimmed this week and it went well after I had a really hard time detangling because of a certain shampoo . 

I always surprise myself at how I can barely stand the way it feels to wear my hair down especially when it's straightened. It had swang, looked great and all that but I had to put it up like one or two hours later. It wasn't even my intention to protective style, but oh well. Hopefully detangling will be a breeze when I wash and DC tomorrow if I get to it. Two more months of kickin' it with this new growth...


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 8, 2009)

Oops, I wanted to add...

This picture was taken recently... last month. I don't try to "tame" my new growth at all, in fact I am quite preoccupied with it seeing it most of the time, but it's crazy. And this picture does no justice in regards to growth. Plus I prefer textured styles to smoother, straighter or sleeker styles these days anyway. 

DELETEd


----------



## Lexib (Nov 8, 2009)

Oooh Count Me in!!  I've been thinking about transitioning but decided to do a test run before I fully commit to the idea and try a long term stretch instead.  

I'm currently 4 months post - my longest stretch ever.  Going for 6 months and will then take it in 2 month intervals from there.   Ultimate goal is a year but we'll see.  It'll be hard to resist caving in when/if I reach 10 months post in May since it'll be my birthday by then...hmm.

Subscribing for inspiration!


----------



## january noir (Nov 8, 2009)

goodmorningruby said:


> Oops, I wanted to add...
> 
> This picture was taken recently... last month. I don't try to "tame" my new growth at all, in fact I am quite preoccupied with it seeing it most of the time, but it's crazy. And this picture does no justice in regards to growth. *Plus I prefer textured styles to smoother, straighter or sleeker styles these days anywa*y.



Me too!  I like it when my NG makes my fine/thin hair fuller and thicker.


----------



## pri (Nov 11, 2009)

haven't checked in for a minute now but I'm 32weeks post..never thought I'd make it but I'm doing great!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 11, 2009)

Lexib said:


> Oooh Count Me in!! I've been thinking about transitioning but decided to do a test run before I fully commit to the idea and try a long term stretch instead.
> 
> I'm currently 4 months post - my longest stretch ever. Going for 6 months and will then take it in 2 month intervals from there.  Ultimate goal is a year but we'll see. It'll be hard to resist caving in when/if I reach 10 months post in May since it'll be my birthday by then...hmm.
> 
> Subscribing for inspiration!


 

You're in the right place Lexib. You can do it.


----------



## Embyra (Nov 12, 2009)

am i the only one that finds the longer the stretch the easier it is?....


----------



## Zsugar (Nov 13, 2009)

Week 27. I think I may be transistioning. Not 
sure though. I finally found a sew-in stylist that doesn't 
try to rip thru my ng with a fine comb.have 
about 3 inches ng. Just did a new sew-in
and I'll keep it for 5-6 weeks.


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 13, 2009)

Just when I thought I had a plan all together. I was supposed to relax in five weeks, now I am expecting.  I am really conflicted because I am not sure I want to use any chemicals in my hair while I am carrying (I did not for my first).  Then again, if I don't relax now, I wont for another 7 MONTHS!!!!

I really am in between. I am not sure what to do   Arrggh!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 13, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Just when I thought I had a plan all together. I was supposed to relax in five weeks, now I am expecting. I am really conflicted because I am not sure I want to use any chemicals in my hair while I am carrying (I did not for my first). Then again, if I don't relax now, I wont for another 7 MONTHS!!!!
> 
> I really am in between. I am not sure what to do  Arrggh!


 
Congrats on your pregnancy beans4reezy. If you are most comfortable with using no relaxer chemicals during your pregnancy, then I'd say don't relax. You can always keep up with protective styling where you won't have to touch your hair for weeks at a time. That's what I would do.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 13, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Just when I thought I had a plan all together. I was supposed to relax in five weeks, now I am expecting.  I am really conflicted because I am not sure I want to use any chemicals in my hair while I am carrying (I did not for my first).  Then again, if I don't relax now, I wont for another 7 MONTHS!!!!
> 
> I really am in between. I am not sure what to do   Arrggh!




Beans!! First of all...Congratulations on your pregnancy! 
Hm...this is definitely a tough one. Have you ever considered transitioning to natural? That's essentially what you'd be doing if you don't relax until the baby is born, because of the natural/relaxed ratio. I know that is what some women here have done. You have LOTS of support here and I am confident that if you decide not to relax that you will make it through. I cannot promise that it will come without difficulty, and the occasional frustration. Also, I would definitely recommend you talk about this with your doctor and get his or her professional input on the matter.

ETA: Oh yes, and as Aggie mentioned, protective styling is still an option. Braids, flat twists, traditional twists, wigs, etc.


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks Aggie and GoodMorningRuby! I think I will talk to my Obstetrician and weigh the pro's and the con's...still undecided.


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 13, 2009)

Im 16 weeks post and so far so good. After this past week's tangled issue, Im doing better.


----------



## nymane (Nov 13, 2009)

13 weeks post, still going strong  I was planning to relax at 16 weeks, but now I'm seriously considering a 6 month stretch...it would be my first, but I think I can do it


----------



## bestblackgirl (Nov 13, 2009)

aww beans4reezy congratulations on your pregnancy. I have to wait another 7 months to see your progress. ok (sad face)


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 15, 2009)

bestblackgirl said:


> aww beans4reezy congratulations on your pregnancy. I have to wait another 7 months to see your progress. ok (sad face)


 
No, you will Bestblackgirl! I decided that I will get my hair blow dried and straightened in December so that I can measure my progress. I will continue to stretch during my pregnancy with maybe quarterly heat checks when I want to see length. Although I wont be getting my hair touched up, I will still post pics in this thread.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Nov 15, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS BEANS!!!!!  I cant wait to see your little bundle!

Small update for me.  I was suppose to get my braids (edges) redone after 3 weeks and I miscalculated by a week so I will get my braids redone this friday which is almost 4 weeks.  I cant believe I did that. 

I am 7 weeks post so nothing is really happening in my head.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanx beans. 
I'll be 6 wks in 2 days. And I'm planning on relaxing til April 6 @ 6 months. I'll see if I can make it. So far nothing is really going on. So far so good


----------



## supermodelsonya (Nov 15, 2009)

I  was just looking for this challenge. I've been away for quite a while but I'm back now and hopefully not kicked out. I went on the longest stretch of my life from July 1 to November 8th. 

The results are in my siggy.

I am texlaxed....again! 

I'm going on my next stretch from now until March 2010 where I hopefully will be past SL and on my way to APL


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 16, 2009)

nymane said:


> 13 weeks post, still going strong  I was planning to relax at 16 weeks, but now I'm seriously considering a 6 month stretch...it would be my first, but I think I can do it




You can do it!


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 16, 2009)

17 weeks post.  I've been doing *everything* in four sections. Pre-pooing, DCing, washing, detangling, moisturizing, and even styling in four sections. It's working beautifully. 

And I don't know if I mentioned this before or not but Giovanni Smooth as Silk and 50/50/ are helping me A LOT as bases for my DC's. My new growth loves the combination.


----------



## BeautifulESQ (Nov 17, 2009)

I am on my 14th week now.  Still going strong.  Maybe I might go longer than I originally intended which was 18 weeks.


----------



## Bluetopia (Nov 17, 2009)

GoodmorningRuby/BeautifulESQ (and anyone else with insight): What do you ladies texlax with? I'm a 4a and on *week 20* of my stretch (wow that's the first time ive ever stated that to others )

Currently I'm in braids and phasing off of Phyto because the two times I used it (16 weeks apart) it left my hair super dehydrated and over-proteined. The only pro for phyto is that stretching hasnt been a problem with it - but if you guys are stretching like I am _and _texlaxing with something else that would be such a gift to know what you're using. :reddancer:

My current salon also carries Mizani so I'm thinking of using that after at the end of this stretch. Spill the beans!  please?



goodmorningruby said:


> 17 weeks post.  I've been doing *everything* in four sections. Pre-pooing, DCing, washing, detangling, moisturizing, and even styling in four sections. It's working beautifully.
> 
> And I don't know if I mentioned this before or not but Giovanni Smooth as Silk and 50/50/ are helping me A LOT as bases for my DC's. My new growth loves the combination.


 


BeautifulESQ said:


> I am on my 14th week now. Still going strong. Maybe I might go longer than I originally intended which was 18 weeks.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 17, 2009)

I am 15 weeks into my 45 week stretch. It seems even longer as I watch myself write it out. I just got braids I plan on keeping in 8-12 weeks. 
I moisturize daily and also plan on making an aloe vera, wheat germ oil spritz for my scalp.


----------



## Zaz (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm 27 weeks in. Still going great. I haven't straightened in a while but it looks the same length as it was at week 19, ng looks about the same length as well. I guess I'm kinda over my hair right now.


----------



## StarFish106 (Nov 17, 2009)

I can't believe I am at 46 weeks this friday...I am starting to get the urge to texlax but I want more length so that means I need to hide it again. I guess I will be back in braids over the winter break...this way the cold won't affect my hair as much.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 17, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> GoodmorningRuby/BeautifulESQ (and anyone else with insight): What do you ladies texlax with? I'm a 4a and on *week 20* of my stretch (wow that's the first time ive ever stated that to others )
> 
> Currently I'm in braids and phasing off of Phyto because the two times I used it (16 weeks apart) it left my hair super dehydrated and over-proteined. The only pro for phyto is that stretching hasnt been a problem with it - but if you guys are stretching like I am _and _texlaxing with something else that would be such a gift to know what you're using. :reddancer:
> 
> My current salon also carries Mizani so I'm thinking of using that after at the end of this stretch. Spill the beans!  please?




Unfortunately, my last relaxer was with Phyto as well, and it had the same effect on my hair...SUPER drying as time elapsed. I agree, stretching (without braids, wigs, etc.) hasn't been a nightmare with Phyto, but when I get my touch up I will either be using Alter Ego Linage Lye with Shea Butter relaxer or Salerm regular lye. I'm leaning towards Alter Ego. I will never go back to no lye! And if it helps to know, I also 4a and texlax. 

ETA: Others have reported the ease of stretching with AE Lye.


----------



## lacreolegurl (Nov 17, 2009)

i'm still hanging in there.  not sure when or if i plan to perm again.  i've been practicing with twistouts - haven't done one that i'm completely confident wearing down. so, i've been pinning them into buns. even though i haven't mastered it, i'm loving how soft and moisturized my hair feels doing the twistouts.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Nov 17, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Niiiice! Do you remember at how many weeks post relaxer you were when you ended your last stretch.  Just curious. I myself am stretching 41 weeks and hoping to get from SL to APL.



i was at 36 weeks post i think


----------



## Aggie (Nov 17, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> GoodmorningRuby/BeautifulESQ (and anyone else with insight): What do you ladies texlax with? I'm a 4a and on *week 20* of my stretch (wow that's the first time ive ever stated that to others )
> 
> Currently I'm in braids and phasing off of Phyto because the two times I used it (16 weeks apart) it left my hair super dehydrated and over-proteined. The only pro for phyto is that stretching hasnt been a problem with it - but if you guys are stretching like I am _and _texlaxing with something else that would be such a gift to know what you're using. :reddancer:
> 
> My current salon also carries Mizani so I'm thinking of using that after at the end of this stretch. Spill the beans!  please?


 
I use the Mizani Butter Blend Mild Lye relaxer and it works well as a relaxer for texlaxing on my fine 4a/b hair.


----------



## Bluetopia (Nov 18, 2009)

Another 4a who texlaxes with Phyto *and *does long stretches?! Yay!!! 

I am so relieved for having found you and to know that you had the same experience. It took me *months *to realize that Phyto was the culprit of my hair feeling so stiff and strawlike. Even on salon days when I'd get a fresh blow out I'd be itching to run home or to the nearest bathroom to douse my hair in water and leave in conditioner for fear that it would break off 



goodmorningruby said:


> Unfortunately, my last relaxer was with Phyto as well, and it had the same effect on my hair...SUPER drying as time elapsed. I agree, stretching (without braids, wigs, etc.) hasn't been a nightmare with Phyto, but when I get my touch up I will either be using Alter Ego Linage Lye with Shea Butter relaxer or Salerm regular lye. I'm leaning towards Alter Ego. I will never go back to no lye! And if it helps to know, I also 4a and texlax.
> 
> ETA: Others have reported the ease of stretching with AE Lye.


 
Aggie: It's funny you mentioned that. Thats the *exact* type of Mizani I was going to ask my salon to use on me. At first I considered Mizani Sensitive Scalp formula till I realized it was no lye . *Do you have any pics of your hair after a Mizani Mild texturizer?*

I cant believe I ran into a texlaxer 4a that uses my old relaxer and a 4a texlaxer using the new one I want to switch to. How awesome is that 



Aggie said:


> I use the Mizani Butter Blend Mild Lye relaxer and it works well as a relaxer for texlaxing on my fine 4a/b hair.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 18, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> Another 4a who texlaxes with Phyto *and *does long stretches?! Yay!!!
> 
> I am so relieved for having found you and to know that you had the same experience. It took me *months *to realize that Phyto was the culprit of my hair feeling so stiff and strawlike. Even on salon days when I'd get a fresh blow out I'd be itching to run home or to the nearest bathroom to douse my hair in water and leave in conditioner for fear that it would break off
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Bluetopia. Sure I have pics ( the ends are from Mizani no-lye sensitive scalp relaxer I was using before the attempt at texlaxing you see here with MBB) and here they are:


----------



## Jewell (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm transitioning but ended my last stretch at 4 mos with Optimum Multimineral Reduced Ph Lye in Mild.  I used the whole system on and off for quite a few years now.  It can be hard on the scalp if you don't base well, but it always left my hair strong, moisturized, and in a healthy state.  Plus, it does wonders with straightening!  I can't wait 'til I'm natural again!
*
Good luck to all the ladies on long stretches, this thread was my go-to for great support and encouragement!*


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Thanks Bluetopia. Sure I have pics ( the ends are from Mizani no-lye sensitive scalp relaxer I was using before the attempt at texlaxing you see here with MBB) and here they are:





Very pretty! Is your hair blue black?


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 19, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I use the Mizani Butter Blend Mild Lye relaxer and it works well as a relaxer for texlaxing on my fine 4a/b hair.



Can you describe the key positive aspects that set this relaxer apart for you from other relaxers, as a texlaxer or otherwise? I've been eyeing Mizani as well, keeping my options open, but AE is still number one.  Decisions, decisions...



Bluetopia said:


> Another 4a who texlaxes with Phyto *and *does long stretches?! Yay!!!
> 
> I am so relieved for having found you and to know that you had the same experience. It took me *months *to realize that Phyto was the culprit of my hair feeling so stiff and strawlike. Even on salon days when I'd get a fresh blow out I'd be itching to run home or to the nearest bathroom to douse my hair in water and leave in conditioner for fear that it would break off
> 
> ...




 I am still kicking myself for using Phyto...I didn't notice any extreme dryness until after I did the BKT, which damaged my hair because the heat was way too much. But soon after that, as the BKT was wearing off, I was beginning to realize that Phyto was playing a major role in my moisture retention. I'm glad this happened though, because otherwise I wouldn't have known that no-lye is NOT for me, $70 or not. And now I know that I should have jumped on the Porosity Control bandwagon a long time ago.  *What have you been doing to combat the dryness?* I know if you're anything like me, you're really frustrated. 

Also, I wanted to add as a general statement that conditioner + salt/baking soda/apple cider vinegar (kiya fizzle) = a long term stretcher's/dry hair's dream.  Detangling is a not just a piece of cake, it's the whole cake! Add an ACV rinse, Giovanni Direct Leave-In and some EVOO, and it just gets ridiculous after that...


----------



## BeautifulESQ (Nov 19, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> GoodmorningRuby/BeautifulESQ (and anyone else with insight): What do you ladies texlax with? I'm a 4a and on *week 20* of my stretch (wow that's the first time ive ever stated that to others )
> 
> Currently I'm in braids and phasing off of Phyto because the two times I used it (16 weeks apart) it left my hair super dehydrated and over-proteined. The only pro for phyto is that stretching hasnt been a problem with it - but if you guys are stretching like I am _and _texlaxing with something else that would be such a gift to know what you're using. :reddancer:
> 
> My current salon also carries Mizani so I'm thinking of using that after at the end of this stretch. Spill the beans!  please?



Hey Bluetopia, I use Mizani Butter Blends.  My hair is very resistant to relaxers so its not hard to texlax my hair.  I actually leave my relaxer on longer than most texlaxers and still get a texlax look.  I really like Mizani because its very mild and my hair feels great afterwards. Good luck 

ETA:  I am 4a in the top and 4b in the back.

Below are pics from my texlax in June, my hair is probably texlaxed the first 6-8 inches then the rest is relaxed straight, I am slowly transitioning to all texlaxed:



Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Bluetopia (Nov 19, 2009)

That's It! 

Aggie/BeautifulEsq - after months of waffling...you guys have convinced me to give Mizani Mild a try

GoodmorningRuby - yes I am hella frustrated...so much so I threw my hair in braids 6 weeks ago and have been spraying my it with *Qhemets Karkady Tea Replenishing Mist *and applying their *Tea Tree and Grapeseed pomade *to my scalp. When I took one of my braids out the other day I was pleasantly suprised by how soft that strand was so I am excited to continue with that routine for the next 2 weeks and have  some moisturized hair when I take the braids out. 

Is there a thread on how to make/use this "Kiya Fizzle" you speak of? It sounds like a fruity carbonated beverage.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 19, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> That's It!
> 
> Aggie/BeautifulEsq - after months of waffling...you guys have convinced me to give Mizani Mild a try
> 
> ...




That sounds like a great routine! I haven't tried anything from Qhemet other than the moisturizers and the detangling ghee, and so far I'm undecided.

Kiya Fizzle
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=262381

That thread is a LHCF classic and I highly recommend you check it out. When I want my hair extra soft, moisturized and really (and I mean REALLY) easy to detangle, I add salt and/or baking soda and apple cider vinegar to my conditioner. There is nothing like the feeling of the hair afterwards...


----------



## Aggie (Nov 19, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> Very pretty! Is your hair blue black?


 
People ask me that same question a lot and believe it or not, its henna and indigo.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 19, 2009)

goodmorningruby said:


> Can you describe the key positive aspects that set this relaxer apart for you from other relaxers, as a texlaxer or otherwise? I've been eyeing Mizani as well, keeping my options open, but AE is still number one.  Decisions, decisions...


 
MBB makes my hiar feels soft and retains moisture a lot better than the Design Essentials I was using. Also it really texlaxes my hiar. DE made my hair far too straight for my liking. I feel it is the perfect relaxer for resistant hair. I had to give the tub of it that I had to my sister who has resistant hair.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> That's It!
> 
> Aggie/BeautifulEsq - after months of waffling...you guys have convinced me to give Mizani Mild a try
> 
> ...


 
Just be sure to share your results with us Bluetopia.


----------



## Ruby True (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm ending  my stretch this weekend even though I did a  two step Im still shedding and now I have a one inch "patch". Its been great and I learned alot  about my hair but no more. After I relax  I will rejoin the  stretch. You guys have been great support and inspiration


----------



## Aggie (Nov 20, 2009)

Ruby True said:


> I'm ending my stretch this weekend even though I did a two step Im still shedding and now I have a one inch "patch". Its been great and I learned alot about my hair but no more. After I relax I will rejoin the stretch. You guys have been great support and inspiration


 
Okay RT, see you when you get back. You have to do what you have to do for the health of your hair.


----------



## lennet93 (Nov 21, 2009)

I think I will be giving into the creamy crack sometime this week. My new growth is just out of control. DH says my new growth looks like a mini afro My last relaxer was on 8/13 and this is the longest I've ever stretched.


----------



## nymane (Nov 21, 2009)

14 weeks post...man my ng is angry because I'm getting a little lazy   but today I'm giving it a protein treat, DC, roller set and light dusting...that should change its attitude


----------



## SmartyPants (Nov 21, 2009)

Ruby True said:


> I'm ending  my stretch this weekend even though I did a  two step Im still shedding and now I have a one inch "patch". Its been great and I learned alot  about my hair but no more. After I relax  I will rejoin the  stretch. You guys have been great support and inspiration



RT...  are you sure the Aphogee 2-step didn't exacerbate the problem.  I ended my last stretch early after using the Aphogee 2-step because it actually made things worse.  I discovered with my last stretch that my hair can't take hard proteins.  With this stretch, I have been mixing one egg with two tablespoons of Castor Oil and using that weekly as my protein treatment (followed by a NTM DC of course).  I have virtually no shedding/breakage with this stretch.


----------



## SmartyPants (Nov 21, 2009)

nymane said:


> 14 weeks post...man my ng is angry because I'm getting a little lazy   but today I'm giving it a protein treat, DC, roller set and light dusting...that should change its attitude



Make sure that's just a LIGHT dusting.  That far into a stretch the thin ends are deceptive because of the afro near your scalp.  I'd skip the dusting unless you are doing a search-and-destroy for split ends.


----------



## sylver2 (Nov 22, 2009)

6 months post now.  got a dom blowout last weekend.  silky straight.  looks like a touchup


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 22, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> 6 months post now.  got a dom blowout last weekend.  silky straight.  looks like a touchup




Any pics?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 22, 2009)

I looked at MBB, but the price scared me.  I am very very satisfied with the no lye version of Silk Elements. It is the first time my hair took so well to a relaxer.  I can definitely see myself stretching to 6 months easily. I just need to practice more roller setting.


----------



## nymane (Nov 22, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> Make sure that's just a LIGHT dusting.  That far into a stretch the thin ends are deceptive because of the afro near your scalp.  I'd skip the dusting unless you are doing a search-and-destroy for split ends.



Thanks, yeah it's going to be more of a search & destroy...I just want to make sure I don't have split ends creeping in


----------



## SmartyPants (Nov 22, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> 6 months post now.  got a dom blowout last weekend.  silky straight.  looks like a touchup




Are you doing another year-long stretch?  I remember you saying you were sticking to six months.


----------



## Ruby True (Nov 22, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> RT...  are you sure the Aphogee 2-step didn't exacerbate the problem.  I ended my last stretch early after using the Aphogee 2-step because it actually made things worse.  I discovered with my last stretch that my hair can't take hard proteins.  With this stretch, I have been mixing one egg with two tablespoons of Castor Oil and using that weekly as my protein treatment (followed by a NTM DC of course).  I have virtually no shedding/breakage with this stretch.



You may be right. I will try ORS Hair Mayo next time. My  patch was larger than I thought and mainly in my  crown area .  The good news is my  hair is thicker. I will rejoin on Monday and will try to stretch til the end of March 2010.


----------



## MoniintheMiddle (Nov 22, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> Make sure that's just a LIGHT dusting. That far into a stretch the thin ends are deceptive because of the afro near your scalp. I'd skip the dusting unless you are doing a search-and-destroy for split ends.


 
Smartypants...I wish I would have read this post BEFORE I took to the scissors.  You are exactly right...I "thought" I had thin ends because I was 43 weeks into my stretch and all that newgrowth really mad my ends look thin...so I cut.  Can't cry over spilled milk but I have learned my lesson


----------



## supermodelsonya (Nov 22, 2009)

This weave itches...

Carry on...still in the middle of another long stretch...


----------



## Aggie (Nov 22, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> 6 months post now. got a dom blowout last weekend. silky straight. looks like a touchup


 

How long will you be stretching this time Sylver2?


----------



## sylver2 (Nov 23, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> Are you doing another year-long stretch?  I remember you saying you were sticking to six months.





Aggie said:


> How long will you be stretching this time Sylver2?



i don't know.  i guess until i get fed up with it.  probably by christmas or new years.  so far its been easy smooth sailing.  ive been alternating between keracare humecto con & pantene R&N mask. upping the jojoba oil on ends and new growth.


----------



## MsCounsel (Nov 23, 2009)

Last relaxer was August 2009.  Came off seven month stretch.  I think it is too long with the various lengths.  Will wait 6 months, then relax in February 2010. Will re-evaulate when more of my lengths are the same because I would like to go a year without relaxing.


----------



## maghreblover (Nov 23, 2009)

so my stretch has been perfect till now- i'm 40 weeks post and yesterday i did a protein DC. i left it on a bit too long, i did a moisture DC afterwards of course, and have just ended another now, but my hair is so brittle it is snapping like crazy. I've put every moisturising item i own on it and nothing seems to be working. every light pull, i hear a snap and i've lost another hair. it's very sad and frustrating, i don't know what to do next.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 23, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> i don't know. i guess until i get fed up with it. probably by christmas or new years. so far its been easy smooth sailing. ive been alternating between keracare humecto con & pantene R&N mask. upping the jojoba oil on ends and new growth.


 
I hear ya! I feel the same way. After this long stretch I plan to stretch no less than 12 weeks but no more than a year at a time again. My ultimate desired stretching goal is about 16 - 20 weeks at a time though.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 23, 2009)

maghreblover said:


> so my stretch has been perfect till now- i'm 40 weeks post and yesterday i did a protein DC. i left it on a bit too long, i did a moisture DC afterwards of course, and have just ended another now, but my hair is so brittle it is snapping like crazy. I've put every moisturising item i own on it and nothing seems to be working. every light pull, i hear a snap and i've lost another hair. it's very sad and frustrating, i don't know what to do next.


 

Your hair may not be holding in the moisture so try a little porosity control and then DC with a moisturizing deep conditioner and/or baggy your hair overnight with a water-based moisturizer and seal it with a natural oil.


----------



## LadyLeoSmile (Nov 23, 2009)

This is a really long thread... and I looked, but probably not very good... but um..er..uh...  Can someone explain to me exactly what a stretch entials?


----------



## maghreblover (Nov 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Your hair may not be holding in the moisture so try a little porosity control and then DC with a moisturizing deep conditioner and/or baggy your hair overnight with a water-based moisturizer and seal it with a natural oil.



thanks so much!!! i'll try that today!!!!


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 24, 2009)

LadyLeoSmile said:


> This is a really long thread... and I looked, but probably not very good... but um..er..uh...  Can someone explain to me exactly what a stretch entials?




A stretch is going for a longer time without a touch-up than you normally would.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 24, 2009)

Just checking in. My hair and I are doing just fine. I resolved a scalp build up problem earlier this week. I clarified with Elucence volume clarifying shampoo and then washed again with a shikakai shampoo bar. I had forgotten how much I loved the shikakai bars and couldn't for the life of me figure out why I stopped using them because dentagling was a piece of cake afterwards, and I only use running water and a wide tooth comb. Can you say sliiiiip?! Plus my hair wasn't dried out or stripped at all. 

I did a braid out and the shrinkage was basically engulfing the style, because my hair was at least 3-5 inches shorter than it is after it's straightened. I thought it was cute/funny. I posted pics here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=420928

I'm about 18 weeks post. I think?  I'm tracking by months now.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 24, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> RT...  are you sure the Aphogee 2-step didn't exacerbate the problem.  I ended my last stretch early after using the Aphogee 2-step because it actually made things worse.  I discovered with my last stretch that my hair can't take hard proteins.  With this stretch, I have been mixing one egg with two tablespoons of Castor Oil and using that weekly as my protein treatment (followed by a NTM DC of course).  I have virtually no shedding/breakage with this stretch.



I found keeping the protein in moderation to work better for me as well. I've been mixing the moisturizing treatments and light protein treatments together with a 2:1 ratio, respectively. This way I cut down on the time I spend on my hair during wash day because I am DCing once and my hair doesn't undergo unnecessary stress from flip flopping back and forth between the two extremes. It's important to keep the hair strong during stretching, but those heavier proteins can really do a number. 

SmartyPants, how are you liking the castor oil?


----------



## SmartyPants (Nov 24, 2009)

goodmorningruby said:


> I found keeping the protein in moderation to work better for me as well. I've been mixing the moisturizing treatments and light protein treatments together with a 2:1 ratio, respectively. This way I cut down on the time I spend on my hair during wash day because I am DCing once and my hair doesn't undergo unnecessary stress from flip flopping back and forth between the two extremes. It's important to keep the hair strong during stretching, but those heavier proteins can really do a number.
> 
> SmartyPants, how are you liking the castor oil?




I'm liking it.  I think the combination of the castor oil and egg is helping to thicken up my thin strands.  And the Castor Oil helps to make my new growth softer.  I always follow this up with a DC.


----------



## SmartyPants (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok ya'll...  I am seriously bored with my new growth.  Bored is the right word because even when I do my wet rollersets twice a week I can play count the strands because I am losing so few of them with that manipulation (did I thank Sylver2 again for the NTM rec?).  I am going back and forth between relaxing at 11 weeks (December 18th) and going until February and relaxing at 21 weeks (I know I am not going any longer than that).

Did I mention that this is MN/Boundless Tresses mix induced growth?  What say you?  If my hair were breaking I'd end the stretch in a heartbeat; but I do not have that excuse.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Dec 1, 2009)

I _think_ I'm 19 weeks post right now. I'm doing fine, but when my hair is wet I get annoyed with the nasty looking relaxed ends, because they just look so inferior to the massive amount of NG that I have. I know the relaxed hair is not unhealthy and it's just the texture difference. I'm not cutting, I just wanted to point out that I'm feeling like I imagine a transitioner feels right now, .


----------



## nymane (Dec 5, 2009)

16 weeks down....14 more to go!


----------



## harrison (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm not sure what I'm going to do at this point. My last touch up was august 16th. I wanted to schedule an appt for a touch up after new years, but I'm not really interested right now. So my stretch may go longer...


----------



## bestblackgirl (Dec 5, 2009)

2 months down. 4 more to go. so far im doing good


----------



## goodmorningruby (Dec 9, 2009)

Checking in at exactly 5 months/20 weeks. Doing okay.


----------



## Bluetopia (Dec 9, 2009)

checking in at week 23


----------



## cocoagirl (Dec 9, 2009)

checking in at 19 weeks (tomorrow) I have been wearing a half wig that I made and I just put some synthetic micro braids in the front so that it looks like braids all over.  I will be doing some sort of wig combo until about March (spring) which will take me to about 35-40 weeks post or 9-10 months before my next relaxer.  I am not even trying to mess with this chicago winter this year, no girl and no ma'am!


----------



## StarFish106 (Dec 10, 2009)

Still going at 49 wks tomorrow....i am fighting the urge to even texlax...i want to see how long i can be sorta natural w/o giving in to the urge.


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 10, 2009)

Checking in at 38 weeks. No plans to relax for at least another 6 months. I'm doing well with braid outs and pin ups so far. I hate what they do to my edges, but I may need to go back to my trusty braids soon...


----------



## sylver2 (Dec 10, 2009)

im done at 6 months!!   im going to go ahead and get a touchup and cut tomorrow. i had no problems and could definately go longer but im really ready to cut so it can grow back by summer.
loved keracare humecto, nexxus keraphix, jojoba oil, joico chelating poo, ntm silk touch and sabino.  my lifesavers


----------



## phynestone (Dec 10, 2009)

In my 7th month. I took out a weave about a month ago and lost quite a bit due to breakage and not having money to get the products I needed. I'm afraid I will have a bit trimmed when I relax again. This sucks!


----------



## sylver2 (Dec 16, 2009)

i know i said i was done..but no i haven't gotten a touchup yet.  Just haven't felt like it.  maybe new years..
my hair has been behaving and my pibbs knockoff is the best!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Dec 16, 2009)

6 weeks.......stretching until March....


----------



## Bluetopia (Dec 16, 2009)

it's week 24 and im definately not texlaxing again till after the new year. 

am currently cornrowed and on a personal 5week no heat challenge till jan 15th....at which point i may treat myself to a steam treatment and blow out at the salon, take some length check pics and then rock cornrows under my halfwig for another 6 weeks.

basically - i don't see me texlaxing till February or early spring. 

Let's be real...Winter is great for half wigs cause they keep your head warm  so why bothering my hair out? Plus now that I've found a wig that I love...i can use the money I save from skipping just one salon visit to buy 2 or 3 more.


----------



## Bluetopia (Dec 18, 2009)

ladies i need your support!

threads like this and an increasing anti-stretch sentiment on this board have me paranoid and scared to continue stretching erplexed

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=425546

why are we doing this again?

if i hear one more "i got so much breakage and shedding from stretching and now my hair sucks" testimonial i may go running and screaming to my salon for a texlax. in fact i _did_ call earlier but my stylist didnt have a slot free on the day i wanted to come in ...

help!!


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 18, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> ladies i need your support!
> 
> threads like this and an increasing anti-stretch sentiment on this board have me paranoid and scared to continue stretching erplexed
> 
> ...


 
If it's not happening to you then don't worry. Take it day by day. If a problem occurs then problem solve. If that means ending your stretch early then so be it.  IMO setbacks happen from not listening to your hair.


----------



## sylver2 (Dec 18, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> ladies i need your support!
> 
> threads like this and an increasing anti-stretch sentiment on this board have me paranoid and scared to continue stretching erplexed
> 
> ...



not everything is meant for everyone.  i was also an anti-stretcher! i would freak as soon as my NG came.  the straight relaxed hair and the coily NG i just could not deal with and wouldn't. i convinced myself i couldn't deal with it. yes i had the shedding and breakage and would run to salon after only 6 weeks.  
my hair started breaking off bad from overprocessing ..so it was do or die for me on halting the chemicals for awhile. then i saw the benefits that stretch did.  it saved my hair's life.  but i went in with patience, discipline, caring and willing to learn. 
a lot of people don't realize u have to go into a totally different mode. two completely different textures.  i have 3 different regimens.. my relaxed straight regimen. my braidout or bantu knot regimen and my post relaxer regimen. listen to your hair and have patience with it.
good luck with whatever u decide.


----------



## sylver2 (Dec 18, 2009)

i got my touchup today at 6 months post.
i also got a hair cut. i really got lazy and neglected my ends this year. i didn't dust at all this year.  not even once...and i use to dust 1-2 times a week. my hair is now back between BSL & MBL.  pics soon
but in order to retain length especially for my 4b-a relaxed hair, it's a constant dilligent battle.  can't fall off for even a minute..and i fell off for a year..lol
my next touchup will be next summer.


----------



## Traycee (Dec 18, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> i got my touchup today at 6 months post.
> i also got a hair cut. i really got lazy and neglected my ends this year. i didn't dust at all this year. not even once...and i use to dust 1-2 times a week. my hair is now back between BSL & MBL. pics soon
> but in order to retain length especially for my 4b-a relaxed hair, it's a constant dilligent battle. can't fall off for even a minute..and i fell off for a year..lol
> my next touchup will be next summer.


 
I know your hair looks beautiful even with the new cut...Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Bluetopia (Dec 18, 2009)

oh my goodness i can't believe *you* of all folks replied to my spazz out 

OT: I'm in the DMV area and you were my very first hair idol on here. i never knew someone with a texture so much like mine could get their hair to waist length *and *stretch too. the whole concept blew my mind and threw everything i thought i knew about my hair out the window. so let me take out a sec to formally thank you for inpiring me so much. 

ok back on topic....i'm still working my way back from a major protein overload setback this summer and my hair needs to be moisturized big time. i think a part of me is hoping Mizani Butter Blends and all that yummy moisture i hear it has will be my saving grace...so I play with the idea of textlaxing soon out of curiosity and frustration. and all those anti-stretch posts have just fed into my worst fears.

but if i really listen to my gut (past the panic) it's telling me to get my moisture game up *before* my next texturizer and focus on dc'ing, steaming, healthy ends and low manipulation for at least a few more months.

you said listen to my hair...and right now my hair is just plain ole thirsty! lol :fat:

anyone with any super hydrating (*no protein*) product/technique suggestions for long term stretchers or just new growth in general....please share!!



sylver2 said:


> not everything is meant for everyone. i was also an anti-stretcher! i would freak as soon as my NG came. the straight relaxed hair and the coily NG i just could not deal with and wouldn't. i convinced myself i couldn't deal with it. yes i had the shedding and breakage and would run to salon after only 6 weeks.
> my hair started breaking off bad from overprocessing ..so it was do or die for me on halting the chemicals for awhile. then i saw the benefits that stretch did. it saved my hair's life. but i went in with patience, discipline, caring and willing to learn.
> a lot of people don't realize u have to go into a totally different mode. two completely different textures. i have 3 different regimens.. my relaxed straight regimen. my braidout or bantu knot regimen and my post relaxer regimen. listen to your hair and have patience with it.
> good luck with whatever u decide.


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 20, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> i got my touchup today at 6 months post.
> i also got a hair cut. i really got lazy and neglected my ends this year. i didn't dust at all this year.  not even once...and i use to dust 1-2 times a week. my hair is now back between BSL & MBL.  pics soon
> but in order to retain length especially for my 4b-a relaxed hair, it's a constant dilligent battle.  can't fall off for even a minute..and i fell off for a year..lol
> my next touchup will be next summer.



It's so easy to fall off the hair bandwagon, it's such a chore to take care of our hair sometimes....
I'm sure you'll bounce back quickly!
Can't wait to see the pictures!!!!   I'm sure your hair looks beautiful! hair always looks great after a fresh cut too!

Was dusting the only thing you stopped doing?
How else did you neglect your ends?


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 20, 2009)

I am 14 weeks post and I am loving my twist outs!  I took out the braids about a week ago and I have hennindigo my hair and I am loving the fullness.  For the next two weeks I will concentrate on moisture for my hair.  I am getting my first full head sew-in 18 Jan. and right before that I will do an Aphogee hardcore to make sure my hair is strong enough.  When I take it out I will also get a dusting.  I cant believe when I take my sew-in out I will be 7 mos post!  If my hair does well with the sew in the first go round then this will be my PS for 2010 only taking like a 2-3 week break to henna, aphogee and then back in a sew-in.  I am not relaxing until Nov. right before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Qualitee (Dec 20, 2009)

Count me in too for 6 months


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 20, 2009)

A friend and I are going to attempt to stretch for a year. I have done 6 months and I know I can do it. I will be roller setting for 6 months and doing buns. protective styles for the last 6.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Dec 20, 2009)

*rant/ramble*I can't wait to post pictures after I get my touch up. I just know it's going to be a great way to start off the new year in January. *knock on wood* I'm so eager to get some relaxer on this NG. I'm washing my hair tonight, and I don't know what I'm going to do with it after I DC. I'm thinking bantu knots. I'm too lazy to braid. Or maybe I'll go back to my lazy, low manipulation buns? Oh wait, Reecie posted her double bun tutorial recently, I think I'll try that. 

I'm 22 weeks post right now (I think?). My hair looks total HAM, I'm not gonna lie.  I hate the way it looks when it's wet, but I know I'm doing so much good for my hair. My eyes are on the prize. 

I'm really feelin the Aussie Moist. I will be repurchasing it.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 20, 2009)

15 weeks post.....


----------



## HERMOM (Dec 20, 2009)

LADIES FROM THE DMV  WHAT STYLIST DO YOU USE? I AM 15 WEEKS POST AND PLAN TO TEXLAX IN JANUARY. I HAVE TRIED DOING MY OWN RELAXERS = I NEED HELP


----------



## maheir (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi EVeryone. i will definitely like to join this challenge but at the same note i am new to this and i will need some support from you gals...my last perm was oct 8th and im trying to stretch for 6months.


----------



## Bluetopia (Dec 28, 2009)

Wednesday will make me *26 weeks post* and I'm throwing in the towel as soon as I can. 

The knots are getting to be too much and I lost so much hair tonight I'm getting concerned. Next time I won't go past 16 weeks.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Dec 28, 2009)

8 weeks down 8 weeks to go........


----------



## esi.adokowa (Dec 28, 2009)

checking in at week nineteen.
only twenty weeks left :]]

i have a question for you ladies. 
my ends look a mess and i really want to trim them. i'm four months post with about three inches of ng and i'm worried that if i do trim them now, it'll just be an uneven mess again when i relax. i cut my hair down to about three inches all around in january of 2009 and i haven't had a major cut since. as a result, my hair's not blunt cut so my ends look thin to begin with. i was planning on waiting to even it up a bit until i relax in may but now i'm not really sure. what do you ladies think?

i just braided my hair so it's not an urgent issue just yet, but i really would like to figure out a plan of action for when i remove my braids.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 28, 2009)

^^^ I guess if you want to do it you can flat iron it straight then get a trim.  I am in fact getting a trim in Apr. I will be 7 mos post.  I will flat iron and then go and get a dusting.


----------



## KPH (Dec 28, 2009)

Relaxed in December.  Next Relaxer won't be until May (b-day month).


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 28, 2009)

Checking in at 41 weeks. Wow!


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow, congrats beans4reezy! Well I'm coming up on 23 weeks post and I'll be getting my relaxer this Saturday. I wanted to stretch for 24 weeks, but since I'm driving up to see my mom this weekend I'm gonna let her do my relaxer....at this point one more week will not make or break me. This stretch has been surprisingly easy...Giovanni products have been my staples. I could keep stretching, but I miss having silky smooth hair, plus I want an accurate length check. Good luck to all of you as you continue stretching!


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 28, 2009)

esi.adokowa said:


> checking in at week nineteen.
> only twenty weeks left :]]
> 
> i have a question for you ladies.
> ...


 


I suggest you trim your hair when you get a relaxer because if you do it now you stand a chance of having uneven hair no matter if you straighten


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 28, 2009)

oh yeah im 4 months post but im going for the gusto im in the weave challenge so this sucker will be hidden all of next year


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 28, 2009)

I will hit 6 months this week.  I'm on a forever stretch  since I'm transitioning but I still check in anyway.


----------



## MoniintheMiddle (Dec 28, 2009)

On 12/19 I hit one year.  I've decided not to post pics until I cut all of my relaxed ends...
I use to dread wash day but it has gotten better not that I have my regi down.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Dec 28, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> ^^^ I guess if you want to do it you can flat iron it straight then get a trim. I am in fact getting a trim in Apr. I will be 7 mos post. I will flat iron and then go and get a dusting.





Kerryann said:


> I suggest you trim your hair when you get a relaxer because if you do it now you stand a chance of having uneven hair no matter if you straighten



thanks ladies.
my hair doesn't get very straight without a relaxer, it's pretty rebellious.
i  think i'll wait to trim until i relax.


----------



## Bluetopia (Dec 30, 2009)

texlaxed today....i went in for a mizani touch up but my stylist didn't read the appt sheet and accidentally put Phyto in my hair again out of habit 

6 months of stretching, fawning over mizani reviews and growing out my phyto hair....only to have her reapply it?!!!! i honestly have to laugh to keep from crying and hope the Universe did this for a reason.

my hair felt like hay after my touch up and now im gonna have to go into moisture overload to make up for her oversight. she's a great stylist but by the time she tried to talk me into a trim and i was like "no ma'am!". i'd had enough and was ready to get out of there. 

on the bright side....I FINALLY REACHED APL!!!!!


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 30, 2009)

Checking in @ week 20...


----------



## supermodelsonya (Dec 30, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> texlaxed today....i went in for a mizani touch up but my stylist didn't read the appt sheet and accidentally put Phyto in my hair again out of habit
> 
> 6 months of stretching, fawning over mizani reviews and growing out my phyto hair....only to have her reapply it?!!!! i honestly have to laugh to keep from crying and hope the Universe did this for a reason.
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## goodmorningruby (Dec 30, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> texlaxed today....i went in for a mizani touch up but my stylist didn't read the appt sheet and accidentally put Phyto in my hair again out of habit
> 
> 6 months of stretching, fawning over mizani reviews and growing out my phyto hair....only to have her reapply it?!!!! i honestly have to laugh to keep from crying and hope the Universe did this for a reason.
> 
> ...




Awesome!!! I can't remember if I asked you already or if it was previously stated, but we did discuss your moisture retention issue with Phyto and was wondering if you ever tried Roux Porosity Control shampoo or conditioner?


----------



## tenderheaded (Dec 30, 2009)

I was an unofficial participant, and made it to 40 weeks. In the future, no more long term stretches for me - I'm stopping at 30-32 weeks!!! My hair gets too unruly.

I loved cheering the rest of you on!


----------



## bestblackgirl (Dec 30, 2009)

week 12 and going strong. I found a way to detangle my hair and new growth with no breakage. And i only comb/detangle my hair on wash days. I have at least another 14 weeks to go, maybe more if i feel like it.


----------



## Zaz (Dec 30, 2009)

Checking in at a lil past 7 months post (34ish weeks). So far things are going pretty well and my hair seems about the same though my mom claims it looks longer, I don't see it 
I really don't mind the stretching so I decided I might as well go a year.


----------



## nymane (Jan 1, 2010)

Officially 20 weeks post relaxer and I'm sooo proud of myself! 

During my last relaxer stretch I barely made it to 11 weeks

10 more weeks to go!


----------



## Bluetopia (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey GoodMorningRuby!

I havent tried the Porosity control yet cause the last few weeks of my stretch my hair was so knotted I could barely deal with it. But I'm about to order some of the conditioner on Amazon now. I'm hoping it helps since I accidentally had more Phyto applied into my hair this week 



goodmorningruby said:


> Awesome!!! I can't remember if I asked you already or if it was previously stated, but we did discuss your moisture retention issue with Phyto and was wondering if you ever tried Roux Porosity Control shampoo or conditioner?


 
For the rest of my stretching buddies...I posted my 1st yr anniversary thread and pics a couple days ago:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=431434

Thank you guys so much for the moral support during this last 26 week stretch. This time around I will only be going 12 -15 weeks and texlaxing (*with Mizani*) right before my birthday 

Happy New Years!


----------



## goodmorningruby (Jan 2, 2010)

nymane said:


> Officially 20 weeks post relaxer and I'm sooo proud of myself!
> 
> During my last relaxer stretch I barely made it to 11 weeks
> 
> 10 more weeks to go!



Get it girl!!



Bluetopia said:


> *Hey GoodMorningRuby!
> 
> I havent tried the Porosity control yet cause the last few weeks of my stretch my hair was so knotted I could barely deal with it. But I'm about to order some of the conditioner on Amazon now. I'm hoping it helps since I accidentally had more Phyto applied into my hair this week *
> 
> ...



I did read about your mishap with Phyto. I'm sorry you didn't get what you were hoping for but you still have gorgeous hair to showcase because of all of your hard work. 

After I used Phyto my hair was always dry and still I struggle with occasional dryness. Nothing seemed to help, and initially I attributed my problem to using a no lye relaxer. However, usually the no lye dryness is caused by a calcium build up, but as I understand it, Phyto does not contain the ingredient that causes this. So I checked out even more reviews (both positive and negative) on Phyto and someone suggested that Phyto may be very popular contributor to messing with the hair's porosity. I was doing ACV rinses, and have been for almost a year, and when I started it was months before I relaxed with Phyto. They didn't seem to help much. I eventually picked up Porosity Control and it seems to have improved my hair's moisture retention capabilities a lot. I still don't care for Phyto and would never relax with it again, but at least this stretch hasn't been a complete disaster. 

Oh and coincidentally enough I'm relaxing basically right before my birthday too.  We have far too much in common. Can't wait to see your next touch up results; let us know how Mizani works for you.


----------



## Bluetopia (Jan 2, 2010)

Don't remember why i was hesitant before but you've sold me on porosity control! Three days post relaxer and im baggying constantly and moisturizing 2-3 times a day due to dryness. Clarifying definitely didn't help in the past so hopefully porosity is the missing link. Thanks for the review! 

i often dc on dry hair...i apply my jbco and dc, steam my hair for 30 minutes using the towel method, and then cowash and apply my leave in. 

where would i introduce the pc?  should i cowash with it* or* use it to rinse out my dc and_ then_ cowash as usual?

how do you use it?

apologies for all the questions but i like to keep my wash days simple and want to make sure im using this product correctly. 



goodmorningruby said:


> Get it girl!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## taj (Jan 2, 2010)

Checking in at 12 weeks post.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi Bluetopia,

You would use you PC after your DC and you should not have to cowash after your DC.  May I ask why do you cowash after your DC?  I used to do it too and someone asked me that same question and I couldnt answer it.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Jan 2, 2010)

Bluetopia said:


> Don't remember why i was hesitant before but you've sold me on porosity control! Three days post relaxer and im baggying constantly and moisturizing 2-3 times a day due to dryness. Clarifying definitely didn't help in the past so hopefully porosity is the missing link. Thanks for the review!
> 
> *i often dc on dry hair...i apply my jbco and dc, steam my hair for 30 minutes using the towel method, and then cowash and apply my leave in. *
> 
> ...




To the bolded: I would personally put the PC in between the cowash and leave-in, but that's where you'll have to do some experimenting.


People use PC in a variety of ways, but from what I have gathered it's mostly used as "final step". Porosity control conditioner is meant to lower/correct the pH of the hair and aids in closing the cuticles so I like to use it right after I rinse out my DC. I use it as directed, only leaving it on for about a minute or two and then rinse with cold water. This way I have closed the cuticles and have sealed in the moisture that I just put into my hair with the deep conditioner. After that I proceed with moisturizing/leave-in's and styling. I use it once a week (after every wash) with no difficulty. The shine is great and if I skip a day or a few days of moisturizing I don't feel bad, because the hair actually still feels moist from the deep conditioner. I never thought that was possible for me with the chronic dryness, but this changed with the PC. 


I have mixed PC in with my DC and pre-poos before on rare occasion with no problem and others have reported doing the same with "enhanced" performance from the deep conditioner. And the slip is amazing this way. I read some people were leaving the PC on the hair for far too long and misusing it and that resulted in really bad tangles so this product should be used as directed, but what it really comes down to is what works for you and your hair. 

You can also use PC to protect previously chemically treated hair if you ever decide to become a self-relaxer, since the pH is so low. Not to mention that it's supposed to give better, more "predictable", even results with any chemical service.

Here is the link to the thread about how others are using it:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=364607


----------



## goodmorningruby (Jan 2, 2010)

SouthernStunner said:


> Hi Bluetopia,
> 
> You would use you PC after your DC and *you should not have to cowash after your DC.*  May I ask why do you cowash after your DC?  I used to do it too and someone asked me that same question and I couldnt answer it.




I do agree with this. Which is why if the issue is porosity, and it is corrected or improved, the co-wash can be entirely eliminated.


----------



## Bluetopia (Jan 2, 2010)

SouthernStunner, that's a great question/point...

For me here's my thinking...

Because of my chronic dryness....usually when my hair is wet it's a tangled, dry mess. So when i would co-wash and then dc by the time i got to the dc i felt so demoralized and my hair was such a mess that i'd rush through that step and doubted if the distribution was even (i was just attempting to slap something with slip in my hair before the knots got worse)

then i learned on here that a lot of folks d.c on dry hair and make it their first step rather than their last....

so i was like :scratchch maybe i should do that too...just switch the order....that way i can apply the deep conditioner in evenly and thoroughly, steam it like i normally would...and then just cowash afterwards.

now as for why i kept the cowash step and didn't just d.c?

I've always been taught that when you put something in your dry hair...you wash it out and shampoo it afterwards to make sure there isn't any product build up left....and since in my world cowashing has replaced shampooing....cowashing after my dc is my attempt to "wash out" my hair.

slapping dc on my dry hair...and then just rinsing it out and going straight into applying my leave in and styling would make me feel like there was still "stuff" in there. 

but like ruby mentioned if my hair takes a liking to the porosity control...maybe i _could _dc and steam, then use the pc, and go straight to styling. That would be a super simplified regimen (would almost feel like cheating lol ). I wouldn't be opposed to doing that though if it seemed to be beneficial.

hope that answers your question. lemme know if my "i need to cowash" mentality is a bit off.

if i dc'd towards the end like most ppl i _wouldn't_ cowash afterwards cause to me my hair would have already been cleaned in the previous steps



SouthernStunner said:


> Hi Bluetopia,
> 
> You would use you PC after your DC and you should not have to cowash after your DC. May I ask why do you cowash after your DC? I used to do it too and someone asked me that same question and I couldnt answer it.


 


goodmorningruby said:


> I do agree with this. Which is why if the issue is porosity, and it is corrected or improved, the co-wash can be entirely eliminated.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 2, 2010)

Checking in at 42 weeks post I thought I'd post this photo because I am shocked about how much NG I have and I still may not touch my hair up for about another six months. My stylist wont be amused at all when I finally come in, nor will my wallet:







Any idea what my hair type would be? I'm thinking 4b because of the small waves?


----------



## 4evershika (Jan 2, 2010)

awwww.... I'm sure it's too late to join in but I sure will be lurking (I'm currently week 24 of my stretch.... planning to stretch for another 4-6 weeks)


----------



## goodmorningruby (Jan 3, 2010)

I was 23 weeks post yesterday. I clarified, detangled, DCed, etc. 6 more days and this stretch will be over (hopefully). I toy with the idea of going natural (again) on and off, and I would have a decent start for transitioning, but I don't think that's happening yet. I think I'll bun for the rest of the week.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Jan 7, 2010)

Ladies, I am ending my stretch today. I will be texlaxing one half of my head today and the other half tomorrow or later on tonight. I was going to relax on the 9th (which would truly be 6 months from the date of my last relaxer July 9 - January 9, I guess) but it's only two days away and I have been experiencing minor breakage. Goodmorningruby is done!


----------



## pri (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't think I posted in here for sometime but checking in @ 41 weeks post. I made a decision to just transition awhile back but will observe my hair once I hit a year and make my final decision. I've been going to the dominican salon every week and wearing my hair in a roller set or bun and they are actually handling it better then me b/c last week I did a treatment then air dried and I couldn't even put my hand through my hair w/o it getting stuck even after detangling well once dry. So, since the salon I go to or should I say stylist is pretty good w/ my hair I'll let her deal with it for now. The only heat I'm using now is from the hooded dryer except for when she blew my roots for my siggy pic. This long term strecth is definitely doing something great for my hair so thank you Smartypants for starting this thread and Sylver2 for the inspiration!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 19, 2010)

Checking in at 44 weeks post.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Jan 19, 2010)

^^^^^ Go Girl!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't even remember anymore


----------



## nymane (Jan 19, 2010)

22 weeks post still going strong


----------



## Qualitee (Feb 1, 2010)

So I relaxed my hair today after a 6 months stretch and I must say, my hair is so much thicker!!!! Dont know if i'll do it again though.


----------



## Lexib (Feb 1, 2010)

7 months today!!!


----------



## bestblackgirl (Feb 1, 2010)

you guys make me feel like my 17 wks dont mean anything. sigh


----------



## nymane (Feb 1, 2010)

bestblackgirl said:


> you guys make me feel like my 17 wks dont mean anything. sigh



I'm 24 weeks now, but shoot....I was celebrating at 17 weeks post! Congrats!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 1, 2010)

6 mths post this week


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 1, 2010)

7 months post today


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 1, 2010)

qualitee post a pic!!!!

I think I'm like 17 weeks post? I want to relax by the end of this week...my hair is very hard to deal with. I went out and bought mizani butter blends and I think I'm going to try my first self relax. I'm hella nervous.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm 23 weeks post texlax, using a half wig and phony ponies so I don't have to deal with NG on the daily.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Feb 1, 2010)

nymane said:


> I'm 24 weeks now, but shoot....I was celebrating at 17 weeks post! Congrats!


 thanks nymane. im trying to make into the 20s. i'll probably feel like a failure if i cant, even though 17 wks is my longest stretch. looking at some of ur posts i cant celebrate. 44wks wow.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2010)

Lately I have been using wigs to help me stretch longer. I am currently 53wekks 6 days into my stretch. Going for 78-90 weeks in total.

Congrats to all the ladies who met their stretch goals and to all the ones are are almost there. Hang in there and you will be rewarded.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 14, 2010)

I am 55.5 weeks post my last relaxer and counting. Still going real strong in this challenge. 

Where is everyone???


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 14, 2010)

^^^Hey Aggie!  I am checking in 48 weeks post!


----------



## nymane (Feb 14, 2010)

26 weeks post...I'll be relaxing on Wednesday


----------



## Bluetopia (Feb 15, 2010)

My first stretch was 16 weeks and after my 26 week stretch that ended right before new year's I swore I'd never stretch that long again.

My original plan was to texlax for my birthday in April. 

BUT....evolution is a wonderful thing because each time around I get better at nurturing my hair and am now considering yet another 26 week stretch.

This Tuesday will make week 7. I'm now on a low/no heat regimen and havent applied direct heat to my hair since my texlax in December. 

I'm going in for a trim on Friday and don't plan to trim again till my next touch up in July (if needed).

I'm currently APL and praying I make BSL by then.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Feb 15, 2010)

Checking in @ 25 weeks. Its been cold here and I've noticed that my hair is getting dry. I'm looking for daily moisturizers without glycerin in them. I bought Giovanni Direct today - I hope this helps!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 15, 2010)

I am 20 weeks post now and in a weave.  I have been in my first weave now for 4 weeks and I want it out BUT I paid 125 for this install and 180 for the hair so this bad boy is in for at least another 2 weeks hopefully 4 weeks (max).  I loved my twist outs that I was doing before the install and that will be my pc style choice when not in a weave.

I am not relaxing until Nov so I got a while still to go.  I love stretching! It is so addictive.  I love when I finally relax and my hair is longer than I thought it would be.  I scream just like a kid at Christmas!  My hair is so much thicker and healthier since doing these stretches.  

I have a personal challeng not to purchase anything for my hair this year.  I have enough stuff for 2 years.  I did buy a split ender as my Christmas gift so I can do my own trims now and not loose lenght this will save me from going to a salon and hurting someone for cutting too much off trying to "even things out".

Keep up the good work ladies!


----------



## QueenNefi (Feb 15, 2010)

I was going for a 6 month stretch but with the help of wigs, I am shooting for a one year stretch. I sometimes get discouraged but all I have to do is log on to lhcf and I'm ok again.
I'm 2 days shy of an 18 week stretch and I thought I was doing something special. You ladies put me to shame but inspire me at the same time. Thank you.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 15, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> ^^^Hey Aggie! I am checking in 48 weeks post!


 
You are hanging in there pretty good too beans4reezy.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 15, 2010)

SouthernStunner said:


> I am 20 weeks post now and in a weave. I have been in my first weave now for 4 weeks and I want it out BUT I paid 125 for this install and 180 for the hair so this bad boy is in for at least another 2 weeks hopefully 4 weeks (max). I loved my twist outs that I was doing before the install and that will be my pc style choice when not in a weave.
> 
> I am not relaxing until Nov so I got a while still to go. I love stretching! It is so addictive. I love when I finally relax and my hair is longer than I thought it would be. I scream just like a kid at Christmas! My hair is so much thicker and healthier since doing these stretches.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean SS, stretching does become addictive and I love doing them now. So much so, that I doecided to extend my stretch from one year this time to 18-20 months instead. 

I am still doing okay and want at least 9 inches of new growth before relaxing again with a mild lye relaxer. I have this need to start fresh so I will be cutting off the old relaxed ends because of the no-lye relaxer damage in 2007/8.


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 15, 2010)

Aggie said:


> You are hanging in there pretty good too beans4reezy.


 
Thanks Aggie! It's going to be so well worth it and I finally do texturize my new growth.


----------



## taz007 (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow, Aggie! 55 weeks??!  You are my hero!


----------



## audacity. (Feb 15, 2010)

still stretching......

i'm about 58 weeks post.

ETA: no plans to relax at this time, but i'll let y'all know 




LongHairDon'tCare said:


> is it REALLY a "challenge" if i stretch for 6 months (or longer) at a time anyway?


----------



## bestblackgirl (Feb 18, 2010)

ended my stretch today at 19 weeks post.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Feb 18, 2010)

Checking in at 10 weeks post with another 25-30 weeks to go on my third stretch ever...I've been going to the salon alot lately getting roller sets and DC's, I haven't really felt like dealing with my hair myself lately, but as I told my stylist last week, that'll have to change soon as I prefer to deal with my hair myself around 12-14 weeks post and I'll drop to seeing her once a month.  I'm going to miss her so much but I'm excited to see the progress I'll make once I hit my goal.  

I guess I'll make a true decision about how long I'm going to go once I hit the 25 week mark, tis all for now.

~Happy Stretching Ladies~


----------



## Aggie (Feb 18, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Wow, Aggie! 55 weeks??! You are my hero!


 
Thank you so much taz. Happy stretching honey.


----------



## nymane (Feb 19, 2010)

I ended my stretch today 27 weeks post! I'm thinking about going for another 6-7 month stretch


----------



## Zaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Checking in at a lil past 9 months (40ish weeks). I had on kinky twists for about 5 weeks but I hated them with a passion. Only put them in so I could run and workout often without having to wash and style my hair for work. I much prefer having my real hair out all the time


----------



## bedazzled (Feb 19, 2010)

Well I was on board completely but yall I bc'd last month. I did it. Unexpectedly, this long term stretch turned into a transition (i dont know when) & i cut off all my hair. Good luck ladies! I'm so glad I did this stretch...I probably never wouldve went natural without joining this challenge! Its changed my life!


----------



## smwrigh3 (Feb 19, 2010)

28 weeks today.... I am still not relaxing .. mostly out of sheer laziness.. I have been wearing Bantu knot outs the entire time...lol.. everyone thinks I'm natural (I take that as a complement)


----------



## SHEANITPRO (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm in...this is week 7 following my last 28 week stretch.

at least 20 more weeks to go.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 19, 2010)

bedazzled said:


> Well I was on board completely but yall I bc'd last month. I did it. Unexpectedly, this long term stretch turned into a transition (i dont know when) & i cut off all my hair. Good luck ladies! I'm so glad I did this stretch...I probably never wouldve went natural without joining this challenge! Its changed my life!


 Good luck in your natural journey bedazzled.


----------



## MsCounsel (Feb 22, 2010)

Relaxing tonight.  It will be 26 weeks.  Middle of hair with short sections way too difficult to manage with longer hair.   Anyway I am proud that I made it this far.  My hope is that once all of hair evens up (no more cuts/trims), I will be able to move to once a year.  

Alas, my next six month stretch will begin again tomorrow.  I can do it!


----------



## pri (Feb 23, 2010)

well I broke down and ended my strecth/transition after 10.5 months post and relaxed on 2/17/10. I'm happy I came this far and I have no regrets which is strange. I decided to relax after a wash and condition that really didn't go smoothly and I got a lot of tangles and it took a very long time for me to detangle w/o breakage so I threw in the towel. So I don't know if I'll do long strecthes like this again but I'll definitely be strecthing 4-6months between t-ups! Thank you Sylver2 for the inspiration to strecth!


----------



## Salsarisma (Feb 23, 2010)

Juspri,
When do we get a picture of your progress after this stretch?


----------



## pri (Feb 23, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Juspri,
> When do we get a picture of your progress after this stretch?



I wasn't planning on taking one until my 2yr anniversary 
4/18/10 especially since my siggy pic is when I was 9 months post w/ a dominican blow out and I think my length 
is pretty much the same but I'll try and take a shot this weekend w/ my sister's camera if able.


----------



## MsCounsel (Feb 23, 2010)

So I did it! I relaxed.  I'm happy.  I literally counted 10 stands of hair.  From shower to banding.  I DC'd after relaxing with my Silicon Mix'd Up concoction.  I then banded my hair to keep all the hairs going in one direction. I sat under the dryer and have nice waves today.  
My hair has never looked this healthy.  

I'm ready for the next stretch.  No more relaxer until Aug. (maybe).


----------



## esi.adokowa (Mar 2, 2010)

just thought i'd check in.
in the middle of week 27 in a 39-40 week stretch.
my hair's in braids with extensions now that the weather's so cold,
i'm thinking about two-strand twists with my own hair in april when it starts to warm up.


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 2, 2010)

Checkin in at week 50 and almost at the one year mark. I would have never thought I would stretch this long- ever!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm 8 months post. Ten months to go.  Granted I'm transitioning to natural but I still like to report in this thread.


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 2, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I'm 8 months post. Ten months to go. Granted I'm transitioning to natural but I still like to report in this thread.


----------



## taz007 (Mar 5, 2010)

9 weeks post, with 1.5" of new growth and I am struggling.  So I am reading this thread from the beginning.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 6, 2010)

taz007 said:


> 9 weeks post, with 1.5" of new growth and I am struggling. So I am reading this thread from the beginning.


 
Welcome to the L/T stretchers club taz. Hope you're able to make until at least 12 weeks this time around.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 6, 2010)

I am 58 weeks and 2 days into my relaxer stretch. I can't believe it even now but it is still going quite well.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 6, 2010)

next week Ill be 2 1/2 months post.


----------



## buttaflye03 (Mar 7, 2010)

I think I'm about 8 weeks post. I'm trying for at least 16wks. I usually relax btwn 10-12wks.


----------



## taz007 (Mar 7, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Welcome to the L/T stretchers club taz. Hope you're able to make until at least 12 weeks this time around.


Thanks Aggie.  The "kit" is calling ...my...name!

But I am going to hold out until May.  It is easier now that I am hiding my hair under a half wig.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 7, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Thanks Aggie. The "kit" is calling ...my...name!
> 
> But I am going to hold out until May. It is easier now that I am hiding my hair under a half wig.


 

You go girl. You can do it, I know you can.


----------



## Lexib (Mar 7, 2010)

Made 8 months last Sunday!  Think I'm gonna go for 6 more months - I want the shortest lengths of my hair to be cbl before I relax again and 3 more inches should do it


----------



## MzOptimistic (Mar 7, 2010)

taz007 said:


> 9 weeks post, with 1.5" of new growth and I am struggling. So I am reading this thread from the beginning.


 

You can do it! I'm currently a little past 12 weeks ( I think) and I have always relaxed @ 10 weeks. Honestly, I don't really know exactly how many weeks I am into my post. I know I last relaxed Dec 4th. I don't really count anymore because I start getting antsy and perm. Now I just listen to my hair and relax that way. I'm aiming for 9-12 months also. I'm going to get braids the end of this month to help me along. Good luck with your stretch


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 8, 2010)

51 weeks into my stretch and my cornrows are making this a breeze. I don't have to do anything to my hair but wash weekly and moisturize.


----------



## taz007 (Mar 8, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> 51 weeks into my stretch and my cornrows are making this a breeze. I don't have to do anything to my hair but wash weekly and moisturize.



Do you wear your cornrows out?  Under a wig?

I am so impressed with your stretch.


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 8, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Do you wear your cornrows out? Under a wig?
> 
> I am so impressed with your stretch.


 
Thanks Taz! That means a lot. 

I wear my cornrows for 4 weeks at a time before redoing. But when my cornrows are fresh, I wear them out and pretty them up with accessories like flower bobby pins. But with my braiding skills, I wear them out for 2 weeks, max, before they get fuzzy. The other two weeks, I hide them under a wig.


----------



## PDub (Mar 8, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> Thanks Taz! That means a lot.
> 
> I wear my cornrows for 4 weeks at a time before redoing. But when my cornrows are fresh, I wear them out and pretty them up with accessories like flower bobby pins. But with my braiding skills, I wear them out for 2 weeks, max, before they get fuzzy. The other two weeks, I hide them under a wig.


 
Beans, you always inspire me!!  I love reading your posts because you are always so positive. (As well as Aggie and Taz007, such beautiful, positive ladies!!)

I'll be 10 weeks post tomorrow, trying for 26 weeks.  I'm a little scared but so far, so good.  I just wash and DC every 4 days and bun it up.  I'm going to start co-washing going forward.  I think I need to lay off the shampoo if I'm going to make it thru these next 16 weeks.

I'm trying to reach my goal of APL, so if I can get thru this stretch I think I'll be APL (or darn close) at the end.  Wish me luck!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 24, 2010)

PDub said:


> Beans, you always inspire me!! I love reading your posts because you are always so positive. (As well as Aggie and Taz007, such beautiful, positive ladies!!)
> 
> I'll be 10 weeks post tomorrow, trying for 26 weeks. I'm a little scared but so far, so good. I just wash and DC every 4 days and bun it up. I'm going to start co-washing going forward


 
Thank you so much for the kind words! But yes, adding cowashing to your regimen will definitely make the stretch easier; just remember to switch from moisture to protein, depending on your hair's needs.

You CAN make it to your goal of 26 weeks!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 24, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> *51 weeks into my stret*ch and my cornrows are making this a breeze. I don't have to do anything to my hair but wash weekly and moisturize.


 

Congrats Beans. You are doing so well with your stretch. How much longer are you intending to stretch?




PDub said:


> Beans, you always inspire me!! *I love reading your posts because you are always so positive. (As well as Aggie and Taz007, such beautiful, positive ladies!!)*
> 
> *Thanks a million PDub. Your kind words mean so much to me.*
> 
> ...


 
Yes you can do it. We're right behind you, supporting your every endeavor to reach great lengths and healthier hair.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to include that I am now 61 weeks tomorrow into my relaxer stretch. I was going for 18 weeks (18 months), then I changed it to 88 weeks (20 months) and again now to 104 weeks (24 months). Wish me luck ladies. I'm doing well with my new growth.

The one thing I had to change about my regimen this deep into my stretch is less frequent washing, ie., using conditioner (a protein treatment followed by a deep moisturizing conditioner) to wash my braided-up hair every 3-4 weeks and using a mild shampoo mixed with oil or conditioner only once every 6-8 weeks. This new regimen leaves my hair less drying and with lots of moisture.

I moisturize and seal my ends once every 2 days. Using less and less cone-filled products have also been very helpful to prevent my ends breaking off from build-up. I also use porosity control conditioner with every wash, which enhances my hair's moisture levels.

I hardly ever comb my hair nowadays. I only do so on actual shampoo days. I wear a wig over braided-up hair to help me keep up with this new regimen by the way. It was necessary for me to change up my regimen to take better care of my new growth and prevent excess breakage at the same time.

Lastly, I always, always, always finish off my hair with a cool water rinse to close the cuticles.


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 25, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Congrats Beans. You are doing so well with your stretch. How much longer are you intending to stretch?


 
Hi Aggie and thanks! Right now, I am 53 weeks into my stretch. I will not get my next texturizer touch up until I am at least 68 weeks post. I want to have my baby first before messing around with chemicals again.

Like you, my starting goal was a 16 weeks stretch, how it got to be this long is beyond me. I just cannot wait to see the finished product, I am hoping to at least by BSB when I get my hair straightened. I have so many of you who have been so supportive of me, this thread is where I will post my first photo when I finally get my hair done! 

I don't comb my hair at all either. Only when I wash and condition for my next set of braids, which will be coming next week (box braids to hold me down from 12- 16 weeks). This far into the stretch, less is definitely more.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 29, 2010)

Checking in at almost 15 weeks post.....only 18+ more weeks to go...LOL


----------



## nymane (Mar 29, 2010)

6 weeks post on Wed...going for 13 more


----------



## Bluetopia (Mar 30, 2010)

13 weeks post!  

i'm aiming for at least 30


----------



## Reminiscing (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

This is my first time posting in this thread.  I'm currently 27 weeks post, making 28 weeks this coming Saturday.  I started off as just stretching, then decided to transition and now I'm back to just aiming for a 1 year stretch.  September 19th will make 1 year.  

So far this stretch is going well.  I keep my hair cornrowed back into a phony bun 2-3 weeks at a time then leave it out for 2 weeks before braiding up again.  When it's not in braids, I either do a flexirod set or a regular rollerset with tight curls.  Both styles keep my hair off my shoulders.  I'm a little more than 1 inch past SL.  I'm aiming for APL but APL is about 4 inches from my shoulders so I still have a long way to go.  

Anyway, my question to you ladies who are more than 6 months posts is... what's stopping you from transitioning to natural?  What's stopping me is, while I enjoy dealing with my NG, I can't imagine what I would do if I had a full head of natural hair.  I think I would panic when I wake up every morning.  I'm not the best at styling my own hair and I think you have to be a good styler to keep up with your natural hair.  

But, at the same time, I'm worried that when I relax in September I will regret it.  My hair isn't thin but it isn't really thick either and I hate the flat look that I have for the first week or two after a fresh relaxer.  Plus, the breakage I had before with a relaxer is almost non-existent now even with 27 weeks of NG.  I'm scared that the relaxer may start the breakage up again.

So ladies, please let me know why you're doing a stretch and not a transition.  And, please share whether or not you have any fears about relaxing again.  TIA!


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 30, 2010)

Reminiscing said:


> Anyway, my question to you ladies who are more than 6 months posts is... what's stopping you from transitioning to natural?


 
You know, I was asking myself the same thing the other day. I took a photo of my hair fresh out of braids, detangled and it was so thick and beautiful (well, by my standards ). I questioned why I would bother with chemicals again? 

The maintenance scared me, but being on here I am educated and empowered to take care of my natural hair. That shouldn't be enough of a deterent for me. 

What's my answer? I'm still on the fence?


----------



## Reminiscing (Mar 30, 2010)

^^^ I'm with you.  I'm on the fence too but I'm going to let time decide for me.  If I don't feel like relaxing when I hit the 1 yr mark, then I won't.  I think if I can master styling and cornrowing my own hair by then I may officially decide to transition but for now I'm happy to call it a stretch.


----------



## soapdiva2 (Apr 1, 2010)

I didnt officially join the challenge but...I'm 14 wks post my longest stretch ever and I will be relaxing by end of week.  Thanks for the inspiration and happy hair growing


----------



## Aggie (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm am currently over 14 months post my last relaxer and counting.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hit 9 months post on Thursday.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 3, 2010)

Reminiscing said:


> *.....*
> *Anyway, my question to you ladies who are more than 6 months posts is... what's stopping you from transitioning to natural?*


 
I'm not 6+ months post, but this will be my second time stretching for 8+ months. I prefer to be relaxed, thats what kept me from going natural the first time, and that'll be what stops me from going natural this time. While I love my NG, I prefer to be chemically straightened at this point in my life.



Reminiscing said:


> *My hair isn't thin but it isn't really thick either and I hate the flat look that I have for the first week or two after a fresh relaxer. Plus, the breakage I had before with a relaxer is almost non-existent now even with 27 weeks of NG. I'm scared that the relaxer may start the breakage up again*


 
You should notice a change in thickness when you relax in September, I had a big increase in thickness after my 34 week stretch. As long as you continue to take care of you hair after you relax in Sept, the breakage should not start back up. Do know what caused the initial breakage?


----------



## Zaz (Apr 3, 2010)

Almost 11 months post, I've been wearing my hair in twistouts that I convert into a puff/bun after two days out. So far things are still easy peasy


----------



## Aggie (Apr 3, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Hit 9 months post on Thursday.


 
Congrats Shay .


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 8, 2010)

I love playing in my new growth, that's one draw back for me when it comes to stretching, I can't keep my hands out of my hair. 

Anyway, I was playing in my NG, and I remembered that I had pics from 19 weeks post (around this time last year) so I decided I'd take some pics yesterday to compare.  I have so much more NG this time around, and I haven't even hit the 19 week mark yet, I'm just hitting the 17 week mark.  

I found out my hair doesn't like S Curl and/or Silicon Mix.  I'm not sure which it is, I think it's the S Curl.  I'd decided to try both of these products and initially it seemed that my hair loved them, but when it came time to cowash and detangle my hair was not happy.  It was a tangly mess.  I decided to try the S Curl alone after this, and I didn't like the results.  But with the smell of the Silicon Mix I don't know when/if I'll use it again either.  

I'll continue to try out different deep conditioners, but as for the rest of my products, I'll continue using my staples.

Just thought I'd share, how my stretch is going so far this time around.....

How are you ladies?



I'm not having any issues or problems just wanted to come in and report how things are progressing for me in this stretch.


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 8, 2010)

56 weeks into my stretch this week...headed to 60 weeks soon. My hair is nice and protected in box braids and I just moisturize with my BRX spray or water mixed with Infusium 23. Hopefully, these braids will see me to week 64-68.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Apr 8, 2010)

heading into week 33.
i've decided to give up individual braids. i like them to be quite small and as my hair gets longer they are far too much work.

so i'll be wearing cornrows under my wig for the next 6 weeks.
i'm going to wear them for a week, dc twice a week and shampoo weekly.
i'll moisturize then ends with mango butter nightly and seal with jojoba oil.

ps.
beans, i love your easter style


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 9, 2010)

esi.adokowa said:


> ps.
> beans, i love your easter style


 
Thank you Esi!! That is really sweet of you to say!


----------



## Salsarisma (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi ladies. I'm 16 weeks post heading to 26 weeks. My new growth is getting poofy, so I'm thinking about either getting a full sew in or cornrowing and rocking a wig over them. 

Doesn't a high quality wig and a full sew-in look the same anyway?

I don't know. Right now once a week I roller set and go. No direct heat! My roots are not going to make it much longer so a wig or sew in will help me avoid direct heat.


----------



## blueberryd (Apr 9, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Oh, I forgot to include that I am now 61 weeks tomorrow into my relaxer stretch. I was going for 18 weeks (18 months), then I changed it to 88 weeks (20 months) and again now to 104 weeks (24 months). Wish me luck ladies. I'm doing well with my new growth.
> 
> The one thing I had to change about my regimen this deep into my stretch is less frequent washing, ie., using conditioner (a protein treatment followed by a deep moisturizing conditioner) to wash my braided-up hair every 3-4 weeks and using a mild shampoo mixed with oil or conditioner only once every 6-8 weeks. This new regimen leaves my hair less drying and with lots of moisture.
> 
> ...



I'm sooooooooo taking notes! :notworthy
Thanks for the great tips!!
This is sure to help me in my almost year long transition!!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Apr 17, 2010)

Checking in at 11 weeks post, my last stretch was 22 weeks. Im aiming for a full year stretch and plan on texturixing 1/30/2011. Im hoping for BSB or APL.  I have no clue what length i am -almost SL I supose.  I wear wigs daily over cornrows and have not used heat since feb.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 17, 2010)

blueberryd said:


> I'm sooooooooo taking notes! :notworthy
> Thanks for the great tips!!
> This is sure to help me in my almost year long transition!!


 You're welcomed blueberryd.


----------



## PDub (Apr 18, 2010)

I'll be 16 weeks post on Tuesday.  I initially had planned to stretch 16 weeks but now that I'm there, I'm not ready to relax!!  I'm going to try for 26 weeks/6 months.  The only problem I'm having is styling options.  I have not used heat in this stretch and I want to continue to not use heat.  For the first 12 weeks I rocked a bun.  Then I switched to braid/twist outs.  I like braid/twist outs but it seems like alot of manipulation because I have to re-do it every 2 to 3 days.  But it seems like I get less breakage with braid/twist outs than I do with bunning.  I thought about box braids but at this stage in my stretch, I really don't want anyone else's hands in my hair!!!

Sigh.......the stretching part is relatively easy.  It's the styling options that have me stumped!!!  But I push on!!  26 weeks/6 months here I come!!

I'll be in this thread alot, BTW.  This is the first time I've stretched this long and I'll need all the encouragement I can get.  

Also, NanCeBoTwin, you're a big inspiration.  I remember your results after you completed a 33 week stretch.  I was in awe of your progress.  That's a big reason why I don't want to end my stretch at 16 weeks.  I think of your progress and it keeps me going!!!


----------



## Reminiscing (Apr 23, 2010)

~NanCeBoTwin~ said:


> I'm not 6+ months post, but this will be my second time stretching for 8+ months. I prefer to be relaxed, thats what kept me from going natural the first time, and that'll be what stops me from going natural this time. While I love my NG, I prefer to be chemically straightened at this point in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> You should notice a change in thickness when you relax in September, I had a big increase in thickness after my 34 week stretch. As long as you continue to take care of you hair after you relax in Sept, the breakage should not start back up. Do know what caused the initial breakage?




Sorry it has taken so long to back to you.  I didn't see your post before.

My breakage started from an overprocessing mishap.  My stylist was working on too many people at the same time.  My scalp doesn't burn easily so I wasn't paying attention to the time.  The perm stayed in my hair much longer than it should have.  Oddly my hair didn't start breaking right away though.  It started after the next perm which was applied for the correct amount of time.  Because of that, it took me awhile to figure out that the chemicals were the culprit. I thought it was my diet or a health issue so I tried focusing on that but it turned out that my health and my diet where fine.  It wasn't until I found LHCF and did a four-month stretch that my hair stopped breaking.  

I'm currently 31 weeks post and I'm loving this stretch!  I do feel style challenged sometimes but I just resolved that by putting Senegalese twists in.  I'm going to get the edges touched up towards the end of May then take them out at the end of June.  I plan to do cornrows and braidouts for the summer.  I make 1 yr post on Sept. 19th and I'll decide what's next at that time.

Thanks for your feedback ladies!


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 23, 2010)

Checking in at 59 weeks post


----------



## esi.adokowa (Apr 23, 2010)

I ended my stretch four weeks early.
I've got a wedding to go to.
From now on I will be stretching for four to six months.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm still going strong but this past week I've been having an internal battle.  I really want to stretch through the entire summer, however, I'm missing my hair and getting very anxious looking at my NG.  The curiosity is killing me seeing the amount I have now, I'd love to see how much I've progressed.  
I really don't know what I'm going to do....


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 24, 2010)

~NanCeBoTwin~ said:


> I'm still going strong but this past week I've been having an internal battle. I really want to stretch through the entire summer, however, I'm missing my hair and getting very anxious looking at my NG. The curiosity is killing me seeing the amount I have now, I'd love to see how much I've progressed.
> I really don't know what I'm going to do....


 
I feel you NanCe, I've stretched for a little over a year and I still have about 8 weeks to go before even considering a retouch. I am DYING to see my progress. All I could suggest is you putting your hair in a style where you wont have to see it as much. If it weren't for my braids, I would be stretching my hair every second checking for progress.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 24, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> I feel you NanCe, I've stretched for a little over a year and I still have about 8 weeks to go before even considering a retouch. I am DYING to see my progress. All I could suggest is you putting your hair in a style where you wont have to see it as much. If it weren't for my braids, I would be stretching my hair every second checking for progress.



Girl, I'm so glad you are feeling me.  This is my second time doing this so I know the reward.  I just really want to see, LOL.....

It's really sad, I'm not having any problems, no excessive shedding, no breakage, I'm bunning most of the time, but I think I'm going to do some bantu knots tonight.  I want to relax to see the results only... You're right, I should hide my hair from myself, I'm not big on weave or braids.  But I've been considering braids a lot lately, corn rows actually IDK.  I love my new growth so much that if my hair is free I can't help but touch it, which is why I've been bunning so much this time around...we'll see what happens.  I'm just glad I have this thread to vent through.


----------



## Ivypearl08 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey ladies...wow...it's been so long since I've been on any of these forums but I had to post in this one because this month is my 1 year anniversary of being relaxer free.  Just had to give the newbies a bit of inspiration that this thing is definitely doable...I have not permed for a year and while it was hard at times...it was also very inspirational.  I've learned so much about myself (including my hair!) during this past year that I look back  in amazement.  As I'm about 2-3 inches away from being fully natural (just did a semi cut yesterday!)...I can tell you that it truly is a journey..and one you will never forget...it's like I'm an entirely different person.  Even my diet has changed!

Good luck in your journey Ladies!


----------



## PDub (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm SUPPOSED to stretch to 26 weeks.  I'll be 17 weeks on Tuesday and I really want to relax NOW!!  My issue is styling.  For some reason, it's too puffy for a smooth bun now.  Even with the scarf method.  So my styling options are braid or twist outs.  And I'm not feeling either one of those styles right now!!

The relaxer box (Phyto II) is out on the counter right now!!  I'm going to try to resist but I don't know!!!  The only thing that's stopping me from doing it this very minute is that I'm sleepy and need a nap!!!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 24, 2010)

PDub said:


> I'm SUPPOSED to stretch to 26 weeks.  I'll be 17 weeks on Tuesday and I really want to relax NOW!!  My issue is styling.  For some reason, it's too puffy for a smooth bun now.  Even with the scarf method.  So my styling options are braid or twist outs.  And I'm not feeling either one of those styles right now!!
> 
> The relaxer box (Phyto II) is out on the counter right now!!  I'm going to try to resist but I don't know!!!  The only thing that's stopping me from doing it this very minute is that I'm sleepy and need a nap!!!



If you really want to relax, then by all means I'm definitely not one to try and stop you, lol. But, Have you tried HV's whipped Jelly?  It's great for smoothing w/ the scarf method.  I've incorporated it into my reggie this time around and love it.  I started using it consistently a few weeks ago.


----------



## PDub (Apr 24, 2010)

~NanCeBoTwin~ said:


> If you really want to relax, then by all means I'm definitely not one to try and stop you, lol. But, Have you tried HV's whipped Jelly? It's great for smoothing w/ the scarf method. I've incorporated it into my reggie this time around and love it. I started using it consistently a few weeks ago.


 
Thanks for the encouragement!!  I'm going to hold off for now.  I just feel so limited as to what to do with my hair at this point.  I'm going to corn row it and do a braid out (because that's the easiest thing to do right now).  

I know alot of people do box/individual braids, wear wigs or weave it up for long stretches but I do want to do any of those things.  So that's why I'm frustrated.  I hope I can last 9 more weeks.  I'm sure the progress will be awesome!!!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm cutting my stretch short ladies.  This is my 20th week and I'll be relaxing on Sat at 8:30 am...I'm so excited, I'll be back on Sat to show progress pics.


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 28, 2010)

~NanCeBoTwin~ said:


> I'm cutting my stretch short ladies. This is my 20th week and I'll be relaxing on Sat at 8:30 am...I'm so excited, I'll be back on Sat to show progress pics.


 
And we will be waiting


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2010)

~NanCeBoTwin~ said:


> I'm cutting my stretch short ladies. This is my 20th week and I'll be relaxing on Sat at 8:30 am...I'm so excited, I'll be back on Sat to show progress pics.


 


beans4reezy said:


> And we will be waiting


 
I second that, hurry back with pics NCBT.


----------



## PDub (May 6, 2010)

I can't believe I'm 18 weeks post!!!  So I guess I'll be able to make it to 26 weeks after all.  I'm really hoping for a thicker head of hair.

Thanks for all your support and encouragement ladies!!!


----------



## TiffTaff (Jun 9, 2010)

Okay so my last relaxer was in the begining of March 2010, and I was thinking of holding off on relaxing through the summer... I am falling in love with my newgrowth more and more with every passing day! So much so, I actually thought about no more relaxers period- BUT the hot humid weather that's about to set in here in MI. will dictate all of that! lol 

My newgrowth has been acting suprisingly well lately and I have no desire to relax anytime soon. If it keeps acting like this I will continue without relaxer indefinitely~ until need, haha. Well here goes...


----------



## lilwomen20010 (Jun 9, 2010)

@Tifftaff
Looking good (O: I feel the same way you do...we shall see..

Good luck to you..


----------



## TiffTaff (Jun 9, 2010)

lilwomen20010 said:


> @Tifftaff
> Looking good (O: I feel the same way you do...we shall see..
> 
> Good luck to you..


 

Thanks lilwomen20010! Good luck to you also! Here we go...


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 9, 2010)

Haven't posted here in a while. A little over 11 months post. Will chop next month at 1 year post.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jun 9, 2010)

I'll be part of the challenge, even though I don't know if I can make it 24 weeks (6 months). I normally relax every 12 weeks and this Saurday I'll be 16 weeks post. I was trying to stretch for 20 weeks. Once I make it to 20 weeks (_if_ I make it to 20 weeks *crosses fingers*), I'll evaluate my hair and see if I can stretch for 1 more month....we'll see! 

I'm hoping by the end of my stretch all of the layers in my hair will be at SL so I can cut to SL and have a full, thick head of hair with blunt ends.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 9, 2010)

One of my favorite threads! Currently 65 weeks into my stretch. Not sure when I will relax again, but I have a baby on the way and I wanted to keep my hair braided up because I will be way too busy to care about hair.


----------



## Missi (Jun 9, 2010)

What would happen if I didn't wash my hair over the course of 4 wknds. Will I notice 1/2 inch of new growth. Will applying moist. & sealing w/o washing cause damage? I wanna bun for 4 wks w/o having to straighten my hair once a wk.

ETA. can I join...I'll be 6 months come Sept 25


----------



## TiffTaff (Jun 9, 2010)

ShyIntellect said:


> I'll be part of the challenge, even though I don't know if I can make it 24 weeks (6 months). I normally relax every 12 weeks and this Saurday I'll be 16 weeks post. I was trying to stretch for 20 weeks. Once I make it to 20 weeks (_if_ I make it to 20 weeks *crosses fingers*), I'll evaluate my hair and see if I can stretch for 1 more month....we'll see!
> 
> I'm hoping by the end of my stretch all of the layers in my hair will be at SL so I can cut to SL and have a full, thick head of hair with blunt ends.


 

Your soo close! You can do it!


----------



## TiffTaff (Jun 9, 2010)

Missi said:


> What would happen if I didn't wash my hair over the course of 4 wknds. Will I notice 1/2 inch of new growth. Will applying moist. & sealing w/o washing cause damage? I wanna bun for 4 wks w/o having to straighten my hair once a wk.
> 
> ETA. can I join...I'll be 6 months come Sept 25


 
I for about 1 month without washing my hair and I was fine... actually I think the more I don't touch my hair the more it just grows freely... but I like to wear my hair down so I have to take care of it now.




beans4reezy said:


> One of my favorite threads! Currently 65 weeks into my stretch. Not sure when I will relax again, but I have a baby on the way and I wanted to keep my hair braided up because I will be way too busy to care about hair.


 

Congratulations on the baby bundle of joy!


----------



## 4evershika (Jun 9, 2010)

Congrats beans4reezy!!

I'll be 17 weeks post tomorrow and I'm trying to stretch to 24 weeks... I'm starting to get the relaxer itch tho b/c I wanna try so many new hairstyles... but my hair only accepts buns, half-wigs, and twist outs at the point.


----------



## nymane (Jun 9, 2010)

Checking in at 16 weeks post...going for 5 more


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jun 10, 2010)

I havent been in here in a long time.  I am checking in at 37 weeks (this Sat).  I wont relax until my b-day (27 Nov) at the very earliest.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jun 15, 2010)

I'll be 17 weeks post this Saturday and I was trying to go for 20 weeks, but my hair is starting to break more than I'd like to see at the line of demarcation, so I more than likely will be relaxing this Saturday. I keep my NG moist, I did a medium protein treatment week before last and last week I did a reconstructor treatment and I'm still seeing more breakage/shedding than I'd like. I was going to do a cassia treatment this weekend and flat iron my hair for Father's Day, but I'm really leaning to relaxing.


----------



## PDub (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm 24 weeks post today! Yay me!! Two more weeks and this stretch is OVER! If I see a significant difference, I'll continue to relax every 26 weeks. If not, 16 is my limit. Style wise, this has been very challenging. But my new growth has behaved very well. No issues there.


----------



## LushLox (Jun 15, 2010)

I just completed a six month stretch, it was quite challenging towards the end so I won't be relaxing at such long intervals from now on; I'll be going back to relaxing every quarter.


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 15, 2010)

i self relaxed last week at 7 months post. i probably would've gone longer if it wasn't for the humidity from this 90 degree heat.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 15, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I just completed a six month stretch, it was quite challenging towards the end so I won't be relaxing at such long intervals from now on; I'll be going back to relaxing every quarter.


 
Your hair is looking great Cream Tee!!! Nice progress!!!!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 15, 2010)

PDub said:


> I'm 24 weeks post today! Yay me!! Two more weeks and this stretch is OVER! *If I see a significant difference, I'll continue to relax every 26 weeks. If not, 16 is my limit.* Style wise, this has been very challenging. But my new growth has behaved very well. No issues there.


 
Please, be sure to keep us updated!


----------



## LushLox (Jun 15, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> Your hair is looking great Cream Tee!!! Nice progress!!!!!



Thanks very much. When are you going to be relaxing - you've been stretching forever!!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jun 15, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I just completed a six month stretch, it was quite challenging towards the end so I won't be relaxing at such long intervals from now on; I'll be going back to relaxing every quarter.


 
Your hair looks gorgeous, looks like you gained and retained quite a bit. What were some of the challenges you encountered towards the end of your stretch?

Ugh, you ladies are making me want to continue so I at least make 5 months, I just don't want to suffer a lot of breakage in the process.


----------



## PDub (Jun 15, 2010)

I will. I'm both scared and excited!  I hope that I've gained some length. I would like to be at my goal of APL by the end of the year. I guess we'll see!





beans4reezy said:


> Please, be sure to keep us updated!


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jun 15, 2010)

Checking in @ 42 weeks post-texlax touch-up


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 15, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Thanks very much. *When are you going to be relaxing - you've been stretching forever!!*


 
I know, right???? My baby is due in two weeks, so right now, it's looking like it wont be until late August or September.


----------



## LushLox (Jun 15, 2010)

ShyIntellect said:


> Your hair looks gorgeous, looks like you gained and retained quite a bit. What were some of the challenges you encountered towards the end of your stretch?
> 
> Ugh, you ladies are making me want to continue so I at least make 5 months, I just don't want to suffer a lot of breakage in the process.



Thanks  Towards the end the shedding was difficult to deal with and styling was hard. I didn't use any weaves or braids so the last 8 weeks or so I've just looked like a nun because I always just pulled the hair back in quite a severe bun. This was the only way I could keep my hair looking neat and not too much like a mad person! 



beans4reezy said:


> I know, right???? My baby is due in two weeks, so right now, it's looking like it wont be until late August or September.



Ohhh I didn't know you were pregnant, congratulations on your new bundle of joy!


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jun 15, 2010)

My last relaxer was over 9 months ago. I'm sort of transitioning to natural, well at least I'm saying that, but I'm still quite open to changing my mind to relax later if that's what feels right. Has anyone ever been indecisive like this?


----------



## blueberryd (Jun 20, 2010)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> My last relaxer was over 9 months ago. I'm sort of transitioning to natural, well at least I'm saying that, but I'm still quite open to changing my mind to relax later if that's what feels right. _*Has anyone ever been indecisive like this?*_



OMG...YES!!! My last relaxer was May 09--like 13 months ago!  I called myself 'transitioning'--but i'm bout to transition my butt to a relaxer!  lol.  But seriously, i've gotten a handle on my hair for the most part--but styling is just sooo not working.  I can't wear my hair curly b/c of the straight ends and I can't get this bad boy straight with a 450 degree FHI--AND then i can't keep it straight--even with sabino...once i walk outside--POOF!. it just never seems to hang right...

not sure what i'm gonna do--either BC or texlax   What r u leaning toward?

here's a pic of my hair flat ironed w/ sabino moisture block--i was @ a friend's cookout for like 20 mins...u can def see a difference in the relaxed ends and puffy 'new growth'...


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jun 20, 2010)

blueberryd said:


> OMG...YES!!! My last relaxer was May 09--like 13 months ago!  I called myself 'transitioning'--but i'm bout to transition my butt to a relaxer!  lol.  But seriously, i've gotten a handle on my hair for the most part--but styling is just sooo not working.  I can't wear my hair curly b/c of the straight ends and I can't get this bad boy straight with a 450 degree FHI--AND then i can't keep it straight--even with sabino...once i walk outside--POOF!. it just never seems to hang right...
> 
> not sure what i'm gonna do--either BC or texlax   What r u leaning toward?
> 
> here's a pic of my hair flat ironed w/ sabino moisture block--i was @ a friend's cookout for like 20 mins...u can def see a difference in the relaxed ends and puffy 'new growth'...



I'm really not sure. I mean, I would love a massive afro, but I am a little put off by how long it will take to grow it, like, massive. But then, I also wouldn't mind having silky long relaxed hair like many of the women on this board. I think I'm leaning more to going natural though, because I know I could just flat iron through my transition and after my BC for the straight look, and I can also be wearing braids and weaves and wigs too when it gets too much. It'd also be a great change, after too many years of relaxing. Also, the process of relaxing and then growing out the new growth and having the two textures can be pretty irritating, I must say. I think going natural does sound more appealing at the moment than relaxing again, so I will just stick to this transition and see how things do .

Your hair looks lovely by the way, I'm hoping for that length one day


----------



## DivaMommy (Jun 20, 2010)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> My last relaxer was over 9 months ago. I'm sort of transitioning to natural, well at least I'm saying that, but I'm still quite open to changing my mind to relax later if that's what feels right. Has anyone ever been indecisive like this?


 
I'm there now. I have yet to decide if this is going to be a long stretch or a transition. I'm very tired of relaxers, and my hair has thinned as well. I'm just playing it by ear. Its hot right now, so its easy to stretch for me b/c I'm able to co-wash every other day with no problem.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jun 20, 2010)

You know what? I've just looked at Longhairdon'tcare on youtube, and she's really inspiring me to go natural. He hair is so wonderful and long, and she wears it straight often as well, which makes me think, we bother with relaxers at all anymore? Yeah, I really think I'm just gonna go for this, it'll be a good change for me, and probably healthier too in the long run.


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 20, 2010)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> You know what? I've just looked at Longhairdon'tcare on youtube, and she's really inspiring me to go natural. He hair is so wonderful and long, and she wears it straight often as well, which makes me think, we bother with relaxers at all anymore? Yeah, I really think I'm just gonna go for this, it'll be a good change for me, and probably healthier too in the long run.



Congrats on the decision.  Her hair is beautiful


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jun 21, 2010)

sylver2 said:


> Congrats on the decision.  Her hair is beautiful



Thanks . I absolutely love your hair too, so luscious


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jun 21, 2010)

sylver2 said:


> i self relaxed last week at 7 months post. i probably would've gone longer if it wasn't for the humidity from this 90 degree heat.




So...  When are you going to let us see your hair again?  You know it's criminal to hide that lusciousness from us!!!!


----------



## sharifeh (Jun 21, 2010)

I know sylver 
We want to see pics! Its been too long!


----------



## TiffTaff (Jun 24, 2010)

blueberryd said:


> OMG...YES!!! My last relaxer was May 09--like 13 months ago! I called myself 'transitioning'--but i'm bout to transition my butt to a relaxer! lol. But seriously, i've gotten a handle on my hair for the most part--but styling is just sooo not working. I can't wear my hair curly b/c of the straight ends and I can't get this bad boy straight with a 450 degree FHI--AND then i can't keep it straight--even with sabino...once i walk outside--POOF!. it just never seems to hang right...
> 
> not sure what i'm gonna do--either BC or texlax  What r u leaning toward?
> 
> here's a pic of my hair flat ironed w/ sabino moisture block--i was @ a friend's cookout for like 20 mins...u can def see a difference in the relaxed ends and puffy 'new growth'...


 

Yeah but it still looks good!


----------



## TiffTaff (Jun 24, 2010)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> You know what? I've just looked at Longhairdon'tcare on youtube, and she's really inspiring me to go natural. He hair is so wonderful and long, and she wears it straight often as well, which makes me think, we bother with relaxers at all anymore? Yeah, I really think I'm just gonna go for this, it'll be a good change for me, and probably healthier too in the long run.


 

I feel ya~ her hair is gorgeous, and I to am falling in love with my hair... even in this high heat humidity I have absolutely no desire to relax. I think I have finally tamed my hair! & who knew all it needed was the right kinda of oil. My hair loves oil!!! & as long as I continue to feed it - it acts RIGHT!


----------



## Ladybelle (Jun 24, 2010)

I never officially joined this challenge, but I wanted to come in a say I'm ending a 10 month stretch tomorrow (didn't want to relax during pregnancy) and it is the best thing I've ever done for my hair (aside from not relaxing), my hair hasn't been this long since middle school.  I plan on only relaxing twice a year from now on.


----------



## TiffTaff (Jun 24, 2010)

That's great! I did the same thing when I was prego with my youngest son, he's 8yrs old. 

Congratulations on your new bundle of joy!


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 25, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> I know sylver
> We want to see pics! Its been too long!





HappilyLiberal said:


> So...  When are you going to let us see your hair again?  You know it's criminal to hide that lusciousness from us!!!!



lol..soooon.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jun 25, 2010)

Welp, I'll be 18 weeks this Saturday, so I'm still hanging in there. Def won't make it to 24 weeks, but I know I'll make it to 20.


----------



## halee_J (Jun 25, 2010)

I just wanted peep in and say that you ladies are _such_ an inspiration. Especially Aggie and Beans4Breezy and of course Sylver2 herself!.Y'all make a year seem like cake   I'm kinda doing this from the sidelines. Don't want to join yet _another_ challenge and then flake   I'm sort of playing a game with myself right now;just how long can I go?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 25, 2010)

I just recently relaxed and have decided to start off with 3 month stretches until my hair gets longer. I hope to be able to do longer stretches in the future. My first goal is to relearn how to roller set my hair.


----------



## PDub (Jun 25, 2010)

Well I just finished my first (and last!) long term stretch!  I relaxed at 25 weeks and had very little growth.  Here are some things I learned:
-Don't attempt to self relax alone (enlist a friend for help)
-I learned my growth rate (slowwwwww!)
-I won't make APL by December 2010

I'll be stretching 16 weeks max going forward.  I'm sure I'll reach APL someday!!!

Here are some photos:

Pic 1 -Feb 2009 (Starting Length)
Pic 2 - December 2009
Pic 3 - June 2010


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jul 10, 2010)

Well, today will make 20 weeks post for me so I made it!! 5 month stretch. Texlaxing in a bit and I can*not* wait


----------



## TiffTaff (Jul 10, 2010)

ShyIntellect said:


> Well, today will make 20 weeks post for me so I made it!! 5 month stretch. Texlaxing in a bit and I can*not* wait




Congratulations on reaching your hair goals! Don't forget to post pics


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 10, 2010)

Still hanging in there. I haven't relaxed since March 2009; I probably wont relax again until December of this year.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm still here, 30 weeks and counting.... anybody else still down? I could use some company


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 12, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> Still hanging in there. I haven't relaxed since March 2009; I probably wont relax again until December of this year.


 
Hi Ladies- I finally relaxed at 73 weeks post!! 

Stretching isn't for everyone; but it is for me. My next stretch has already started. I intend on going for another year. I figure, three more yearly stretches and my hair will be right about where I want it (MBL or over). I am a junkie for stretching and I am darn proud of it.  

Just to put things into perspective, this is where I was before my long stretch:

*FRIED, DAMAGED, THIN, LIFELESS HAIR...*








This is me, last Satruday, fresh out of the salon:

*HEALTHY, SUPPLE, NOURISHED:*


----------



## sharifeh (Aug 12, 2010)

Your hair looks great beans! Please share your techniques for stretching without going nuts!


----------



## halee_J (Aug 12, 2010)

OMG beans4breezy your hair looks so lush and vibrant! Definitely motivation for me  5 months to go I can make it.


----------



## sylver2 (Aug 12, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> Hi Ladies- I finally relaxed at 73 weeks post!!
> 
> Stretching isn't for everyone; but it is for me. My next stretch has already started. I intend on going at least another 20 weeks, but knowing me, I will go longer. I am a junkie for stretching and I am darn proud of it.
> 
> ...



WoW!!! awesome.  u should make a brand new thread with these comparisons.  Love it!!!!!


----------



## ellehair (Aug 12, 2010)

oh  my @ Beans! what beautiful progress!!


----------



## che1219 (Aug 12, 2010)

Great progress, your hair looks so much healthier.


----------



## ojemba (Aug 12, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> Hi Ladies- I finally relaxed at 73 weeks post!!
> 
> Stretching isn't for everyone; but it is for me. My next stretch has already started. I intend on going at least another 20 weeks, but knowing me, I will go longer. I am a junkie for stretching and I am darn proud of it.
> 
> ...


 your hair is beautiful. congrats on the great progress. Keep it up!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 12, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> Your hair looks great beans! Please share your techniques for stretching without going nuts!


 
*From weeks 1 to 16* (when it is easier to manipulate my hair) 
CoWash/DC weekly (I mix a protien conditioner with a moisturizing one)
Moisturize/Oil daily
Roller Set pin ups or buns during the week

*From Weeks 16 and Beyond* (when new growth starts to get bucky)
This is when I use no manipulation hair styles. Braids, Twists, Wigs..etc
Moisturize daily with a braid spray 
Wash/Condition Bi-Weekly 



halee_J said:


> OMG beans4breezy your hair looks so lush and vibrant! Definitely motivation for me  5 months to go I can make it.


You can! The pay off will be huge! 



sylver2 said:


> WoW!!! awesome. u should make a brand new thread with these comparisons. Love it!!!!!


Thank you Sylver2! I know you hear this a trillion times a day, but you really are my inspiration:notworthy, so to get this post from you means the world to me! Thanx! 

I'm shy though- so I wont be making my own thread. 



ellehair said:


> oh my @ Beans! what beautiful progress!!


 
Thank you ladies for the great comments!!


----------



## taz007 (Aug 12, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> This is me, last Satruday, fresh out of the salon:
> 
> *HEALTHY, SUPPLE, NOURISHED:*


OMGoodness!!!  My expression is the same as the girl's sitting in the back! 

Your hair is super, awesomely, FABULOUS!  Wow!

I am absolutely floored 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Missi (Aug 12, 2010)

ladies what are you doing w/ ur ends after a co-wash...i normally put them in rollers but sometimes they aren't dry in the morning...then my ends in my banana clip look all fuzzy and ugly.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 12, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> Hi Ladies- I finally relaxed at 73 weeks post!!
> 
> Stretching isn't for everyone; but it is for me. My next stretch has already started. I intend on going for another year. I figure, three more yearly stretches and my hair will be right about where I want it (MBL or over). I am a junkie for stretching and I am darn proud of it.
> 
> ...


 
OOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhhh! I am in awe beans. You have made stunning progress and I am so proud of you nad can't wait to see where you'll be in another year or two.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 12, 2010)

I am only over 80 weeks post my last relaxer. I am intending to relax/texlax again in 2011 or 2012. I am not entirely sure which yet.


----------



## tenderheaded (Aug 12, 2010)

I just wanted to congratulate the success stretchers! If your hair cooperates, the payoff is huge! My longest stretch was 40 weeks, and I know it's something I can do again - I just get that itch  to relax when a trip or special event comes up!


----------



## smwrigh3 (Aug 13, 2010)

soooo  I am 53 weeks today I am going to keep going... 

y fix whats not broken


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 13, 2010)

sm...  please come back and post how you are stretching for that long.  I was planning a 26 week stretch.  but after looking at beans results after 73 weeks...  I am going to keep on trucking.


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 13, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> *From weeks 1 to 16* (when it is easier to manipulate my hair)
> CoWash/DC weekly (*I mix a protien conditioner with a moisturizing one*)
> Moisturize/Oil daily
> Roller Set pin ups or buns during the week



which protein and moisturizing conditioners did you mix?


----------



## halee_J (Aug 13, 2010)

I keep coming in here to look your hair, beans4breezy...wow.


----------



## MrsIQ (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm in!  I plan to stretch until Christmas. Not sure how long that will be but I am keeping count with the ticker in my siggy.  Wish me luck!


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 13, 2010)

taz007 said:


> OMGoodness!!! My expression is the same as the girl's sitting in the back!


 
It's funny you should mention her Taz. That's my little cousin. When she saw my hair, she says to me, *"Sabine, didn't your hair used to be short?"* I almost picked her up and kissed her! 



HappilyLiberal said:


> I was planning a 26 week stretch. but after looking at beans results after 73 weeks... I am going to keep on trucking.


 
You can do it!!  



TopShelf said:


> which protein and moisturizing conditioners did you mix?


 
WEN Conditioner OR WEN Moisture Intense Masque (fig/sweet almond) with either ORS Hair Mayonaise or Aphogee 2 Min Keratin Recon.


----------



## SelfStyled (Aug 14, 2010)

OMG Beans - I nearly just spit my coffee out, lol. Amazing girl- that stretch PAID off. Your hair looks so swangalicious. Go head girl.


----------



## steffiejoe (Aug 14, 2010)

halee_J said:


> I keep coming in here to look your hair, beans4breezy...wow.




Me to!!
Thats some amazing progress beans!


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 22, 2010)

halee_J said:


> I keep coming in here to look your hair, beans4breezy...wow.





steffiejoe said:


> Me to!!
> Thats some amazing progress beans!



I know... me too.  

This is one of the few times I can't concentrate on the length because I am too busy       over the thickness and health of the hair.


----------



## taz007 (Aug 24, 2010)

Beans4reezy, I had to come back and take another peek at your beautiful hair!  Just gorgeous!

ETA:  You need to post this and your reggie in the main section.  It will help a lot of people.


----------



## Charz (Aug 24, 2010)

_*Dashes into thread*_

Sylver2 makes me wanna get a relaxer  

_*Dashes outta thread*_


----------



## ojemba (Sep 2, 2010)

Im only 9 weeks post but I did a 22 weeks stretch with weaves from Feb - June. I'm really thinking about going until April 2011 with braids/weaves as my ps. 

How is everyone holding out with there long stretches? 

I can use some pointers.

Thank in advance ya'll


----------



## Aggie (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah beans, I want my hair to be just like yours when I grow up. 

Updating: I am exactly 84 weeks post today which means I have 20 more weeks to go to get me to 2 years post. I am slowly getting there.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Sep 2, 2010)

Aww you guys are such inspirations. I'm currently 6 weeks post. I plan on relaxing at 21 weeks post the earliest. I even want to keep stretching well into next year. We will see.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Sep 2, 2010)

I honestly can't remember the last time I put a relaxer in my hair and I'm texlaxed......sigh...


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Sep 2, 2010)

I did it for 6 months w/o any problems and now that I found out that my Mini Glide is my NGs new best friend, Im am sure I can make a year.

My last relaxer was on April 25th.


----------



## LABETT (Sep 2, 2010)

I am 5 months post relaxer and the longest stretch for me ever. Im proud. 
I never thought I could stretch this long and I love it,I plan to relax the first of October.


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 6, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Yeah beans, I want my hair to be just like yours when I grow up.


 
The support in this thread has been amazing. Simply amazing. Once again- thank you girls!! 

Well, I am about 4 weeks post relaxer. I do not intend on relaxing until next August. Here we go- another fun ride! We can do it ladies!


----------



## afrochique (Sep 6, 2010)

To Beans:
Before I became a paying member, I would always lurk and read about your stretch. (No, I am not a stalker)  It has surely paid off. I stretched for 6 months from Dec 09 to June 10 and made it to full shoulder length from neck length. Currently 2.5 mths post trying to go till Dec (hopefully APL).
You are a stretching inspiration. Keep it up.


----------



## lane (Sep 6, 2010)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> I did it for 6 months w/o any problems and now that I found out that my Mini Glide is my NGs new best friend, Im am sure I can make a year.
> 
> My last relaxer was on April 25th.


 
SF, 

You just use the mini glide for your new growth? You don't take it down the length of your hair? Thank you in advance. I'm considering a long stretch and I'm trying to get prepared... Thanks in advance.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Sep 6, 2010)

lane said:


> SF,
> 
> You just use the mini glide for your new growth? You don't take it down the length of your hair? Thank you in advance. I'm considering a long stretch and I'm trying to get prepared... Thanks in advance.


I blow dried it first with some Fantasia Frizz Buster in six small sections one at a time. I tried my best to do the roots too. Then I went back and did the roots with the MG one section at a time to make it easier to wade thru. The dryer and the Frizz Buster really straitened my hair out NICELY! I was shocked, to be honest.


----------



## Zawaj (Sep 6, 2010)

I think I'm about 5 months post. I think I'll go 2 more months and then relax. My stretch prior to this one was 5 month. My new growth is extra strong right now  so I'll be PS for the remainder of my stretch. I'm having my mom braid it for me when she flies in !


----------



## esi.adokowa (Sep 6, 2010)

I'll be 5 months post on september 17th.
This time I want to stretch until either my birthday (November 11th) or Christmastime.
I'm using crochet braids for the first time, we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2010)

84.5 weeks post and counting. I need to get these old extension braids in about 2 weeks or so out and redo them in about 4 weeks.


----------



## halee_J (Sep 7, 2010)

33 weeks post now, still kickin'. I definitely feel like I can make it to a year, maybe longer


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 8, 2010)

afrochique said:


> To Beans:
> Before I became a paying member, I would always lurk and read about your stretch. (No, I am not a stalker)  It has surely paid off. I stretched for 6 months from Dec 09 to June 10 and made it to full shoulder length from neck length. Currently 2.5 mths post trying to go till Dec (hopefully APL).
> You are a stretching inspiration. Keep it up.



Thank you for your support Afrochique! And you WILL make it to December- it is right around the corner!   Make sure to come back here and update us.


----------



## sylver2 (Sep 9, 2010)

my stretches have been the best thing ever for my hair.  i swear tht damage in 04-05 tht started me stetching was meant to be..lol


----------



## janeemat (Sep 9, 2010)

Aggie said:


> 84.5 weeks post and counting. I need to get these old extension braids in about 2 weeks or so out and redo them in about 4 weeks.



Hi Aggie!  I thought you bc!  Why are you in this thread???


----------



## ojemba (Sep 9, 2010)

halee_J said:


> 33 weeks post now, still kickin'. I definitely feel like I can make it to a year, maybe longer


 
That's great your stretch is going good. Do you mind me asking what do you think is helping with reducing breakage/shedding?


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 11, 2010)

sylver2 said:


> my stretches have been the best thing ever for my hair.  i swear tht damage in 04-05 tht started me stetching was meant to be..lol


 
Was 4/05 also when you started growing out your hair as well Sylver2?


----------



## halee_J (Sep 11, 2010)

ojemba said:


> That's great your stretch is going good. Do you mind me asking what do you think is helping with reducing breakage/shedding?



*1. Keeping the relaxed hair strong:*

Mild-med protein treatment on the relaxed hair every wash, stonger protein ~every 6-8 wks

*2. Mosture moisture moisture*:

1-2x a week moisturizing DCs, with lots of slip to make detangling easy, and using a good moistrizing leave-in that helps keep the new groth soft like S-curl.

*3. Ceramides* 

Keep my ng soft and my hair on a whole silkier and more elastic = less tangles and breakage

*4. keeping my hair "up" *

Protects my ends and prevents tangles.

*5. Detangling gently* only on hair that is 'wet' with conditioner, or freshly moisturized.

As for shedding, once my scalp clean I don't shed. So washing 2x/week and not putting anything directly on my scalp works. If shampoo is too harsh for you co-washing is another option. Garlic treatments are also good.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 11, 2010)

I am ending my stretch tomorrow. I will be officially 85 weeks and 3 days post and I KNOW that relaxed hair is what I can manage with absolute ease. I yank out so much of my hair after every henna treatment and I feel like I'm losing progress rather than gaining it. I have given it a fair shot and now that the ride has run it's course, relaxer, sweet relaxer, I have missed you so much, especially today.

I have so much respect for naturals now that I have tried it but I can't any longer. I cannot afford to lose all those tiny pieces of hair all over the place from detangling anymore. I think that almost 20 months post is more than enough. 

By the way, I do not plan to stretch my relaxers any longer than 12-14 weeks moving forward. I just want to make sure that I have at least an inch of new growth to relax before I do. That is enough for me to handle on my own with ease and not have to go to a stylist. 

Ladies thank you so much for having me in this challenge but I don't think I will be needing it anymore especially since 12-14 weeks is not really considered long-term stretching for me. I just want normal for me now, lol.


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 11, 2010)

^^You are such a source of strength in this thread. We will be so sad to see you go.  Make sure you come in from time to time and offer us some pointers!


----------



## halee_J (Sep 12, 2010)

Aggie, I'll miss your posts in here they are so motivating and helpful. You gotta do what works for you though


----------



## ojemba (Sep 12, 2010)

Aggie said:


> I am ending my stretch tomorrow. I will be officially 85 weeks and 3 days post and I KNOW that relaxed hair is what I can manage with absolute ease. I yank out so much of my hair after every henna treatment and I feel like I'm losing progress rather than gaining it. I have given it a fair shot and now that the ride has run it's course, relaxer, sweet relaxer, I have missed you so much, especially today.
> 
> I have so much respect for naturals now that I have tried it but I can't any longer. I cannot afford to lose all those tiny pieces of hair all over the place from detangling anymore. I think that almost 20 months post is more than enough.
> 
> ...


 
Congrats on your stretch, do you know why you lost hair during your henna treatment? I taught they were suppose to make the hair stronger.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 12, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> ^^You are such a source of strength in this thread. We will be so sad to see you go. Make sure you come in from time to time and offer us some pointers!


Thanks hun. I will try to come in once in a while to see how my girls are doing.



halee_J said:


> Aggie, I'll miss your posts in here they are so motivating and helpful. You gotta do what works for you though


Thanks for your support halee.



ojemba said:


> Congrats on your stretch, do you know why you lost hair during your henna treatment? I taught they were suppose to make the hair stronger.


No it was not the henna that made me lose the hair. It was the extremely tight coils combined with my impatience to detangle them. I need quick actions and detangling tightly coiled hair is not quick for me. It is exhorbitantly time-consuming. I don't care for a lot of heat on my hair so that was not an option for me. A relaxer 3-4 times a year is good enough for me to handle with some measure of ease.

I am actually considering keeping it texlaxed instead of fully relaxed. I hope to straighten it about 90%. Very loose curls would be awesome.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Sep 12, 2010)

Didn't realize people were doing their updates in here! Beens, your hair is so purty!

Quick question though...how about correctives? My hair is 3c with a relaxer in it right now. I only use Affirm, and right now, changing relaxers isn't an option. But how do correctives work? I really need one done for the whole head. Is it going to be like applying a virgin perm to the whole head? 

Off to read the rest of the thread!!


----------



## ojemba (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi ladies,

my ultimate stretch goal for this stretch is 10 months but I have a midstretch limit which is 28 weeks. I'm currently 11 weeks and would love to have a buddy to tag along with on this journey.

I'm relaxed, 4b/c hair. 

Will you be my buddy?


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Sep 12, 2010)

ojemba said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> my ultimate stretch goal for this stretch is 10 months but I have a midstretch limit which is 28 weeks. I'm currently 11 weeks and would love to have a buddy to tag along with on this journey.
> 
> ...



I'll be your buddy... I am currently 12 weeks post. My short term goal is 26 weeks (December 2010).  I really want to go until December 2011, but I am planning to take a look at my hair at 26 weeks to see if things are OK before I commit to the additional year.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 12, 2010)

Correctives are done when your first relaxer turned out under-processed or maybe you used a no-lye relaxer for your last relaxer and yu want to change it. For example, if you were under-processed from the last relaxer and you want to correct it, you would put the relaxer on the new growth first for say half the time of the relaxer and about 5 minutes or so before removing the relaxer, you would pull it all the way through your hair to the end to straighten out the ends that were under-processed. 

The same applies to if you want to change from no-lye relaxers to lye relaxers and vice versa. Just be very careful to give your hair a good protein treatment before attempting either corrective to strengthen the hair and prepare it for the shock of what's to come. 




Curlybeauty said:


> Didn't realize people were doing their updates in here! Beens, your hair is so purty!
> 
> Quick question though...how about correctives? My hair is 3c with a relaxer in it right now. I only use Affirm, and right now, changing relaxers isn't an option. But how do correctives work? I really need one done for the whole head. Is it going to be like applying a virgin perm to the whole head?
> 
> Off to read the rest of the thread!!


----------



## Missi (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok...so I'm a few days past my 6 month stretch. Yay I can't believe I did it. I always stretched for 12 weeks for years. Now my only issue is,* how do I relax my hair now*? Should I straighten it first...should I do a rollerset and not straighten my roots so I know my new growth.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Sep 20, 2010)

13 weeks post + long hot bath without wrapping hair up =   

Seriously!!!  I usually rollerset my hair which straightens out about 3/4ths of my new growth.  That steam took it all back.  I HAD to rollerset my dry hair last night to have any shot of slicking it into a bun today.


----------



## afrochique (Sep 20, 2010)

I too need a stretching buddy!!!!??? Currently 13 wks post and trying to go 26 wks minimum. This is a beautiful thread.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Sep 20, 2010)

afrochique said:


> I too need a stretching buddy!!!!??? Currently 13 wks post and trying to go 26 wks minimum. This is a beautiful thread.


 

You can join me and Ojemba.  It looks like we are at the same point in our stretch.  The past Friday marked 13 weeks for me.


----------



## ojemba (Sep 20, 2010)

HappilyLiberal said:


> You can join me and Ojemba.  It looks like we are at the same point in our stretch.  The past Friday marked 13 weeks for me.


 
Please do join us afrochique, I made 12 weeks this Saturday. My ultimate goal is 10 months even maybe a year, but I plan to re-evaluate at 28 weeks.


----------



## teacherjess (Sep 20, 2010)

I am in awe of you all who stretch for a year or more. Just this past Friday I ended a 6 month stretch (my first ever-- prior to that the longest I'd go was 14- 15 weeks) and it about took all my strength to do my hair those last few weeks. I gained a good amount of thickness and I retained pretty much all of what I grew, so I'm happy. I think I'll do 6 month stretches for the next 2- 3 years to see what kind of progress I can get. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## afrochique (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you Ojemba and Happily Liberal for being my stretching buddies!


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Sep 21, 2010)

ojemba said:


> Please do join us afrochique, I made 12 weeks this Saturday. My ultimate goal is 10 months even maybe a year, but I plan to re-evaluate at 28 weeks.


 


afrochique said:


> Thank you Ojemba and Happily Liberal for being my stretching buddies!



Yeah afrochique...  who knows...  you might want to take the plunge and go longer.  My goal is really 18 months but I am taking it 6 months at a time.  December will be my 26 weeks (six months) check-in.  If I am not losing any hair to breakage, I will go longer.  Both of you might want to try the home grown steam treatment for your deep conditioners.  This has been working wonders for me as I stretch.  Also, dilute 2 oz of AVC in a 24 oz spray bottle and saturate your hair with it on wash day to make detangling a breeze.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice to see this thread was bumped. I'm about three months post--so half way along my usual stretching time. 

Beans, congrats on your progress...your hair looks great!


----------



## ojemba (Sep 21, 2010)

Let's go for it ladies, 

How do you do the home steamer? I've been looking at purchasing a steamer - it's on my christmas wish list. If I can do something at home for now that would be great. 

Thanks for the tip on the acv also. Do you aply this to your hair after you did your deep conditioner? 



HappilyLiberal said:


> Yeah afrochique...  who knows...  you might want to take the plunge and go longer.  My goal is really 18 months but I am taking it 6 months at a time.  December will be my 26 weeks (six months) check-in.  If I am not losing any hair to breakage, I will go longer.  Both of you might want to try the home grown steam treatment for your deep conditioners.  This has been working wonders for me as I stretch.  Also, dilute 2 oz of AVC in a 24 oz spray bottle and saturate your hair with it on wash day to make detangling a breeze.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Sep 21, 2010)

Ojemba...  here is the link to the thread that discusses how to do the steam treatment...

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/forum6/thread215663.html


----------



## halee_J (Sep 22, 2010)

.
Hey guys, I decided to relax my hair this past Saturday, after 35 weeks. The purpose of this stretch was to nurse my hair back after an overprocess and to correct my porosity issues. I achieved both. Also, I felt I had reached my limit of how much ng I could relax on my own, about 4". I texlaxed with Revlon realistic mild, I did it in halves.

I'm going to follow beans4breezy and post my results in here:

Dec 29, 2009. 1 day post relaxer: 






Sept 18, 2010. 1 day post relaxer(wet hair, just washed out o/n DC):



​

I am so glad I did this stretch, it helped my hair so much. Once I got the techniques down for managing the ng, it wasn't hard at all. So my next stretch starts now, back on the long term stretch train


----------



## ojemba (Sep 22, 2010)

Simply amazing!!! Congrats on your progress and best of wishes on your next stretch. Do you mind me asking, what ps did you use during your 35 weeks?



halee_J said:


> .
> Hey guys, I decided to relax my hair this past Saturday, after 35 weeks. The purpose of this stretch was to nurse my hair back after an overprocess and to correct my porosity issues. I achieved both. Also, I felt I had reached my limit of how much ng I could relax on my own, about 4". I texlaxed with Revlon realistic mild, I did it in halves.
> 
> I'm going to follow beans4breezy and post my results in here:
> ...


----------



## Aggie (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow halee_J, your hair sure grew a lot and still looks quite thick. You are on your way girlie.



halee_J said:


> .
> Hey guys, I decided to relax my hair this past Saturday, after 35 weeks. The purpose of this stretch was to nurse my hair back after an overprocess and to correct my porosity issues. I achieved both. Also, I felt I had reached my limit of how much ng I could relax on my own, about 4". I texlaxed with Revlon realistic mild, I did it in halves.
> 
> I'm going to follow beans4breezy and post my results in here:
> ...


----------



## halee_J (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you ojemba  in the beginning, it was mainly half wigs because it was too short to go into any kind of updo. Then when it got long enough it was buns, pinups and that hairzing style in my siggy.

Thanks Aggie :blush3: you are a big stretch-peration! (corny sorry )


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 23, 2010)

halee_J said:


> .
> Hey guys, I decided to relax my hair this past Saturday, after 35 weeks. The purpose of this stretch was to nurse my hair back after an overprocess and to correct my porosity issues. I achieved both. Also, I felt I had reached my limit of how much ng I could relax on my own, about 4". I texlaxed with Revlon realistic mild, I did it in halves.
> 
> I'm going to follow beans4breezy and post my results in here:
> ...


 
LOL. Doesn't feel like us stretchers are always on count down mode? Your results are *FANTASTIC*!! I'm tryna tell ya- if you can stretch- do. Works wonders for the condition of your hair.


----------



## halee_J (Sep 23, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> LOL. Doesn't feel like us stretchers are always on count down mode? Your results are *FANTASTIC*!! I'm tryna tell ya- if you can stretch- do. Works wonders for the condition of your hair.



Thank you Beans  It does feel like I'm on a countdown again. But it is so worth it  I can't wait to see where I am at the end of this next stretch.


----------



## Missi (Sep 24, 2010)

IDK if I joined the challenge but I relaxed last week @ 25 weeks post relaxer.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Sep 24, 2010)

:bouncegre  :creatures

Yay...  today is the 14 week mark of my planned 26+ week stretch.  As of today, I am officially at my longest stretch ever!!!

 :bouncegre  :creatures


----------



## Sistaslick (Sep 24, 2010)

Halee-- that was some great progress girl! WOW!!!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Sep 24, 2010)

11weeks into my 24 week Stretch..Almost Halfway there!


----------



## esi.adokowa (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm now twenty-three weeks post now. Thinking about getting a relaxer, but I think I'll wait till the beginning of November.


----------



## tenderheaded (Sep 26, 2010)

Halee - Awesome progress! You kept everything you grew, and it looks as if you're thick from root to tip!

Congrats!!!


----------



## ojemba (Oct 4, 2010)

14 Weeks and going strong, just got my hair braided in extension braids that should last me another 10 weeks which will put me on my 24 week.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 9, 2010)

SmartyPants said:


> RT...  are you sure the Aphogee 2-step didn't exacerbate the problem.  I ended my last stretch early after using the Aphogee 2-step because it actually made things worse.  I discovered with my last stretch that my hair can't take hard proteins.  With this stretch, I have been mixing one egg with two tablespoons of Castor Oil and using that weekly as my protein treatment (followed by a NTM DC of course).  I have virtually no shedding/breakage with this stretch.


Do you leave the protein treatment on for a particular length of time?

Aggie and beans4reezy, I'm not officially a part of this challenge but I read through all 72 pages -- whew! I've gotten some good advice here and in other threads but would love to ask you personally, what advice do you have for someone new to stretching. I'm 13 weeks post and dealt with some tangled unruly hair this past shampoo session. I think I know where I went wrong -- dry ng prior to shampooing and overdosing on aphogee 2 step. I admire both of your progress!


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Oct 9, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Do you leave the protein treatment on for a particular length of time?
> 
> Aggie and beans4reezy, I'm not officially a part of this challenge but I read through all 72 pages -- whew! I've gotten some good advice here and in other threads but would love to ask you personally, what advice do you have for someone new to stretching. I'm 13 weeks post and dealt with some tangled unruly hair this past shampoo session. I think I know where I went wrong -- dry ng prior to shampooing and overdosing on aphogee 2 step. I admire both of your progress!


 
Waves at divachyk...

30 minutes, no heat (heat will cook the eggs) is sufficient--though, to be honest, I usually do this on a Saturday morning when I have other things to do and I always end up going over 30 minutes.  Also, when you rinse the egg concoction out, be sure to use luke-warm water (getting cooked eggs out of your hair is not fun)--you can use hotter water after you do your first poo. 

Another alternative is two egg yolks (no whites) mixed in with a cheapie conditioner and castor oil. This alternative will stop you from having to deal with a drippy egg mix.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 9, 2010)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Waves at divachyk...
> 
> 30 minutes, no heat (heat will cook the eggs) is sufficient--though, to be honest, I usually do this on a Saturday morning when I have other things to do and I always end up going over 30 minutes.  Also, when you rinse the egg concoction out, be sure to use luke-warm water (getting cooked eggs out of your hair is not fun)--you can use hotter water after you do your first poo.
> 
> Another alternative is two egg yolks (no whites) mixed in with a cheapie conditioner and castor oil. This alternative will stop you from having to deal with a drippy egg mix.


 HL!

I decide to delay my TU for a few weeks until I get my moisture/protein balanced. I am about to steam my hair for about 30mins for added softness. Drippy egg just sounds yuck!!!


----------



## bestblackgirl (Oct 9, 2010)

I will be 12 weeks post in 3 days. I hope to stretch to at least 21 weeks post. So far eveything is going great no problem yet


----------



## Aggie (Oct 9, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Do you leave the protein treatment on for a particular length of time?
> 
> Aggie and beans4reezy, I'm not officially a part of this challenge but I read through all 72 pages -- whew! I've gotten some good advice here and in other threads but would love to ask you personally, what advice do you have for someone new to stretching. I'm 13 weeks post and dealt with some tangled unruly hair this past shampoo session. I think I know where I went wrong -- dry ng prior to shampooing and overdosing on aphogee 2 step. I admire both of your progress!



Thank you so much divachyk for the compliment. Hmm as far as stretching advice goes - I would definitely ask you to use a mild protein reconstructor treatment weekly or every other week. When I first started stretching I was losing a lot of hair. Then I read Chicoro's fotki album about washing and DCing hair while braided up or in some form of protective style. 

Extension braids have helped me stretch tremendously but when I am not in extensions, I would be wearing whole wigs and my hair would normally be braided up in about 4-6 big braids under it and I would wash and Dc my hair while braided up. 

I would unravel the braids and gently detangle only while the deep conditioner was in my hair, rinse, add leave-in conditioner and braid it back up. I would also leave it this way as it air-dried, then back to my daily wigs. I would also daily unbraid, moisturize and seal my ends and braid back up without using a comb. The only time I would use a comb was when I was detangling my conditioner-drenched hair in the shower.

Every 8 weeks or so, I would use a stronger protein treatment on my hair like Dudley's DRC 28 Protein treatment or Ultra Sheen Duo Tek protein treatment. Cowashing my braided hair kept my hair pretty soft throughout the stretch. Aussie Moist Conditioner really is the bomb.


----------



## Ruby True (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey halee_J
:Flahsssss:woohoo: work that  hair  girl. It looks great and it is  very inspiring. My last  relaxer was March and I can't  wait to see my  results in Nov now.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 10, 2010)

Aggie, thank you for the run down. I will make note of what you suggested and incorporate that on my next stretch. Right now I'm just counting down the days until I TU because I'm experiencing some issues. I'm 13 weeks post and am having a horrible time. I normally TU every 6 weeks. This is only my second stretch. I ended the first at 9 weeks and this one will end around 15 weeks because I already have my TU appointment scheduled with the salon. My hair is breaking and tangled and I've incorporated every suggestion possible but this stretch is just not good for me. My hair was nicely balanced and I was using aphogee 2 minute reconstructor weekly. I had this brainiac idea to use aphogee 2 step to give me a protein boost before my TU and it's been downhill from there. I can't seem to stop the breakage and my hair isn't very moisturized. I tried DCing with Kenra last night and that didn't work. I guess I will clarify again tomorrow and try another DC. My hair feels like straw. If I don't stop this breakage ASAP I will have a problem (a major setback) on my hands. Right now it's still early on enough that I don't think the breakage has caused too much of an impact but if it continues, it will become a major issue.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Oct 10, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Aggie, thank you for the run down. I will make note of what you suggested and incorporate that on my next stretch. Right now I'm just counting down the days until I TU because I'm experiencing some issues. I'm 13 weeks post and am having a horrible time. I normally TU every 6 weeks. This is only my second stretch. I ended the first at 9 weeks and this one will end around 15 weeks because I already have my TU appointment scheduled with the salon. My hair is breaking and tangled and I've incorporated every suggestion possible but this stretch is just not good for me. My hair was nicely balanced and I was using aphogee 2 minute reconstructor weekly. I had this brainiac idea to use aphogee 2 step to give me a protein boost before my TU and it's been downhill from there. I can't seem to stop the breakage and my hair isn't very moisturized. I tried DCing with Kenra last night and that didn't work. I guess I will clarify again tomorrow and try another DC. My hair feels like straw. If I don't stop this breakage ASAP I will have a problem (a major setback) on my hands. Right now it's still early on enough that I don't think the breakage has caused too much of an impact but if it continues, it will become a major issue.


 

DO NOT clarify again!  Do a series of co-washes and DC every other day.  Try using Neutrogena Triple Moisture Hair Masque using the Steam Treatment for an hour to an hour and a half.  That Aphogee 2-step is no joke you really have moisturize after using that.  Moisture is the only thing that will fix it.


----------



## halee_J (Oct 10, 2010)

Ruby True said:


> Hey halee_J
> :Flahsssss:woohoo: work that  hair  girl. It looks great and it is  very inspiring. My last  relaxer was March and I can't  wait to see my  results in Nov now.



Thank you so much Ruby True! :blush3: Your efforts and patience will pay off  I thought it wasn't much until I compared pics and saw how far I've come. Looking forward to seeing your progress, please post pics!


----------



## Rae81 (Oct 10, 2010)

im 10 weeks post today. I always stretch my relaxers until i cant deal with my hair anymore. But this is the first time i am trying to do it the correct way. Before i didnt know anything about keeping moisture and protiein in  balance or any of the other things i learned on this board, i just strectched because its what i always did. My problem now is keeping my new growth moist, i washed, dc'd applied my leavin and everything yesterday and put my hair in 4 sections with a twist in each section and let it dry like that. This morning my hair feels soft on top but underneath its dry. and my newgrowth in my crown area feels dry. What are some good products or techniques to keeping my new growth moist? also does anybody have any suggestions to keeping my hair moisturized, i can do it today and by tomorrow or tuesday  it will be soft to the touch but if you put your hands through my hair underneath it is dry.


----------



## sylver2 (Oct 10, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Aggie, thank you for the run down. I will make note of what you suggested and incorporate that on my next stretch. Right now I'm just counting down the days until I TU because I'm experiencing some issues. I'm 13 weeks post and am having a horrible time. I normally TU every 6 weeks. This is only my second stretch. I ended the first at 9 weeks and this one will end around 15 weeks because I already have my TU appointment scheduled with the salon. My hair is breaking and tangled and I've incorporated every suggestion possible but this stretch is just not good for me. My hair was nicely balanced and I was using aphogee 2 minute reconstructor weekly. I had this brainiac idea to use aphogee 2 step to give me a protein boost before my TU and it's been downhill from there. I can't seem to stop the breakage and my hair isn't very moisturized. I tried DCing with Kenra last night and that didn't work. I guess I will clarify again tomorrow and try another DC. My hair feels like straw. If I don't stop this breakage ASAP I will have a problem (a major setback) on my hands. Right now it's still early on enough that I don't think the breakage has caused too much of an impact but if it continues, it will become a major issue.


 this happened to me.  Do not clarify, it will make things worse.  co wash for awhile. deep conditions and creamy leave ins. it took about 2 weeks to get my hair back right. i dc with kc humecto & honey. my hair can't take the hardcore protein treatments thts why i do that like once a year.


HappilyLiberal said:


> DO NOT clarify again!  Do a series of co-washes and DC every other day.  Try using Neutrogena Triple Moisture Hair Masque using the Steam Treatment for an hour to an hour and a half.  That Aphogee 2-step is no joke you really have moisturize after using that.  Moisture is the only thing that will fix it.


 
ita!! but isn't ntm masque a light protein as well?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 10, 2010)

divachyk said:


> @Aggie, thank you for the run down. I will make note of what you suggested and incorporate that on my next stretch. Right now I'm just counting down the days until I TU because I'm experiencing some issues. I'm 13 weeks post and am having a horrible time. I normally TU every 6 weeks. This is only my second stretch. I ended the first at 9 weeks and this one will end around 15 weeks because I already have my TU appointment scheduled with the salon. My hair is breaking and tangled and I've incorporated every suggestion possible but this stretch is just not good for me. My hair was nicely balanced and I was using aphogee 2 minute reconstructor weekly. I had this brainiac idea to use aphogee 2 step to give me a protein boost before my TU and it's been downhill from there. I can't seem to stop the breakage and my hair isn't very moisturized. I tried DCing with Kenra last night and that didn't work. I guess I will clarify again tomorrow and try another DC. My hair feels like straw. If I don't stop this breakage ASAP I will have a problem (a major setback) on my hands. Right now it's still early on enough that I don't think the breakage has caused too much of an impact but if it continues, it will become a major issue.


 
I hated that Aphogee 2 Step Treatment for the same reason. My hair would break off more each time so I switched to Dudleys DRC 28 and it is thousand times better IMO for my hair. Don't clarify anymore. I would recommend trying Roux's porosity control conditioner instead. I would usually end my wash session with it and then rinse it out with cold water as the final rinse before adding the leave-in treatment.


----------



## afrochique (Oct 12, 2010)

16 wks post tomorrow. 10 to go then we will see what happens. Still not thinking abt relaxing.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 20, 2010)

Ladies -- I have a stretchers question that I posted in a vent session. Will you please view my thread and chime in.....http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...stylist-re-stretching-tears-shedded-long.html


----------



## afrochique (Oct 20, 2010)

divachyk You know your hair and your goals better than anyone else. My personal opinion is that you find a stylist who supports you and your goals. It is also important to speak up - you are paying for the service. The stylist should not make you feel like you made the biggest mistake of your life but rather be more understanding and encouraging or disapprove in a gentle manner.
Stretching is not for everybody but at the same time I think that relaxing every 6 weeks is too soon. At the end of the day, do what works for you. Good luck!


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 21, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Ladies -- I have a stretchers question that I posted in a vent session. Will you please view my thread and chime in.....http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...stylist-re-stretching-tears-shedded-long.html



*I did all that rambling to ask -- 
Now that I've ended my stretch, what do you look for to tell if you suffered any breakage, damage, etc? And how do you determine if your stretch was successful or a failed attempt? *

For me, I look for any areas that look thin or broken.

I keep it simple when evaluating my results; if my hair is longer AND thicker then I know I've been successful. I don't go into too much detail with my hair. 

I know how you feel, because when my hair dresser relaxes my hair she is really, really ROUGH. I mean, tears trickle out of my eyes. But, she is the only one in my area (that I know of) that carries the brand of relaxer I use.  I only go to her once a year though- my hair can't take anymore than a yearly visit.  But unlike your hair dresser, she respects the fact that I like my long stretches and when she styles my hair and people comment about how thick and long it is, she can't talk smack about my stretches because the proof is in the pudding...I'm obviously doing something right.


----------



## taz007 (Oct 21, 2010)

Almost 12 weeks post (I usually relax every 7 weeks)!!

36 more weeks to go ....


----------



## Aggie (Oct 22, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Almost 12 weeks post (I usually relax every 7 weeks)!!
> 
> 36 more weeks to go ....


 
OMG! Taz made it to 12 weeks post so far???? Honey I am so proud of you for reaching this far. I know you normally relax at 8 weeks don't you? Anyhoo, doing great so far but watch your progress very closely. If you are experiencing demarcation breakage, stop the stretch. You rhair is way too beautiful and thick to lose from breaking just because of a long stretch that may not necessarily work for you. 

I will be watching you as you stretch very closely my dear. All in all, keep up the good work. I will not be doing very long stretches anymore. I will go for as long as I can safely with all my hair on my head and that's it.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Oct 22, 2010)

I am officially 18 weeks post into my longest stretch ever (my previous record was 13 weeks)--more than halfway to my first goal of 26 weeks!  I am pretty sure I am transitioning but I am taking it a week at a time.  If I transition I plan to cut the relaxed ends off after 2.5 years.


----------



## Ruby True (Oct 22, 2010)

Tried to texlax my  hair on  Tuesday  after 6-7 mths. I think I am underprocessed especially in the top of my  head but I  dont  mind.  I  did get some  growth  but my  hair is  more thick  than long ( luvin it!) now Im  back on the stretch.


----------



## TLC1020 (Oct 22, 2010)

10.5 wks post right now and going for 20 wks again..


----------



## afrochique (Oct 23, 2010)

I am 19 weeks post today!! 7 more.


----------



## LMM (Oct 28, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> I know how you feel, because when my hair dresser relaxes my hair she is really, really ROUGH. I mean, tears trickle out of my eyes. But, she is the only one in my area (that I know of) that carries the brand of relaxer I use.


 You can always buy your own relaxer and ask a well-recommended stylist to put it in for you.


----------



## ojemba (Oct 29, 2010)

18 weeks post- 4 weeks with single extensions, I plan to redo the hairline on Friday. I'm still not sure if I'll relax at 6months or 1 year. It all depends on how my ng feels.


----------



## PDub (Oct 29, 2010)

Just relaxed after a 19 week stretch.  It's growing but very, very slowly!  I started my journey at neck length in February 2009 and nearly 21 months later, I'm not even close to APL!!  (I didn't take any photos after my relaxer today because the length doesn't look too far off from the 19 weeks post pic.)

*I GIVE UP!!!!*

Starting length - Feb 2009



19 weeks post (before relaxer)


----------



## afrochique (Oct 30, 2010)

PDub said:


> Just relaxed after a 19 week stretch.  It's growing but very, very slowly!  I started my journey at neck length in February 2009 and nearly 21 months later,* I'm not even close to APL!! * (I didn't take any photos after my relaxer today because the length doesn't look too far off from the 19 weeks post pic.)
> 
> *I GIVE UP!!!!*
> 
> ...



PDub, I must be seeing differently. Seems to me that your longest strands were at APL at 19 wks post. Do you mind posting your post-relaxer pics? Did you straighten post relaxer_ blowdry or flat iron? I honestly believe that you are suffering from hair-anorexia.


----------



## PDub (Oct 30, 2010)

Aww, thank you Afrochique, for countering my negativity with positive words!!  Right now my hair is in bantu knots.  I didn't want to see the length after the relaxer because I knew it would be disappointing so I didn't flat iron.  I'll post pictures as soon as I straighten.  Thank you again for pointing out to me that I'm not too far off!!!


----------



## taz007 (Oct 30, 2010)

PDub, 

Your hair has definitely grown!  I can't wait to see some pics as you are one of my hair idols!


----------



## MARQUETTA9 (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm in along term transition and it'll be 36 weeks on monday!!!


----------



## bestblackgirl (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm into my 14th week stretch. I hope to stretch for 40 weeks. So far so good. I have no urge to relax and I love playing with my coils


----------



## PDub (Oct 31, 2010)

taz007 said:


> PDub,
> 
> Your hair has definitely grown!  I can't wait to see some pics as you are one of my hair idols!


 
Taz, you are so sweet!!  I will post pics the next time I straighten my hair.  It's because of your beautiful hair that I want mine to grow so bad!!  Your hair is amazing - thick, healthy and LONG!  Your hair is my goal!!!


----------



## halee_J (Oct 31, 2010)

PDub, your hair has really grown! Don't give up, it's coming along quite nicely  congrats on the 19 week stretch.


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Nov 1, 2010)

I'M ALSO IN GUYS  i usually relax every 8weeks but *i'm aiming for 6 months* for a start so i'm currently 12 weeks and 2 days! my longest stretch SO FAR & 12 more weeks to go! wish you girls the best ! hope i will have a good comparison shot to show by January !


HHG


----------



## Luscious850 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey ladies! Just checking in. I usually would relax every 5-8 weeks.. yikes. I'm trying to transition to stretching 12-16 weeks at a time. I am currently 4 weeks post and I have 12 more to go. So far so good.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm in!  At this point, I don't know what I'm doing.  I'm currently texlaxed and sitting at 14 wks post.  I planned to touch up this week but decided to hold off.  I'm not sure if I'm stretching or starting to transition but, I'm taking it one week at a time.  So far, this is the longest I've gone yet.  I can usually hold out for about 10-12 weeks before my ng shames me into relaxing.  I'd like to hold out at least til the end of the year. That'll put me at 22 wks.  Yeah....I don't know about that one.   Like I said, I'll take it a week at a time. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Nov 2, 2010)

Luscious850 said:


> Hey ladies! Just checking in. I usually would relax every 5-8 weeks.. yikes. I'm trying to transition to stretching 12-16 weeks at a time. I am currently 4 weeks post and I have 12 more to go. So far so good.


 
wish you the best girl


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm on week 14.  So far, so good.  The NG isn't a challenge for me at all right now.  I keep my hair pinned up during the week. I have only about 38 weeks to go! lol


----------



## NappiShawti (Nov 2, 2010)

this is my 1st yr bein relaxed & i intend to stretch always.  currently i'm 18wks post (about 4.5 months) & dont plant to relax til dec/january which will put me at about 6mos. post.  i will b weaved up 4 the next couple months so im excited 2 see how much growth i get/retain


----------



## Luscious850 (Nov 2, 2010)

sweet_silvia88 said:


> wish you the best girl


 
Thanks!


----------



## esi.adokowa (Nov 2, 2010)

just started a new stretch about a month ago.
looking to go for another five months.

good luck to all my fellow stretchers!


----------



## Lovelylife (Nov 2, 2010)

The last time I  relaxed was July, I'll be waiting until January. Whee!!
I have some rough tangles though, lol.


----------



## Tangie (Nov 3, 2010)

I want to join in with you ladies. I am not intending to stretch nearly as long as some of you but I want to stretch to 18 weeks. I normally stretch to about 12 weeks. I haven't attempted a stretch that long in a at least a couple years. My brother is getting married at the end of January and I don't want to relax again until the week of the wedding. My long stretches in the past have always ended in disaster. But I feel like I am a lot more knowledgeable about my hair and what works for it that I can do it this time.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 5, 2010)

Happy Friday, ladies.  Just wondering how you're all wearing your hair during your stretch.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Nov 5, 2010)

20 Weeks Post Today!!!


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Nov 5, 2010)

HappilyLiberal said:


> 20 Weeks Post Today!!!


 
hey girl  congrats !!! keep it up !


----------



## esi.adokowa (Nov 5, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Happy Friday, ladies.  Just wondering how you're all wearing your hair during your stretch.


 
i've braided my hair since it's already starting to get cold here on the atlantic coast.


----------



## afrochique (Nov 5, 2010)

esi.adokowa said:


> i've braided my hair since it's already starting to get cold here on the atlantic coast.


 
At the beginning of my stretch, I was wearing braids but I am now wigging it til December. I wear buns for a few days when I get bored of the wigs.
I am 21 weeks post! 5 to go.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 6, 2010)

I am torn between transitioning and relaxing. I am giving myself a year to figure it out. So far, my hair is thriving with protective styling.


----------



## GodsPromises (Nov 6, 2010)

DD, girl I've seen your postings and for a while I was just like you, not sure what to do never thinking I would go natural but going natural was the best thing I could had done for myself and my hair.I got my last relaxer on my 40 th birthday last september and bced in may. Pats of my hair that always broke off is now growing. All summer I did wash and gos and twist out, now that the weather is cooler I have been flatironing my hair and it even looks betta on my hair now.  I say just do it.

Sent from my myTouch 3G Slide using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 6, 2010)

GodsPromises said:


> DD, girl I've seen your postings and for a while I was just like you, not sure what to do never thinking I would go natural but going natural was the best thing I could had done for myself and my hair.I got my last relaxer on my 40 th birthday last september and bced in may. Pats of my hair that always broke off is now growing. All summer I did wash and gos and twist out, now that the weather is cooler I have been flatironing my hair and it even looks betta on my hair now.  I say just do it.
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 3G Slide using Long Hair Care Forum App


 


I intend to do just that! Thanks for your encouragement!


----------



## Tangie (Nov 6, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Happy Friday, ladies.  Just wondering how you're all wearing your hair during your stretch.


 
I am the bun queen.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Nov 6, 2010)

afrochique said:


> At the beginning of my stretch, I was wearing braids but I am now wigging it til December. I wear buns for a few days when I get bored of the wigs.
> I am 21 weeks post! 5 to go.



I tried wigs (I even bought an uber-expensive lace front) but they make my head itchy and hot. 



Tangie said:


> I am the bun queen.


My hair isn't long enough to make a pretty bun


----------



## NJoy (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok, so when you end a longterm stretch like this and you end up with a ton of NG, then what?  Are you relaxing in sections?  Are you having someone professionally relax for you?  What?  And if you relax in sections, does anyone have a video or detailed explanation of how to do it without processing the other sections by accident?    Uh, in other words.....HEEEEEELP!!!


----------



## esi.adokowa (Nov 8, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Ok, so when you end a longterm stretch like this and you end up with a ton of NG, then what?  Are you relaxing in sections?  Are you having someone professionally relax for you?  What?  And if you relax in sections, does anyone have a video or detailed explanation of how to do it without processing the other sections by accident?    Uh, in other words.....HEEEEEELP!!!


 
I relax my hair in four sections.
pictures of how i do so can be found in this album.
i do it in four sections because my hair is thick and my new growth is bountiful haha.
applying the relaxer to a lot of new growth can take forever so i section my hair off with clips before applying the relaxer to further increase the time available for smoothing and processing.
I cover the other sections with saran wrap secured with roller clips to protect them from relaxer and moisture.

i'm definitely not an expert, but i hope that helped!


----------



## afrochique (Nov 8, 2010)

esi.adokowa said:


> I tried wigs (I even bought an uber-expensive lace front) but they make my head itchy and hot.
> Sorry. Maybe try again in the winter?
> 
> 
> My hair isn't long enough to make a pretty bun



Esi, you can use the donuts to make a bun or use a black sock.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Nov 9, 2010)

afrochique said:


> Esi, you can use the donuts to make a bun or use a black sock.


 
And if your hair is too short for the donut, go buy a phony bun, baggy your ponytail, and hide the baggied ponytail under the phony bun.  I've been doing this for a little over a year and am finally seeing some great results from it.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 9, 2010)

Ok, stretching til the end of the year.  That'll be 5.5 mos post. Then I'll follow that with a 6 mos stretch.   Hopefully, that will put me at hl by my birthday in June.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Nov 9, 2010)

16 weeks post. yay. I cant believe I am able to say that. at least 10 more weeks to go. I'm so proud of myself


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi ladies! You'll are doing a great job and are very inspiring. I would like to join you... I think  If I can rise to the challenge  I plan to relax the first week in December, then try to stretch till June 2011


----------



## Tangie (Nov 9, 2010)

I did an overnight dc over the weekend using Queen Helene's cholesterol. I remember my hair loving that back in the day. Now??? Not so much. My hair was not happy. I did a co-wash the next day and the moisturized the heck outta my hair and it feels better. Will be doing a henna treatment overnight tomorrow into Thursday.


----------



## ojemba (Nov 13, 2010)

20 weeks post, still have in extension braids.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 16, 2010)

16 wks post.  Trying to hang on for 4 more weeks.  Gotta say, my ng is making my relaxed ends look skimpy when wet.  *sigh*


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Nov 16, 2010)

NJoy said:


> 16 wks post.  Trying to hang on for 4 more weeks.  Gotta say, my ng is making my relaxed ends look skimpy when wet.  *sigh*



keep it up girl !!! your doing just fine !


----------



## NJoy (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm getting kind of excited about relaxing in the next 4 weeks.  This ng shrinkage is not nice.  I want to readily see my hard-earned length.  I'm still going to texlax so, I am getting more thickness but, can a sista feel like she actually has long hair?  lol.

What do you ladies do with your hair in preparation for ending your stretches?  I'm ready to start thinking about it.  I've chosen 12/14 to relax my hair so that gives me 2 weeks before the end of the year (when I REALLY want to wear my hair out), and time to fortify my hair after relaxing.  I think a week prior, I may do a carmel treatment just to loosen the curl pattern in the ng so that application won't be crazy.  And I think I'm going to relax in 2 parts, back and then front.

What are your thoughts about what you'll do and when are you planning to relax?


----------



## NJoy (Nov 19, 2010)

What the?  Sho is quiet ova here.  Hello...hello...hello....  Echo...echo...echo...

Ah well, updating my last post.  I've decided to relax on 12/16 and will likely do a trim before my year end reveal, depending on what my ends look like.  Getting anxious but really just looking forward to ending this stretch.  I'm not really sure what happens when stretch starts to go bad but, I don't want to have to find out either.

If you're planning to relax by the end of this year, when are you planning to do it?


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Nov 19, 2010)

NJoy said:


> What the?  Sho is quiet ova here.  Hello...hello...hello....  Echo...echo...echo...
> 
> Ah well, updating my last post.  I've decided to relax on 12/16 and will likely do a trim before my year end reveal, depending on what my ends look like.  Getting anxious but really just looking forward to ending this stretch.  I'm not really sure what happens when stretch starts to go bad but, I don't want to have to find out either.
> 
> If you're planning to relax by the end of this year, when are you planning to do it?



LOL girl  hello.... hello..0_o!!!!!!

well i'm not planning to end my stretch yet but just to wish everyone the best!!!
have a lovely day guys!


----------



## Luscious850 (Nov 19, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I'm getting kind of excited about relaxing in the next 4 weeks.  This ng shrinkage is not nice.  I want to readily see my hard-earned length.  I'm still going to texlax so, I am getting more thickness but, can a sista feel like she actually has long hair?  lol.
> 
> What do you ladies do with your hair in preparation for ending your stretches?  I'm ready to start thinking about it.  I've chosen 12/14 to relax my hair so that gives me 2 weeks before the end of the year (when I REALLY want to wear my hair out), and time to fortify my hair after relaxing.  I think a week prior, I may do a carmel treatment just to loosen the curl pattern in the ng so that application won't be crazy.  And I think I'm going to relax in 2 parts, back and then front.
> 
> What are your thoughts about what you'll do and when are you planning to relax?



One week before I end my stretches I wash and do an Aphogee deep protein treatment, afterward I air dry and oil my scalp, pin it up, then I don't touch it until relaxer day.

I plan on relaxing at 16 weeks. If I can go longer I will.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 24, 2010)

17 weeks post today!


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Nov 24, 2010)

NJoy said:


> 17 weeks post today!



congrats girl


----------



## NJoy (Nov 26, 2010)

I jumped in the shower yesterday in 2 braids after doing all the Thanksgiving running around and cooking ~ didn't have much time.  And it felt like one of my braids fell off.  It felt shorter. I literally looked towards the drain to see if my hair just fell out (which is my worst nightmare, hairwise).  When I hopped out of the shower and looked in the mirror, my hair was still there.  I don't know what that freakout was all about but, I'm thinking all this ng, being 17 weeks post is playing games with me.  Can't wait to texlax and relax.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Nov 26, 2010)

I relaxed at 5 months 4 days post.

I think I am transitioning again.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Nov 26, 2010)

I am 18 weeks post and so far I have no urge to relax, so I will see if I can continue to stretch after 6 months post in January. The only problem I am having is with dryness, no matter what conditioner I use my hair is always dry. I stopped using S-Curl and bought BB castor oil conditioner, and my hair is still dry after using it. I bought Motions hydrating conditoner (something like that) and my hair is even more dryer when i use it. So I dont know how to combat this problem yet. Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## NJoy (Nov 26, 2010)

bestblackgirl said:


> I am 18 weeks post and so far I have no urge to relax, so I will see if I can continue to stretch after 6 months post in January. The only problem I am having is with dryness, no matter what conditioner I use my hair is always dry. I stopped using S-Curl and bought BB castor oil conditioner, and my hair is still dry after using it. I bought Motions hydrating conditoner (something like that) and my hair is even more dryer when i use it. So I dont know how to combat this problem yet. Any advice would be greatly appreciated


 
That could be a sign of porosity issues.  I'd suggest you try Porosity Control and see if you retain moisture better afterwards.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Nov 26, 2010)

Tangie said:


> I did an overnight dc over the weekend using Queen Helene's cholesterol. I remember my hair loving that back in the day. Now??? Not so much. My hair was not happy. I did a co-wash the next day and the moisturized the heck outta my hair and it feels better. Will be doing a henna treatment overnight tomorrow into Thursday.



My hair isn't liking it either.  I wonder if they changed the formula...  Either that or we've been introduced to so many better products through the hair boards that our perception of what is good for our hair has changed.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow, I'm onto 15 months now . Although I say I'm transitioning, I still have a small possibility of relaxing again. Hmmm, I'll judge on what I see when this weave comes out next month.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 26, 2010)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> Wow, I'm onto 15 months now . Although I say I'm transitioning, I still have a small possibility of relaxing again. Hmmm, I'll judge on what I see when this weave comes out next month.


 
Wow! Girl, I think I'm saying something @17 weeks and here you are rollin @15 months?! Wow!  When's the weave coming out? Can't wait to see how your hair's growing.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 29, 2010)

Ok, I don't think I can hang on.  I think I'm going to texlax on 12/2.  That'll be 18 wks post.  I'm starting to struggle with detangling and trying to be careful.  Yeah.  I need baby steps.  I think 18 weeks will have to do for now.


----------



## Bluetopia (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm at 11 months post phyto and very much doubt i'm ever going back.....so this might be an accidental transition. not sure and not stressing about it. 

my hairdresser has mastered blending the two textures and i'm low manipulaion styling my way to waist length.

life is good!


----------



## halee_J (Nov 29, 2010)

A few days shy of 10 weeks post. Went by kinda quickly, only 42 more to go LOL.


----------



## nymane (Nov 29, 2010)

18 weeks post and still roller setting weekly without breakage...thank you lacio lacio 

5 more weeks to go...


----------



## Curlybeauty (Nov 29, 2010)

nymane said:


> 18 weeks post and still roller setting weekly without breakage...thank you lacio lacio
> 
> 5 more weeks to go...


 @nymane, what are you using when layering your products for rollersets?

I really need to learn, but I don't know what products or the order to layer them in for a smooth set.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Nov 29, 2010)

2 months today.
still braided up.
I think I'm going to go for four more.


----------



## Dee_33 (Nov 29, 2010)

nymane said:


> 18 weeks post and still roller setting weekly without breakage...thank you lacio lacio
> 
> 5 more weeks to go...


 
We're on the same sch .  Ponytail rollersets and Darcy's transitioning creme have been a God send.


----------



## nymane (Nov 29, 2010)

Curlybeauty said:


> @nymane, what are you using when layering your products for rollersets?
> 
> I really need to learn, but I don't know what products or the order to layer them in for a smooth set.



*After I shampoo and DC:* I apply a good amount of lacio lacio leave-in (not too much but enough because my hair is pretty thick) and then I apply a little serum. For serum I use chi silk infusion (well I'm not that loyal to serum brands lol next week I'll try Garnier Fructis serum, but you get the idea  )  

*Next:* I start rolling (I do the mohawk set & the anchor method, rolling mostly under and a few going upwards if I need more tension).

I also have a water spray bottle handy because it's important for the hair to be wet for a sleek set. 

*I just had to mention Lacio Lacio again for emphasis...this is the product that changed my roller sets from dry and poofy to sleek, soft and shiny with 18 weeks of new growth!  In the past I wouldn't be able to roller set past 9-10 weeks post relaxer.* hth  



luving me said:


> We're on the same sch .  Ponytail rollersets and Darcy's transitioning creme have been a God send.



I  the Transitioning Creme!  It's been my staple moisturizer for over a year now


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Dec 1, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Wow! Girl, I think I'm saying something @17 weeks and here you are rollin @15 months?! Wow!  When's the weave coming out? Can't wait to see how your hair's growing.



Aww, thanks . I'm not sure when I'll be taking the weave out yet, but most likely in the next few weeks. It's been in nearly 9 weeks now, and I'm not particularly itching to remove it yet. I might do it in two weeks time actually, when college finishes this term for the Christmas holidays


----------



## NJoy (Dec 1, 2010)

So, I'm trying to decide whether to go ahead and texlax tomorrow (or Thursday), to wait 2 more weeks (20 wks post), or to stretch to 6 mos. My reason for wanting to go ahead and texlax is that detangling is getting hectic. Of course, that could've been because I hadn't detangled in a bit. But, after my last detangling session a few nights ago, I put my hair in twists which seems to be working out. Seems like I could easily flat iron my roots from this style if need be. But still, I'm sounding all calm and positive because I haven't had to do anything to my hair but remoisturize a bit. Who knows what awaits.

If I don't texlax this week, then maybe I'll henna. *sigh* Once again I'm wondering, "what ta do? what ta do?"

I'd like to learn to rollerset and get a nice result like nymane but, I just can NOT sit under a dryer too long. It gets too hot. I get cranky and restless. *sigh* Any opinions on what you think I should do?


----------



## LushLox (Dec 1, 2010)

You should really try it Njoy - a rollerset would look lovely on your hair. 

I'm shooting for 20 weeks for this stretch, only another 12 weeks to go!!


----------



## dyamonds10 (Dec 1, 2010)

NJoy said:


> So, I'm trying to decide whether to go ahead and texlax tomorrow (or Thursday), to wait 2 more weeks (20 wks post), or to stretch to 6 mos. My reason for wanting to go ahead and texlax is that detangling is getting hectic. Of course, that could've been because I hadn't detangled in a bit. But, after my last detangling session a few nights ago, I put my hair in twists which seems to be working out. Seems like I could easily flat iron my roots from this style if need be. But still, I'm sounding all calm and positive because I haven't had to do anything to my hair but remoisturize a bit. Who knows what awaits.
> 
> If I don't texlax this week, then maybe I'll henna. *sigh* Once again I'm wondering, "what ta do? what ta do?"
> 
> I'd like to learn to rollerset and get a nice result like nymane but, I just can NOT sit under a dryer too long. It gets too hot. I get cranky and restless. *sigh* Any opinions on what you think I should do?


 

I am not a stretcher (transitioning again) but I am almost 12 months post. I do love the cheat sets/pontail sets. I normally use a leave in, diulted lottobody and a butter of some sort. I sit under the dryer for one hour and I am good to go. Pretty curls that I can pin up  HTH


----------



## NJoy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm down to the wire with making my decision. I'm scheduled to relax tomorrow night. Last night I moisturized, detangled and retwisted my hair and I'm thinking, technically, I could probably stretch longer by keeping this 2-strand twist style. And, I went back to a staple (NTM silk touch leave in) and am in love with how soft my twists feel. I'm flip flopping but will have to decide today. I'm leaning heavily towards continuing my stretch ~ perhaps holding out until 6 mos post.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Dec 2, 2010)

ill be 21 post texlax this Friday..Yayy.. Next time around im gogn to texturize. Since i wear wigs im thinking about stretchign the full 52 weeks. If i cant decide ill texturixe in March when im 8 months post!!!


----------



## NJoy (Dec 3, 2010)

So the flip-flopping is over for now.  Viva la stretch!   I've decided to continue stretching.  Why didn't someone tell me about 2-strand twists earlier?  I still keep my end bunned up tho.  I do love letting them hang down in the evenings tho.


----------



## afrochique (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey all!
I have been missing in action but very pleased to announce that I am 25 wks post! My goal was 26 but I am not in the mood to relax next week and it is so much easier jumbo braiding my hair and slapping on a wig. I am also liking my no heat regimen. (We are still getting 70 degree weather here!)
Good luck in your stretches.


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Dec 6, 2010)

hey girls  my stretch is doing great! i've got compliments about my hair after i flat ironed for a event ! that means i'm stretching but retaining length! 

yay 

 i'm aiming for 6 months but if i reach 24 weeks and i don't have the urge to stretch i will just do a length check and keep stretching ! keep it up stretchers!!!


----------



## Kacie (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm jumping back into the challenge at 15 weeks post.  I usually stretch b/t 16-20 weeks but since Mizani Butter Blends literally knocked out a chunk of my hair, I want to give that area time to heal and grow back.

My goal is to relax at 8 months post (with my throwback baby- Phyto).


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 6, 2010)

16 weeks post relaxer now... went 20 weeks before this ...  

This time I'm going 24-28 weeks.... Wearing braids right now so my stretch has been absolutely stressful free....


----------



## bestblackgirl (Dec 7, 2010)

Yay I am officially 20 weeks post. I am so happy. This is the first time I have ever reach that far. I dont know when i am going to relax yet. Im thinking anywhere betweek 6 months to 9 months. I am so happy guys


----------



## NJoy (Dec 7, 2010)

Right behind you, bestblackgirl.  I'm 19 wks today and about to give myself a trim before retwisting my hair.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Dec 7, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Right behind you, bestblackgirl. I'm 19 wks today and about to give myself a trim before retwisting my hair.


 

Yay that's awesome. How long are you stretching for?


----------



## NJoy (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm planning on 6 mos, longer if I can hang in there.  We'll see.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Dec 7, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I'm planning on 6 mos, longer if I can hang in there. We'll see.


 
Can we be hair buddies? I am planning on the same thing too I have moments where I get the urge to relax when I see someone has nice straight hair. I want to stick to my goal, and my hair is doing so there is no reason i shouldnt follow through. I need someone to keep me motivated


----------



## NJoy (Dec 7, 2010)

bestblackgirl said:


> Can we be hair buddies? I am planning on the same thing too I have moments where I get the urge to relax when I see someone has nice straight hair. I want to stick to my goal, and my hair is doing so there is no reason i shouldnt follow through. I need someone to keep me motivated


 
Sounds great! Let's do this!


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Dec 8, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Sounds great! Let's do this!



keep it up girls !!!!


----------



## NJoy (Dec 8, 2010)

So I don't usually get to see my hair dried and even when I airdry, I use a scarf and only allow the back to partially airdry down.  Last night, I airdried 80% and then used a blowdryer on cool until it was dried.  My hair is so thick and healthy!   I rarely get to see it like this.  And, I use indigo so it's jet black and gorgeous!  I would  love to keep that kind of thickness but the thought of going natural is intimidating.  The thought of having to flat iron all the time to get a straight look is definitely a threat. I mean, 2-3 hours worth of flat ironing, I'd think.  But, wow!  This thickness is awesome!   Did I mention AWESOME?! 

I'm definitely holding out til at least 6 mos.  And if that goes well, who knows how long.  But truthfully, even my puny relaxed ends look thick when dry. So... (ok.  rambling. )


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Dec 9, 2010)

just to update my progress...i started my stretching August and i  usually relax every 8 weeks but in the month of October i decided i should stretch .. made my research..got enough knowledge that would back me up and took  some pics.. 2 moths later i took a pic to see how my hair is doing to make sure i havent done something wrong since i'm now 15 weeks post for the first time in my Life ! here is my progress so far 

(i'm using my growth aid to help my right side to grow because i had a setback some months ago and its pretty much doing well, i will update by february when i will be 6 months..)







i'm proud of my self ! got so many compliments already that my hair has grown ! we can do this girls!


----------



## NJoy (Dec 9, 2010)

sweet_silvia88 said:


> just to update my progress...i started my stretching August and i usually relax every 8 weeks but in the month of October i decided i should stretch .. made my research..got enough knowledge that would back me up and took some pics.. 2 moths later i took a pic to see how my hair is doing to make sure i havent done something wrong since i'm now 15 weeks post for the first time in my Life ! here is my progress so far
> 
> (i'm using my growth aid to help my right side to grow because i had a setback some months ago and its pretty much doing well, i will update by february when i will be 6 months..)
> 
> ...


 
Oh girl, yes!  It's coming along nicely.  I'm proud of you too.  Taking pics really is helpful in being able to see all the growth.  KUTGW!!  (plus, we like pics. )


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 9, 2010)

10 weeks into a 12 week stretch. I will do my last touch of 2010 on 12-21!


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Dec 9, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Oh girl, yes!  It's coming along nicely.  I'm proud of you too.  Taking pics really is helpful in being able to see all the growth.  KUTGW!!  (plus, we like pics. )



thanks dear  i ordered some sulfur also from amazon  HHG girls !


----------



## Britt (Dec 9, 2010)

For those that are 4a/b, how are you managing you new growth? How are you styling your hair? I'm not talking about managing wet hair and detangling, that's not an issue for me, it's when my hair is dried and I can't get a comb through the roots


----------



## Dee_33 (Dec 9, 2010)

^^^I find that using a good leave-in (Darcy's transitioning creme) and my shower comb works.  I only co-wash once a week, but on any given day I can use my shower comb and comb from root to tip.  My hair is drying much more smoother with the Darcy's, rollersetting, and airdrying.


----------



## afrochique (Dec 10, 2010)

Brittster said:


> For those that are 4a/b, how are you managing you new growth? How are you styling your hair? I'm not talking about managing wet hair and detangling, that's not an issue for me, it's when my hair is dried and I can't get a comb through the roots




After I wash and condition my hair, I airdry with a leave-in (S-Curl). Once the hair dries, I apply JBCO to my scalp and ends, then braid hair into 10 jumbo braids. (My wig goes over them on workdays). 
Every night, I make sure to baggy. The hair stays moisturized and the new growth is not dry. If it feels dry before bedtime, I undo the braid and spray some S-Curl, seal with JBCO then braid it back up, tuck in and baggy.
I only comb my hair when I wash it every 7-10 days.
When I was about 16 wks post, I was bunning and I moisturized and sealed daily and only baggied the ends nightly. I am now 25 wks post.


----------



## Luscious850 (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow I hope to get to get to where you ladies are +20 wks. It's so harddddddd. Last time I tried to stretch I had to relax because I was looking like a mad woman. My hair could barely fit in a bun but now that I can fit into a bun comfortably this stretch should be better.


----------



## ojemba (Dec 10, 2010)

24 weeks and going strong. I still have in single extension braids, I plan to take them out in 2 weeks. I'm still going back on forth on transitioning but I'm seeing 1 year no retouch as a real possibility.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 13, 2010)

afrochique said:


> After I wash and condition my hair, I airdry with a leave-in (S-Curl). Once the hair dries, I apply JBCO to my scalp and ends, then braid hair into 10 jumbo braids. (My wig goes over them on workdays).
> Every night, I make sure to baggy. The hair stays moisturized and the new growth is not dry. If it feels dry before bedtime, I undo the braid and spray some S-Curl, seal with JBCO then braid it back up, tuck in and baggy.
> I only comb my hair when I wash it every 7-10 days.
> When I was about 16 wks post, I was bunning and I moisturized and sealed daily and only baggied the ends nightly. I am now 25 wks post.


 
Wow.  25 wks.  How long you stretching?


----------



## afrochique (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey Njoy,
I am 26 wks now so I made my goal. I intend to keep stretching maybe til March. I intended to stretch til I made APL, and I think I am there already, even though I haven't completely straightened. 
One day at a time. You are doing better than me, so what am I talking about?


----------



## NJoy (Dec 13, 2010)

afrochique said:


> Hey Njoy,
> I am 26 wks now so I made my goal. I intend to keep stretching maybe til March. I intended to stretch til I made APL, and I think I am there already, even though I haven't completely straightened.
> One day at a time. You are doing better than me, so what am I talking about?


 
Wow!  Congrats on making your goal and continuing til 9 mos.   I got lightheaded just saying that.   How are you wearing your hair?


----------



## afrochique (Dec 13, 2010)

Wigging it (mostly) with jumbo braids under.


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi, my stretching sisters! On Friday will make me 20 weeks, so I am still in the baby stretch phaze. I won't consider myself really getting anywhere until I hit 30 weeks. 

But ladies, don't forget the importance of using the right products! And just because a product worked for you in the beginning, doesn't mean it will work, mid-stretch.  

Case in point. A month ago, I was with my beloved WEN, followed that up with the Aphogee 2 min Keratin recon, then DC'd with silicon mix mixed with Wen. I had sooooooo many tangles, I wanted to cry. By the time my rollerset was done, I had a headache from yanking the tangles out. I lost so much hair!! For some reason, my go to products weren't working. 

I've been wanting to try Joico K-pak, so I went out and got the poo, recon, and Intense hydrator......I'm in LOVE!!!!!!!!! I breezed through my rollerset and when it dried- my rollerset was BANGING!!!! Lately, I haven't been able to wear my rollersets out, I usually pin them up....but after using the Joico- I just take the set out, throw on a headband and am cute as can be!!! I found a new love- JOICO!!!!! It sucks, because Joico is costly-but my hair isn't responding to the cheaper stuff anymore. 

Sorry for the long post, just wanted to stress how important it is to keep reassessing your products and making sure they are still working for you. 

HHG my sisters, until my next update


----------



## NJoy (Dec 14, 2010)

20 weeks today.  That's 5 mos post, baby!  lol.  Never been this far.  Hoping to hold on another month, at least and repeatedly asking myself why.  

Beans4reezy, I've been migrating towards products made for naturals to handle all this ng, and modifying my reggie to accomodate my stretch.

How's everyone else holding out?


----------



## nymane (Dec 14, 2010)

I'll be 21 weeks post Friday...wash days for me have consistently been a breeze (during this stretch I've been rolling setting weekly).  

I'm nervous and excited to do my first self-relaxer in a week...I've been practicing with conditioner and I have to do MUCH better with the real thing.  I have 1-2 more trial runs with conditioner...I really need to cut my application time in half


----------



## Britt (Dec 14, 2010)

How are the 4a/b dealing with your new growth w/o wearing a wig, etc? How are you styling your hair.


----------



## Kacie (Dec 14, 2010)

nymane said:


> I'll be 21 weeks post Friday...wash days for me have consistently been a breeze (during this stretch I've been rolling setting weekly).
> 
> I'm nervous and excited to do my first self-relaxer in a week...I've been practicing with conditioner and I have to do MUCH better with the real thing.  I have 1-2 more trial runs with conditioner...*I really need to cut my application time in half*



Are you pre-parting your hair into little sections?  That method + a sprush should do it.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey Today marks my 21 weeks post relaxer. But I am relaxing tomorrow. If I continue my stretch any longer It will do me more harm then good. Every time i examine a shed hair I see that there is either a knot at the demarcation line or it is splitting at the demarcation. So I decided to end it. Plus My family is having a bday/college graduation party for me on saturday, and I thought my relaxer would coincide perfectly with this event. I dont usually past 13 weeks post.. so 21 weeks is a great accomplishment for me. 

I will be rooting for you guys..

P.S. will post pic this weekend


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 14, 2010)

This week make 18 weeks for me 
Next week which will make 19 weeks and I will be getting the front of my hair rebraided which will allow me another 8-12 weeks stretch which will make 7-8 months post ..


----------



## NJoy (Dec 14, 2010)

bestblackgirl said:


> Hey Today marks my 21 weeks post relaxer. But I am relaxing tomorrow. If I continue my stretch any longer It will do me more harm then good. Every time i examine a shed hair I see that there is either a knot at the demarcation line or it is splitting at the demarcation. So I decided to end it. Plus My family is having a bday/college graduation party for me on saturday, and I thought my relaxer would coincide perfectly with this event. I dont usually past 13 weeks post.. so 21 weeks is a great accomplishment for me.
> 
> I will be rooting for you guys..
> 
> P.S. will post pic this weekend


 
From 13 weeks to 21 weeks IS a great accomplishment. Congrats and do what's best for your hair. We'll be waiting on those pics!




TLC1020 said:


> This week make 18 weeks for me
> Next week which will make 19 weeks and I will be getting the front of my hair rebraided which will allow me another 8-12 weeks stretch which will make 7-8 months post ..


 
Zowie! 7-8 months post. Sweet. Just wondering. How do your ends hold up with braiding? erplexed


----------



## nymane (Dec 14, 2010)

Kacie said:


> Are you pre-parting your hair into little sections?  That method + a sprush should do it.



Yeah I pre-part and I use the sprush...I guess I'm focusing so hard on precision that it slows me down, but I do get a little faster each time I practice so :crossfingers:


----------



## NJoy (Dec 14, 2010)

So, just when I was starting to want to get my touch up on, when I went to moisturize my hair tonight, the thickness is way yum-my!  So, I'm remotivated to continue my stretch.  Plus, I'm too lazy to think about relaxing.  It's gonna be a beast.


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Dec 15, 2010)

all is going well with my stretch !!!

 i feel my hair has gotten thicker, i can manage it and i have 8 weeks to go till i reach my first Goal thats 6 months stretch. i will see how my hair feels then. if i'm ready i will relax else i will go as far as i can go! * i went from relaxing every 8 weeks to 16 weeks *post that i will be in 2 days! almost double weeks  not bad for a first stretch EVER in my life !


----------



## Luscious850 (Dec 15, 2010)

@sweet_silvia88 Congrats on the stretch! Keep going strong! 

I'm still waiting on my stretch to really begin... This past year 6 weeks has been my average stretch even though my goal was 8 (I couldn't even make that).  However, I love THICK hair and this has thinned out my hair sooo much and caused so much of a set back for me. I had to cut my hair back to chin length in September and now I am NL (thank God). So now that I have some kind of length I can actually bun and pun my hair in an eZComb. Now stretching isn't too much of a hassle. 

So far I have like .75 in of new growth and I am 3 weeks post. My goal is to go for 12 weeks but as seen by everyone's results, If I can get to 12 weeks, I may push on longer.

Here is a NG shot.


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Dec 15, 2010)

Luscious850 said:


> @sweet_silvia88 Congrats on the stretch! Keep going strong!
> 
> I'm still waiting on my stretch to really begin... This past year 6 weeks has been my average stretch even though my goal was 8 (I couldn't even make that).  However, I love THICK hair and this has thinned out my hair sooo much and caused so much of a set back for me. I had to cut my hair back to chin length in September and now I am NL (thank God). So now that I have some kind of length I can actually bun and pun my hair in an eZComb. Now stretching isn't too much of a hassle.
> 
> ...



sorry to hear for the setbacks, i had some experience and now i've gathered more knowledge to continue in the hope of avoiding setbacks!

i wish you a good stretching journey and  i believe you will do well and reach 12 weeks and why not beyond


----------



## NJoy (Dec 18, 2010)

Luscious850 said:


> @sweet_silvia88 Congrats on the stretch! Keep going strong!
> 
> I'm still waiting on my stretch to really begin... This past year 6 weeks has been my average stretch even though my goal was 8 (I couldn't even make that). However, I love THICK hair and this has thinned out my hair sooo much and caused so much of a set back for me. I had to cut my hair back to chin length in September and now I am NL (thank God). So now that I have some kind of length I can actually bun and pun my hair in an eZComb. Now stretching isn't too much of a hassle.
> 
> ...


 
That's some great growth for 3 weeks.  KUTGW!


----------



## Luscious850 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks ladies. I agree, the growth is where it needs to be but, unfortunately, retention is my weakness. 

Quick update: Just washed and DCed my hair and styled my hair in the usual roller set. I'm going home this weekend from school for 2 weeks. I usually wash once per week but I'm just going to stretch the 2 weeks without a wash. I only use 1 product on my hair after wash day, and that's only to lightly moisturize, so I don't have to worry about my hair being weighed down.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey y'all, its 12 weeks post for me. I am seriously committed to making a year this time around. Good luck to everybody, keep up the great work


----------



## NJoy (Dec 18, 2010)

halee_J said:


> Hey y'all, its 12 weeks post for me. I am seriously committed to making a year this time around. Good luck to everybody, keep up the great work


 
A year?  Nice!! I'll be watching. I may try that after this 6 month stretch. Or....who knows.


----------



## afrochique (Dec 19, 2010)

NJoy said:


> A year?  Nice!! I'll be watching. I may try that after this 6 month stretch. Or....who knows.



Njoy, after a year you'll be floor length!!!


----------



## NJoy (Dec 19, 2010)

afrochique said:


> Njoy, after a year you'll be floor length!!!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi all I am about 12 weeks post as well.  I have done 2 separate 1 yr stretches but this time I think I may only go 6 mos.  I dont know yet cause when I am due for my next relaxer (May) it will be the start of the rainey season.  It rains about 5 days a week at least.  I dont know if its worth realxing to just put it up cause I am afraid to go out with straight  hair in the humidity or rain.

Oh well I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 19, 2010)

SouthernStunner said:


> Hi all I am about 12 weeks post as well. I have done 2 separate 1 yr stretches but this time I think I may only go 6 mos. I dont know yet cause when I am due for my next relaxer (May) it will be the start of the rainey season. It rains about 5 days a week at least. I dont know if its worth realxing to just put it up cause I am afraid to go out with straight hair in the humidity or rain.
> 
> Oh well I will keep you guys posted.


 
Wow! Two one-year stretches. Nice!! But, can I ask why you're only going for 6 months now? What's making you make that decision. Inquiring minds wanna know. TIA.


----------



## ojemba (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm at 25 weeks and attempting my 1st year stretch. I would like to know also what made you decide to only do 6 months this time. 

Njoy your hair lovely. Keep up the good work.


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 20, 2010)

*So far so good.. I took the front braids down shampoo & conditioned and let air dry.. The ends look pretty good.. I've worn braids before my ends were never a problem thank goodness *



NJoy said:


> From 13 weeks to 21 weeks IS a great accomplishment. Congrats and do what's best for your hair. We'll be waiting on those pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NJoy (Dec 21, 2010)

nymane said:


> I'll be 21 weeks post Friday...wash days for me have consistently been a breeze (during this stretch I've been rolling setting weekly).
> 
> Checking in to say I'm 21 weeks today.
> 
> ...



Checking on you to see whether you relaxed yet and how it went. Details.


----------



## nymane (Dec 21, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Checking on you to see whether you relaxed yet and how it went. Details.



Not yet...I'm planning on doing it this Friday (22 weeks post). I'll be sure to check back in


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Dec 21, 2010)

17 weeks post in 3 days! so far so good!


----------



## ojemba (Dec 23, 2010)

oh well i gave in to the roots. I relexed yesterday after 26 weeks.  I got a good trim of about 2inches of dead ends now i have nice blunt ends. I was in the bsl by dec 2010 whick I know i wont make but i'm happy with my results. I'm about 3 inches from full bsl so i hope that i'll be able to get there by my next relaxer.

I'm planning to stretch for 20 weeks at a time. My NG is just to HARD to manage. 

Next stretch starts now.


----------



## afrochique (Dec 24, 2010)

Ojemba, pics please?


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 24, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Wow! Two one-year stretches. Nice!! But, can I ask why you're only going for 6 months now? What's making you make that decision. Inquiring minds wanna know. TIA.


 

Well I am doing a 6 mos stretch now cause I love the benefits stretching gives to my hair (no chance of overlap, thicker, healthier hair).  I can live with only relaxing 2x a year espically if I am only wearing a wig anyway.  I am just on a serious mission and stretching has helped me. I did a one year stretch just to see if I could and I loved the results so much I did it again.  Now I am cool with May for the summer and Nov for the Holidays.

I know I rambled but I hope you understand.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Dec 24, 2010)

ojemba said:


> oh well i gave in to the roots. I relexed yesterday after 26 weeks.  I got a good trim of about 2inches of dead ends now i have nice blunt ends. I was in the bsl by dec 2010 whick I know i wont make but i'm happy with my results. I'm about 3 inches from full bsl so i hope that i'll be able to get there by my next relaxer.
> 
> I'm planning to stretch for 20 weeks at a time. My NG is just to HARD to manage.
> 
> Next stretch starts now.



Good Job Ojemba!!!  

Six months is nothing to sneeze at.  I was happy with my growth and health after five months.  But, I decided I really wanted to go for a transition to natural.  Even though everyone liked my hair after I relaxed, I was missing my new growth.  I think that means I am in a good place mentally to go natural.


----------



## ojemba (Dec 24, 2010)

afrochique said:


> Ojemba, pics please?


 
Retouch June 2010 after 22 weeks stretch and trim:

http://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz246/ojemba/June2010.jpg[/IMG]


Getting ready to retouch after 26 weeks stretch

http://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz246/ojemba/preretouchdec2010.jpg[/IMG]

Retouch Dec 2010 after a trim 


http://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz246/ojemba/Dec2010.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ojemba (Dec 24, 2010)

[IMG]http://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz246/ojemba/Dec2010.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ojemba (Dec 24, 2010)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Good Job Ojemba!!!
> 
> Six months is nothing to sneeze at. I was happy with my growth and health after five months. But, I decided I really wanted to go for a transition to natural. Even though everyone liked my hair after I relaxed, I was missing my new growth. I think that means I am in a good place mentally to go natural.


 

Thank so much. I love how my hair feels its so full and and gots lots of body. I was considering transitioning also but my NG is way to difficult and hard. the time out of braids would have knocked me out. LOLLL.  I plan to stretch for 20 weeks at a time until I get to my length goal which is mbl. I'm hoping I can retain all my growth this year and be mbl by dec 2011. 

Good luck to you in 2011


----------



## afrochique (Dec 24, 2010)

Great progress, Ojemba!!! Your hair is longer and thicker.


----------



## LushLox (Dec 24, 2010)

Lovely progress Ojemba, your hair is so much thicker!

Did you change your relaxer application the second time round, as in the first pic your hair looks very very straight, more so than the December touch up. Either way your hair looks fab!


----------



## halee_J (Dec 24, 2010)

Ojemba your hair looks gorgeous! Your hair is so much thicker  Did you self-relax?


----------



## ojemba (Dec 24, 2010)

halee_J said:


> Ojemba your hair looks gorgeous! Your hair is so much thicker  Did you self-relax?


 

Thanks Doll, Oh no I didn't self relax, I wuld love to do so for my next retouch. My NG was out of control so I called my hairdresser on Wed. and begged her to take me - as this is the busy season.


----------



## ojemba (Dec 24, 2010)

halee_J said:


> Ojemba your hair looks gorgeous! Your hair is so much thicker  Did you self-relax?


 


afrochique said:


> Great progress, Ojemba!!! Your hair is longer and thicker.


Thank you, how are you doing with your stretch?


----------



## esi.adokowa (Dec 25, 2010)

ojemba your hair looks gorgeous!
only 8 weeks left in my stretch!


----------



## Relentless (Dec 25, 2010)

I went 10 weeks (the longest I've ever stretched) and was well pleased after my relaxer.  Maybe, I will shoot for 12 weeks now.    Good thread.. Subscribing


----------



## HoneyA (Dec 26, 2010)

I decided not to retouch until next year December when I hope to be hip length at the length check. I think I found a method to keep my roots flat. I'm texlaxed now and about 12 weeks post. I basically just blow dry my roots straight with cool to warm air after my wash and treat 1x per week and my hair looks fresh. That's how I've wearing my hair for the last two weeks. The key is of course moisturising my ends like crazy but if I don't blow dry my roots at least, that demarcation line might suffer some damage. I'll be doing a protein treatment every other week for sure.

ETA: the detangling and blow drying in sections takes a while though but I won't be doing it every week (not before 5 months post anyway). I'm thinking of the length and thickness I'll have in December 2011 so I can deal with it


----------



## HoneyA (Dec 26, 2010)

NJoy said:


> So the flip-flopping is over for now.  Viva la stretch!   I've decided to continue stretching.  Why didn't someone tell me about 2-strand twists earlier?  I still keep my end bunned up tho.  I do love letting them hang down in the evenings tho.



What's this about two strand twists ? Is this another way of stretching? More info please...


----------



## afrochique (Dec 26, 2010)

ojemba said:


> Thank you, how are you doing with your stretch?



I am doing great. 28 weeks post right now. I have been too lazy with my hair to consider relaxing and my new growth is behaving.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 26, 2010)

HoneyA said:


> What's this about two strand twists ? Is this another way of stretching? More info please...


 
Girl, I've heard people talking about 2-strand twists and saw Kimmay do hers in a video. It' works well because I can detangle, moisturize and seal small sections, twist it up and move on to another section. The ng area holds VERY well and is stretched so that it doesn't matt up. The relaxed ends may need retwisting the next day because they don't hold as well but, it's a small price to pay for not having to deal with my ng regularly. And with my moisturizers in there, it just feels great!

You just take a section, break it into two sections and twist all the way to the ends. Voila! I started off making big, chunky twists but, when I go to retwist, I take a chunky one and turn that into 2. It's a cute look on it's own and feels nice to just let them hang and bounce around (especially since my hair is always up). Then I take the twists and pull them back into a bun to be sure my ends are protected. (habit. :giggle) I always let them down at night tho.


----------



## HoneyA (Dec 26, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Girl, I've heard people talking about 2-strand twists and saw Kimmay do hers in a video. It' works well because I can detangle, moisturize and seal small sections, twist it up and move on to another section. The ng area holds VERY well and is stretched so that it doesn't matt up. The relaxed ends may need retwisting the next day because they don't hold as well but, it's a small price to pay for not having to deal with my ng regularly. And with my moisturizers in there, it just feels great!
> 
> You just take a section, break it into two sections and twist all the way to the ends. Voila! I started off making big, chunky twists but, when I go to retwist, I take a chunky one and turn that into 2. It's a cute look on it's own and feels nice to just let them hang and bounce around (especially since my hair is always up). Then I take the twists and pull them back into a bun to be sure my ends are protected. (habit. :giggle) I always let them down at night tho.



hmmm, I'm going to have to try this out this week. I always moisturise and braid my hair in 10 braids at night.I'm going to look for this YT video right now.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 27, 2010)

22 weeks tomorrow.  I'm gonna make 6 mos. Wow.


----------



## HoneyA (Dec 27, 2010)

^^^Congrats NJoy!

I watched some videos last night about 2 strand twists. So you keep your twists in then and style your hair with them during the day as a protective style?


----------



## NJoy (Dec 27, 2010)

HoneyA said:


> ^^^Congrats NJoy!
> 
> I watched some videos last night about 2 strand twists. So you keep your twists in then and style your hair with them during the day as a protective style?


 
I do.  I wear them in a bun with one or two hanging down in the front for a bang.  Or, I cover them with my 1/2 wig.  I don't wear them dangling free outside.  Protecting them ends.


----------



## nymane (Dec 27, 2010)

I self-relaxed...it was kind of a fail (no pics). I used profectiv no lye regular...it was terrible, it left me very under-processed which was okay because I wanted to be texlaxed, but it took close to 40 mins to process  which lead to burning *sigh*...I know, I know 

My new growth is about 60%-65% processed, I wanted it to be about 80%-85% processed...so next time I'm going back to my stylist 

I should have just used what my stylist has been using for years...Affirm Sensitive Scalp Super Strength. After doing all my research on normal/regular strength relaxers I really bought into the idea that it would work just as well.  I was wrong! My new is [/b]VERY* resistant and I never burn when my stylist does it.  I just wanted to save money and become a complete DIY'er  ...maybe I'll try again in the future by my heart can't take the pressure of self-relaxing right now.

Oh yeah...I used Alraines texlax method (I think it's a great method): 

YouTube - Texlaxing!!-By request*


----------



## halee_J (Dec 27, 2010)

nymane said:


> I self-relaxed...it was kind of a fail (no pics). I used profectiv no lye regular...it was terrible, it left me very under-processed which was okay because I wanted to be texlaxed, but it took close to 40 mins to process  which lead to burning *sigh*...I know, I know
> 
> My new growth is about 60%-65% processed, I wanted it to be about 80%-85% processed...so next time I'm going back to my stylist
> 
> ...


*

I'm sorry that happened nymane. Maybe it was the relaxer, as you said. I texlax and have resistant hair too. I read this article by sistaslick about buildup affecting the relaxer process. She recommends clarifying a few days prior to relaxing. I tried it last relaxer, best touch up yet  Maybe you can try it if/when you decide to give self-relaxing another whirl.*


----------



## janeemat (Dec 27, 2010)

NJoy said:


> 22 weeks tomorrow.  I'm gonna make 6 mos. Wow.


 
Girl I've had my eyes on you.  You are making me want to try a 6 month stretch.  I did 5 months last year and vowed never again!  Your hair has done wonders.  I can't believe the growth that you have gotten.  Keep it up!


----------



## NJoy (Dec 27, 2010)

nymane said:


> I self-relaxed...it was kind of a fail (no pics). I used profectiv no lye regular...it was terrible, it left me very under-processed which was okay because I wanted to be texlaxed, but it took close to 40 mins to process  which lead to burning *sigh*...I know, I know
> 
> My new growth is about 60%-65% processed, I wanted it to be about 80%-85% processed...so next time I'm going back to my stylist
> 
> ...


*

Awwww, I'm sorry things didn't turn out the way you wanted. I think Halee_J's comments make good sense and I'm taking notes. Are you planning a corrective or rolling with what you have?




janeemat said:



			Girl I've had my eyes on you. You are making me want to try a 6 month stretch. I did 5 months last year and vowed never again! Your hair has done wonders. I can't believe the growth that you have gotten. Keep it up!
		
Click to expand...

 
Why? Why did you vow never again? This is my first long stretch and it's going well. But, I really don't know what's supposed to go wrong? erplexed Hmmm... Maybe it's better that I not know.  Nah. Tell me before I imagine it's something worse than it is.*


----------



## janeemat (Dec 27, 2010)

Why? Why did you vow never again? This is my first long stretch and it's going well. But, I really don't know what's supposed to go wrong? erplexed Hmmm... Maybe it's better that I not know.  Nah. Tell me before I imagine it's something worse than it is.[/QUOTE]

It was a lot of work for nothing.  Meaning there was no difference in 5 months than my normal 3 months.  I was dissapointed and figured why deal with all the madness of dealing with the two different textures.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 27, 2010)

janeemat said:


> Why? Why did you vow never again? This is my first long stretch and it's going well. But, I really don't know what's supposed to go wrong? erplexed Hmmm... Maybe it's better that I not know.  Nah. Tell me before I imagine it's something worse than it is.


 
It was a lot of work for nothing. Meaning there was no difference in 5 months than my normal 3 months. I was dissapointed and figured why deal with all the madness of dealing with the two different textures.[/QUOTE]

Ok, gotcha!


----------



## nymane (Dec 27, 2010)

halee_J said:


> I'm sorry that happened nymane. Maybe it was the relaxer, as you said. I texlax and have resistant hair too. I read this article by sistaslick about buildup affecting the relaxer process. She recommends clarifying a few days prior to relaxing. I tried it last relaxer, *best* touch up yet  Maybe you can try it if/when you decide to give self-relaxing another whirl.



Thanks...Yeah I did that too and I've read the article.



NJoy said:


> Awwww, I'm sorry things didn't turn out the way you wanted. I think Halee_J's comments make good sense and I'm taking notes. Are you planning a corrective or rolling with what you have?



No corrective, I'm planning on doing another long stretch...maybe about 6 months.


----------



## Luscious850 (Dec 28, 2010)

Update: I got my hair braided this past Saturday. I will be leaving it in for 6 weeks. My next scheduled relaxer is on the 13th of February. I want these braids out a week before then so I can prepare my hair for the relaxer. Soooo.. with this install the rest of my stretch is pretty much laid out for me. The only challenge is keeping these braids in and caring for them. I have a crazy tendency of wanting to see and touch my hair when I have my hair hidden away

My regimen in braids:
~Wash/Condition once per week
~Cowash once per week
~Moisturize Daily

Goal Stretch: 12 weeks


----------



## lana (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm four months post this week. What is that 20 weeks Stretched from Texlaxing. This is my longest stretch yet. I think I'll stretch until the end of February to make six months. No reason to texlax for now. The hair looks thick and healthy. Moisturizing is making it hard to hold a flat ironed look. So I'm bunning it.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 28, 2010)

lana said:


> I'm four months post this week. What is that 20 weeks Stretched from Texlaxing. This is my longest stretch yet. I think I'll stretch until the end of February to make six months. No reason to texlax for now. The hair looks thick and healthy. Moisturizing is making it hard to hold a flat ironed look. So I'm bunning it.


 
You mean, 4 months post is 16 weeks. You have 8 more weeks to 6 mos, ma. So, end of Feb., huh? This is my longest stretch at 22 wks and I'm stretching til at least 6 mos too. That's 2 weeks from now and I'm not really feeling the need to texlax. Trying to decide now what I want to do so that I can prep my hair. It's been so long, I'll have to make sure I remember how to texlax.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 30, 2010)

Ok, I'm feeling a little kooky over here. I'm so loving the thickness of my hair that I'm thinking of stretching for 12 months instead of 6. That should put me right at my goal length in June. What do you think? Should I slow my roll or what?  Help me think this thing through.


----------



## ojemba (Dec 30, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Ok, I'm feeling a little kooky over here. I'm so loving the thickness of my hair that I'm thinking of stretching for 12 months instead of 6. That should put me right at my goal length in June. What do you think? Should I slow my roll or what?  Help me think this thing through.



Go for it!! I wanted to do 12 months also but my ng was out of control so I relaxed at 26 weeks. I figure relaxers every 20 weeks will work for me, I'll get the thickness and lenght without the work of managing my ng. If it's working go for it girl.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 30, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Ok, I'm feeling a little kooky over here. I'm so loving the thickness of my hair that I'm thinking of stretching for 12 months instead of 6. That should put me right at my goal length in June. What do you think? Should I slow my roll or what?  Help me think this thing through.



I say go for it, but take it one month at a time; monitor how your hair responds. Also, your hair grows pretty quickly, be sure you can relax that NG @ the end of the stretch. But its doable @ your length, I mean Sylver2 did it. Personally, my plan is to relax in 3 or 4 sections like she did


----------



## divachyk (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm still a newbie at stretching -- ladies that have your TUs done at the salon, how do you prepare your hair to ensure your ng is manageable for the stylist to work with? My last stretch ended horrible at 16 weeks! I experienced major breakage because the stylist had a hard time weeding through all the ng. My ng tends to matt and is super thick and coarse. Thankfully I have a lot of hair and it's not that noticeable. I have a TU scheduled for next week and I'm frightened of how this stretch (11 weeks) will end. I'm ending this stretch earlier than last time until I learn the art of stretching. Suggestions? 



ojemba said:


> Thanks Doll, Oh no I didn't self relax, I wuld love to do so for my next retouch. My NG was out of control so I called my hairdresser on Wed. and begged her to take me - as this is the busy season.


 YOUR HAIR IS GORGEOUS! Did your stylist have a hard time getting through your ng? Did you do anything special to your hair to prep it before you went?



NJoy said:


> Girl, I've heard people talking about 2-strand twists and saw Kimmay do hers in a video. It' works well because I can detangle, moisturize and seal small sections, twist it up and move on to another section. The ng area holds VERY well and is stretched so that it doesn't matt up. The relaxed ends may need retwisting the next day because they don't hold as well but, it's a small price to pay for not having to deal with my ng regularly. And with my moisturizers in there, it just feels great!
> 
> You just take a section, break it into two sections and twist all the way to the ends. Voila! I started off making big, chunky twists but, when I go to retwist, I take a chunky one and turn that into 2. It's a cute look on it's own and feels nice to just let them hang and bounce around (especially since my hair is always up). Then I take the twists and pull them back into a bun to be sure my ends are protected. (habit. :giggle) I always let them down at night tho.


I deal with matting ng. Ugh!


----------



## ojemba (Dec 30, 2010)

divachyk said:


> I'm still a newbie at stretching -- ladies that have your TUs done at the salon, how do you prepare your hair to ensure your ng is manageable for the stylist to work with? My last stretch ended horrible at 16 weeks! I experienced major breakage because the stylist had a hard time weeding through all the ng. My ng tends to matt and is super thick and coarse. Thankfully I have a lot of hair and it's not that noticeable. I have a TU scheduled for next week and I'm frightened of how this stretch (11 weeks) will end. I'm ending this stretch earlier than last time until I learn the art of stretching. Suggestions?
> 
> YOUR HAIR IS GORGEOUS! Did your stylist have a hard time getting through your ng? Did you do anything special to your hair to prep it before you went?
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about your experience. My stylist really took her time during my retouch. I began to burn so she washed out the back first then worked in the front. I did require a lot more relaxer, my hair just sucked it up. Overall she was great but of course charged for her hard work lolll. I didn't have any breakage Thank God.


----------



## ojemba (Dec 30, 2010)

divachyk said:


> I'm still a newbie at stretching -- ladies that have your TUs done at the salon, how do you prepare your hair to ensure your ng is manageable for the stylist to work with? My last stretch ended horrible at 16 weeks! I experienced major breakage because the stylist had a hard time weeding through all the ng. My ng tends to matt and is super thick and coarse. Thankfully I have a lot of hair and it's not that noticeable. I have a TU scheduled for next week and I'm frightened of how this stretch (11 weeks) will end. I'm ending this stretch earlier than last time until I learn the art of stretching. Suggestions?
> 
> YOUR HAIR IS GORGEOUS! Did your stylist have a hard time getting through your ng? Did you do anything special to your hair to prep it before you went?
> 
> ...



Sorry I forgot to answr your next question, I detangled and removed all shed hair at home. My hair was also very moistureized- I'm not sure if that helped my process.


----------



## nymane (Dec 30, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Ok, I'm feeling a little kooky over here. I'm so loving the thickness of my hair that I'm thinking of stretching for 12 months instead of 6. That should put me right at my goal length in June. What do you think? Should I slow my roll or what?  Help me think this thing through.



As long as you don't run into any problems...I'd say go for it! I know the results will be beautiful


----------



## divachyk (Dec 31, 2010)

ojemba said:


> Sorry I forgot to answr your next question, I detangled and removed all shed hair at home. My hair was also very moistureized- I'm not sure if that helped my process.





ojemba said:


> Sorry to hear about your experience. My stylist really took her time during my retouch. I began to burn so she washed out the back first then worked in the front. I did require a lot more relaxer, my hair just sucked it up. Overall she was great but of course charged for her hard work lolll. I didn't have any breakage Thank God.


Your stylist is a gem. What did you moisturize your hair with? I think where I went wrong last time is that I didn't properly detangle and loosen the ng so it was very impacted when I arrived for my TU. I really didn't know any better but guarantee that won't happen again.


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 31, 2010)

20 weeks post this week... got front braids re-braided last week so I am good for another 8-12 weeks


----------



## ojemba (Dec 31, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Your stylist is a gem. What did you moisturize your hair with? I think where I went wrong last time is that I didn't properly detangle and loosen the ng so it was very impacted when I arrived for my TU. I really didn't know any better but guarantee that won't happen again.


 

I moisturize with Bee Mine Moisturizer and seal with Coconut oil. Detangling is key. I don't plan stretch for 6 months again because my ng was so thick and hard I had to detangle in small sections.


----------



## HoneyA (Jan 1, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Girl, I've heard people talking about 2-strand twists and saw Kimmay do hers in a video. It' works well because I can detangle, moisturize and seal small sections, twist it up and move on to another section. The ng area holds VERY well and is stretched so that it doesn't matt up. The relaxed ends may need retwisting the next day because they don't hold as well but, it's a small price to pay for not having to deal with my ng regularly. And with my moisturizers in there, it just feels great!
> 
> You just take a section, break it into two sections and twist all the way to the ends. Voila! I started off making big, chunky twists but, when I go to retwist, I take a chunky one and turn that into 2. It's a cute look on it's own and feels nice to just let them hang and bounce around (especially since my hair is always up). Then I take the twists and pull them back into a bun to be sure my ends are protected. (habit. :giggle) I always let them down at night tho.



Thanks NJoy, my hair is twisted right now and styled and it was so easy. Took me about 45 mins. I love it! The twists are gorgeous. This PS is a keeper. Talk about low manipulation. It's moisturize, spritz and go until next weekend.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 1, 2011)

HoneyA said:


> Thanks NJoy, my hair is twisted right now and styled and it was so easy. Took me about 45 mins. I love it! The twists are gorgeous. This PS is a keeper. Talk about low manipulation. It's moisturize, spritz and go until next weekend.


 
 Told ya. I love it too. I'm ready to twist mine back up too.


----------



## Minty (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm gonna hang around and read some past posts for inspiration.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 2, 2011)

Checking in at 5 month post on January 8th. Easy going. I need more of a stretching challenge, so as of right now, I want to go the whole year without a touch up.  I will take it one month at a time and see how it goes.  If I can hang aroun until December, this will be my longest stretch at a year and six months!


----------



## halee_J (Jan 3, 2011)

beans4reezy said:


> Checking in at 5 month post on January 8th. Easy going. I need more of a stretching challenge, so as of right now, I want to go the whole year without a touch up.  I will take it one month at a time and see how it goes.  If I can hang aroun until December, this will be my longest stretch at a year and six months!



GO beans GO!  You are my stretch hero! I can't wait to see your progress @ the end!


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Jan 4, 2011)

this is my growth so far, i'm 18 weeks(19weeks in 3 days)












my mom is begging me for a relaxer lol  and people start asking me how i manage and keep my hair so nicely!

and they also mentioned my hair will be long once i relax!
yay hope i make it to 6 months(and why not even beyond)!!!

Happy stretching ladies!! we can do this


----------



## halee_J (Jan 4, 2011)

Looking good sweet_silvia88! I'll definitely be looking forward to your relaxer results.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Jan 6, 2011)

just passed 14 weeks. i plan on relaxing my hair on the 20th of february, so i have about six and a half weeks left. 

i'm currently in braids, and i just resumed daily application of my sulfur mixture.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 6, 2011)

Yiiiiiikes! I'm 6 months post on Tuesday. Lazily in my 2-strand twists. I think I'm gonna keep stretching. I think I might buy a phony puff and see how I like wearing that over my bunned twists.  Dang, I love wearing these twists.


----------



## destine2grow (Jan 6, 2011)

I have read all 82 pages and am very inspired! i have a very bad breakage area i need 2 grow out! Also would like 2 thicken my fine hair! I have gone 7.5 mths post relaxer when i transition 2 natural! I did a relaxer in Oct of last year and I was definitely under process! Plus it was my first relaxer after becoming natural! I will be 13 wks post relaxer on Sat! i a$ having a difficult time due 2 breakage and some products not working the same as they have in the past. Plus I'm pregnant! My hair was also healthier when I stretch the first time! I'm determine 2 stretch until my hair is healthy and much thicker!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 7, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Yiiiiiikes! I'm 6 months post on Tuesday. Lazily in my 2-strand twists. I think I'm gonna keep stretching. I think I might buy a phony puff and see how I like wearing that over my bunned twists.  Dang, I love wearing these twists.


 

Stretching can become addictive. LOL


----------



## halee_J (Jan 7, 2011)

15 weeks post tomorrow. So far so good, no problems at all. Frequent DCs, keeping up the moisutre on the NG and protein on the ends make my life very easy.


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Jan 7, 2011)

19weeks post today!! So far so good, gonna try airdrying more. 5more weeks to complete my 1st 6months stretch! I may relax or just do a length check and continue!yay!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm somewhere around 3 months post, and recently fell in love with roller sets 

Don't know when I will relax because I'm away at school and don't trust people with my hair, but I'm trying to hold out until april or may at least. Time shall tell

HHG ladies and stretching


----------



## carlana25 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey ladies I would like to join this challenge but I would like to know how to take care of my hair while stretching so that it doesn't start breaking THANKS LADIES


----------



## afrochique (Jan 7, 2011)

*Carlana*, I wash weekly, then deep condition and airdry. After moisturizing and sealing, I braid my hair into about 8-10 big braids and baggy overnight. (+sleep with a satin bonnet on). During the day (outside the house), I slap on my wig.

The key is to keep your new growth moisturized. I use S-Curl and JBCO for this purpose. I apply JBCO to the new growth after airdrying, and spray S-Curl as needed during the week. Also use JBCO to seal my ends as needed.

Ladies, 30 wks post. New growth is still behaving. Still taking it a week at a time.


----------



## carlana25 (Jan 8, 2011)

thank you very much afrochique for responding i just got a fresh relaxer i will try stretching hopefully all goes well........


----------



## divachyk (Jan 8, 2011)

I wish I could stretch as long as you ladies. I find that my hair starts breaking around 10 weeks. It's like every time I run my fingers across, through or in my hair, it's breaks. I'm noticing that 10 weeks is my max until I learn better techniques for stretching. My other concern is that if I stretch too long, will a stylist be able to work with the ng. I'm quickly learning that stylists in my area are not familiar with how to work on a stretched head.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 8, 2011)

Diva Start with small increments. Also Jot down the weeks and what you used and how your hair felt; basically a Journal. So everytime to get to the point of wanting to pull your hair out. You'll go look at week 10 and go OHHHHH I used ---- for my hair and it had these results. 

I notice I need different things during different times of my relaxer.


----------



## Bluetopia (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm a couple days shy of 54 weeks since that texturizer mishap. my hair is poofy but thriving (i think )

its crazy but my hair is so thick and coarse that  i dont think most ppl can even tell i had a texturizer a year ago....

have no idea if this is a stretch or a transition...and not pressed about it...

altho when i sweated out my blow out on New Year's I seriously almost wanted to get a perm the next day out of frustration because I was pissed I'd spent $85 for a 6hr hair-do. 

Then I quickly realized that was silly. 

HHG ladies! Anyone else at the (or aiming for) the one year mark?


----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 9, 2011)

You all have made me decide to stretch for 6 months.  I'm posting here to be held accountable.  I've never gone past 13 weeks before.  I'm 11 weeks right now and the scarf method is really working for my edges so I'm good.  I'm really pleased with my previous stretches so now it's time to take it to another level like you ladies. My 6 month mark will be in April. I never thought I would ever go for 6 months but I think I can.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 9, 2011)

i am also in. im 2 weeks post. 50 more weeks to go. i just want bigger, puffier hair.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 9, 2011)

Bluetopia said:


> I'm a couple days shy of 54 weeks since that texturizer mishap. my hair is poofy but thriving (i think )
> 
> its crazy but my hair is so thick and coarse that  i dont think most ppl can even tell i had a texturizer a year ago....
> 
> ...




Wow! Congrats on passing the 1 year mark! I'm also aiming of for a year I'm 15 weeks post, now getting into the "thick" of things  Last time I made it about 9 months; hopefully I can make it to one year this round


----------



## NJoy (Jan 9, 2011)

Bluetopia said:


> I'm a couple days shy of 54 weeks since that texturizer mishap. my hair is poofy but thriving (i think )
> 
> its crazy but my hair is so thick and coarse that i dont think most ppl can even tell i had a texturizer a year ago....
> 
> ...


 
I'm officially 6 months post on Tuesday. I'm threatening a year stretch but am actually taking it week by week. So far, there's not need to relax, It's not like I'm wearing my hair out anyway. *shrugs* Meh. But we'll see.


----------



## Kamilla16 (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow.. you ladies are such an inspiration... The longest I've ever stretched is 16 weeks.. WITH the help of twists/braids at the 2 month mark. I'm in kinky twist now, and plan on stretching until February... Good luck ladies!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 11, 2011)

Yep. 6 months today.  I just washed and DC in twists. I'm detangling each, moisturizing, sealing and retwisting. No touch up planned for me yet. Did I say I'm loving these twists? And I pull them up into a baggied bun to protect my ends. AND the twists are handling my ng?! I'm lovin it!

I'm making great use of this time being snowed in.  Taking care of my hair while watching the Game marathon.  Prepping for the season premier tonight.


----------



## destine2grow (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm have been having breakage and i have tried abt everything! I'm still going 2 continue stretching b/c I dont feel my hair is strong enough for a relaxer. I'm deep conditioning right now with ors replenishing con and i'm going 2 follow up with aphogee 2 min and then SE olive moisture treatment! I am hoping this will fix my breakage issue! 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! I am planning on purchasing Joico Kpak shampoo and conditioner, kpak reconstruct and the intense hydrator! Have any of u ladies tried these products when u had breakage issues?


----------



## NJoy (Jan 11, 2011)

destine2grow said:


> I'm have been having breakage and i have tried abt everything! I'm still going 2 continue stretching b/c I dont feel my hair is strong enough for a relaxer. I'm deep conditioning right now with ors replenishing con and i'm going 2 follow up with aphogee 2 min and then SE olive moisture treatment! I am hoping this will fix my breakage issue!
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! I am planning on purchasing Joico Kpak shampoo and conditioner, kpak reconstruct and the intense hydrator! Have any of u ladies tried these products when u had breakage issues?


 
Are you sure you're not having protein overload and then throwing more protein at it?  What have you been doing while having this breakage?  And why do you feel like it's not strong enough?  Details, girlfriend.


----------



## destine2grow (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for responding so quick! I dont think its protein overload b/c my hair does not feel hard or dry! its actually soft but doesnt feel musht either! I thought I had to much protein and started foicusing on moisture! Now I'm focusing on protein! The last time I used protein was back on 1/1/11! I thought if i used 2 light proteins that it will stop the problem today! I guess thats wishfull thinking! I stopped using leave ins b/c i dont like Elasta qp H2! I do have aphogee green tea reconstructor so maybe I can start back using it!

I don't flat iron my hair! I always airdry! I do know that my major problem is keeping my hands out my hair! If my hair is npt wrapped up then my hands are in it! I'm that bad! I shampoo once a week and cowash 2x a week! I wear a wig but i do take the plaits down each day and moisturize and seal! Should I just leave the plaits in untiil wash day?


----------



## NJoy (Jan 11, 2011)

destine2grow said:


> Thanks for responding so quick! I dont think its protein overload b/c my hair does not feel hard or dry! its actually soft but doesnt feel musht either! I thought I had to much protein and started foicusing on moisture! Now I'm focusing on protein! The last time I used protein was back on 1/1/11! I thought if i used 2 light proteins that it will stop the problem today! I guess thats wishfull thinking! I stopped using leave ins b/c i dont like Elasta qp H2! I do have aphogee green tea reconstructor so maybe I can start back using it!
> 
> I don't flat iron my hair! I always airdry! I do know that my major problem is keeping my hands out my hair! If my hair is npt wrapped up then my hands are in it! I'm that bad! I shampoo once a week and cowash 2x a week! I wear a wig but i do take the plaits down each day and moisturize and seal! Should I just leave the plaits in untiil wash day?


 
I'm wondering how far you are in your stretch. Maybe you should move to a lower manipulation strategy...starting with keeping your hands outta your hair. 

I'm a daily cowashwer but started weekly cowashing instead to lessen manipulation deep in my stretch. Maybe leaving your braids alone until you wash...say, weekly, might help during your stretch.


----------



## destine2grow (Jan 11, 2011)

Okay I'll try to weekly cowash and I will also leave the braids in. I'm 13 wks post! I'l b 14 wks post on Sat! I am definitely working on keeping my hands out my hair. I also have been stressing a lot lately too!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 11, 2011)

Destine2grow, it does sound like your using quite a bit of protein and if your hair is breaking, that could also be a sign of over protein or some off balance some how.

Ors has protein, Aphogee and Silk Elements Olive Oil has protein. 
I'd use one and then back it up with a Moisturizing only DC. Silk Elements Megasilk Creme container is awesome as a affordable DC.

What Leave in are you using?

I'd definitely start off Clarifying getting a clean start. Aphogee 2 minute, DC with SE *not Olive Oil Version, DC under a self heating cap for about 1 to 2 hours

And lower your manipulation seems like a bit much.


----------



## destine2grow (Jan 11, 2011)

Jjamiah, I didn't know that the SE olive moisture treatment had protein in it! I normally only use the ors hair mayo and SE moisture treatment and DC 2x a week with the 2! This would explain the breakage! Wow I need 2 find another moistrue DC! I tried SE cholesterol and it did nothing for my hair. I am currently using elasta qp h2 as a leave in! I also have aphogee green tea recon but rarely use it!


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jan 11, 2011)

Heyy!! I'm definitely in! I originally was going to relax this month but I have decided to relax in April when I will be 6 months post. Only 12 more weeks to go


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 11, 2011)

destine2grow said:


> Jjamiah, I didn't know that the SE olive moisture treatment had protein in it! I normally only use the ors hair mayo and SE moisture treatment and DC 2x a week with the 2! This would explain the breakage! Wow I need 2 find another moistrue DC! I tried SE cholesterol and it did nothing for my hair. I am currently using elasta qp h2 as a leave in! I also have aphogee green tea recon but rarely use it!



SE the Olive oil version green container does have some protein in it. I experienced some breakage myself using that and the aphogee 2 minute together. 

SE the Cream container and it is amazing. 

Try a Pack of the SE Megasilk Moisturizing treatment Original.

We are all here to help you work through this


----------



## destine2grow (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok thanks! I will pick it up tomorrow and report back abt the breakage! Thanks ladies I really appreciate it!


----------



## Luscious850 (Jan 12, 2011)

Update: I'm 7 weeks post and I just took out my braids after only 2.5 weeks. After I washed the braids yesterday they were feeling oily and I automatically thought BUILD UP! Thank God I took it down because my hairs ph is sooooo off. My hair is porous and brittle. It was coming out in chunks. 

I had several clumps, like the one down below, all over my shower.











I'm going to use some of my roux porosity  control tonight. I may have to push my stretch past 12 weeks. I don't believe in chemically processing hair that isn't healthy and my hair is sick at the moment. Lol. This is nothing that a good serving of tlc can't fix. I'll keep you ladies updated. In the mean time, I'm wigging it to class.






Sent from my SGH-T959 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## ojemba (Jan 12, 2011)

sthrnlady said:


> Heyy!! I'm definitely in! I originally was going to relax this month but I have decided to relax in April when I will be 6 months post. Only 12 more weeks to go


 

Your hair has gotten a lot thicker, congrats.


----------



## Luscious850 (Jan 13, 2011)

Quick Update: I did an overnight dc and my breakage stopped, thank Goodness!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## lana (Jan 13, 2011)

I ended my stretch at 5 months and then went ahead and texlaxed. It turned out great. I made it to right at BSL with the top middle. But if it's curled it hangs at APL. I'm very happy with my hair. My next goal is mid-back length hair. That's what I want. 

I'm sticking with Mane & Tail Shampoo and Conditioner as well as Keracare Humecto Conditioner and Redken Smooth Down when I get into months 3 and 4. At this rate, I can safely say I will only have to Texlax twice in 2011 January and then again in June or July if I can make it. 

I went back and forth about going natural completely, but I finally decided that this is the best my hair has ever looked and I might as well stick to what works. My DH helped me make the decision. He was so serious about my hair, I guess my love of all things healthy hair has rubbed off!


----------



## destine2grow (Jan 13, 2011)

Just want to update you ladies on my gair! It's still breaking but not as much! I'm focusing on my hair getting balance! I am staying up on the moisture and keeping my hands out my hair!


----------



## Kamilla16 (Jan 13, 2011)

Just wanted to commend you ladies for stretching so far!! I plan on stretching til 4 months, who knows I may try to go a little longer! Great job!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jan 13, 2011)

Luscious850 said:


> Quick Update: I did an overnight dc and my breakage stopped, thank Goodness!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Long Hair Care Forum App



What did you use to DC with?


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm not sure what's going on with my hair but I'm experiencing some breakage. I blame it on the corrective that I had done, but it is what it is. My hair seems to be protein sensitive now  It seemed mushy so I put some aphogee 2 min and it went down hill from there. 

I haven't had a touch up since october, so I'm still trying to decide what I want to do.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 15, 2011)

Checking in, ladies.  I'll be 25 weeks on Tuesday and really considering texlaxing then.  Feeling a little guilty because I'm not texlaxing because of any problems with my stretch but, wanting it to look nice and long for an event.  Of course, now that I've said that, I'll also consider just flat ironing the roots.  *sigh*  so much work.  We'll see.

As usual, I'm threatening to end my stretch but may not.   I'll keep you posted.


----------



## janeemat (Jan 15, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Checking in, ladies. I'll be 25 weeks on Tuesday and really considering texlaxing then. Feeling a little guilty because I'm not texlaxing because of any problems with my stretch but, wanting it to look nice and long for an event. Of course, now that I've said that, I'll also consider just flat ironing the roots. *sigh* so much work. We'll see.
> 
> As usual, I'm threatening to end my stretch but may not.  I'll keep you posted.


 

I can't wait to see it.  Will you be relaxing it yourself?  Because you, I'm going to attempt another 5 month stretch when I swore never again.  We will see.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 15, 2011)

janeemat said:


> I can't wait to see it. Will you be relaxing it yourself? Because you, I'm going to attempt another 5 month stretch when I swore never again. We will see.


 
Yes.  I'll be doing it myself, relaxing in 2 sections.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, texlaxing tomorrow is out. I ended up cowashing tonight. I LOVE cowashing! I also detangled while in the shower and braided my hair in 6 braids to airdry and prepare to flat iron my roots a bit. The stretch continues.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Jan 21, 2011)

a little more than sixteen weeks post!
i'm planning my relaxer for the 20th of february.
i'm going to keep my applying my sulfur for two more weeks and then i'll take out my braids and rest it for the remaining two weeks.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 22, 2011)

I am still stretching and enjoying my hair.  I usually have my hair in a beehive cornrow and my wig.  I am taking my braid out now and will clairify, moist poo, protein dc, moist dc with my steamer, and is 6 twist for a twist out ready for work on Monday.  I will wear it for a week and then back in my beehive for a month.  I will continue to do this until May when I am due to relax.


----------



## SunShine21 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello Ladies, 

I've been strectching for 4mts now and I would like to continue.   The only prb is that I am currently deployed to iraq which means HARD water.  Im running into issues with detangling.  I absolutely dred getting my hair wet! Which isn't like me at all because I love cowashing.  After every wash(even if I braid my hair before) I end up with huge knots close to my scalp.   Now my hair is starting to shed like crazy....Are there any suggestions on what I can do to prolong my stretch???  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 23, 2011)

SunShine21 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I've been strectching for 4mts now and I would like to continue. The only prb is that I am currently deployed to iraq which means HARD water. Im running into issues with detangling. I absolutely dred getting my hair wet! Which isn't like me at all because I love cowashing. After every wash(even if I braid my hair before) I end up with huge knots close to my scalp. Now my hair is starting to shed like crazy....Are there any suggestions on what I can do to prolong my stretch???
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
Wow. That's a tough one. Can't recommend a water treatment system in Iraq. erplexed I know how distressing hard water is. I freaked out while vacationing in Las Vegas and their hard water. Definitely sounds like cuticles are tangling around each other and need to be closed. Problem is, the mineral deposits in the hard water may prevent them from closing properly. I guess I'd have to take my chances pre-poo'g and then using a chelating poo to get rid of the mineral deposits and then close those cuticles and condition well. I wouldn't wash my hair more than once a week or two. Shoot, I don't even know what you have access to. erplexed

I hope others come with better suggestions. But above all, be careful out there. 

.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 23, 2011)

DC'd my hair last night and was feeling pretty good about my length. I can see that it's still growing, which is a good thing. But, while moisturizing, I noticed a small section of shorter hair on the top of my head. I'm wondering whether that's breakage from this stretch or not. I'm gonna act like it's not and ignore it for now since I haven't seen any broken hairs. I'll be 26 weeks post on Tuesday.


.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 23, 2011)

SunShine21 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I've been strectching for 4mts now and I would like to continue.   The only prb is that I am currently deployed to iraq which means HARD water.  Im running into issues with detangling.  I absolutely dred getting my hair wet! Which isn't like me at all because I love cowashing.  After every wash(even if I braid my hair before) I end up with huge knots close to my scalp.   Now my hair is starting to shed like crazy....Are there any suggestions on what I can do to prolong my stretch???
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Have you tried bottled water. I would definitely try this for now until you get to an area where you don't have to worry about the water conditions 

Sorry your going through this right now.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm with JJ. I would try bottled,purified drinking water.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 23, 2011)

^^^ Yeah, that's what I had to do in Vegas.  

So, I'm planning to texlax and trim @ 7 mos post (28 wks).  Again, we'll see how I feel about that when I get there in a couple weeks.  I'm taking it one month at a time, trying to inch as close to 12 months as possible.  And, if I make it to 12 months, then I'll consider whether to transition or not.  I'm REALLY enjoying this thickness but, I don't know if I can handled full on natural hair at a long length.  Seems I'd only be able to really wear it out on special occassions and then what?  Of course, I suppose that goes for long hair in general, huh?   Ah well.  Thats' my plan for now.  


.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 23, 2011)

SunShine21 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I've been strectching for 4mts now and I would like to continue.   The only prb is that I am currently deployed to iraq which means HARD water.  Im running into issues with detangling.  I absolutely dred getting my hair wet! Which isn't like me at all because I love cowashing.  After every wash(even if I braid my hair before) I end up with huge knots close to my scalp.   Now my hair is starting to shed like crazy....Are there any suggestions on what I can do to prolong my stretch???
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hey SunShine, I think oil pre-shampoo treatments followed by a mild chelating poo will help. I have hard water and I pre-poo with oil and wash with ORS creamy aloe; keeps the buildup low without stripping. I remember a member Reecie, she had the same issue when she was deployed. She used to do overnight pre-poo treatments with EVOO + wheatgerm oil:


Reecie said:


> *Girl,
> 
> I feel your pain!  I got back from Afghanstan in February after being there for 5 months.  Here is what you have to do:
> 
> ...


----------



## eajaye2u (Jan 24, 2011)

SunShine21 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I've been strectching for 4mts now and I would like to continue.   The only prb is that I am currently deployed to iraq which means HARD water.  Im running into issues with detangling.  I absolutely dred getting my hair wet! Which isn't like me at all because I love cowashing.  After every wash(even if I braid my hair before) I end up with huge knots close to my scalp.   Now my hair is starting to shed like crazy....Are there any suggestions on what I can do to prolong my stretch???
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Pre-pooing with olive oil and co washing with Elucence MB con has been a life saver for me. Its a fantastic  leave in as well. Softens everything right up, melts the knots away. HTH


----------



## SunShine21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you soo much for your responses Ladies!  Off to buy wheat germ and EVOO!


----------



## esi.adokowa (Jan 25, 2011)

NJoy said:


> DC'd my hair last night and was feeling pretty good about my length. I can see that it's still growing, which is a good thing. But, while moisturizing, *I noticed a small section of shorter hair on the top of my head*. I'm wondering whether that's breakage from this stretch or not. I'm gonna act like it's not and ignore it for now since I haven't seen any broken hairs. I'll be 26 weeks post on Tuesday.



Is the hair completely natural?
That is to say, did it break at the line of demarcation?


----------



## NJoy (Jan 25, 2011)

esi.adokowa said:


> Is the hair completely natural?
> That is to say, did it break at the line of demarcation?


 
The section is different lengths. I'd say broken in the ng area but not necessarily at the point of demarc. I'm upping my moisture in the ng area, just in case.


.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Jan 25, 2011)

NJoy said:


> The section is different lengths. I'd say broken in the ng area but not necessarily at the point of demarc. I'm upping my moisture in the ng area, just in case.



If it's broken within the new growth, or within the relaxed section of the hair as opposed to at the line of demarcation, then I'd be hesitant to attribute it to stretching alone. 

Your moisture/protein balance may be off, or you may be over-manipulating your hair? It could be any number of things.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 25, 2011)

esi.adokowa said:


> If it's broken within the new growth, or within the relaxed section of the hair as opposed to at the line of demarcation, then I'd be hesitant to attribute it to stretching alone.
> 
> Your moisture/protein balance may be off, or you may be over-manipulating your hair? It could be any number of things.


 
Yeah, I definitely think it's protein/moisture. My ng feels dry and I forgot that I was preparing my hair to flat iron and put in some chi silk infusion but i also did a protein treatment too a couple days ago. I never did flat iron because of all the drama with my parents. I just forgot and neglected my hair. AND, I'm out of my NTM. Need to make a CVS run right quick but, I don't feel like it. I guess I'll check thru my stash and see what else I have. Blah. My ng is mega thick. I kinda want it flat ironed but, I don't want to do it.  Ah well. I feel some 2-strand twists coming.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Jan 25, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Yeah, I definitely think it's protein/moisture. My ng feels dry and I forgot that I was preparing my hair to flat iron and put in some chi silk infusion but i also did a protein treatment too a couple days ago. I never did flat iron because of all the drama with my parents. I just forgot and neglected my hair. AND, I'm out of my NTM. Need to make a CVS run right quick but, *I don't feel like it*. I guess I'll check thru my stash and see what else I have. Blah. My ng is mega thick. I kinda want it flat ironed but, I don't want to do it.  Ah well. I feel some 2-strand twists coming.



I know how you feel, my car rolled over a few days ago and I've felt really lethargic since leaving the hospital.
No sense in your hair suffering just because your heart is.
sending some good vibes your way.


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Jan 26, 2011)

just updating ... i'm almost 22 weeks post, yay !


----------



## NJoy (Jan 26, 2011)

esi.adokowa said:


> I know how you feel, my car rolled over a few days ago and I've felt really lethargic since leaving the hospital.
> No sense in your hair suffering just because your heart is.
> sending some good vibes your way.


 
Wow.   That's scary. I hope you're doing well.  Sending some good vibes your way too.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 27, 2011)

I just purchased an applicator bottle called Roots Only and I fill it with oil and use it to apply oil to my new growth since its so hard to get in there.  This has made a world of difference in how my new growth behaves.

Here is a link so you can see it.

Amazon.com: Comb-A-Color Quick Haircolor Applicator 1 ea: Beauty


----------



## halee_J (Jan 31, 2011)

Just updating...18 weeks post. I plan to start using different leave-ins on my ng vs. relaxed hair around week 20.


----------



## destine2grow (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm 16wks post! I have also decided to transition with out BC! I will be in this thread for a long timelol


----------



## Luscious850 (Feb 1, 2011)

10  weeks post relaxer. I was going for 12, but just as I assumed earlier into my stretch, I'm extending it.  I'm going for 16 now. I'll take it 4 weeks at a time.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Feb 1, 2011)

destine2grow said:


> I'm 16wks post! I have also decided to transition with out BC! I will be in this thread for a long timelol



wishing you good luck on your ling transition


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 1, 2011)

I am still stretching and it is actually easier since I have started using cermaide oils.  I use this applicator bottle called roots only to get down to my new growth and using the oils have helped my new growth behave much better.  

I am about 13 weeks post I think and I wont relax until May so I will be 6mos post when I do.

Stay strong ladies.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Feb 1, 2011)

SouthernStunner said:


> I am still stretching and it is actually easier since I have started using cermaide oils.  I use this applicator bottle called roots only to get down to my new growth and using the oils have helped my new growth behave much better.
> 
> I am about 13 weeks post I think and I wont relax until May so I will be 6mos post when I do.
> 
> Stay strong ladies.



which ceramides are you using? I think I'd like to start using them to help with my next stretch.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Feb 1, 2011)

I hate when my relaxed hair idols decide to transition. It is so frustrating 

*le sigh* with that being said, i'm just going to pray that Njoy doesn't transition.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 1, 2011)

esi.adokowa said:


> which ceramides are you using? I think I'd like to start using them to help with my next stretch.


 


Hey, I am using Safflower, Walnut,and Grapseed oils mixed in an applicator bottle.


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Feb 2, 2011)

checking in.. washed and air dry my hair and after put my hair into braids to somehow stretch my roots...removed them this morning..did a bun and i can say my hair looks pretty good for almost 23 weeks post


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 2, 2011)

Relaxed 25 weeks post..


----------



## NJoy (Feb 2, 2011)

Curlybeauty said:


> I hate when my relaxed hair idols decide to transition. It is so frustrating
> 
> *le sigh* with that being said, i'm just going to pray that Njoy doesn't transition.



girl, keep praying.  I'm 27 wks post and have no idea how my hair is holding up. I've been so busy with both parents in  the hospital that i'm totally neglecting my hair. I'm still streching out of sheer exhaustion. I haven't committed to a transition.


.


----------



## Kacie (Feb 4, 2011)

My stretch is coming to a halt.  Even after I detangle my roots out they are locking back together.  I'm going to treat with an Aphogee 2 step this weekend and relax next weekend at 24 weeks post.  I'm so excited to use my throwback fave, Phyto Index 2.


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Feb 4, 2011)

yay im officially 23 weeks today


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Feb 4, 2011)

TLC1020 said:


> Relaxed 25 weeks post..



hey girl  well done! 25 weeks aint no joke  will it be possible to see any progress pics ??


----------



## NJoy (Feb 5, 2011)

sweet_silvia88 said:


> yay im officially 23 weeks today


 
Awesome. So when's relax day for you? And are you texlaxing or bonelaxing?

I'm planning to end my stretch on the 9th at 28wks, assuming I can catch a break with running back and forth to the hospital with my parents. I don't think I want to continue stretching while neglecting my hair so much. So, Wednesday is the day with Thursday as my back up day. 


.


----------



## afrochique (Feb 5, 2011)

Kacie said:


> My stretch is coming to a halt. Even after I detangle my roots out they are locking back together. I'm going to treat with an Aphogee 2 step this weekend and relax next weekend at 24 weeks post. I'm so excited to use my throwback fave, Phyto Index 2.


 

Hi Kacie,
What are you using to detangle and how are you detangling? I am not an expert but I have heard people say that the 2 Step makes hair hard. I don't think it will be ok to have hard hair that is locking together. IMO It may lead to breakage.

NJoy It is great to see you back! Hope all goes well with your parents and your hair, too.


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Feb 5, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Awesome. So when's relax day for you? And are you texlaxing or bonelaxing?
> 
> I'm planning to end my stretch on the 9th at 28wks, assuming I can catch a break with running back and forth to the hospital with my parents. I don't think I want to continue stretching while neglecting my hair so much. So, Wednesday is the day with Thursday as my back up day.
> 
> ...



Well this friday I'll be 24 weeks post =] .. not ready to relax yet so I haven't set a date ! Wishing you good luck on the 9th! And hope all get well with your family 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## esi.adokowa (Feb 5, 2011)

i relaxed last night at 18.5 weeks.
with everything that's going on i've been so stressed, and the new growth was really kicking my butt.
i'll post pictures later.
good luck everyone!


----------



## destine2grow (Feb 5, 2011)

Njoy i hope all is well with your parents!

I wash and condition with Joico Kpak today! Also use the aphogee 2 min recon, followed up with elucence mb as my dc! Used elucence mb as my leave in as well as chi silk infusion! i let my air airdrty i plaits, than did bantu knots using qhemet BRBC and olive oil. I'm also 17 wks post today!


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey hun 

I'm trying to stretch as long as I can without having another setback. My hair is recovering from the setback I had and I am trying to get it back to where it was before actually I'm trying to get my hair healthier than it was before...

Right now my hair is short and I would have to flat it everyday for it to look good. I keep it molded but it sometimes look boring so I decided to have it braided to grow it out some more.. That's where the stretching comes in.... I will definitely post pictures.



sweet_silvia88 said:


> hey girl  well done! 25 weeks aint no joke  will it be possible to see any progress pics ??


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Feb 6, 2011)

I am now 76 weeks post touch up. I guess I'm officially in 'transition'!


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Feb 7, 2011)

jayjaycurlz said:


> I am now 76 weeks post touch up. I guess I'm officially in 'transition'!



 wow girl  congrats on your transitioning


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Feb 7, 2011)

esi.adokowa said:


> i relaxed last night at 18.5 weeks.
> with everything that's going on i've been so stressed, and the new growth was really kicking my butt.
> i'll post pictures later.
> good luck everyone!



congrats on your relaxer


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Feb 7, 2011)

TLC1020 said:


> Hey hun
> 
> I'm trying to stretch as long as I can without having another setback. My hair is recovering from the setback I had and I am trying to get it back to where it was before actually I'm trying to get my hair healthier than it was before...
> 
> Right now my hair is short and I would have to flat it everyday for it to look good. I keep it molded but it sometimes look boring so I decided to have it braided to grow it out some more.. That's where the stretching comes in.... I will definitely post pictures.



 oh  dont worry ! im also recovering from a setback (the right side of my hair is thinner and shorter than the right)

so you'll definitely recover from it! im also stretching to even my two sides and make my hair thicker!

so keep it up!


----------



## ojemba (Feb 7, 2011)

Good day ladies, 

Checking in, I'm 7 weeks into my 37 weeks stretch. Only 30 more to go. LOL. I'm getting a weave done next week, which I plan to keep in for 8 weeks. Then I'll continue weaving 8 weeks in 2 weeks out until I get to my goal.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Feb 7, 2011)

Sheepishly coming in....I think I wanna do a stretch. I figure I can do it now well it is winter and I have no man (LOL, sorry but if I have a man I like to keep it tight). Anyway, I am going to try really hard this time. I am planning to load up on conditioners and oils this week.

I want to stretch till July 15th. This is going to be a big day for me because I will also be coming off my "dating" sabbatical. So on that note, lets the big bushy hair begin. 

This will be cool to add to my blog. I was going to post a relaxer ready at the end of the month but I'll just do a stretch video instead. I'm excited.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 7, 2011)

So I think I'm gonna play Russian Roulette and continue my stretch instead of relaxing on Wednesday.  I keep pushing it back month by month, huh?  Actually, I just think I'll push it back 2 more weeks so that I can better prepare my hair for processing. So, that's my new plan.  I want to DC, and oil my hair up for a bit before texlaxing.  I don't know WHAT condition my hair is in right now.  I have been totally neglecting my hair lately.  Time to get back in touch and back in control. Yiiiiiikes! What am I doing out here talking about a 30 wk stretch.  14 wks is the longest I've ever gone.  I'm out on a limb now.  Woo!


----------



## NJoy (Feb 8, 2011)

Ahhhhhh. So here I am after I've had a chance to DC and oil rinse my hair last night. Oh my goodness! I don't know if the thickness was from taking my hair out of those 2-strand twists or just the thickness of so much natural hair but, I was loving it!!! I LOVED being under the shower and feeling the length and thickness so much. Oh, and I've had an opportunity to assess the condition of my hair during this stretch. I see no breakage. There's no rush to relax at all. That said, I'll probably do a trim within the next couple days, just to feel like I'm really taking time to do something to my hair. AND, I want to start evening out these layers bit by bit. But, as for relaxing. 2 weeks minimum or...well, you know. I may have to reassess next month. 

In the shower, I was really struggling with the texlax or transition thing. I think that I'm going to texlax my way to my goal length and then think about transitioning without BC'g. *shrugs* But don't quote me on that. That's today's plan.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 13, 2011)

Soooo...am I officially out here talking to myself? Where's everyone and what's going on witcha?

I think I'm doing a better job at dealing with my ng now as opposed to the beginning of my stretch. It's giving me no trouble, but then again, I'm not bothering it much lately either so... But, I do plan to do a DC with coconut cream and yogurt to soften my ng anyway. If I can keep going at this pace, I'll move my goal to the end of March and see what happens. I already pushed my goal back to next week @ 30 wks post but, if the coconut and yogurt helps and my hair seems to be doing ok, I'll definitely push back to 35 weeks (hold up. what? ). But as always, we'll see. That's a lot of ng to be texlaxing.


----------



## Luscious850 (Feb 13, 2011)

NJoy, you and silvia are really my hair stretch inspirations. 

I have reached my 12 week goal; however, just as I imagined, I'm pushing it back. My longest recorded stretch is 13 weeks and my dream goal is 24 weeks. So In 1 week I will be able to exceed my longest stretch and if I want to reach my dream stretch goal I have 12 more weeks to go... YIKES!!

My hair has been in a sew in for 3 weeks so I can't do a length check. I want to leave this in for at least 6-8 weeks.


----------



## destine2grow (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm here 18wks post. I was suppose to stay on schedule and shapoo, protein treatment, dc but I am too tired. I will do it tomorrow!


----------



## PDub (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll be 16 weeks post on Friday.  Trying to decide if I'm going to relax or continue my stretch up to 26 weeks.  My new growth is fierce right now and I hate to even touch my hair!  I am getting some breakage, so it may be best to just end this stretch at 16 weeks.  The bright side is that I'll finally be APL once I relax!!  I'm being very agressive this year.  No more slacking.  I WILL BE BSL BY DECEMBER 2011!!!

NJoy, thanks for being an inspiration for positive affirmations!  I read your interview on Relaxed Hair Health and was VERY inspired by your journey.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 14, 2011)

PDub said:


> I'll be 16 weeks post on Friday. Trying to decide if I'm going to relax or continue my stretch up to 26 weeks. My new growth is fierce right now and I hate to even touch my hair! I am getting some breakage, so it may be best to just end this stretch at 16 weeks. The bright side is that I'll finally be APL once I relax!! I'm being very agressive this year. No more slacking. I WILL BE BSL BY DECEMBER 2011!!!
> 
> @NJoy, thanks for being an inspiration for positive affirmations! I read your interview on Relaxed Hair Health and was VERY inspired by your journey.


 
Girl, you can do it! And your thickness of your ng is !!!!


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 14, 2011)

Checking in 

I'm still in braids and I'll be 27wks post this week and still stretching to 32weeks (8mths)  I actually cannot wait to relax to see how much progress I have made


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Feb 15, 2011)

Checking in!

I am 12 weeks post now. I'd usually relax about this time but I'm stretching till July 15th. I did a video on the products that will help me stretch on my blog. 

http://ayannah.blogspot.com


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Feb 15, 2011)

Luscious850 said:


> NJoy, you and silvia are really my hair stretch inspirations.
> 
> I have reached my 12 week goal; however, just as I imagined, I'm pushing it back. My longest recorded stretch is 13 weeks and my dream goal is 24 weeks. So In 1 week I will be able to exceed my longest stretch and if I want to reach my dream stretch goal I have 12 more weeks to go... YIKES!!
> 
> My hair has been in a sew in for 3 weeks so I can't do a length check. I want to leave this in for at least 6-8 weeks.



are you talking about me ??

AWWWWW ! be strong girl !! you can do it!
we all have some weak days..but stay motivated and remember what made you start stretching 

_checking in myself..._
*im almost 25 weeks post and doing pretty well !
*my hair is getting thicker... .. plus i can touch my hair at my back
 i keep on doing my thing and i will do a length check in some few months and upDate you guys!



one thing that have change in my regimen is washing my hair in braids.
i don't experience tangles that much with that way


----------



## NJoy (Feb 18, 2011)

Yep. That's it for me. All was going well but, I had my first real detangling nightmare when I DC without detangling my hair first wallbash Crisis is over but, that's my cue to texlax. I never did get any stretching breakage but said if I got any, my stretch would be over. Well, I got some. Maybe not as much as it could've been but, any breakage is my cue. So, I'm gonna texlax on March 3rd or 4th. That will give me time to prep my hair and fit it into my schedule. I'll be 31 weeks post. Hmm. I might as well wait for 32 wks (8 mos) huh?  Somebody throw a shoe at me.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 20, 2011)

The more I think about it, the more excited I am about the idea of texlaxing. So, if time permits, I may texlax this Wednesday at 30 wks. I'm ready to get back to some of my earlier hair practices without having to tippy toe around my ng.

Daily cowashing, here I come!


----------



## Luscious850 (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok so I am now 13.5 weeks post (my longest recorded stretch) and I am having a killer urge to relax! I am still in a sew in, I really just miss my hair, I feel like snatching it off and slapping on some ORS... LOL. *sigh* I see a hair appointment in the near future. I guess my stretch will be ending at 14 weeks post


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Feb 22, 2011)

Luscious850 said:


> Ok so I am now 13.5 weeks post (my longest recorded stretch) and I am having a killer urge to relax! I am still in a sew in, I really just miss my hair, I feel like snatching it off and slapping on some ORS... LOL. *sigh* I see a hair appointment in the near future. I guess my stretch will be ending at 14 weeks post



hang in there girl  your doing great so far ! you can do it


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Feb 22, 2011)

I logged on this morning just to find this thread!!!!  Well I'm nearing the 12 week mark and instead of relaxing @ 16 weeks I'm going to stretch it out a little longer.  My initial goal will be 20 weeks.  I'll make a decision about going longer once I hit that milestone.  I may try to go all spring/summer, I may not.  Only time will tell.  My stretching reggie:

co-wash at LEAST 3x's/week
Tea Rinse 1-2x's/week
DC a minimum of 1-2 x/week (based on Tea Rinses)
Moisturize and seal as needed

Buns, bantu knots and more buns are in my immediate future.  My bi weekly hair appts will fall to once a month.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 22, 2011)

I finally got my tangle teezer. Takes takes the puffiness of my ng right out, I feel like I could stretch indefinitely with this thing...good thing I got backups


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello my stretching sisters! I'm checking in at 30 weeks post. No complaints, no breakage. I am going to easily make it to one year post, so I am going to aim for December, to make it about a year and a half post- my longest. 

Let's keep it up!!!!!!!!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Feb 23, 2011)

BEANS!!!! I miss your posts!!

How is your hair styled? Updated regimen?

Tell me something girl 

Tagging you to make sure you respond beans4reezy


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Feb 23, 2011)

My 11week post new growth. It's officially starting to take over lol. 6months seems like it might be battle lol. It has helped me to see I'm mostly 4a texture.


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 23, 2011)

Curlybeauty said:


> BEANS!!!! I miss your posts!!
> 
> How is your hair styled? Updated regimen?
> 
> Tell me something girl



Awww thank you sis!!! Right now, the only product change is Joico. I'm loving the mess out of the Joico products. Other than that, I used to be so anti-heat, but this time around in my stretch, I'm actually using heat and loving it. Its making this stretch easy! I'm not abusing heat though! My last time I used heat was about three weeks ago and before that, two months ago. 

My hair is currently bunned for the week though and I stick to the stretching basics: moisture, moisyure, moisture, and little to zero manipulation during the week. 

HHG!


----------



## ojemba (Feb 24, 2011)

@ njoy, did you texlax? im eager to hear about your update.

im 9 weeks into this stretch, only 27 weeks to go lol


----------



## NJoy (Feb 27, 2011)

ojemba said:


> @ njoy, did you texlax? im eager to hear about your update.
> 
> im 9 weeks into this stretch, only 27 weeks to go lol


 
Not yet, girl. I'm scheduled to texlax on Wed or Thurs, depending on how things are going with my mom. She starts chemo on Wed. So, if push comes to shove, I may be forced to continue my stretch. But, I'm ready to texlax so that I can get back to my old haircare practices and stop tippy-toe'g around all this fabulous ng. 

Can't lie. I'm tempted to hold on til June, which is my birthday month but, if I hang on til June, might as well hold out til July. That'll put me at 1 year post.  Girl, don't get me started again. 

Wednesay or Thursday it is....if I can find the time.


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Mar 5, 2011)

How is everyone doing?? Updating.... I'm 27 weeks post 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## halee_J (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm still here, 22 weeks post. The tangle teezer is making my life so easy


----------



## divachyk (Mar 5, 2011)

halee_J said:


> I'm still here, 22 weeks post. The tangle teezer is making my life so easy


OT: Didn't know you purchased one. I love my TT! 


Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## bellesocialite (Mar 5, 2011)

Almost 15 weeks into a 25 week stretch.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Mar 5, 2011)

divachyk how do your ends hold up with your buns? 

I'm only 2 months post right now, but call me crazy cause my roots are THICK. Not much there, but what IS there, is thick. Haven't been taking my nioxin vitamins daily like I should, but off and on. About to start on sulfur and pick back up on my vitamins. 

Quick question though. I'm going to Vegas in May, and I will be 4 months post. I want a weave though...should I relax for the weave, or just keep on going?


----------



## divachyk (Mar 6, 2011)

Curlybeauty - my ends hold up great. I moisturize/seal them at least 1x daily even if I don't moisturize/seal my entire head. I also baggy my ends overnight about 99% of the time.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 6, 2011)

divachyk said:


> OT: Didn't know you purchased one. I love my TT!
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App



divachyk I did  as per your recommendation  I got a *PANK* one  Loves it!


----------



## halee_J (Mar 8, 2011)

Erm, yea...I forgot that I cannot longer airdry without product after 20 weks post. My ng feels crispy and tangles. Oh, and no more airdrying loose either. Back to saturating my ng with leave-in when wet, while in two mini buns


----------



## NJoy (Mar 8, 2011)

8 months post today.  Don't be impressed tho.  If I had the time, I would've texlaxed by now.  I just got over having a few of my braids knot together TIGHT.  I was going to try to take my time to detangle but, with all the stress that I'm under with my mom dealing with cancer, it just seemed so trivial.  So I ripped my braids loose and the knot out and didn't look back.  Oh there was damage done but I haven't bothered to check how much. It's just not that serious to me right now. Worse case scenario, I'll have to trim back and allow a few more months to grow it back.  *shrugs*

That said, I'm ready to texlax just because I don't have the time to worry about what my hair's doing.  So again, if I have time, I'm planning to texlax on Sunday.  But again, we'll see.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Mar 8, 2011)

i've decided i'm going to relax again on august 1st.
i've only been stretching since the fourth of february, and everything is great so far.
hhj ladies!


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll be 30 weeks post this week  never stretched this long! In some ways I am ready to touch-up and other ways I'm not (want more new-growth). I really am hoping that I retained all of my growth except the shedded hair of course. I am relaxing 1 day short of 33 weeks, 8 months post .


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 8, 2011)

Checking in...15 weeks post...longest I've stretched in 3.5 years


----------



## NJoy (Mar 13, 2011)

I'll be 33 wks post on Tuesday.  I planned to texlax today but I'm in the hospital hoping to be released today.  If that happens, I'll texlax and trim tomorrow.  I'll probably need that trim after that tangled braids incident.  I try to do my chemical processing and trims based on moon phases. The moon is in Cancer, which is moist and favorable for both.  Don't ask me to go any deeper than that because I really don't understand it all.  Just couldn't hurt. *shrugs*

Now to get outta here.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 13, 2011)

Ok, so what's really going on?  I'm home and decided to prep my hair for tomorrow's texlax. I unbraid one of my bagied braids and realize that the waves from the braid makes it difficult to be sure about what's ng and what's previously relaxed.  So I find myself thinking maybe I'll flat iron my roots, give myself a trim and stretch a little longer.

Really now.  What gives?  Is it possible that I'm hooked on stretching or afraid of txlaxing? I feel like I keep finding reasons to continue.  The other thing is my ng looks like texlaxed hair already. I just wish I could keep it from tangling.

Anywho, I'm trying to keep heat out of my hair so maybe wash, DC, airdry in braids and then trim when dry?  At least I can trim by the moon.  And I need to trim.

My next choice for texlaxing this month will be on the 22nd.  *shrugs*  I guess I'm actually just thinking outloud, still trying to decide what to do.  I'll be 8.5 months post.

I don't know.  We'll see.  I may just braid my hair up and wig it while I'm going thru this stuff with my mom.  What do you all think?


----------



## afrochique (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi, I made 40 weeks post this weekend. 
NJoy, I understand exactly what you are going through. I thought I was going to get a relaxer this weekend, but decided to wash my hair and it felt so good and soft that I changed my mind. 
I got Silken Child Leave In Detangler from Sally's and I am in love. No matting, quick and easy detangling, and it smells great!! 
Happy stretching everyone!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

I think you need to just go ahead and do it. Because certain aspects of your life that are holding you back, are only going to create more reasons for you not to do it. Assuming that you don't want to go natural, I say do it, and be a lot my care free when it comes to doing your hair, like you should be.


----------



## destine2grow (Mar 14, 2011)

still hanging in there, i'm 22 wks post!


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Mar 14, 2011)

checking in also....28 weeks post


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 14, 2011)

17 weeks post now and just checking in 9 weeks to go.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 14, 2011)

NJoy, I say wait. If your hair isn't suffering, then there's no rush  

23 weeks post, I'm toying with the idea of flat ironing my ng only to make bunning easier.


----------



## janeemat (Mar 14, 2011)

Checking in at 20 wks posts.  This is my 2nd time reaching this milestone.  Never thought this would happen again.  I washed, rollerset and flat iron my roots over the weekend.  It went REALLY well compared to that nightmare last weekend.  Meaning no major knots and detangling issues.  The Dominican conditioner Naturals Key Aloe Vera and Avocoda conditioner has worked miracles the last week, so I'm going to stick with that for now.  No changing up anything for me.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok.  33 weeks post today and the stretch continues.  I didn't trim either.  Just couldn't get it done in time. In any case, I bought 2 wigs so that I don't have to look crazy all the time. 

I did wash my hair today and again say that my ng texture looks like texlaxed hair. If only I could make it behave.


----------



## melo14609 (Mar 15, 2011)

I am soo late, but I want to join in lol! I've been without a relaxer for 16 weeks now. I want to see what my hair will look like if I stretched for 1 year.


----------



## ojemba (Mar 15, 2011)

Silken child is great!!! I use it and don't have any difficulties detangling. 



afrochique said:


> Hi, I made 40 weeks post this weekend.
> @NJoy, I understand exactly what you are going through. I thought I was going to get a relaxer this weekend, but decided to wash my hair and it felt so good and soft that I changed my mind.
> I got Silken Child Leave In Detangler from Sally's and I am in love. No matting, quick and easy detangling, and it smells great!!
> Happy stretching everyone!


----------



## halee_J (Mar 15, 2011)

Yep so 2nd week straightening the ng. This makes my bunning life easier  All that thickness in the crown was starting to cause some tension. I'm dropping back my DC's to 1x weekly, to keep the manipulation low. That should be ok since straight hair is easier to keep moisturized and because its straight I don't really have to manipulate it between washes


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 15, 2011)

Checking in...currently 12 months+ post and looking to self relax in April.


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 15, 2011)

Checking in at 31 weeks post  with 2 more weeks to go


----------



## Curlybeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

morehairplease said:


> Checking in...currently 12 months+ post and looking to self relax in April.



I can't wait to see this reveal


----------



## Curlybeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

TLC1020 said:


> Checking in at 31 weeks post  with 2 more weeks to go



And your reveal too


----------



## NJoy (Mar 16, 2011)

afrochique said:


> Hi, I made 40 weeks post this weekend.
> @NJoy, I understand exactly what you are going through. I thought I was going to get a relaxer this weekend, but decided to wash my hair and it felt so good and soft that I changed my mind.
> I got Silken Child Leave In Detangler from Sally's and I am in love. No matting, quick and easy detangling, and it smells great!!
> Happy stretching everyone!


 
Headed to Sally's today to grab some. I bought 2 bottles, used one of my daughter's hair, love it and gave the other to her best friend's mom to use on her daughter's hair. Never thought to use it on mine. Thanks for the heads up! 




janeemat said:


> Checking in at 20 wks posts. This is my 2nd time reaching this milestone. Never thought this would happen again. I washed, rollerset and flat iron my roots over the weekend. It went REALLY well compared to that nightmare last weekend. Meaning no major knots and detangling issues. *The Dominican conditioner Naturals Key Aloe Vera and Avocoda conditioner* has worked miracles the last week, so I'm going to stick with that for now. No changing up anything for me.


 
Sounds yummy. Did you get it at your local bss or online?


----------



## afrochique (Mar 16, 2011)

You're welcome! Talk about love at first use.  That stuff has made me consider crossing over to the other side.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 16, 2011)

afrochique said:


> You're welcome! Talk about love at first use.  That stuff has made me consider crossing over to the other side.



Girl, why you tryna have me sitting outside Sally's this morning, waiting for them to open?


----------



## janeemat (Mar 16, 2011)

Sounds yummy. Did you get it at your local bss or online?[/QUOTE]

I order the Naturals Key from sickbay.biz.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Mar 16, 2011)

I wrapped a perfectly good 2 day old roller set at 2 months post. Big mistake  I'm not even that far along in my stretch, and I had no idea how puffy the roots were  

Haven't worn my hair straight in a while....


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a new method for detangle my hair during stretching. Its more of the order I use products to detangle. 

I did a video after I realized how little hair I lost. 

http://ayannah.blogspot.com/2011/03/detangle-for-stretching-my-new-detangle.html


----------



## cia_garces (Mar 19, 2011)

halee_J said:


> I'm still here, 22 weeks post. The tangle teezer is making my life so easy



So true!!! My TT makes my new growth feel like butta! 




melo14609 said:


> I am soo late, but I want to join in lol! I've been without a relaxer for 16 weeks now. I want to see what my hair will look like if I stretched for 1 year.



I'm late too, but I wanna join, too. I am only 7 weeks post, but I wanna try to stretch until my bday in May...which would make me 16 weeks post. The longest I've ever stretched was 2 or 3 months, and the last 2 weeks in that stretch were REALLY difficult, but I think it was b/c I didn't have my technique down...or my TT. 



NJoy said:


> Girl, why you tryna have me sitting outside Sally's this morning, waiting for them to open?



I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Mar 19, 2011)

Curlybeauty said:


> I wrapped a perfectly good 2 day old roller set at 2 months post. Big mistake  I'm not even that far along in my stretch, and I had no idea how puffy the roots were
> 
> Haven't worn my hair straight in a while....



I'll be 17 weeks post on Monday.  At this point post I wash, DC, and rollerset my hair 3x's a week to flatten it out some, then it goes right into a bun.  There is nothing I can do with my hair this far along without adding direct heat.  I am attempting a long-term transition so I will probably flat iron my hair for Easter Sunday mass.  I will be five months post at that point.  Until then, though, it's wash-condition-rollerset-bun for me.  

Also, for those who are having difficulty, three weeks ago I started using the kimmaytube leave-in (with half the oil) and I am not having a SINGLE problem with my hair.  I also use the NTM shampoo and hair mask.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Mar 19, 2011)

I flat ironed my hair today...got the itch out the way,and i'm ready to hop back on board with my wet sets. 

2 months post, checking in!


----------



## Jaded10 (Mar 20, 2011)

I am currently 12 weeks post and have decided to relax my hair when my boyfriend comes back from R&R. Well first he has to deploy, which will happen in May or July. So my stretch will be over a year, I just don't know exactly how long. This will be the longest time that I have ever stretched. It will definitely be interesting. I'm curious to see how this year goes. I think I can do it. Good luck to you all.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 21, 2011)

Jaded10 Good luck on the year long stretch, I'm doing one too. This thread is good resource . Be sure to check out beans4breezy's tips, she stretched for a year and had really beautiful results  Just be sure to take it month by month listen to your hair, you'll learn alot


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 27, 2011)

I am proud to say that I made it to 32 weeks (8) months post today  I am soooooooo happy.. I never thought that I would ever go this long without a relaxer  but thanks to LHCF I made it. I know my hair will be healthy because of it, no flat irons, no relaxer, shs.. I made it ya'll


----------



## esi.adokowa (Mar 27, 2011)

7 weeks post.
stretching without extensions this time around.
aiming for six months.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm not quite sure how far along I am at this point.  Maybe 8.5 to 9 months post (I'll do the math later).  Just wanted to say that my thickness is delicious!!!  My flat ironed hair felt so long and lucious!!!  I'm encouraged to continue my stretching a little longer.  Maybe a full year!    this thickness is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Mar 27, 2011)

3 months post. After five years of relaxing. I am going back to natural.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

A year long stretch sounds tempting. 

That would put my next touch up in January. Right in time for my last semester in school  
I think I will do sew ins until October. From October forward, I will get braids. 

I'm excited!!!! I want a reveal like Beans ..


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Mar 27, 2011)

NJoy said:


> I'm not quite sure how far along I am at this point.  Maybe 8.5 to 9 months post (I'll do the math later).  Just wanted to say that my thickness is delicious!!!  My flat ironed hair felt so long and lucious!!!  I'm encouraged to continue my stretching a little longer.  Maybe a full year!    this thickness is BEAUTIFUL!!!



The thickness is part of the reason I am transitioning.  I went five months last time then relaxed.  I just didn't like how thin my hair felt after that last relaxer.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi ladies, just popping in......I'm going into my 17 weeks post.  Today I tea rinsed, cowashed and DC'd.  I'm airdrying now.  Can't decide what I want to do with it this week.  Thinking of doing Bantu Knots, never done them on air dried hair.  Have any of you?
Or I may just bun this week.


----------



## Relentless (Mar 27, 2011)

Is beans4breezy a member?


----------



## Relentless (Mar 27, 2011)

Never mind.  I see that she is a member.  :=)


----------



## NJoy (Mar 28, 2011)

35 wks post tomorrow. Showing off my thickness. I'm newly motivated to continue stretching!







Yep. Act like you don't see the back flab. I'm still working on it. Now you see why I was wearing the towel at the end of last year.


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Mar 28, 2011)

*NJoy*
good job with the thickness girl !


checking in myself at almost 31 weeks post


----------



## EbonyMajesty (Mar 28, 2011)

I haven't had a relaxer since June 2010, and never really intended to stretch this long. I was considering transitioning to natural, but now I am wondering if I should relax again. 

Have any of you have stretched for 1 year? 

What was it like when you relaxed again after that year? 

My hair is pretty healthy, and about APL, but I want to get it to BSL. I'm wondering if the stretching for so long is gonna hurt my goal. Any thoughts?


----------



## ojemba (Mar 28, 2011)

Your hair is gorgeous. You are inspiring me to go a year, you make it look so easy. 



NJoy said:


> 35 wks post tomorrow. Showing off my thickness. I'm newly motivated to continue stretching!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## itismehmmkay (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm doing a 6mth stretch!  I think once my hair is longer, it'll be even easier.  Like once I can wet bun? it's over!


----------



## bellesocialite (Mar 28, 2011)

Just installed crochet braids at 17 weeks post. I plan on relaxing right before graduation in May at ~25 weeks post.


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 28, 2011)

Get it girl       I'm loving that hair gorgeous hair of yours 




NJoy said:


> 35 wks post tomorrow. Showing off my thickness. I'm newly motivated to continue stretching!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sapphire74 (Mar 28, 2011)

NJoy said:


> 35 wks post tomorrow. Showing off my thickness. I'm newly motivated to continue stretching!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## destine2grow (Mar 28, 2011)

Njoy u r such an inspiration! I am 24wks post and plan to transition for 2yrs! I have so many products i need to use up that i cant get any braids!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 28, 2011)

After seeing NJoy's progress, I think after this stretch i will do another one year.  THINK is the key word.

I am going to end this stretch in May and that will be 6 mos.  Then I plan on not relaxing until June 2012 when I am back in the good old USA!!!!


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Mar 28, 2011)

EbonyMajesty said:


> I haven't had a relaxer since June 2010, and never really intended to stretch this long. I was considering transitioning to natural, but now I am wondering if I should relax again.
> 
> Have any of you have stretched for 1 year?
> 
> ...




Beans did and I want to say Southern Stunner did too.  And, of course, Sylver2 the stretching Queen has done one as well.


----------



## newnyer (Mar 29, 2011)

So when my hair was protected under sew ins, I did the one year stretch easily....but have NEVER gone for more than 9-10 weeks with my hair out all willy nilly.   I'll try this round to go 13 weeks...and if it's successful I'll go longer after each relaxer (16-18 sounds good for my next stretch).  I'm at 4 weeks post relaxer and I'm already looking at my nape wondering how I'm going to bun at work as time progresses with it already looking so rough. (Had alot of nape/edge damage that I'm trying to recover from)    Wish me luck, chicas...this should be interesting. *bites nails*


----------



## janeemat (Mar 29, 2011)

NJoy said:


> I'm not quite sure how far along I am at this point. Maybe 8.5 to 9 months post (I'll do the math later). Just wanted to say that my thickness is delicious!!! My flat ironed hair felt so long and lucious!!! I'm encouraged to continue my stretching a little longer. Maybe a full year!  this thickness is BEAUTIFUL!!!


 
You are doing your thing!  I have to keep peeping in for inspiration from you.  I'm ending this stretch on April 26 at 24 wks if I can last that long.  This is rough and I hope that I'm not doing more harm than good.  Every Sat I take my time and rollerset  20+ weeks post relaxer hair and then flat iron or blow out the roots only.  Monday through Sat it goes up into a bun.  Yes, I lose hair rollersetting so I really hope that I'm not doing more harm than good.  I'm using Aveda this weekend.  That usually works miracles.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 29, 2011)

NJoy :lovedrool: @ the thickness 

I have abandoned the weekly flat-ironing of the ng, I saw a significant increase in splits, there was some breakage too  too much manipulation.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 30, 2011)

Did I ever come back with the math? I'm 35 wks post and threatening to go a full year. But uh...you know me. It'll be a month-by-month decision.

But, look at all the dang thickness!!! 

I think I can. I think I can. I think I can!

Hmph! Let me mess around and get this detangling thing down pat. Then it's game over!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 11, 2011)

Detangling all this ng is getting crazy. I think I'm ready to texlax Friday or Saturday. 37 wks will have to do cuz I'm done. *folds arms*  Stay tuned.


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Apr 11, 2011)

checking in at 32 weeks post


----------



## Luscious850 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey ladies I'm starting my second stretch of the year, this time I want to go 18 weeks which will bring me right up to when school starts in the fall.

I had to do a corrective for my last stretch, and the corrective didn't even really correct anything, it only texlax my roots. I still don't know what I want to do yet. I was texlaxed before but I went to a salon and they over processed all of my hair so I've been bone straight ever since. 

I think this is the perfect opportunity for me to get back to texlaxing. We'll see how this goes


----------



## Curlybeauty (Apr 11, 2011)

^^ That's why I backed out of my 6 month stretch. When it comes time for me to get my hair relaxed, it never comes out even and "CORRECT"

Even though I might be doing a 6+ month stretch by default simply because I will be getting weaves back to back this summer....


----------



## Butterfly08 (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm relaxing Sat after 4 months and one day. Yahoo!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ojemba (Apr 15, 2011)

16 weeks post on Wednesday and also got an full head install. Hoping that last for 8 weeks, just in time to do a length check for HYH reveal. I'm not planning on relaxing until September the earliest.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 15, 2011)

I am stretching for 6 months at a time. I think that will allow me 3 months of me time and 3 months of my beloved wig time 

Then I can relax with no issues. I went 9.5 months relaxer free I think limiting it to 6 months will be it.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 15, 2011)

Does anyone manage to stretch successfully for six months and longer without wigs and weaves? Well I know Sylver has/does - but anyone else?


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow, you ladies are truly inspiring! I am currently stretching in my longest stretch now and I am going to be 18 weeks post tomorrow. I am praying that I can stretch til my birthday, June 24th. That would put me 1 day shy of 28 weeks post but if I make it that far I am claiming it! Lol!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 15, 2011)

4 months post.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 15, 2011)

4everbeautifull1 said:


> Wow, you ladies are truly inspiring! I am currently stretching in my longest stretch now and I am going to be 18 weeks post tomorrow. I am praying that I can stretch til my birthday, *June 24th*. That would put me 1 day shy of 28 weeks post but if I make it that far I am claiming it! Lol!




That's my birthday too - hello twin! 

Good luck on your stretch, I'm sure you'll do it!


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Apr 15, 2011)

LushLox said:


> That's my birthday too - hello twin!
> 
> Good luck on your stretch, I'm sure you'll do it!


 

Hello birthday twin!!! I am trying hard to ge there and pretty confident I will do it but I am trying hard to avoid any setbacks. Gotta stay positive! 

Hopefully one day we will be hair twins as well because your hair is


----------



## NJoy (Apr 15, 2011)

4everbeautifull1 said:


> Wow, you ladies are truly inspiring! I am currently stretching in my longest stretch now and I am going to be 18 weeks post tomorrow. I am praying that I can stretch til my birthday, June 24th. That would put me 1 day shy of 28 weeks post but if I make it that far I am claiming it! Lol!


 


LushLox said:


> That's my birthday too - hello twin!
> 
> Good luck on your stretch, I'm sure you'll do it!


 
C'mon, ladies.  Keep up!  We could've been triplets!  My birthday is June 23rd!  I'm trying to hit some hair and fitness goals by then.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Apr 15, 2011)

NJoy said:


> C'mon, ladies. Keep up! We could've been triplets! My birthday is June 23rd! I'm trying to hit some hair and fitness goals by then.


 

@NJoy & LushLox, What?!!! Say it isn't so! Triplet birthday sistas 

Born 11:59pm 12:00am & 12:01 am! Lol! I feel even more confident I am gonna hit my goals now since my other sisters have beat me to it! 

Leave it to the baby to hit the goal of MBL/WL last!


----------



## nymane (Apr 15, 2011)

LushLox said:


> Does anyone manage to stretch successfully for six months and longer without wigs and weaves? Well I know Sylver has/does - but anyone else?



Yep, I do...with *no* direct heat or breakage issues. I'm 4b/a coarse...once I found the right products it was easy


----------



## NJoy (Apr 15, 2011)

nymane said:


> Yep, I do...with *no* direct heat or breakage issues. I'm 4b/a coarse...*once I found the right products it was easy*


 
nymane

Do tell.  Inquiring minds wanna know.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Apr 15, 2011)

nymane said:


> Yep, I do...with *no* direct heat or breakage issues. I'm 4b/a coarse...once I found the right products it was easy



Don't leave us hanging!


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## nymane (Apr 16, 2011)

LOL I'm hesitant to share because we all know...what works for me, might not yada yada...

*DC Silicon Mix-> (the original):* super slip & moisture

*Leave-in-> Lacio Lacio:* before this product I couldn't roller set past 6 weeks without seeing the little broken pieces after removing the rollers and manipulating my hair.  Now I can roller set up to 6 months & my hair feels extremely moisturized with no breakage (5-6 months in it does look a little puffy but not too crazy  ).

*Daily Moisturizer-> Darcy's Botanicals Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Creme:* I can't rave enough about this moisturizer! It's so amazing, and I don't experience build up with it.

That's it! I've been using these products for a year and a half consistently (with the exception of lacio lacio...I've been using that for about 8 months)

Before I was on my "roller set regimen"...I used HE LTR as a leave-in, air dried in 6-8 braids and rocked a braid out up-do.  I don't do that much anymore because it was more time-consuming. Even though air drying was quick and easy, I would co-wash 2-3x a week to refresh the braid out & replenish moisture....I was always in my hair! 

With both reggies I had no problems with breakage...hth


----------



## Luscious850 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing nymane I love Silicon Mix, its my staple DC. 

Update: Yesterday was my first time trying a braid out.. omg ladies, I think I have found my new summer look. 

I love that I can put it up in any style and it's cute! Annnnnd I don't have to use any heat or run a comb through my hair at all! I'm so excited!


----------



## LushLox (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah I stretch without any weaves or wigs either, it's challenging but it can be done


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 16, 2011)

LushLox said:


> Does anyone manage to stretch successfully for six months and longer without wigs or weaves? Well I know Sylver has/does - but anyone else?


 
For my long stretches- I typically do.  But this time around- this stretch- I didn't want to be as reliant.  So for me, it's been eight months now and I haven't used any wigs, weaves, or braids.

The key for me is to put my hair in a style that I don't need to touch for the whole week and leave manipulation to only one time a week, when I wash. It's actually easier than I thought!


----------



## LushLox (Apr 16, 2011)

beans4reezy said:


> For my long stretches- I typically do.  But this time around- this stretch- I didn't want to be as reliant.  So for me, it's been eight months now and I haven't used any wigs, weaves, or braids.
> 
> The key for me is to put my hair in a style that I don't need to touch for the whole week and leave manipulation to only one time a week, when I wash. It's actually easier than I thought!




Indeed that's a big factor, and key for retention - it's something that I need to get better at. What type of styles do you wear during the week?


----------



## NJoy (Apr 16, 2011)

I was planning to texlax in halves today but, when I unbraided my Celie braids, I had to do some detangling. Then I slapped on some olive and wheatgerm oils. (Take that!) So, can't texlax today. Kicking around thoughts of texlaxing on Monday....but...I'm itching to do SOMETHING NOW!!!!!!!

So, I'm thinking about doing a yummy DC tonight and texlax next week. Ah, decisions, decisions.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Apr 16, 2011)

Well I was going to end my 6 mos stretch on May 6 BUT hubby is in Japan until mid June and then he gets promoted the end of June so I am thinking about stretching until June 6 which will put me at 7 mos.

Yeah I think Ia m going for 7 mos now but I do so miss my hair.


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 16, 2011)

LushLox said:


> Indeed that's a big factor, and key for retention - it's something that I need to get better at. *What type of styles do you wear during the week?*




I mostly bun during the week.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 19, 2011)

Made 7 months, 5 to go


----------



## destine2grow (Apr 19, 2011)

I am 27wks post! I am trying 2 stay strong and not relax! transitioning is starting 2 get the best for me since - dont know what 2 do with my hair!  

I was thinking braids but i have so many products that I need 2 use up! I might just stick 2 wigs, even though its too hot for them!

My biggest problem is I dont know how to keep hands out of my hair! I must put forth more effort! I will do a protein treatment followed by a moisture dc and cowash tonight.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 19, 2011)

So, I officially ended my 38 wk stretch today. This is the longest stretch I've EVER done. I haven't assessed how well my hair tolerated the stretched yet because I'm DC'g with heat. I will say that I'm happy to have access to my scalp again. Now I can get back to my daily cowashing. :woohoo: Be back later with an update.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Apr 19, 2011)

NJoy said:


> So, I officially ended my 38 wk stretch today. This is the longest stretch I've EVER done. I haven't assessed how well my hair tolerated the stretched yet because I'm DC'g with heat. I will say that I'm happy to have access to my scalp again. Now I can get back to my daily cowashing. :woohoo: Be back later with an update.


 
I can't wait to see! I know the pics will be soooo ! I am trying hard to wait until our birthday sis but I have some serious issues with playing with my new growth. I can't keep my hands out of it! Hurry up and post the pics so I can continue to drool!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 19, 2011)

Ok, so my hair is done enough to assess condition. I blowdried it on cool most of the way and put it up to settle down. This sort of straightens it without having to use a flat iron, for me. So, maybe I can do pics later after it's completely dried.

So, for my assessment, I lightly texlaxed so, there's still a lot of texture in my hair. I wanted the thickness but to handle the ng so that it stops loc'g up. I think I do notice some demarc breakage at the top, back of my hair (makes sense?) I'm not bothered by that much because my hair is layered anyway. I also have a section on the left, front that's shorter (SL) but, I think that because the section is so even, it must be from that time that I got frustrated and cut tangled braids out.

All in all, my hair still looks pretty good and thick. I texlaxed the front a bit longer so that it won't look crazy when I start bunning again (yay!!). And the back is less texlaxed so that I still have that lucious thickness (yay!!)

I don't think I'll stretch beyond 4-6 months at a time from here on out. And that's mostly because I started having major detangling issues after 6 months and my hair looked so crazy that I had to completely hide it under a wig or completely covered to go out.

We'll see how detangling goes for now, since I'm still heavily textured in the back. I also think I'm going to get back to using sulfur and daily cowashing. I still have goals to meet.

Be back later with pics.


----------



## JaszG (Apr 19, 2011)

(comes out of lurking) NJoy I can't wait to see the pics!!!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 19, 2011)

Meh. Not so exciting since I just updated not long ago.  I did do a small trim because my ends were choppy in a few sections. Most of the trimming was in the layered sections so, not so bad.  I blowdried the back portion but didn't bother to do the whole thing because I don't want to use heat.  Didn't bother to flat iron the back section for that reason too. But, the texlax turned out nice.  Time to get back to babying my hair. I'm behind schedule.

Anywho, here ya go:


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Apr 19, 2011)

NJoy, it's beautiful as always!


----------



## afrochique (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks great NJoy.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 19, 2011)

Great Job NJoy!

Well ladies I'm still holding strong.  Went to the shop today to get washed, and flat ironed.  I'll be 20 weeks post on Thursday officially.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 19, 2011)

Beautiful NJoy!


----------



## bellesocialite (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm 21 weeks post as of today. I am having some serious relaxer withdrawal. If it weren't for these crochet braids, I'd relax this weekend. Four more weeks....only four more.


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Apr 20, 2011)

Congrats Njoy girl !!!!!!!!!!
Checking in at almost 34 weeks post!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Apr 22, 2011)

WOO HOO!

I am exactly 5 months post today.  I am attempting a 2+ year transition. Basically, I want to grow my natural hair out for two years and then cut an inch every three months until all the relaxer is gone.

I'm happy because this is where I got weak last time and relaxed my hair.  I'd be ten months post if I hadn't relaxed last time.  My mom is back to making the comments about my nappy head!  But, I have my cousin (my mom's godchild) on my side this time.  Both she and her daughter BC'd!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 26, 2011)

For my thick hair stretching sistas... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_5UVbd6280

http://ayannah.blogspot.com/2011/04/6-month-relaxer-stretching-tips-by.html


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 29, 2011)

Checking in at 40 weeks post! I FINALLY feel like I am getting somewhere with my stretch...weeks 10, 20, and 30 still felt early. 

My hair is still out- I haven't used any braids, wigs, or weaves, which is an accomplishment for me. Usually, by week 20, I slap on some homemade extensions.

My reggie is still the same: wash and dc, roller set, and pin up or bun my hair for the entire week.  But for the month of May, I may switch my washes to every two weeks to cut down on the manipulation.

As you were, ladies!!! Good luck to all my stretchers!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 29, 2011)

21 weeks post and I'm relaxing tomorrow morning!!!!!!


----------



## ojemba (Apr 29, 2011)

Checking at 18 weeks post. For a brief moment I was contemplating stretching until December but after reading some threads on damage done to some ladies hair I'm afraid so I'll be relaxing at 6 months. My taught is the hair doesn't grow any more or faster during a stretch, but I could encounter breakage. So I'll stick to what has worked for me in past. Relax at six months, baby hair for 5 weeks then back in ps until Dec (6 months post).

HHJ to all and have a blessed weekend.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 29, 2011)

ojemba said:


> Checking at 18 weeks post. For a brief moment I was contemplating stretching until December but after reading some threads on damage done to some ladies hair I'm afraid so I'll be relaxing at 6 months. My taught is the hair doesn't grow any more or faster during a stretch, but I could encounter breakage. So I'll stick to what has worked for me in past. Relax at six months, baby hair for 5 weeks then back in ps until Dec (6 months post).
> 
> HHJ to all and have a blessed weekend.


 
Cosigning. This is why I broke my stretch at 38 weeks. And I'm glad that I did. I was losing way more hair deep in the stretch than I am now. If I were transitioning, maybe it would have been a different story. But, I'm trying to hold on to my length--relaxed ends and all. I will not stretch past 6 months again.  My hair was growing fine and tolerating the relaxers without stretching. What's the point? Texlaxing 2-3x a year sounds fine to me.

Disclaimer: Of course, I was also going thru a very stressful period during the last 4 months of my stretch so, that could've had an impact too. But still...


----------



## janeemat (Apr 29, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Cosigning. This is why I broke my stretch at 38 weeks. And I'm glad that I did. I was losing way more hair deep in the stretch than I am now. If I were transitioning, maybe it would have been a different story. But, I'm trying to hold on to my length--relaxed ends and all. I will not stretch past 6 months again.  My hair was growing fine and tolerating the relaxers without stretching. What's the point? Texlaxing 2-3x a year sounds fine to me.
> 
> Disclaimer: Of course, I was also going thru a very stressful period during the last 4 months of my stretch so, that could've had an impact too. But still...


 
I agree with all you have said here and the other poster you quoted. Take it from me and don't push past your limit. I did I am now babying damaged hair. I have broken pieces of hair all throughout my head. Once detangling becomes a nightmare, it's time to throw the towel in!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 29, 2011)

janeemat said:


> I agree with all you have said here and the other poster you quoted. Take it from me and don't push past your limit. I did I am now babying damaged hair. I have broken pieces of hair all throughout my head. *Once detangling becomes a nightmare, it's time to throw the towel in*!


 
^^^ This!


----------



## TLC1020 (Apr 30, 2011)

NJoy

Your hair is gorgeous girl...


----------



## afrochique (May 2, 2011)

I relaxed my hair this past weekend. Nothing impressive except for making full APL. I have been slacking in the hair dept. I hope to soon get back. It feels good to feel my scalp but I miss the thickness. I don't think I will relax til December. My last relaxer was June and I was just touching SL. HHG to all!!


----------



## NJoy (May 2, 2011)

afrochique said:


> I relaxed my hair this past weekend. Nothing impressive except for making full APL. I have been slacking in the hair dept. I hope to soon get back. It feels good to feel my scalp but I miss the thickness. I don't think I will relax til December. My last relaxer was June and I was just touching SL. HHG to all!!


 

Wow!  Congrats on full APL!!  Um...but, uh...we get no pics?


----------



## afrochique (May 2, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Wow!  Congrats on full APL!!  Um...but, uh...we get no pics?



Thanks Njoy! Nothing impressive but will soon take pics. Need to get some of that sulphur too.


----------



## ojemba (May 3, 2011)

afrochique congrats on your sucessful stretch. I see we have the same hair goal timeline. 

I'm longing for my June relaxer to see if I've made full BSL. I then will stretch for another 6 Months and relax again in December.

Continue what your doing because It's definetly working.


----------



## destine2grow (May 3, 2011)

29wks post and these 2 textures r getting to me. My goal is to go 24 mths transitioning but I havent been able 2 style my hair and like it! I'm getting tired of wearing wigs! I think i need a new wig or braids!


----------



## afrochique (May 3, 2011)

ojemba :Thanks. I have greatly slacked this year-no vits or growth aids but I hope to get back on track.


----------



## bellesocialite (May 4, 2011)

My new blowdryer has just arrived! This weekend, I'll be blowing out and flat ironing my roots after my crochet braids are taken down tomorrow night. Today makes me 23 weeks post.


----------



## ClassyDiva (May 4, 2011)

Ok so I'm in on this one if it's not too late. I haven't relaxed since New Years Eve. So about 5 months so far. I'm trying to hold off until next New Years to see how much I've grown. I have a few setbacks :-(. Particularly the front, back and crown breakage. But I think I have figured a way to grow it back. Will keep posted.


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 4, 2011)

Ok so I will be 6 mos on 5/13/2011 but I think I am going to wait until I am 7 mos to relax just so it was be fresh for when my hubby gets back.

LOL I may even push it back longer.  I am so hair bored and we are coming up to the rainy seaso where it really makes no sense to "do" your hair only to get caught in the rain.

Decisions decisions..........


----------



## ojemba (May 10, 2011)

Would have been 20 weeks tomorrow but after fighting with an ugly curly weave, almost 3' of ng and the taught of self relaxing any more ng. I decided to relax. I'm presently under the dryer with my deep conditioner in. I'm happy with the results being this is the 1st time I've relaxed my own hair. I did the half/half method. I was so scared I would get burnt and be underprocessed. So for it looks good. I'll know for sure how it turns out after I dry. 

I think I can offically claim BSL!!!!!! But I'll be back to hiding in a bun tomorrow.


----------



## janeemat (May 10, 2011)

Hello all of you "Long Term Stretchers."  I still in enjoy peeping in at this although I'm a drop out.  But my hair is rebounding good so far since my failed 6 month stretch.  I have trimmed 3 times since my last relaxer April 9th.  I made myself put the scissors down for now.  I will probably trim a little more because I still have good length and it has grown in the last month.


----------



## bellesocialite (May 11, 2011)

Today makes me 6 months post relaxer. :trampolin:

I'll be relaxing this weekend.


----------



## ojemba (May 18, 2011)

How is everyone doing?

I am 1 week into my next stretch and looking foward to feeling that NG.


----------



## TLC1020 (May 18, 2011)

Currently 7 weeks post... not sure how far I'm going this time... I know 3 months for sure but I dont know if I'll go back to 4-6 months yet....


----------



## janeemat (May 18, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Meh. Not so exciting since I just updated not long ago. I did do a small trim because my ends were choppy in a few sections. Most of the trimming was in the layered sections so, not so bad. I blowdried the back portion but didn't bother to do the whole thing because I don't want to use heat. Didn't bother to flat iron the back section for that reason too. But, the texlax turned out nice. Time to get back to babying my hair. I'm behind schedule.
> 
> Anywho, here ya go:


 
Looking good girl!  Was the final outcome waht you expected after such a long stretch.


----------



## NJoy (May 18, 2011)

janeemat said:


> Looking good girl! Was the final outcome waht you expected after such a long stretch.


 
janeemat

Well, I wasn't expecting much of anything because the last 3 months of the stretch was when I was going thru the thing with my mom being ill. And I wasn't using my sulfur mix because I didn't know how it would affect my stretch. Maybe the sulfur would have been too drying and cause more breakage at the demarc point (I worried about demarc breakage like it was the boogey man. ). I thought I ruined my progress but, it wasn't so bad.

Also, I don't think that relaxing keeps my hair from growing. I know that for sure. I just wanted to keep chemical out of it as much as possible and get thickness. Yeah, all that to say, I'm good with the growth. 

Now to see what I've got since. I'm planning to flat iron for my birthday towards the end of June.

Anywho, here's my stretch results, from the last texlax in May til I texlaxed at 38 wks post. Decent.


----------



## ezina (May 19, 2011)

Can't wait til Saturday! It will be my first time posting progress pics! XD


----------



## destine2grow (May 19, 2011)

Currently 31wks post will be 32wks on sat! cowashing every other day and putting my hair in a ponytail.


----------



## janeemat (May 19, 2011)

NJoy said:


> @janeemat
> 
> Well, I wasn't expecting much of anything because the last 3 months of the stretch was when I was going thru the thing with my mom being ill. And I wasn't using my sulfur mix because I didn't know how it would affect my stretch. Maybe the sulfur would have been too drying and cause more breakage at the demarc point (I worried about demarc breakage like it was the boogey man. ). I thought I ruined my progress but, it wasn't so bad.
> 
> ...


 
I totally agree with the bold.  With that said, you have done wonders with your hair.  My new motto from now on is when detangling becomes a nightmare..........I'm relaxing!  I knew you were going through with your mother.  I'm sorry for your lost, but you hang in there and be blessed!


----------



## NJoy (May 19, 2011)

janeemat said:


> I totally agree with the bold. With that said, you have done wonders with your hair. *My new motto from now on is when detangling becomes a nightmare*..........I'm relaxing! I knew you were going through with your mother. I'm sorry for your lost, but you hang in there and be blessed!


 
Thanks, Girl. I know my mom is at peace and in joy now. But WHEW, what a time, what a time.  And I'm definitely living by the bolded. I don't think pressing on was worth the hair lost. I'll revisit that _if_ I ever decide to transition to natural. But after those detangling nightmares, the closest I can get to natural is letting my own hair grow from my head and not wearing someone elses. Oh wait, and being texlaxed. And even that's in question... ... j/k...or am I?


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (May 19, 2011)

UPDATE!!! 38 weeks post !!!(transitioning ^_^)


----------



## HappilyLiberal (May 23, 2011)

I am officially *SIX MONTHS POST!!!!!*

This is my longest stretch ever.  I am attempting to transition for two years instead of doing a  BC because I do not like my hair short.  But it feels good to have made it this far.


----------



## Luscious850 (Jul 27, 2011)

BUMP! 

How is the stretch coming along ladies?

I have two months down so far.. (my ticker below is a bit off).

I have no clue how long I will be going this time. It really depends on the manageability.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 27, 2011)

I last relaxed on August 8th, so I am approaching one solid year post relaxer.  Things are going well.  No major tangling- roller settting still isn't much of an issue.  I've been wearing twists for 2-3 weeks at a time and they work great.  I just keep my hair moist and I KIM.  Right now, it's looking like I wont relax again until December.


----------



## TLC1020 (Jul 27, 2011)

I will be 17 weeks post this week 

I have been wearing a bun since April and my edges have been looking a bit busted lately..


----------



## afrochique (Jul 27, 2011)

I can't wait to see beans4reezy's hair!
I will be 12 weeks post this coming weekend. 24 more to go after that. I did not PS as I usually do the first half of the year but I am not playing this second half.  I am currently in cornrows with extensions. 
HHG!


----------



## Judwill07 (Jul 27, 2011)

Aug 4th will be 11 months post.  I'm still trying to decide if I want to keep going or what.  I have mixed emotions. I can't believe I lasted this long. I've grown used to my routine and I haven't straightend my hair since April. I will have lots of picks to post. I just take pictures with my phone of different styles and texture shots of my bun styles. My hair is a lot thicker and longer. When I stretch my hair it's at the bottom of my bra strap.  I will post all pics 4 Sept 2011 my 1 year stretch day.


----------



## ezina (Jul 28, 2011)

You one-year stretchers are so awesome. One day...maybe even in 2012, I will stretch for 12 months. Right now, I stretch for 6 months, then 3 months, then another 3 months, and repeat.

Has anyone considered making another thread for 2011/2012? This thread is so long and I think the OP is inactive.


----------



## ojemba (Jul 28, 2011)

I agree I almost forgot about this thread.  

I enjoy reading you ladies updates. I have fallen off the long stretches for now since I started self-relaxing. My last stretch was 10 weeks and before it was 20. 



ezina said:


> You one-year stretchers are so awesome. One day...maybe even in 2012, I will stretch for 12 months. Right now, I stretch for 6 months, then 3 months, then another 3 months, and repeat.
> 
> Has anyone considered making another thread for 2011/2012? This thread is so long and I think the OP is inactive.


----------



## newnyer (Jul 28, 2011)

I must say to all you ladies wearing your hair out, or even those bunning--i commend you! I'm about 12 weeks post and I am struggling!!! I can deal with the rest of my hair fine but my edges & nape look atrocious LOL. Any suggestions on techniques/products to slick these suckers down??! I'm wearing a daily bun right now- too hot for a wig or sew in & I cant get a braid appointment for another week.  I don't want to look a hot *** mess until then...

Sent from my MB200 using MB200


----------



## blackberry815 (Aug 2, 2011)

I know they say to start stretching slowly but has anyone just dived right into it?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## janeemat (Aug 4, 2011)

ezina said:


> You one-year stretchers are so awesome. One day...maybe even in 2012, I will stretch for 12 months. Right now, I stretch for 6 months, then 3 months, then another 3 months, and repeat.
> 
> Has anyone considered making another thread for 2011/2012? This thread is so long and *I think the OP is inactive*.


 
Sylver2 pops in every so often.  I do believe she is still around.


----------



## NJoy (Aug 7, 2011)

Luscious850 said:


> BUMP!
> 
> How is the stretch coming along ladies?
> 
> ...


 
I'll be 16 wks post on Tuesday. My last texlaxing was very light so, my NG is acting like it's been longer than 4 months. I'm hoping to texlax at 6 months, if I can last that long.




blackberry815 said:


> I know they say to start stretching slowly but has anyone just dived right into it?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L


 
I think I sorta did. My first stretch was 12 wk but, that's not really a stretch for me. My last stretch was 38 wks. That got tricky at about 7 months post. I vowed then not to go past 6 months unless I was officially transitioning. My ng was hard to manage and I thought there was a crazy amount of breakage during shower detangling. And also, there was a thread going around (can't remember offhand who started it) that talked about her stretch damaging her hair. That was right around the time that I was struggling with my detangling issues. So, I decided to give up my quest for a year (which I was going to try to do). For me, I think 2x a year will have to work for as long as I remain texlaxed.


----------



## blackberry815 (Aug 11, 2011)

NJoy said:


> I'll be 16 wks post on Tuesday. My last texlaxing was very light so, my NG is acting like it's been longer than 4 months. I'm hoping to texlax at 6 months, if I can last that long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NJoy did u notice any significant damage?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## NJoy (Aug 22, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> @NJoy did u notice any significant damage?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L


 
blackberry815

Yes. I did notice my hemline seemed thinner from breakage (plus I'm layered). But honestly, I can't blame that all on stretching. I can say that I had 3 detangling nightmare's that contributed to that but, I was also under a LOT of stress during the latter part of my stretch. I spent about 4 months at my mom's side, at least 13 hours a day until she passed away from cancer. So, I wasn't taking care of my hair at all. I wasn't giving my hair the moisture it needed and there was one time when I braided my Celie braids together and the shed hairs tangled. I dunked my head in the bath and the braids locked together. Instead of patiently trying to detangle them, I ripped them apart, thinking that in the grand scheme of all that I was going thru, it was only hair. 

And then, of course, janeemat posted her thread on her long stretch damaging her hair so, that coupled with my neglect and the hair that I was losing in the shower made me end my stretch. I said I'm not going past 6 mos at a time but, I think I am going to try to hang in there again. And _if_ I can make it to the one year mark, I may just officially transition.

I want the thickness so, I'm going to give my hair the extra attention needed for a longterm stretch/transition. We'll see. I'm JUST getting to the point that things have settled down to a normal pace in my life. I thought I'd texlax by the end of this month but, my hair seems to be doing fine, even tho I did just have a detangling nightmare. I think that nightmare was from me STILL neglecting my hair. But, that was the eye opener that I needed to make the decision to get on the ball or relax. Even with texlaxing, my hair still has a mind of it's own and acts like I've done nothing to it. So why texlax at all? Either do a corrective or transition. Looking at it like that, transitioning makes sense for me. But again, we'll see. (I say that a lot in this thread )


----------



## NJoy (Sep 7, 2011)

20 weeks post and wondering where everyone is?  Ladies, check in!   A back to back post is lonely.


----------



## afrochique (Sep 7, 2011)

I am 4 mths post: 16 wks and stretching until the end of the year.
@blackberry815: I cut off my overprocessed hair in the summer of 2009 which left me with mostly natural hair but I knew I was going back to relax since I didn't know anything about haircare. I was just tired of my thin, limp, over-petroleumolized (made up word) hair. I went 6 mths before relaxing which put me at neck length and stretched another 6 mths which had me at shoulder length. Since that time, I stretch for a minimum of 6 mths.
A lot of people focus on technique, but when it comes to stretching, I consider products too. I have to have some super duper detangling products and that makes me enjoy my stretches. HTH


----------



## NJoy (Sep 7, 2011)

afrochique said:


> I am 4 mths post: 16 wks and stretching until the end of the year.
> @blackberry815: I cut off my overprocessed hair in the summer of 2009 which left me with mostly natural hair but I knew I was going back to relax since I didn't know anything about haircare. I was just tired of my thin, limp, over-petroleumolized (made up word) hair. I went 6 mths before relaxing which put me at neck length and stretched another 6 mths which had me at shoulder length. Since that time, I stretch for a minimum of 6 mths.
> A lot of people focus on technique, but when it comes to stretching, I consider products too. I have to have some super duper detangling products and that makes me enjoy my stretches. HTH



Mmm hmmm.  And what super duper detangling products have u found that work well?  Quit holdin out afrochique.


----------



## afrochique (Sep 7, 2011)

LOL NJoy: I told you about Silken Child Leave-In Detangler. That is my super duper lol.  I don't know if it works for others but it has changed my stretching life.   
I also shampoo using CON detangling and conditioning shampoo which I use on my hair. I know shampoo is for the scalp but I put it on my hair in sections and finger detangle. I then use HE Hello Hydration conditioner.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 7, 2011)

afrochique said:


> LOL @NJoy: I told you about Silken Child Leave-In Detangler. That is my super duper lol. I don't know if it works for others but it has changed my stretching life.
> I also shampoo using CON detangling and conditioning shampoo which I use on my hair. I know shampoo is for the scalp but I put it on my hair in sections and finger detangle. I then use HE Hello Hydration conditioner.


 
afrochique
  My bad.  You're right.  Just making sure I don't miss out on any super duper detanglers.  Especially doing these long stretches.


----------



## janeemat (Sep 21, 2011)

How are the "long term stretchers doing"?  Let's see some updates on how you are managing all of the ng.


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 22, 2011)

janeemat said:


> How are the "long term stretchers doing"? Let's see some updates on how you are managing all of the ng.


 
janeemat

61 weeks post and counting!! It's a jungle in there, but I am still trying to hold out until December.

Right now - I am not touching my hair too much.  I wash/dc once every 4 weeks (yeah, I said it) because, its all too much for me to handle right now.  I keep my hair in either twists- or in a bun, if I want to spice things up

HE LTR leave - in is keeping my hair super soft during this stretch. 

No extensions, wigs, pieces, add ons- I'm doing this hard core Sylver2 style this time around....I can't wait to see my results! December cannot come quick enough.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 22, 2011)

beans4reezy said:


> @janeemat
> 
> 61 weeks post and counting!! It's a jungle in there, but I am still trying to hold out until December.
> 
> ...


 
Wow! 61 wks post?!   AND holding on til December?   Tell the truth.  You're transitioning!    Wow!  I can't wait to see your hair in December.  Go girl!!!


----------



## janeemat (Sep 22, 2011)

beans4reezy said:


> @janeemat
> 
> 61 weeks post and counting!! It's a jungle in there, but I am still trying to hold out until December.
> 
> ...


 
You are kidding right! So you are really going to relax again?  You are a real pro.


----------



## sylver2 (Sep 22, 2011)

beans4reezy said:


> janeemat
> 
> 61 weeks post and counting!! It's a jungle in there, but I am still trying to hold out until December.
> 
> ...



wooow!! love that. it's hard as heck too  i can't wait to see also. congrats on this. so will u relax in December fo sho??


----------



## Bluetopia (Sep 22, 2011)

Just ended an 86 week stretch.... 

It got so wild and crazy in there I broke down and just big chopped my ends during a moment of impulsiveness. 

I guess my Sylver2 stretch inadvertently became a long term transition


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 23, 2011)

sylver2 said:


> wooow!! love that. it's hard as heck too  i can't wait to see also. congrats on this. so will u relax in December fo sho??


 
Girl, you aren't lying! This IS hard, but the payoff is soooo big- I hang in there.  Definitely going to relax in December...my texturized hair really gives me the best of both worlds!


----------



## NJoy (Sep 23, 2011)

Bluetopia said:


> Just ended an 86 week stretch....
> 
> It got so wild and crazy in there I broke down and just big chopped my ends during a moment of impulsiveness.
> 
> I guess my Sylver2 stretch inadvertently became a long term transition


 
Bluetopia

Girl, I'm thinking anyone over 52 wks is actually in a transition until they decide they're not. 

CONGRATS!!!! and uh...you got any pics for us?


----------



## wheezy807 (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm on the fences right now and very apprehensive. I am currently 16wks post, which is when i normally relax, but this time around my finances won't allow me to do so. My last stretch of 6 months last year didn't go so well. You would think by now i would have this down to a science, but i don't because i'm still learning. To make a long story short i was following one of my hair idols on her blog and i copied her washing method. This is the biggest obstacle i face while stretching, losing too much hair in the detangling process (because of the way i wash it).

Well low and behold she shortly experiences breakage and so did i. My ends along with my edges were horrific and still are suffering since then. But i started searching youtube and have found a better alternative (untried but i know it WILL work). 

I guess i'm just scared. I don't want or need any type of mini setbacks. I'm not really "taking care" of my hair. I wanna stretch til the end of the year and self relaxing is out of the question. At the point i don't wanna put my hair is noone elses hands either...


----------



## sylver2 (Sep 28, 2011)

beans4reezy said:


> Girl, you aren't lying! This IS hard, *but the payoff is soooo big*- I hang in there.  Definitely going to relax in December...my texturized hair really gives me the best of both worlds!



it def was for me.  My hair was the longest and healthiest it ever was after my 1 year stretch. only thing is i spent so much time on my hair during that year..that i became completely disinterested in my hair lol have yet to regain it back lol


----------



## NJoy (Sep 28, 2011)

wheezy807 said:


> I'm on the fences right now and very apprehensive. I am currently 16wks post, which is when i normally relax, but this time around my finances won't allow me to do so. My last stretch of 6 months last year didn't go so well. You would think by now i would have this down to a science, but i don't because i'm still learning. To make a long story short i was following one of my hair idols on her blog and i copied her washing method. This is the biggest obstacle i face while stretching, losing too much hair in the detangling process (because of the way i wash it).
> 
> Well low and behold she shortly experiences breakage and so did i. My ends along with my edges were horrific and still are suffering since then. But i started searching youtube and have found a better alternative (untried but i know it WILL work).
> 
> I guess i'm just scared. I don't want or need any type of mini setbacks. I'm not really "taking care" of my hair. *I wanna stretch til the end of the year and self relaxing is out of the question. At the point i don't wanna put my hair is noone elses hands either..*.


 
Wow.  That really is a tough place to be. Sorry that you went thru the setback. I can see why you're apprehensive.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 28, 2011)

23 wks post.  I'll be 6 mos post next week.  Hmmm...decisions, decisions.


----------



## ojemba (Sep 29, 2011)

thats great NJoy. you've got this stretching down. 

I'm 2 weeks post, trying to make it to 20 weeks. 

I'll be checking in weekly to keep myself accountable.


----------



## wheezy807 (Sep 29, 2011)

I am happy to report that my washing/detangling session went really well this morning. I dunno if that's alot to some of you but i used to lose atleast 5X's this on a normal basis. So i'm officially in! I will stretch til the end of Dec at 29wks. I will be 17wks post on saturday.


----------



## janeemat (Sep 30, 2011)

wheezy807 said:


> I am happy to report that my washing/detangling session went really well this morning. I dunno if that's alot to some of you but i used to lose atleast 5X's this on a normal basis. So i'm officially in! I will stretch til the end of Dec at 29wks. I will be 17wks post on saturday.


 Your post sounds like mine.  I would lose quite of bit of hair when stretching regardless of what I did.  Just be real careful because like you, my last 6 month stretch was a fail and I have since gone back to 12 wks.  But I'm still reading and learning trying to figure it all out.  Good Luck!


----------



## NJoy (Sep 30, 2011)

janeemat said:


> Your post sounds like mine. I would lose quite of bit of hair when stretching regardless of what I did. Just be real careful because like you, my last 6 month stretch was a fail and I have since gone back to 12 wks. But I'm still reading and learning trying to figure it all out. Good Luck!


 
With my last long stretch (ended at 38 wks) I was losing a lot of hair and running into detangling issues towards the last few months of my stretch, like from 7 months on. But even at 6 months, I lost more than I'm losing right now and I'm 6 months post on Tuesday.

I'm sure my losing so much had to do with me neglecting my hair and being under so much stress during the final months of my mom's life. I finally ended my stretch because of your (janeemat) post about your stretch ruining your hair. I worried that maybe that's what was happening with mine (even tho I knew I was reckless and negligent during that time).

But, as of today, my stretch is going so well (especially in comparison to my last stretch) that, tho I vowed not to stretch past 5 months again, I'm planning to continue stretching at least until the end of the year. I think that will put me around 36 wks post.

I am monitoring my hair closely to make sure that my hair is tolerating the stretch but, even when I say that, it sounds strange to talk about my hair tolerating growing in naturally. erplexed I think keeping it stretched and not allowing the hair to tangle on itself is key for me. I'm in 10 braids that keeps my hair stretched and the strength in numbers and regular moisturizing keep my strands from breaking. I can easily see myself braided for the remainder of the year so I'm feeling pretty positive about continuing this stretch.

Good for you wheezy807. I know exactly how you feel.* *  Good luck and keep us posted on how things are going.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 1, 2011)

On second thought, I think I will go ahead and texlax soon.  I think every six months is more than reasonable.  Especially since I'm sure for now that I'm not planning to transition to natural.  I'll keep you posted.  I'm 24 wks post on Tuesday.


----------



## wheezy807 (Oct 15, 2011)

I promise not to bore you ladies with anymore pics after this one. I'm really excited i finally found an efficient detangling/shamppoo/stretching method. I've discovered that with the rake comb i actually lose far less hair than with my jilbere shower comb. I might have to shampoo in the sink rather than the shower. I find that this is kinda time consumng and i don't want to run up anyone's water bill.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 15, 2011)

Still stretching. 26 wks on Tuesday. That's officially the half year mark. I'm braiding and wigging. Not really seeing a need to texlax but, still giving it some thought.  So, for now, the stretch continues.


----------



## ojemba (Oct 15, 2011)

wheezy807 said:


> I promise not to bore you ladies with anymore pics after this one. I'm really excited i finally found an efficient detangling/shamppoo/stretching method. I've discovered that with the rake comb i actually lose far less hair than with my jilbere shower comb. I might have to shampoo in the sink rather than the shower. I find that this is kinda time consumng and i don't want to run up anyone's water bill.



wheezy807 how many weeks are you? 

Girl u ain't boring anyone, I'm sure I can speak for everyone we love to see positive techniques during stretches.


----------



## ojemba (Oct 15, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Still stretching. 26 wks on Tuesday. That's officially the half year mark. I'm braiding and wigging. Not really seeing a need to texlax but, still giving it some thought.  So, for now, the stretch continues.



NJoy good for you!!! I can't wait to get to that mark in my stretch, I too am braiding under wigs so I hope I make my 6 months at least goal.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Oct 25, 2011)

the 23rd made 2 months post.
10 months left to go!

the only thing that is threatening my stretch is my daily moksha (hot yoga) class.
i pretty much have to wash my hair every day that i go haha, can't have sweaty smelling hair all week.
i know it's keeping my hair from being as moisturized as it could be.
last week i switched from shampooing it everyday, to just rinsing it with warm water after class.
any suggestions for how to keep more moisture in hair that's being washed daily?


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm still in there.  67 weeks post, I probably wont relax until week 75- around Holiday time.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 25, 2011)

beans4reezy said:


> I'm still in there. 67 weeks post, I probably wont relax until week 75- around Holiday time.


 
beans4reezy

67 weeks. Girl, how are you managing? What's your hair looking like? In other words, DETAILS, oh Wise Stretcher.  Give up the goods. (and pics would be awesome )



Oh btw, checking in at 27 wks post. (I don't know why my ticker is off so much)


----------



## MiSs_RoChELLe (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh man! I feel bad coming in here thinking I was doing something when I see some women at 60+ weeks post!!!!! My last relaxer was on June 13th. That makes me 19 weeks post. Every Monday marks another week. This is the longest that I have ever went in between relaxers! 
****tucks my small achievement in my pocket and exits the thread******


----------



## NJoy (Oct 25, 2011)

MiSs_RoChELLe said:


> Oh man! I feel bad coming in here thinking I was doing something when I see some women at 60+ weeks post!!!!! My last relaxer was on June 13th. That makes me 19 weeks post. Every Monday marks another week. This is the longest that I have ever went in between relaxers!
> ****tucks my small achievement in my pocket and exits the thread******


 
Please!  You're doing good, Girl.  Stand proud and congrats on 19 wks post.


----------



## TLC1020 (Oct 26, 2011)

12 weeks post so far....


----------



## esi.adokowa (Oct 26, 2011)

NJoy, i don't think your ticker is off.
i'm relying on mental math here, but 6 months & 1 week is approximately 187 days, which is approximately 27 weeks. a common misconception is that a month is four weeks, when it's actually closer to four and a half weeks. so after 6 months you're at 24 weeks plus half a week for every month. So 24 weeks + 3 weeks = 27 weeks = 6 months + 1 week.


----------



## ojemba (Oct 26, 2011)

Ladies, 

i've looked at my Calendar and I'm going on a personal stretch goal of 29 weeks, therefor I'll be relaxing the week on Easter 2012. I'm currently 6 weeks so I have a lonnngggg way to go. 

My ps of choice will be plaits under wigs. I plan to redo the plaits every 4 weeks. I have to much drama with cornrows and find it much easier to manage plaits. I could take one out and assess if I felt like it. I'm only wearing curly wigs so I don't need my hair to lay flat. 

I'll be checking in often for support and to give updates. 

I've got to make it!!!!

MBL April 2012 !!!!!!

HHJ.


----------



## wheezy807 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you ladies for your encouraging words. Sorry for my late reply ojemba I will be 21wks post saturday. You ladies are a great inspiration truly.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## esi.adokowa (Oct 26, 2011)

esi.adokowa said:


> NJoy, i don't think your ticker is off.
> i'm relying on mental math here, but 6 months & 1 week is approximately 187 days, which is approximately 27 weeks. a common misconception is that a month is four weeks, when it's actually closer to four and a half weeks. so after 6 months you're at 24 weeks plus half a week for every month. So 24 weeks + 3 weeks = 27 weeks = 6 months + 1 week.



my inner nerd went *hard!!*.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 27, 2011)

esi.adokowa said:


> my inner nerd went *hard!!*.



  So true!  'Preciate the breakdown.


----------



## afrochique (Oct 27, 2011)

25 weeks post and cornrowed right now. I hope to relax in December.


----------



## ojemba (Nov 7, 2011)

8 weeks this thursday. This is where I relaxed last time. I'm in my fuzzy plaits and have no desire to relax. Tomorrow is co-wash day.


----------



## janeemat (Nov 8, 2011)

Are any of you long term stretchers using the denman brush or the marilyn paddle detangling brush to detangle.  KISS and Healthy textures (Gennifer Miller 9 months post) both did a video detangling weeks of ng with a brush.  It prompted me to purchase the marilyn detangling brush. Any feedback ladies?


----------



## NJoy (Nov 8, 2011)

janeemat said:


> Are any of you long term stretchers using the denman brush or the marilyn paddle detangling brush to detangle. KISS and Healthy textures (Gennifer Miller 9 months post) both did a video detangling weeks of ng with a brush. It prompted me to purchase the marilyn detangling brush. Any feedback ladies?


 
Woo!  Not me. I wouldn't worry so much about detangling the ng with a denman as much as pulling past that line of demarcation.  Ummm...I finger detangle or _may_ use the magic stark jumbo rake.  But, late in my stretch, I'm washing in braids and may or may not unbraid to detangle.  Usually not.


----------



## janeemat (Nov 8, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Woo! Not me. I wouldn't worry so much about detangling the ng with a denman as much as pulling past that line of demarcation. Ummm...I finger detangle or _may_ use the magic stark jumbo rake. But, late in my stretch, I'm washing in braids and may or may not unbraid to detangle. Usually not.


 
Hi NJoy!

I always thought the same as you, but they both have gorgeous hair and made it look sooooooo easy.  They were very gentle with the hair.  I used it Sat, but I'm only  7 weeks post.  Fingers do not work if you are rollersetting the hair with lots of ng.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 9, 2011)

Checking in at 29 weeks post.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Nov 9, 2011)

I am 22 weeks post.  I just found out we are moving to Georgia in June!!!  I have already talked to DontSpeakDefeat about doing my hair and that is when I am going to relax.  I will be a little over 52 weeks post.  

I am soooooo excited that I will have a hair sister helping with my journey!!!!


----------



## wheezy807 (Nov 10, 2011)

janeemat said:


> Are any of you long term stretchers using the denman brush or the marilyn paddle detangling brush to detangle. KISS and Healthy textures (Gennifer Miller 9 months post) both did a video detangling weeks of ng with a brush. It prompted me to purchase the marilyn detangling brush. Any feedback ladies?


@janeemat i did try to use it after seeing Gennifer's video but i lost too much hair. I'm just gonna stick with my rake looking comb.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Nov 17, 2011)

do any of you ladies use the ouidad double detangler?
saw it in sephora, and i'm really curious!


----------



## wheezy807 (Nov 27, 2011)

How are you ladies doing? I am currently 26wks post. I look forward to washing my hair monday. It's so disgusting with product buildup of more than a couple of weeks now. Other wise no issues.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 28, 2011)

NJoy said:


> @beans4reezy
> 
> 67 weeks. Girl, how are you managing? What's your hair looking like? In other words, DETAILS, oh Wise Stretcher.  Give up the goods. (and pics would be awesome )
> 
> ...


 
Girl, I am really not doing too much of anything. My hair stays in twists - for like four weeks at a time- sometimes more. Detangling, washing...too much right now. My new growth is so thick that when my scalp itches, I've got to dig real deep to get to scalp

I do moisturize every single day- I stay on top of that- so my hair is really soft to the touch. At first I was using Herbal Essence LTR to moisturize, but the build up left my hair sticky..I now moisturize with a wonderful cupuacu butter blend I created. Hair is super soft with no build up. 

But- I'm 71 weeks post right now and I have an appointment set up for December 24th. Last time my hair dresser relaxed my hair- she was really, really brutal. I mean, ripped through my NG. This time around, I am going to warn her not to be so rough- and if she still is- I am going to dump her and find another hair dresser.  I didn't stretch for over a year to have you yank out my progress with your rough, mannish hands...but I digress....

*UPDATE COMING IN FOUR WEEKS!!!! CAN'T WAIT*!


----------



## NJoy (Nov 28, 2011)

beans4reezy said:


> Girl, I am really not doing too much of anything. My hair stays in twists - for like four weeks at a time- sometimes more. Detangling, washing...too much right now. My new growth is so thick that when my scalp itches, I've got to dig real deep to get to scalp
> 
> I do moisturize every single day- I stay on top of that- so my hair is really soft to the touch. At first I was using Herbal Essence LTR to moisturize, but the build up left my hair sticky..I now moisturize with a wonderful cupuacu butter blend I created. Hair is super soft with no build up.
> 
> ...


 
I hope that works out for you this time around. But I gotta say, I'm nervous for you. 

Can't wait for your update!


----------



## NJoy (Nov 29, 2011)

I was prepared to texlax tomorrow @ 32 wks post but, I've decided to flat iron my roots instead. I'm planning my texlax on 12/11, before the last minute Christmas madness starts.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 1, 2011)

Hmmm, flat ironed roots wasn't enough. I had to go back and flat iron the length too. But the thickness from stretching and texlaxing is amazing! Night and day difference in my hair.

I'm planning to coat my strands with wheatgerm oil/EVOO mix to strengthen and moisturize my strands before twisting it up (2 strand twists) in preparation for my twistout this weekend.


----------



## ojemba (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi Ladies, 

All this week I’ve been having the Natural Hair crave, thus I've been looking a lots of utube videos and reading up on long term transitions. 

I'm not 100% sure yet but I will be making a mental note to really try to hold off from a relaxer long enough to see if I would like to make that plunge. I'll just take it 1 week at a time. 

I don't want to just make this change because it's "in" now. So I’m really searching within myself for the answer. I have a 1 year old DD and I love her hair. I’ve promised myself that I will NEVER add any chemicals to it. 

I haven't had natural hair since I was in the 6th grade - 26 years ago. I always told myself I wanted to cut my hair for my 40th (which is next year), I don’t think I'll be cutting but going natural is looking allot more promising.

I know I will find lots of info and support if I do make that ultimate jump. 

Thanks for letting my ramble for a min. HHJ.


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Xmas! It's been awhile. How are you ladies doing on your stretch so far? I am currently 29wks post and plan on relaxing the 3rd of January. I really look forward to my relaxer even though I'm not having any problems.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## NJoy (Dec 25, 2011)

Doing ok over here. I'll be 36 wks post on Tuesday. The stretch is going pretty well for me so far because I get to be hair lazy with twists and wigging it when I feel like wearing a hair out style.

I said that i'm officially transitioning but, IDK. Fully natural hair at this length will mean more flat ironing than I'm prepared to do. I'm thinking twists to maintain but, I'm bored with that already. I'm gonna have to pray on this one.  But, again, I'm not in a rush to texlax either. I'm just coasting at this point. 

I'm doing a S&D tonight so hey, I'm doing something. I may even do a nice DC. That's my update. 36 wks on Tuesday. By 38 wks at the beginning of this year I'd already had 3 major detangling incidents. So far, no troubles.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 3, 2012)

Did anyone relax yet? I was hoping to this week but things are not going to go as planned. I'm currently 30wks post. I shampooed, dced, and blowdried last week so it's been really easy. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## NJoy (Jan 3, 2012)

wheezy807 said:


> Did anyone relax yet? I was hoping to this week but things are not going to go as planned. I'm currently 30wks post. I shampooed, dced, and blowdried last week so it's been really easy.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


 
wheezy807

So, you're pushing it back? When are you planning to relax? Or are you planning to stretch a lil longer?

I'm 37 wks post today. Not having any problems and just gonna ride this out for a bit. Now that it's winter, I'm just gonna keep my hair covered and play things by ear. So for now, I'm hanging around. But it feels pretty lonely around here these days.

Where's everybody at? erplexed


----------



## GIJane (Jan 3, 2012)

NJoy said:


> Where's everybody at? erplexed


 
NJoy I have been doing this challeng and didn't even know it.  I am 21 weeks post.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 3, 2012)

GIJane said:


> @NJoy I have been doing this challeng and didn't even know it.  I am 21 weeks post.


 
GIJane

 21 wks, huh?  Nice!  How long you going?


----------



## GIJane (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks NJoy.  I am not for sure. I would like to wait until I am back in the states. That should be sometime in May. I have been experiencing a lot of breakage. Plus I would like to learn more about my hair. I just started my hair journey in October. I need to get my protein and moisture balance down. So I will let my hair decide when I will texlax. I am all over the place.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 3, 2012)

GIJane said:


> Thanks @NJoy. I am not for sure. I would like to wait until I am back in the states. That should be sometime in May. I have been experiencing a lot of breakage. Plus I would like to learn more about my hair. I just started my hair journey in October. I need to get my protein and moisture balance down. So I will let my hair decide when I will texlax. I am all over the place.


 
GIJane

Oh, I do remember you saying something about when you get back to the states.  I suggest low manipulation and keeping that line of demarcation WELL moisturized.

I find that adding coconut cream and yogurt to my moisturizing DC treatments (always making sure I add honey, EVOO and wheatgerm oil) helps to tame my ng. But even then, I still don't manipulate it much. And for me, I can't detangle in the shower during a stretch. I have to moisturize and allow to airdry before finger detangling. Trying to detangle in the shower during my last long stretch caused me to use lots of hair. But, I was under a lot of stress too so, who knows. I do know it's going really well this time around.

Keep us posted on how things are going with your hair and what you're doing during your stretch. I may be going til Spring too ~ out of the convenience of low manipulation and hiding my hair for the winter.


----------



## GIJane (Jan 3, 2012)

NJoy said:


> @GIJane
> 
> Oh, I do remember you saying something about when you get back to the states.  I suggest low manipulation and keeping that line of demarcation WELL moisturized.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the advice. I baggy just about everyday. I also spritz with water and castor oil. I also might steam once a week.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 3, 2012)

NJoy said:


> wheezy807
> *
> So, you're pushing it back? When are you planning to relax? Or are you planning to stretch a lil longer?*
> 
> ...



NJoy i'll probably relax by the end of next week.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 4, 2012)

Still here @ 76 weeks post. I was supposed to get my hair relaxed last week- but someone rear ended me and I had to pay out of pocket (long story)...so I had to push my date back a couple of weeks.

Hoping, I can get it done by The 16th of this month. I am sooooo ready to relax.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 4, 2012)

beans4reezy said:


> Still here @ 76 weeks post. I was supposed to get my hair relaxed last week- but someone rear ended me and I had to pay out of pocket (long story)...so I had to push my date back a couple of weeks.
> 
> Hoping, I can get it done by The 16th of this month. I am sooooo ready to relax.


 
beans4reezy

76 wks!  I can not WAIT to see your pics! Sorry about the accident and having to pay out of pocket. That sucks. I trust you're ok tho?


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 4, 2012)

^^Back was a little sore...but fine.  Thanks for asking


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 11, 2012)

Finally relaxing my hair this coming saturday, I'll be 32wks post. I got my hair flatironed last friday and my stylist informed me that I need a cut instead of a trim. She just lightly dusted it that day and informed me of some breakage on the right side. This would be the second stretch in a row where all my progress would be cut off.

My ends are really bad, there's no lie about that. I will have to talk to her further indepth before hand.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## NJoy (Jan 11, 2012)

wheezy807 said:


> Finally relaxing my hair this coming saturday, I'll be 32wks post. I got my hair flatironed last friday and my stylist informed me that I need a cut instead of a trim. She just lightly dusted it that day and informed me of some breakage on the right side. This would be the second stretch in a row where all my progress would be cut off.
> 
> My ends are really bad, there's no lie about that. I will have to talk to her further indepth before hand.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


 
wheezy807

Did you notice the breakage or are you just taking her word for it? And what's causing the breakage? I've learned that I can NOT detangle my hair in the shower. I have to wash in braids, moisturize and seal in braids and then after it airdries, I finger detangle and haven't had any problems since doing it like that.

I'm 38 wks post. My last stretch was ended at this time because I was losing tons of hair detangling in the shower and had 3 major detangling nightmares.

Also, is your stylist used to working with the 2 textures and making sure the line of demarc is well moisturized? Maybe the stylist is inadvertantly causing the breakage. How often do you go to have it done?


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 12, 2012)

wheezy807 said:


> Finally relaxing my hair this coming saturday, I'll be 32wks post. I got my hair flatironed last friday and my stylist informed me that I need a cut instead of a trim. She just lightly dusted it that day and informed me of some breakage on the right side. This would be the second stretch in a row where all my progress would be cut off.
> 
> My ends are really bad, there's no lie about that. I will have to talk to her further indepth before hand.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


 
Awww! Your hair is so beautiful! I am sorry to hear about your set back.

Girl, I am finally relaxing at 76 weeks post tomorrow and your post got me


----------



## NJoy (Jan 12, 2012)

beans4reezy said:


> Awww! Your hair is so beautiful! I am sorry to hear about your set back.
> 
> Girl, I am finally relaxing at 76 weeks post tomorrow and your post got me



I. Can't. WAIT!!!


----------



## Misseyl (Jan 12, 2012)

Because of a major setback in 2009 I am coming out of a 2 year stretch.  I am planning to re-braid this weekend.  I also intend to relax something this year, when the weather heats up, so that will be sometime in July.  Also I just want to mention that I live in New York and I have been seeing a lot of girls with beautiful hair, it must be something on LHCF because I could not say this a couple of years ago.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jan 12, 2012)

beans4reezy, i want to see a pic as soon as you are done. I have been waiting for so long.


----------



## ojemba (Jan 12, 2012)

bestblackgirl said:


> beans4reezy, i want to see a pic as soon as you are done. I have been waiting for so long.



I've been waiting long too.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 12, 2012)

beans4reezy said:


> Still here @ 76 weeks post. I was supposed to get my hair relaxed last week- but someone rear ended me and I had to pay out of pocket (long story)...so I had to push my date back a couple of weeks.
> 
> Hoping, I can get it done by The 16th of this month. I am sooooo ready to relax.



ooh sorry to hear about your accident, hope you're ok


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 13, 2012)

NJoy said:


> I. Can't. WAIT!!!


 


bestblackgirl said:


> @beans4reezy, i want to see a pic as soon as you are done. I have been waiting for so long.


 


ojemba said:


> I've been waiting long too.


 
Awww thanks ladies! I just hope my update is not a disappointment (anxiety, nerves talking) 

Heading out now and will post my update in this thread as soon as I am done. 

Thanks for all of the support ladies!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 13, 2012)

OK.  Set back city.  No bueno. I stretched too long and wasn't on top of my protein game like I thought.  My hair is the same exact length as when I started stretching and my hair dreser showed me thin spots from where there was breakage..  I will post pics later.  I'm so devastated right now. Just trying to stay on this hair journey and not give up  

Later girls.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 13, 2012)

beans4reezy said:


> OK. Set back city. No bueno. I stretched too long and wasn't on top of my protein game like I thought. My hair is the same exact length as when I started stretching and my hair dreser showed me thin spots from where there was breakage.. I will post pics later. I'm so devastated right now. Just trying to stay on this hair journey and not give up
> 
> Later girls.


 
beans4reezy

erplexed Wow. I don't even know what to say right now.  I'm sorry for the disappointment and nervous about what to expect for myself at the same time. Maybe longterm stretching isn't the thing to do unless it's a transition. I don't know what to think right now.

What was your regi while stretching? And had you ever stretched this long before? And why is your hair the same length? Did she cut? Or are you saying that you had all over breakage? I don't mean to swarm you with questions. Just whenever you feel like it. This is only a temporary setback.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 13, 2012)

This was my hair in Feb of last year







This was my hair today from the touch up:






As you can see, no real change.  My major mistake was going too long w/o washing and conditioning.  I was going 4-6 weeks with out washing or conditioning my hair thinking the less manipulation was better. 

I am still going to stretch, but only to 4-5 months at a time...6 months max.  I was thinking about giving up on the hair thing...but I will do no such thing.  I will bounce back from this set back.  I will.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 13, 2012)

beans4reezy said:


> This was my hair in Feb of last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
beans4reezy

Oh, not as bad as you had me thinking. First, you did get length. You can tell because the sides are on your back now. The V is gone so I assume length lost was lost in the cut. In anycase, it looks like you have a nice, full hemline that looks healthy and longer.

Now. I can't believe you were going 4-6 wks without at LEAST conditioning while stretching.  But, at least you have some idea of what not to do next time. So be encouraged. You're hair is in beautiful condition to continue growing. And your plan to stay under 6 months is reasonable. I think after 6 months, you really have to stay on top of your game. 

Keep growing, girl. I know you wanted to be longer after 72 wks but, consider it an adjustment instead of a setback. Your hemlime has been adjusted and it looks good.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 13, 2012)

NJoy said:


> wheezy807
> 
> Did you notice the breakage or are you just taking her word for it? And what's causing the breakage? I've learned that I can NOT detangle my hair in the shower. I have to wash in braids, moisturize and seal in braids and then after it airdries, I finger detangle and haven't had any problems since doing it like that.
> 
> ...


I'll update you tomorrow. Sideline--I'm so frustrated with this computer! I have tried now and a couple of days ago to reply only to write like 4 paragraphs and it tell me that i'm not logged in!

The devil is a lie! But i will take comparison pics tonight for tomorrow. I'll make sure to ask questions first. Ladies wish me luck.


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 14, 2012)

beans4reezy said:


> OK.  Set back city.  No bueno. I stretched too long and wasn't on top of my protein game like I thought.  My hair is the same exact length as when I started stretching and my hair dreser showed me thin spots from where there was breakage..  I will post pics later.  I'm so devastated right now. Just trying to stay on this hair journey and not give up
> 
> Later girls.





beans4reezy said:


> This was my hair in Feb of last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beans4reezy did she trim/cut u at all? im curious to see how much she actually trimmed off. u def got length..but looks like a lot was cut.
I see a huge difference between that 1st pic and now.  the overall health of your hair looks great and healthy!
we are our own worst critics.


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 14, 2012)

also beans4reezy  u said u went for 4-6 weeks w/o washing/conditioning during your stretch? yikes!!
 it didn't dred up? 
During my stretch especially in my 9, 10 11 12th month i had to wash/condition more frequently because my hair was dreding up and drying out. at least once a week then in the 12th month it was twice a week. it took me like 2-3 hours just to detangle that last month.


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 14, 2012)

I may go on another 1 year stretch. It will be a breeze this time because i've learned so much more since then. 
i literally haven't done anything to my hair in ages. just was enjoying it and was not on my hair grind like usual  i was soooooo over the hair thing   cut it last April.
but im excited again about it  anxious to apply all my new techniques to the next stretch. SAA, oils, vitamins & manuka honey mixed in my DC's, saran wrap steams, ponytail rollersets, argan oil, protein balance etc etc. becoming a mixologist..lovin it.


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 14, 2012)

NJoy said:


> beans4reezy
> 
> erplexed Wow. I don't even know what to say right now.  I'm sorry for the disappointment and nervous about what to expect for myself at the same time. * Maybe longterm stretching isn't the thing to do unless it's a transition. I don't know what to think right now.*
> 
> What was your regi while stretching? And had you ever stretched this long before? And why is your hair the same length? Did she cut? Or are you saying that you had all over breakage? I don't mean to swarm you with questions. Just whenever you feel like it. This is only a temporary setback.



for most i think it's very beneficial...but it is soooo hard. Patience and time are so important!!. if u don't have that..forget about stretching  
my hair became my life. it had to. 
maan it's so difficult dealing with two completely textures. half of my hair would be dry & dreding up, or matted, the other half stick straight. hours and hours, got expensive going thru conditioners, shampoos.. but it was worth it for me. my hair was the healthiest, longest it was in my entire life. 
that right balance of protein & conditioner is so important. keeping the NG moisturized, oiled soft at all times.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 14, 2012)

sylver2 said:


> I may go on another 1 year stretch. It will be a breeze this time because i've learned so much more since then.
> i literally haven't done anything to my hair in ages. just was enjoying it and was not on my hair grind like usual  i was soooooo over the hair thing   cut it last April.
> but im excited again about it  anxious to apply all my new techniques to the next stretch. SAA, oils, vitamins & manuka honey mixed in my DC's, saran wrap steams, ponytail rollersets, argan oil, protein balance etc etc. becoming a mixologist..lovin it.



Please let us know when/if you decide to do the stretch. I might join you. Techique does play an important role in stretching long term but mind over matter is somewhere along side, too.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 14, 2012)

wheezy807 said:


> Finally relaxing my hair this coming saturday, I'll be 32wks post. I got my hair flatironed last friday and my stylist informed me that I need a cut instead of a trim. She just lightly dusted it that day and informed me of some breakage on the right side. This would be the second stretch in a row where all my progress would be cut off.
> 
> My ends are really bad, there's no lie about that. I will have to talk to her further indepth before hand.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier



man if i listened to most of my stylist id be ear length right now.
you've been doing protein and DC's?




NJoy said:


> wheezy807
> 
> Did you notice the breakage or are you just taking her word for it? And what's causing the breakage? I've learned that I can NOT detangle my hair in the shower. I have to wash in braids, moisturize and seal in braids and then after it airdries, I finger detangle and haven't had any problems since doing it like that.
> 
> ...



see and this is where everyone is different. there is no way i could let my hair hit air before detangling it  it had to be detangled soaking wet in the shower with TONS of conditioner in it. piece by piece. then again after i put in the leave in con.

listen listen to your hair, don't force but try another way.
in my 12th month it woudnt even detangle anymore. i could not get my shower comb thru it. i started applying the leave in con & oils then got back in shower to let water run over it. it helped. but u see how i had to get creative and try some crazy stuff. lol like who washes their hair, deep condition, rinse & get out, put leave ins only to get back in again to rewet & rinse the leave ins  just so u can get a comb thru it.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 14, 2012)

beans4reezy said:


> OK.  Set back city.  No bueno. I stretched too long and wasn't on top of my protein game like I thought.  My hair is the same exact length as when I started stretching and my hair dreser showed me thin spots from where there was breakage..  I will post pics later.  I'm so devastated right now. Just trying to stay on this hair journey and not give up
> 
> Later girls.



I'm so sorry! This has happened to me more than once and stylists always cut too much off so you can't see your progress. Don't worry, you'll still reach your goals


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 14, 2012)

sylver2 said:


> man if i listened to most of my stylist id be ear length right now.



seriously! They always want to cut. 

sylver2 how do you maintain your ends? Do you trim yourself? I know you also had a nightmare with a haircut when they cut you to bsl right? 

Do you just always refuse a trim even if your ends are doing badly? I've had stylists cut my progress off at least 3 times and I haven't learned my lesson  but by the end of my stretch my ends are usually not in the best shape


----------



## hairedity (Jan 14, 2012)

My last relaxer/texlax was done at the end of November. I will stretch until May or June.

Starting pice (beginning of Dec 2011)


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 14, 2012)

sharifeh said:


> seriously! They always want to cut.
> 
> sylver2 how do you maintain your ends? Do you trim yourself? I know you also had a nightmare with a haircut when they cut you to bsl right?
> 
> Do you just always refuse a trim even if your ends are doing badly? I've had stylists cut my progress off at least 3 times and I haven't learned my lesson  but by the end of my stretch my ends are usually not in the best shape



there is one stylist i trust. i tell her what i want and watch carefully while she is snipping. ive learned my lesson the hard way. i will not allow others to trim my hair. and its ok to say no trim this time. so u can go home after hair is done to check for yourself exactly what u need.  sometimes we don't even need it. while we are stretching our ends look crazy...until our touchup. i don't get trims when i touchup. i wait a few weeks after to see if i need one. or i do my own dustings after touchup.


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 14, 2012)

its funny because i definitely use to be one of those ladies who sit in the salon chair and was scared to speak up...or still tip after they messed up  
i didn't want to offend them. but shooot, i know whats best for my hair, they cant tell me nothing anymore.
if i was new id rather take a pic of my hair & regimen and let the ladies of lhcf suggest what i need.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 14, 2012)

NJoy said:


> @wheezy807
> 
> *Did you notice the breakage or are you just taking her word for it? And what's causing the breakage?* I've learned that I can NOT detangle my hair in the shower. I have to wash in braids, moisturize and seal in braids and then after it airdries, I finger detangle and haven't had any problems since doing it like that.
> 
> ...


 
She did show my some breakage in the front, i know i do have some breakage also mainly around my crown area. That's the thing, i'm always asking her for feedback. I really enjoy feedback. Two or three relaxers ago i had asked her about my suspected breakage (when i copied someones not so great wash regimen) and she said it wasn't that bad.

That's why this time it kinda caught me off guard. I really don't know what is causing the split ends. I can only really guess maybe it's from that same time when i was using those rubber band like hair things to tie on the ends of my hair when i shampooed in sections. I don't use direct heat, so i really at a loss.

My stylist is very knowledgeable about the two textures and the line of demarcation. But i can tell you one thing, i really don't like how she always has to blow out my/everyone's hair. The entire salon does this. For this reason alone i feel that i could never make frequent visits. Maybe this is causing inadvertant breakage, but i tell myself no because i only visit her no more than 6 mo. (used to be 4) at a time.



*UPDATE*
My touch up went really well. I _believe_ she only took off an inch to 11/2. I'm really glad we were on the same page. She told me that if i came to her every 6wks (at a discount) that she could get my ends in better shape quicker. She says that if i don't get my ends under control sooner than later i will be facing a cut. i leveled with her and asked if she had to cut my hair to get my ends better, how much would she cut off? She pointed to two inches. We both agreed that it would be better to do it gradually. It's alot to think about. I'm thinking about going for it... I'll have my cousin take more pics tonight to compare.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 16, 2012)

sylver2 said:


> man if i listened to most of my stylist id be ear length right now.
> you've been doing protein and DC's?
> 
> 
> .


I've been mostly doing dc's consisting of moisture. This weekend I would like to do a heavy protein treatment, an aphogee two step treatment.



Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 17, 2012)

sylver2 said:


> @beans4reezy *did she trim/cut u at all? im curious to see how much she actually trimmed off*. u def got length..but looks like a lot was cut.
> I see a huge difference between that 1st pic and now. the overall health of your hair looks great and healthy!
> we are our own worst critics.


 
She did trim ...but honestly, I really wasn't paying attention. I was so discouraged that I just let her trim...I didn't care at that point.

Thanks Sylver2, but honestly, I thought this was it. I thought I would be doing the BSL cabbage patch dance right about now, but I still have a-ways to go. 



sylver2 said:


> also @beans4reezy *u said u went for 4-6 weeks w/o washing/conditioning during your stretch? yikes!!*
> *it didn't dred up? *
> During my stretch especially in my 9, 10 11 12th month i had to wash/condition more frequently because my hair was dreding up and drying out. at least once a week then in the 12th month it was twice a week. it took me like 2-3 hours just to detangle that last month.


 
Yep, this was so STUPID of me. I'm thinking, not manipulating my hair will benefit me more than conditioning and putting water in my hair. EPIC FAIL.


I wont give up though. I'm licking my wounds changing my game plan...


----------



## NJoy (Jan 17, 2012)

*Sigh*  Had my braids tangle up on me last night and had to cut 'em loose.  It was my fault for trying to wash my hair without separating my braids and using Crisco to seal my ends.

I'm not tripping tho.  Still continuing to hold out for the 1 yr mark.  But, I plan to cut 2-3 inches next week.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 29, 2012)

I chickened out and only cut about an inch. I'm having no more tangling issues, as long as I remember to use Crisco.

I'm DC'g tonight and will be 41 wks post on Tuesday. spinning I plan to trim a bit more on 2/6. I have a feeling that this stretch is actually transitioning. I'm not even thinking about relaxing...even tho I have 2 boxes of relaxer in my closet. I'm having no issues right now so... well, I'll just keep checking in. We'll see.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok, detangling today.  I can't say relaxing hasn't crossed my mind.  But I'm also really thinking about a cut again.  Whenever I'm doing a thorough detangling, I can't help but think about all the hairs popping at the line of demarcation. I'm also feeling that if I didn't have to worry about that, detangling wouldn't be such an ordeal.  *sigh*

Anybody else still hanging around?  What's up, ladies?


----------



## napbella (Feb 1, 2012)

NJoy
A couple of ??s--What products are you detangling with and what is your leave in moisturizer? I'm only 9wks post and the only thing that helps me is scurl. I can only wish to go as long as you have. Good luck with it.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 1, 2012)

napbella said:


> @NJoy
> A couple of ??s--What products are you detangling with and what is your leave in moisturizer? I'm only 9wks post and the only thing that helps me is scurl. I can only wish to go as long as you have. Good luck with it.


 
napbella

First, I'm in uncharted territory. I've never stretched this long before. My last stretch ended at 38 wks post due to lots of detangling drama and stress. This time around, I seem to be managing ok so, we'll see.

Generally, at this point, I mainly finger detangle. And for me, I have to do so after my hair has airdried. I cowash, add my leave ins, add jbco and crisco to the ends and let it airdry. At that point, I can easily finger detangle. If I need to more thoroughly detangle, after I've finger detangled, I use a creamy leave in (Giovanni direct or NTM) and crisco to thoroughly moisturize and comb thru.

Today, however, my Celie braids were matting at the roots because I've been a little hair lazy, working out and oiling my scalp without cowashing the next day. So... I decided to detangle after I'd already started washing and DC my hair. It really was an afterthought but, after my DC and before I rinsed it out, I started detangling and added some Cowboy Magic to help out.

After detangling each section, I had to immediately band it and then get into the shower to rinse the conditioner out of my hair and follow up with a rinse out conditioner.

It was a lot of work and there's one small section of my hair that's not completely detangled but, I give up. It's all I can do for now. I banded that section too and have added my leave ins and crisco on the ends. Once it airdries, I'll try to finger detangle that last section.

I've been keeping my hair in Celie braids to keep my ng stretched but, I'm going to have to move to banding to make sure that the roots are stretched.

'k, I rambled. I hope that mades sense and isn't too confusing.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 1, 2012)

So far I have been consistently stretching for 4 months exactly without issues and that seem to be my threshold before the major breakage starts. So needless to say, I'm sticking with that. 

I am now 8.5 weeks post so 7.5 more to go before my next texlaxer. I just cut off all the straigher relaxed damaged ends and starting all over again with very mildly texlaxed hair.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 1, 2012)

NJoy and napbella, night I recommend Chicoro's moisture drenched prepoo. It really does work amazingly at melting away tangles. I know after having tried it, I will never be without it. Speaking of which, I need to order some more aloe vera gel/juice  and evco right about now


----------



## NJoy (Feb 1, 2012)

Aggie said:


> @NJoy and @napbella, night I recommend Chicoro's moisture drenched prepoo. It really does work amazingly at melting away tangles. I know after having tried it, I will never be without it. Speaking of which, I need to order some more aloe vera gel/juice and evco right about now


 
Aggie
I usually do before poo days. I'm out of aloe juice and wasn't really planning to poo until I was in the shower. Thanks for saying that tho. I'll head over to Walmart tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 1, 2012)

NJoy said:


> @Aggie
> I usually do before poo days. I'm out of aloe juice and wasn't really planning to poo until I was in the shower. Thanks for saying that tho. I'll head over to Walmart tomorrow.


 
You're quite welcomed. 

Just filled my cart with stuff but will purchase tomorrow because I have to be sure and order all my vitamins I need at the same time.


----------



## napbella (Feb 3, 2012)

NJoy,
LOL--lots of info but very useful, thanks much!

Aggie,
I'm not familiar with Chicoro's pre-poo. I have about 2ins ng, last perm was in Nov, so I'm trying to do styles that last a few days. But I tell ya--my roots are holding up the black power sign right now and it aint no joke. I really need something to get thru February, I dont want to perm but I'm thinking March is gonna be my limit.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2012)

@napbella, here's the link and hope it helps you out - http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=509482

I'm almost 9 weeks post my last texlaxer and it is helping stretch really well. I may be able to stretch even longer than my usual 16 weeks, but knowing me, I may add maybe two weeks max.


----------



## napbella (Feb 3, 2012)

Aggie,
Thanks so much for the link, I will be trying this in a few days and let you know how it works out for me. I just applied scurl and BRBC to my roots and twisted my hair for tonite. I also added a little ecostyler gel for hold and rolled it up on those grey soft twist rollers, I hope I get nice twists with waves so I can be cute in my new outfit.


----------



## napbella (Feb 4, 2012)

napbella said:


> @Aggie,
> Thanks so much for the link, I will be trying this in a few days and let you know how it works out for me. I just applied scurl and BRBC to my roots and twisted my hair for tonite. I also added a little ecostyler gel for hold and rolled it up on those grey soft twist rollers, I hope I get nice twists with waves so I can be cute in my new outfit.


 
Welll--the hair did not turn out like I hoped. Initially I thought it was cute but my daughter was like,"I can't let you walk out the house looking like that!" Embarrassing to say the least. Anyway she pinned it up for me and now I will be using Chicoro's prepoo method since I have gel in my hair and I'm not gonna get several days wear from the style as I had hoped, so it has to be washed now. I'm gonna have to get senegalese twists to keep my mind off my hair.


----------



## HighAspirations (Feb 5, 2012)

12 weeks post thinking of transitioning to natural!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 5, 2012)

I need to engage myself in this thread again as I really desire to stretch beyond 10-12 weeks. It seems that if I go beyond this timeframe, my hair starts acting funky and beings to break. And when I go for a TU, I find my ng is too thick for the stylist to navigate through without a bunch of tugging and pulling, which of course leads to breakage.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 6, 2012)

42 wks post texlax tomorrow.  Planning to trim another inch today. Just checking in.


----------



## janeemat (Feb 6, 2012)

divachyk said:


> I need to engage myself in this thread again as I really desire to stretch beyond 10-12 weeks. It seems that if I go beyond this timeframe, my hair starts acting funky and beings to break. And when I go for a TU, I find my ng is too thick for the stylist to navigate through without a bunch of tugging and pulling, which of course leads to breakage.


 
Your hair is gorgeous, very healthy and thick looking. Your regimen is working, so why change it. Stretching is not for everyone. If it's not broke, don't fix Congrats again!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 7, 2012)

@janeemat - I do agree but a part of me feels my hair's health would further improve if I could stretch beyond 10-12. I learned my mistake over a year ago when attempting a 16 week stretch. My hair went nuts. More than anything I want to self-relax. ETA: Where are my manners, thank you for the compliment and well wishes.


----------



## feelfree (Feb 7, 2012)

At 50 weeks headed toward 60...maybe more, not sure.


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 10, 2012)

Ladies please help me, i am seeking feedback/advice.

I am really considering my stylist's proposal to me. She quoted me a discount price to visit her every 6 wks to get my ends in shape including a deep conditioning and blowout.

My concerns are she's ALWAYS wanted me visit her frequently in the past, which i feel like this is one reason it's self. Plus when i comes to my hair i am a plain jane, i don't flatiron or blow dry my hair at all. By going to my stylist every 6 wks i will be getting it blown out and flat ironed. Which is non negotiable (we had that talk in the beginning) and who's to say necessarily if it will be an over kill?

I am very frustrated at this point. I have been on this board (which seems like   forever) and seen you lovely ladies transition, bc, start from a bald head and reach your goals like twice. I've even seen plenty of women who start  their journey after or at the same time as me with a shorter length than myself reach WL and beyond.

Sorry for ranting but i feel like i'm stuck between a rock and a hard place and dunno what to do. What would you do? I have not had any real setbacks but my first stylist being scissor happy with me for a few years. Also not always being consistent places a major part, too. Are my ends really holding me back? Something has to give. TIA.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 10, 2012)

wheezy807 said:


> Ladies please help me, i am seeking feedback/advice.
> 
> I am really considering my stylist's proposal to me. She quoted me a discount price to visit her every 6 wks to get my ends in shape including a deep conditioning and blowout.
> 
> ...


 
wheezy807

Girl, get your vent on and out of the way.

Are you ends in horrible condition? I don't think I'd take her up on it.  You already said blowing and flat ironing is out of the question so then, what can she do that you can't? Trim you every 6 wks? You'll never see growth. You know you have growth. Just focus on protecting your ends and staying away from potential scissor happy setbacks. If you keep your ends on lockdown, the growth will add up.

Besides, you'r hair looks awesome to me. It's not like you can't get beyond a twa (disclaimer: no that there's anything wrong with a twa). You have beautiful length. 

Trust your own judgement and care of your hair and don't allow your frustration to make decisions that you really don't want to make.

On the other hand, _if you really trust this stylist and think it would help_, then by all means, do what cha gotta do to take care of your hair and make you happy. But that's only IF.

Sorry you're feeling this way. But, Lord knows everyone on the board can identify with hair frustrations. Vent, recover and then get back on track. You have goals to meet.  And allow me to say it one mo' 'g'in. Your hair is BEAUTIFUL!! You're obviously doing a wonderful job with your hair. A disappointment or two is no reason to start doubting that.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 10, 2012)

feelfree said:


> At 50 weeks headed toward 60...maybe more, not sure.


 
feelfree

Ok, details. What's 50 wks post like for you?


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 10, 2012)

im pretty much in the same boat as you, so I know how you feel.
what exactly is she going to do to your ends to get them in shape? just through her deep conditioning? can't you do that? won't it come down to what you're doing in between visits anyway? Just questions to think about.




wheezy807 said:


> Ladies please help me, i am seeking feedback/advice.
> 
> I am really considering my stylist's proposal to me. She quoted me a discount price to visit her every 6 wks to get my ends in shape including a deep conditioning and blowout.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aggie (Feb 10, 2012)

wheezy807 said:


> Ladies please help me, i am seeking feedback/advice.
> 
> I am really considering my stylist's proposal to me. She quoted me a discount price to visit her every 6 wks to get my ends in shape including a deep conditioning and blowout.
> 
> ...


 
wheezy807, 

Every 6 weeks is a bit much to talk about keeping ends in shape in my opinion. I would change that, if necessary to maybe every 12 weeks instead. I have also been at BSL once and APL 3 times already and on my way back there again a 4th time and BSL a second time. 

You know, I learn something new about my hair each and every single time. I have learned now what NOT to do this time around and have no doubt that I can make it to my goals again without issues. 

Learn and know what your hair hates and no matter what other people are doing, just ignore them and only do to/give your hair what it likes to achieve optimal and continual healthy length. Wigs are my friend over cornrowed hair so I am sticking with it this time around.

I am not interested in braids anymore, no twists, no buns, no rollersetting, none of that until my hair reaches my desired goal length of full APL to BSL. 

I know that I have to detangle often, moisturize and oil seal my ends daily, massage my scalp a couple times a week, deep condition at least once weekly, apply some light heat (blowdrying) to keep the ssks away when necessary, etc...

Keep the love affair with your hair alive honey! You obviously pine away for a great relationship with her - like we all do here! Don't throw in the towel - we're here for you.


----------



## Fyne (Feb 11, 2012)

Checking in @ 23 weeks post, my goal relax twice a year every 26 weeks!


----------



## GIJane (Feb 11, 2012)

Closing in on 28 weeks. Still do not know when I will end my stretch. I think will probably relax sometime between May -n- June. But since I was texlax I really don't know where the demarcation line is.  I think I am going to get my hair in braids until I decide.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 13, 2012)

43 wks post texlax tomorrow.

Last night I found myself questioning my plan to transition to natural. I mean, on the one hand, I love the thickness that I'm seeing now. But, I'm almost always going to have to flat iron to show my length and I'm not good at flat ironing.

Then I think about the chemicals in the relaxer actually breaking down my hair and how flimsy it looks in comparison to my natural hair.

And as far as my texlaxed hair, sometimes I think it's disturbed just enough to put it into a state that it doesn't know how to act.

And wait, I'm not done. Would my relaxed hair look as skimpy if it were all relaxed? I mean, by comparison, yes. But my relaxed hair never looked skimpy until I started mixing textures. Sometimes I wonder how I allowed myself to get caught up in change when my hair was still growing while relaxed.

Oh, this is a schitzophrenic day for me. What to do? What to do? erplexed

I guess I'll do nothing right now. But I'm thinking. I'm ready to start wearing my hair long. How terrible would it be to relax and then keep my hair strong with henna?


----------



## GIJane (Feb 13, 2012)

NJoy said:


> 43 wks post texlax tomorrow.
> 
> Last night I found myself questioning my plan to transition to natural. I mean, on the one hand, I love the thickness that I'm seeing now. But, I'm almost always going to have to flat iron to show my length and I'm not good at flat ironing.
> 
> ...


 
NJoy what do you mean by the bolded statement?


----------



## NJoy (Feb 13, 2012)

GIJane said:


> @NJoy what do you mean by the bolded statement?


 
GIJane

Well, it's been a long time but, speaking from my last texlax, my freshly texlaxed hair seemed schitzo. It seemed that my natural ng after that wasn't tangling as much as the texlaxed hair. It didn't know whether to act natural or relaxed. I wanted it to act relaxed while looking natural. We could not come to an understanding on that. So I had to, and still have to keep her braided up. I know that I've had thoughts questioning whether texlaxing was messing my hair up. Maybe it should be an either or choice but I continued to believe it's a happy medium. I don't know if that's true. My natural NG seems to give me less trouble than my texlaxed hair. And of course, my relaxed hair, by comparison, just looks whimpy and gets caught up in the texlaxed tangles.

I don't know if that makes any sense but, these are things that I've been thinking and yet trying to find a way not to believe it.

I'm not itching to relax at all. But I'm definitely starting to feel conflicted. I miss the ease of styling (and growing) relaxed hair. But I know the chemicals aren't healthy. So then texlaxing is still exposing my hair to chemicals, albeit at a lesser intensity.

But going natural will surely require me to flat iron regularly. I'd definitely be a straight-haired natural. But when it comes to my own hair, I'm hair lazy.

*sigh* I'm still trying to decide what's best for me, girl. What to do? What to do?

I'm gonna give curlformers a try. If that works out, then that would definitely be a better option to flat ironing. Meh. We'll see.


----------



## GIJane (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for responding @NJoy It sounds like you have 3 different textures going on.  Let me get this straight. So you have NG (which I think is 4a/b hair, two textures in itself). Then you have texlaxed hair. Then there is the relaxed hair. No wonder why you hair is acting up. It might have a personalty crisis.

Yeah you going to have to make a decision. Meanwhile, keeping the hair braided is a good idea. I too can't decide whether or not to texlax or go natural. Luckily for me I dont have to make that decision until June. Good luck sweetie.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 13, 2012)

NJoy, I have been where you are. I am fully texlaxed now and loving it. Your texlaxed hair will always get entangled with your fully relaxed hair and your natural hair is only seemlingly behaving because it's hiding under the texlaxed hair which is closer in texture to it than your fully relaxed hair. If that makes sense. 

Fully relaxed hair does not seem to behave well or get along with any other textured hair unfortunately. I also noticed that my texlaxed hair and my new growth get along very well.

I wish you the best with whatever decision you make.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 13, 2012)

Aggie said:


> @NJoy, I have been where you are. I am fully texlaxed now and loving it. Your texlaxed hair will always get entangled with your fully relaxed hair and your natural hair is only seemlingly behaving because it's hiding under the texlaxed hair which is closer in texture to it than your fully relaxed hair. If that makes sense.
> 
> Fully relaxed hair does not seem to behave well or get along with any other textured hair unfortunately. I also noticed that my texlaxed hair and my new growth get along very well.
> 
> I wish you the best with whatever decision you make.


 
Aggie

Yes, that does make sense. My thought has always been that my hair will be easier to deal with once I free myself of the bonelaxed ends. I've already started trimming them away. I trimmed 2 inches so far. I don't really want to trim any more til later this year but that's gonna mean more fighting with the textures.

My texlaxed texture is close to the natural in the sense that it's hard to tell where one starts and the other ends. I'm hoping that things will sync when the bonelaxed hair's gone. You're response gives me hope. Thanks, girl! 

Uh btw, how much ng do you have and how long do you go before texlaxing?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 13, 2012)

NJoy said:


> @Aggie
> 
> Yes, that does make sense. My thought has always been that my hair will be easier to deal with once I free myself of the bonelaxed ends. I've already started trimming them away. I trimmed 2 inches so far. I don't really want to trim any more til later this year but that's gonna mean more fighting with the textures.
> 
> ...


NJoy,

You're welcome hun.

I have about 10 weeks worth of new growth now but just before I big chopped again after that mishap with a stylist who didn't know how to remove a weave without butchering my hair in pieces, I was texlaxing every 16 weeks. For me that is equal to 2" of new growth. 

My hair has been behaving so well lately, I think I will stretch even longer this time around (maybe 5 or 6 months) and that's because the two textures feel so much the same to me. Stretching is not a breeze, but it is certainly a lot easier than when I had fully relaxed hair to contend with.

I bought myself a tourmaline/ionic/ceramic blow dryer to help control any SSks I might get. I will be using it on low heat and finished off with the cool blast ONLY when needed. That might be on my henna days which is about 4 times a year, and/or deeeeeep into my texlax stretches.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 21, 2012)

44 wks today.  Wow!


----------



## NJoy (Feb 28, 2012)

45 weeks post texlax.

Trying not to look down but I feel a nosebleed coming on.  Holy.  Macaroni.


----------



## GIJane (Feb 28, 2012)

Approximately 30 weeks. I am shedding like crazy. I think I have to go back to using my garlic pills. I might do a tea rinse.  But surprisingly my hair is not difficult to deal with. Its real soft. I think I might have found a regimen.  Hopefully, I can stick to it. It sure would be nice if I can get BSL before the end of the year. It would be the first time. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Feb 29, 2012)

I will be doing a year stretch with my texture softner. I'm very excited about my new journey.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 29, 2012)

12 weeks 3 days post last texlaxer.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 1, 2012)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I will be doing a year stretch with my *texture softner*. I'm very excited about my new journey.


 
DDTexlaxed

Oh? Do tell.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 1, 2012)

NJoy said:


> @DDTexlaxed
> 
> Oh? Do tell.


 

NJoy, I don't know where DDT is. I asked her this same question in another challenge myself. She needs to get her butt up in here....stat!

Anyhoo, I am attempting a longer stretch than my usual 16 weeks this time around since my hair behaving a lot better since I started using Chicoro's moisture-drenched prepoo. 

It just seems so soft for like at least 2 weeks after doing just one of those treatments. If I have to do them weekly to stretch longer, then so be it. I want to add another month and take the stretch to 5 months (or 21-22 weeks) but we'll see.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh by the way, I ran out of AVG for my prepoo, so I just ordered another 32oz bottle and a 16oz AVJ just to try out and see if I would like the juice as much as the gel. I am trying not to mess with my hair too much until it gets here. Don't want to give myself a setback!


----------



## HoneyA (Mar 1, 2012)

I remember when I used to live in this thread. It really helped me learn how to take care of my hair during long stretches. Now transitioning is ok, no complaints yet.


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 1, 2012)

I've ironed out my relaxers for 2012. My calculations predict three 12wks and a 14wk. I can't deny I'm all screwed up In the head but I promise myself and everyone I won't get discouraged. I just wanna try something different In order to reach a goal. These stretches are nothing to me, I can do them In my sleep. I'll still follow this thread. Love ya ladies!


----------



## janeemat (Mar 1, 2012)

NJoy said:


> 45 weeks post texlax.
> 
> Trying not to look down but I feel a nosebleed coming on. Holy. Macaroni.


 
Dang NJoy!  So seriously, you have not put any chemical in your hair in 45 weeks...almost a year.  How do you ladies do it?


----------



## divachyk (Mar 1, 2012)

janeemat said:
			
		

> Dang NJoy!  So seriously, you have not put any chemical in your hair in 45 weeks...almost a year.  How do you ladies do it?



I agree janeemat! I wanna know also.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 1, 2012)

DDTex back...finally!  I have been very busy running around. I did a JFM texture softner because I wanted an easier time straitening my hair. I have been scorching my hair trying to heat train. I have decided a chemical is less damaging than heat.  This thread encouraged me to do a long stretch. The softner did not remove all my texture, so I can still do twists. It just takes me less time to do them. I no longer need heat to do my buns. I am also shedding less as well. It's a winner for me.  I hope to get pics by the week end.


----------



## afrochique (Mar 1, 2012)

11 wks post. Going for a minimum of 26. Strictly PSing this year.


----------



## janeemat (Mar 2, 2012)

divachyk said:


> I agree @janeemat! I wanna know also.


 
I don't think the pro "Sylver2" stretches this long anymore.  I think she sticks with 6 months.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 2, 2012)

janeemat said:


> Dang NJoy! So seriously, you have not put any chemical in your hair in 45 weeks...almost a year. How do you ladies do it?


 
janeemat divachyk

No chemicals. I've been pretty much keeping my hair in Celie braids, which don't look so crazy at longer lengths with the ends curles. I usually have a scarf tied around the edges like a headband and the braids hanging or pinned up. Oh, and I finally realized that I can NOT detangle in the shower. I wash, DC and moisturize my hair in braids, put Crisco on the ends (which keeps the ends of my braids from tangling. A BIG issue for me) and let it airdry. Then I'm able to easily detangle. THIS is the thing that has been saving me from tangles and matting. 

I tried curlformers for the first time and that worked very well. And I'm remembering to stay on top of my protein game.

I'm not having any shedding or major breakage issues like I was the first time around. Of course, I'm not under the same stress this time around either.

I went to see Diana Ross in concert last night and tried to do a twist out. My straight ends ruined the effect so I ended up putting my hair in a big, juicy bun. This is the first time that I've had my hair out of Celie braids or twists in a minute. But, because of a really good moisturizing DC, my hair is so friggen soft, fluffy and manageable now.

Check out my basic bun (with no forms, fillers or clip tricks):






Taking my hair out of those twists after that DC (I did use Joico Kpak before the overnight DC), my hair looked so full and amazing! That's enough to keep me stretching. Yeah, I'm pretty sure this is a transition. It seems to be going very well right now.

I noticed that my bonelaxed ends like to tangle with my texlaxed/natural textures so, I Crisco after adding my moisturizers all of the bonelaxed portion. My hair after airdrying slides right out of any tangles.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 2, 2012)

NJoy looking good!! Gorgeous bun.  Hope you love birds had fun.


----------



## ezina (Mar 2, 2012)

NJoy said:


> janeemat divachyk
> 
> No chemicals. I've been pretty much keeping my hair in Celie braids, which don't look so crazy at longer lengths with the ends curles. I usually have a scarf tied around the edges like a headband and the braids hanging or pinned up. Oh, and I finally realized that I can NOT detangle in the shower. I wash, DC and moisturize my hair in braids, put Crisco on the ends (which keeps the ends of my braids from tangling. A BIG issue for me) and let it airdry. Then I'm able to easily detangle. THIS is the thing that has been saving me from tangles and matting.
> 
> ...



NJoy
That bun is gorgeous! I can't wait till you're completely naturally. I'm right behind you at 41 weeks post.


----------



## GIJane (Mar 3, 2012)

NJoy what moisturizing dc did you use? Did you use heat? How long did you let it stay on your hair before rinsing?


----------



## ojemba (Mar 3, 2012)

Great job ladies NJoy it sounds like you have your transition on point. 

I'm currently 24 weeks post but keeping my hair in protective styles (weaves) until I'm ready to BC. I'll continue to follow this tread because it gives me inspiration.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 3, 2012)

I will be 13 weeks post tomorrow and feeling like I need a henna treatment bad so I will give myself one tomorrow and attempt to stretch an additional 13 weeks afterwards and then texlax....hopefully!


----------



## janeemat (Mar 3, 2012)

NJoy said:


> @janeemat @divachyk
> 
> No chemicals. I've been pretty much keeping my hair in Celie braids, which don't look so crazy at longer lengths with the ends curles. I usually have a scarf tied around the edges like a headband and the braids hanging or pinned up. Oh, and I finally realized that I can NOT detangle in the shower. I wash, DC and moisturize my hair in braids, put Crisco on the ends (which keeps the ends of my braids from tangling. A BIG issue for me) and let it airdry. Then I'm able to easily detangle. THIS is the thing that has been saving me from tangles and matting.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for sharing NJoy!  You and that fat bun looks really nice.  I guess you are hiding the ceily plaits under a wig....like when you got to work and out.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 3, 2012)

GIJane said:


> @NJoy what moisturizing dc did you use? Did you use heat? How long did you let it stay on your hair before rinsing?


 
I usually whip up my own DC concoctions. This last one, I used Suave Humectant as a base (I usually use plain Cholesterol conditioner) and added molassess, EVOO, AVG, JBCO, garlic extract and sage and rosemary EO's. The mixture looks like a pumpkin squash mask. I kept it in as an overnight DC with a plastic cap.




janeemat said:


> Thanks for sharing NJoy! You and that fat bun looks really nice. I guess you are hiding the ceily plaits under a wig....like when you got to work and out.


 
I do wear them under a wig if I feel like I need to. But mostly, I use scarves and other accessories to wear them up or let them hang down with the ends curled. To keep my hair from the cold weather, I've been wearing snoods a lot. I may or may not put on a plastic cap, covered by a black satin cap and then the snood (so that you don't see the plastic underneath). Also, I mostly work from home so it's no biggie.


----------



## afrochique (Mar 3, 2012)

NJoy: You are doing so well with the stretching deal. Congrats! Do you intend to relax in the future?


----------



## NJoy (Mar 3, 2012)

afrochique said:


> @NJoy: You are doing so well with the stretching deal. Congrats! Do you intend to relax in the future?


 
afrochique 

I don't know that I am. I haven't even thought about relaxing, even tho I have 2 kits in my closet...just in case. I think at this point, It's hard to tell the difference between the ng and the texlaxed hair so more than just wanting to be natural, I think I just don't want to mess my hair up. I said that I'd consider myself officially transitioning if I make it to 52 weeks. I'm sneaking up on 46 wks and starting to feel like I'm getting the hang of this so, we'll see. 

Thanks for the support.


----------



## afrochique (Mar 3, 2012)

Well, KUTGW. That juicy bun!


----------



## NJoy (Mar 3, 2012)

afrochique said:


> Well, KUTGW. *That juicy bun*!


 
IKR?!!!  Thanks!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 4, 2012)

I think i will definitely be trying to stretch for 5-6 months again on a regular basis instead of 3-4 months. I am already at 3 months post and my hair is still doing very well. I can defo do this


----------



## NJoy (Mar 6, 2012)

46 wks. I think I have the hang of it. Well, at least for now.


----------



## feelfree (Mar 6, 2012)

54 weeks, headed to 60, maybe more.  At the least, I should be fully WL by then since I was fully MBL after my last relaxer.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 6, 2012)

feelfree said:


> 54 weeks, headed to 60, maybe more. At the least, I should be fully WL by then since I was fully MBL after my last relaxer.


 
feelfree

So you know you need to be up in here posting more often, right?  Congrats on 54 wks.


----------



## feelfree (Mar 7, 2012)

Haha NJoy, thanx!

I'm not much for posting, and I rarely take pics, but I will try.  I am gonna use your Crisco idea for my relaxed ends as you mentioned doing upthread.  And one day I will be joining you in transitioning.  For now I'm keeping my hair in plaits and loving my new growth.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 13, 2012)

Me again.  Checking in at 47 wks post texlax.  Still hanging in.


----------



## hothair (Mar 13, 2012)

Just posted in the other thread 17 weeks post. Don't have a set goal, thinking to relax by May or when my hair seriously starts tangling. Thank you knot today.


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 13, 2012)

hothair your hair color is beautiful btw.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 15, 2012)

NJoy said:


> 43 wks post texlax tomorrow.
> 
> Last night I found myself questioning my plan to transition to natural. I mean, on the one hand, I love the thickness that I'm seeing now. But, I'm almost always going to have to flat iron to show my length and I'm not good at flat ironing.
> 
> ...


 
This...again. :skitzo: 

At 47 wks post, it's just a few weeks til 1 yr post. What to do? What to do?

I'm having no problems in particular right now. I don't have the breakage that I was getting with the last stretch. Just wondering which way to go at 1 yr post. BC? Continue transitioning? Or texlax?

What are your thoughts, ladies?


----------



## napbella (Mar 15, 2012)

Dont fix what ain't broken--however I feel u on wanting to show your length. If your hair is healthy with the chems then relax.


----------



## GIJane (Mar 16, 2012)

I am not even sure how far long I am. I lost count. I think I am approximately 32 weeks. Still trying to hang in there.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

48 wks post.  Planning a yogurt/banana/coconut DC to try to loosen this ng.  I haven't been doing much with it because I haven't been feeling well so, you can imaging how my roots are rebelling.   He'p me lawd.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 23, 2012)

I did a corrective with Africa's Best relaxer. I will never use a different relaxer again! The relaxer was so gentle, I did not over process and I was still able to leave some texture in my hair. I can now use very low heat to smooth my hair out. Roller sets will be my main style as I stretch my relaxers. I am very happy with my progress, now.  This relaxer had no color change on my hair. Usually, relaxers turn my hair a funny color brown. This didn't. No chemical smell, no bad effects. I just can't contain my joy.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 23, 2012)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I did a corrective with Africa's Best relaxer. I will never use a different relaxer again! The relaxer was so gentle, I did not over process and I was still able to leave some texture in my hair. I can now use very low heat to smooth my hair out. Roller sets will be my main style as I stretch my relaxers. I am very happy with my progress, now. This relaxer had no color change on my hair. Usually, relaxers turn my hair a funny color brown. This didn't. No chemical smell, no bad effects. I just can't contain my joy.


 
DDTexlaxed 

Ahem.  Don't act like you didn't know that SOMEbody was gonna ask for pics. You know we're greedy around here. So uh, go anything to share?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 24, 2012)

My hubby is recovering from surgery so I haven't had time to post relaxer pics.  Just bear with me a few more days and I will post pics as soon as he is able to help me.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 27, 2012)

DDTexlaxed said:


> My hubby is recovering from surgery so I haven't had time to post relaxer pics. Just bear with me a few more days and I will post pics as soon as he is able to help me.


 
DDTexlaxed

I hope all is going well with your hubby's recovery, Sis. By all means, see about your sweetie and don't worry about my request. Post if and whenever you feel like it. No sweat. 

Dropping by to report that I'm 49 wks post. I'm in the middle of twisting my hair. I actually started and finished the back a couple days ago. I still need to get around to finishing up soon. *stalling* 

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## ojemba (Mar 28, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> DDTexlaxed
> 
> I hope all is going well with your hubby's recovery, Sis. By all means, see about your sweetie and don't worry about my request. Post if and whenever you feel like it. No sweat.
> 
> ...



Hi lady, I did a big mini chop


----------



## NJoy (Mar 28, 2012)

ojemba said:


> Hi lady, I did a big mini chop


 
ojemba

A big mini chop? Girl, am I going to have to stalk your posts to find out exactly what that means or uh, would you care to elaborate? How much did you cut? How much further do you have to go? Details, mama. (...and you know me. Pics appreciated. )


----------



## ojemba (Mar 28, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> ojemba
> 
> A big mini chop? Girl, am I going to have to stalk your posts to find out exactly what that means or uh, would you care to elaborate? How much did you cut? How much further do you have to go? Details, mama. (...and you know me. Pics appreciated. )



NJoy I was using my phone and everything I wrote after that comment didn't post loll. 

I took out my weave after 10 weeks and wore a braid out for a day, that evening I washed and I had such a struggle detangling I chopped off about 6 inches!! I went from grazing MBL to shoulder length. 

I'll be wearing weaves, wigs and braids for a while so I figure it's just extra work on wash days so I got rid of it. We all know hair will always grow now I'm focused on growing and keeping it healthy and natural 

Braid out after weave removal





Braid out after mini trim




Sorry for the side photos that's how they come out when I use my phone.


----------



## afrochique (Mar 28, 2012)

^^Wow Ojemba!! Congrats. Your hair looks good. Very thick.

I am 15 wks post aiming for my regular 26, maybe more.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 28, 2012)

ojemba said:


> @NJoy I was using my phone and everything I wrote after that comment didn't post loll.
> 
> I took out my weave after 10 weeks and wore a braid out for a day, that evening I washed and I had such a struggle detangling I chopped off about 6 inches!! I went from grazing MBL to shoulder length.
> 
> ...


 
ojemba

Yes, it does look good!  So, you said "mini" big chop.  How much more needs to be chopped to be fully natural.  Also, I imagine it's SOOO much easier to detangle.  Is that true?  Thanks for posting pics.  I had to turn my laptop on it's side instead of my head.


----------



## ojemba (Mar 28, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> ojemba
> 
> Yes, it does look good!  So, you said "mini" big chop.  How much more needs to be chopped to be fully natural.  Also, I imagine it's SOOO much easier to detangle.  Is that true?  Thanks for posting pics.  I had to turn my laptop on it's side instead of my head.



NJoy I have about 5 inches in the back and it's a lill longer in the crown. It is a Breeze to detangle if this continue I'll be good until - I would like to transition for a year and a half before officially BCing. 

Funny thing on my phone the pics are positioned heads up but when I was on the computer I saw it was on the side loll. It's just easier for me to post pics of my phone cuz my phone also serves as my camera.

This trim was also a form of commitment to transition there is no going back now that I've lost my length.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 29, 2012)

NJoy said:


> @DDTexlaxed
> 
> I hope all is going well with your hubby's recovery, Sis. By all means, see about your sweetie and don't worry about my request. Post if and whenever you feel like it. No sweat.
> 
> ...




I'm in for the long haul.   Hubby is doing better and is still to tired to take pics. NJoy, are you transitioning or are you going to relax after a year?  Truthfully, I miss my natural hair, but as of right now, I have no plans to be natural in the future.  Can you please give me tips on how you successfully stretch so long?


----------



## NJoy (Mar 30, 2012)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I'm in for the long haul.  Hubby is doing better and is still to tired to take pics. NJoy, are you transitioning or are you going to relax after a year? Truthfully, I miss my natural hair, but as of right now, I have no plans to be natural in the future. Can you please give me tips on how you successfully stretch so long?


 
DDTexlaxed

Whether to transition or relax is the question. I've always said that if I can make it to 52 weeks then I'd officially transition. But I think stretching this long has a lot to do with being too lazy to relax. And, the last time I texlaxed after a decent stretch (I think 38 or 39 wks) it didn't seem to make that much difference. But the night and day difference in textures between natural and relaxed keep my committed...for now. 

All that to say, I'm transitioning with a stretch back up. I won't call it official until 52 wks but I don't even think about relaxing (even tho I have 2 kits on hand).

My last long stretch was tricky because I was under so much stress and neglecting my hair. I felt like I was losing so much hair detangling in the shower.

This time around, less manipulation and more finger detangling. Oh, and Crisco has been a major help in keeping my braids from tangling together and makes detangling easier. And staying on top of my DC.

I'm not bothering my hair much. I've been wearing Celie braids and working scarves, snoods and wigs, when needed.

I've actually been getting the hang of stretching the further I get in my stretch.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Mar 30, 2012)

NJoy

This is me exactly right now. I'm not calling my "stretch" a transition until February 2013 once I have my baby and when I stop breastfeeding. I psyched myself out by jumping on the transitioning train too soon last time and ended up relaxing. This time I'm making no promises to myself either way.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh, and I forgot to say I'm joining this thread! Its perfect for my limbo state. I'm 25 weeks post now and stretching until February for a total of 16 months (approximately)


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm still in box plaits, but I took one out a few days ago because I was antsy to feel my NG. I LOVE it! I shampooed with CON yesterday the lil patch was out. The natural piece (about 2 inches long) feels soft and moisturized (with just the shampoo!), but the relaxed piece has yet to dry...odd...

To tell the truth, I might cut that relaxed piece off...


----------



## NJoy (Apr 1, 2012)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> I'm still in box plaits, but I took one out a few days ago because I was antsy to feel my NG. I LOVE it! I shampooed with CON yesterday the lil patch was out. The natural piece (about 2 inches long) feels soft and moisturized (with just the shampoo!), but the relaxed piece has yet to dry...odd...
> 
> To tell the truth, I might cut that relaxed piece off...


 
newbeginnings2010

 I did that with a small piece too. I was soo happy to see a lil spirally curl that I cut off the relaxed part to see what the spiral would do. The spiral was about 1.25" but stretched, it was actually 7" of hair. Wow! I took pics and said I mini BC'd.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Apr 1, 2012)

NJoy said:


> @newbeginnings2010
> 
> I did that with a small piece too. I was soo happy to see a lil spirally curl that I cut off the relaxed part to see what the spiral would do. The spiral was about 1.25" but stretched, it was actually 7" of hair. Wow! I took pics and said I mini BC'd.



@NJoy

Yeah, like an hour after I posted that...I cut it!  Just that little piece, though. I love my soft, cottony mini BC'd piece of hair. I think it will keep me motivated in this stretch/transition.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 3, 2012)

50 wks post today.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 11, 2012)

51 weeks yesterday.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 17, 2012)

Welp!  Here I am at 52 weeks post.  Now what?


----------



## afrochique (Apr 17, 2012)

NJoy: Now we want to see pics of your hair with that thick and long new growth so we can drool.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 17, 2012)

afrochique said:


> @NJoy: Now we want to see pics of your hair with that thick and long new growth so we can drool.


 
Yeah well. First I have to get thru a major detangling session. I fell asleep with my hair loose (had ponytail holders on my braids but took them off because they felt tight while I was sleeping). Then for some crazy reason, I woke up in the middle of the night an put on a plastic cap instead of my satin cap.  You know my head sweated and my ng drew up tight. I've been trying to detangle/DC/Detangle since.

I'm still in an overnight DC as I type. Later today, I will try to detangle. While I was trying to ddetangle last night, I did get to see some really coily ng in the back. That made me want to just cut my relaxed ends so that I can stop fighting the multi textures. But, I think I'll try to tough it out for at least a few more months.

All that to say, I'll try to post pics of something as soon as the detangling nightmare is over. Although, I'm praying that my tangles will just melt and there will be no nightmare....  Yeah right.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 25, 2012)

I guess I should say that I survived the detangling drama and put my hair into twists.  I didn't get to do anything special for my 1 yr stretch anniversary but, ah well.  I'm just glad to find that my hair is still there. 

I think I learned a lot from that episode. I learned that it's not really tangling but sticking together and stuck in the shrinkage.  So, I learned to be patient, take my time and release my hair instead of ripping through and creating knots for myself.

Anywho, I'm 53 wks post and officially transitioning so, I'm gonna dip outta this thread.  But I'll continue to peek in to check on you ladies.  If you're looking for me, I'll be over in the transitioning without BC thread.  Maybe I'll see some of you there.


----------



## afrochique (Apr 25, 2012)

Awwww. All the best in your transition.
Did you try detangling under running water after infusing coconut oil in your hair? That is helpful to me and I can usually comb my hair with no snags or tangles. Sometimes my hair is so soft while detangling that I comb from roots to ends then I remember that its a no NO!


----------



## jprayze (Apr 25, 2012)

I was going to wash my DC out and twist my hair tonight but I'm getting sleepy...


----------



## NJoy (Apr 25, 2012)

afrochique said:


> Awwww. All the best in your transition.
> Did you try detangling under running water after infusing coconut oil in your hair? That is helpful to me and I can usually comb my hair with no snags or tangles. Sometimes my hair is so soft while detangling that I comb from roots to ends then I remember that its a no NO!


 
I did, actually. I oiled my hair with coconut oil the night before, hoping to do sort of an oil rinse to help with detangling. Nope. Then I tried a rinse out conditioner. Then an overnight DC. Ah, don't make me rehash it.

It probably could've worked if I wasn't panicking and thinking my hair was matted in knot. I finally ended up using AVJ to help loosen the hair while I released the hair from itself by pulling clumps apart and pulling downward, section by section to release what was caught up in the shrinkage.

I'm definitely gonna give CO another shot now that I know what I'm doing.  Thanks for the tip. I want to have the ease that you described.


----------



## afrochique (Apr 25, 2012)

Patience, my dear, and a large quantity of coconut oil, almost dripping. Let me know how it works next time.
BTW, have you tried Mane and Tail deep moisturizing conditioner?  One time abt 3 mths ago I took out cornrows and was too lazy to detangle so I washed my hair and went to sleep Wait til I woke up and a wide tooth comb felt like a fine tooth. I slathered MnT and covered my hair with a shower cap for 8 hrs. I was able to comb it then. Lesson learned. I am now sticking to wigs, like before. Easier to deal with 6 braids than 30 cornrows on my head.


----------



## braidqueen (Apr 26, 2012)

Just a little recommendation. I used to have problems detangling my hair after washing especially while stretching relaxers. One day I decided to try Motions conditioner with Silicone and it changed my life. LITERALLY! If you have thick hair all you need is a good lather up with this stuff and the comb slides right through. Everyone I've told about it couldn't believe how great it was, they just thought I was overselling the product at first. ALL of them still use it even friends who are all natural. Its the Motions brand that says 'with silicone' in the front of the tube (it comes in a bottle as well). LIFE CHANGER!


----------



## Smiley79 (May 1, 2012)

I wanna try that on my daughters natural 4z hair!


----------



## afrochique (May 1, 2012)

I am 20 weeks post. Minimum of 6 to go. Taking it day by day, week by week.


----------



## beans4reezy (May 4, 2012)

16 weeks in with 16 weeks before I relax.  Keeping my hair braided right up with extensions.  I DC weekly with WEN and Joico GVP. Every three to 4 days, douse my hair in braid spray and at night, using a sulfur mix on my scalp. 

Had a set back last stretch, so I'm not taking any chances with this stretch....


----------



## janeemat (May 17, 2012)

beans4reezy said:


> 16 weeks in with 16 weeks before I relax. Keeping my hair braided right up with extensions. I DC weekly with WEN and Joico GVP. Every three to 4 days, douse my hair in braid spray and at night, using a sulfur mix on my scalp.
> 
> *Had a set back last stretch, so I'm not taking any chances with this stretch....*




Beans please share what happened during your last stretch.  Didn't you stretch a year???


----------



## janeemat (May 17, 2012)

wheezy807 said:


> Ladies please help me, i am seeking feedback/advice.
> 
> I am really considering my stylist's proposal to me. She quoted me a discount price to visit her every 6 wks to get my ends in shape including a deep conditioning and blowout.
> 
> ...


 
Dang this sounds like me.  I could have written this because I have NEVER been able to reach full BSL.  And I won't reach it now because I flat ironed over the weekend and wacked off 2 inches horrible ends of hair.  I am right at 12 wks post.  I guess I will just keep on keeping on.


----------



## beans4reezy (May 17, 2012)

janeemat said:


> [/B]
> 
> Beans please share what happened during your last stretch. Didn't you stretch a year???


 
Yeah girl! Stretched a year and a half actually. When I finally relaxed, I was expecting, BOOM, BANG, BSL-POW..and all I got was meh....

I just wasn't deep conditioning like I should. I thought the better thing to do was little manipulation, so I'd go as long as four weeks w/o washing & DC'ing...huge mistake.

This time around, I am only stretching to 32 weeks AND weekly washing and DC'ing. I'm also keeping my hair in braids...moisture and retention is the name of the game.


----------



## janeemat (May 17, 2012)

beans4reezy said:


> Yeah girl! Stretched a year and a half actually. When I finally relaxed, I was expecting, BOOM, BANG, BSL-POW..and all I got was meh....
> 
> I just wasn't deep conditioning like I should. I thought the better thing to do was little manipulation, so I'd go as long as four weeks w/o washing & DC'ing...huge mistake.
> 
> This time around, I am only stretching to 32 weeks AND weekly washing and DC'ing. I'm also keeping my hair in braids...moisture and retention is the name of the game.


 
Well at least now you have learned what your hair needs.  Good luck on your journey!


----------



## MsDee14 (May 17, 2012)

beans4reezy What was your reggie during that stretch? Did you moisturize a lot while in the PS's? Just asking because I keep my hair in twists for 3 weeks at a time and only wash and dc every 3 weeks while moisturizing and rinsing my scalp in between.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 12, 2012)

Peeking in at 60 wks post. How are you ladies hanging?


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jun 12, 2012)

I am 52 weeks post I am getting a weave for the summer and will relax in Nov.


----------



## janeemat (Jun 12, 2012)

NJoy said:


> Peeking in at 60 wks post. How are you ladies hanging?


 
Wow!  Are you still officially transitioning? If I could stretch that long and keep my hair on my head, I'm sure I would go natural. I am almost 4 months post only because I did a demi color 4 wks ago.  So I did not want to take it chances and relax.  And I am also experimenting with my regi some.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 12, 2012)

janeemat said:


> Wow! Are you still officially transitioning? If I could stretch that long and keep my hair on my head, I'm sure I would go natural. I am almost 4 months post only because I did a demi color 4 wks ago. So I did not want to take it chances and relax. And I am also experimenting with my regi some.


 
There's not turning back at this point. Once I fought thru the detangling issues, I think I have a handle on it....for now.


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 7, 2013)

Anyone still doing this? I feel like i'm at a crossroad with my hair.  Very dissatisfied and confused.  I just saw a thead about Macheriehair that made me even more confused. I need a change and I don't quite know what. Maybe stretching for a year will help me figure out if I wanna be natural or not.


----------



## Incrediblehairgirl (Mar 20, 2013)

wheezy807 said:


> Anyone still doing this? I feel like i'm at a crossroad with my hair.  Very dissatisfied and confused.  I just saw a thead about Macheriehair that made me even more confused. I need a change and I don't quite know what. Maybe stretching for a year will help me figure out if I wanna be natural or not.



I do. Just came off a 33 week stretch in January


----------



## Amcd (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm about 44 weeks post. Not sure what I'm doing. Not sure if I'm going natural or not. I'll wait until school (I'm a teacher) is out to decide. I've conquered detangling between the two textures so I will figure out what I'm doing in June. If I don't stay natural I will texlax instead of relax to help keep some of the thickness.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 5, 2013)

deleted...


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 25, 2013)

I dunno, i think im bored. I'm sitting there thinking of relaxing and becoming a long term stretcher. I've tried that before but still hadn't nailed my haircare regimen as  relaxed head....I dunno what I want. Just thinking out loud.


----------

